# Naruto Shippuden Ratings



## Shiraishi (Mar 26, 2007)

Here are the ratings, from a Japanese ratings side, that is showing the Top 10 anime of the week in Japan. And no, Naruto isn't #1. And really...has never been #1. The #1's are always Conan, Sanze, Crayon Shin-Chan, the old veterans who always get the huge family ratings.

2/12 to 2/18 

Sanze: 21.4
Chibimaruko: 14.9
Crayon Shin-chan: 11.0
Doraemon: 10.8
Detective Conan: 9.8
Kekkaishi: 8.1
*Naruto Shippuuden: 8.0*
?????????: 6.1
Yes! Precure 5: 5.4
Onegai My Melody ~Kuru Kuru Shuffle!~: 5.4

2/19 to 2/25

Sanze: 18.4
Chibimaruko: 12.8
Doraemon:  10.9
Crayon Shin-chan: 10.7
Detective Conan: 9.5
Yes! Precure 5: 7.8
Kekkaishi: 7.6
?????????: 7.6
One Piece:  7.4
Pokemon DP - 7.3

2/26 to 3/4

Sanze - 19.6
Chibimaruko - 14.4
Detective Conan - 9.9
Doraemon Special - 9.9
Pokemon DP - 8.1
Yes! Precure 5 - 7.7
One Piece - 7.7
Kekkaishi - 7.6
*Naruto Shippuuden - 7.2*
アニメメジャー／他 - 7.2

3/5 to 3/11

Sanze - 17.7
Crayon Shin-chan - 12.1
Chibimaruko - 11.3
Doraemon Movie - 10.7
Detective Conan - 8.3
One Piece - 8.1
Yes! Precure 5 - 7.5
Kekkaishi - 7.2
Pokemon DP 10th Anniversary Special - 6.9
Digimon Savers - 6.4

3/12 to 3/18

Sanze - 19.3
Chibimaruko - 13.4
Crayon Shin-chan - 11.6
Detective Conan - 10.0
Doraemon - 9.5
One Piece - 8.0
Kekkaishi - 7.5
Pokemon DP - 7.5
Yes! Precure 5 - 7.3
*Naruto Shippuden - 6.0*

3/18 to 3/24

Sazae-san - 17.8
Chibimaruko-chan - 12.4
Doraemon - 10.1
Special Story Part 3 (or something) - 8.6
One Piece - 7.4
Anime Major - 6.4
Digimon Savers - 5.9
Go! Apanman - 4.7
Bleach - 4.5
Kirarin Revolution - 4.5​

All in all, not totally amazing. I mean, really. They hit it off good with an 8.0, but it's not like the others have been jumpin out wild. Last week was defeated by Yes!, Pokemon (Who's still on it's rise with the new game/anime) and others like One Piece who was struggling but now is reigning supreme once more.

And that's that. I'll update if you want every week.


----------



## Akatsuki_Dei (Mar 26, 2007)

wow..it seems like naruto rating keep on droping =\...maybe its because its so slow?


----------



## Lemonade (Mar 26, 2007)

oh dear I wasn't expect it to be like this...


----------



## Emery (Mar 26, 2007)

Expected, cause Shippuden is booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooring.  

One Piece is kicking its ass. =D


----------



## Aman (Mar 26, 2007)

W00T, go One Piece!

Well, Naruto has never been number one, so these ratings are fine.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 26, 2007)

Probably because Naruto airs every 2 fucking weeks instead of every week, or rather the slow pace..


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 26, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Probably because Naruto airs every 2 fucking weeks instead of every week, or rather the slow pace..



It's probably a combination of those two factors.


----------



## Rori (Mar 26, 2007)

> And no, Naruto isn't #1



doesn't deserve to be either.

I'm disappointed in Shippuden so far.


----------



## faduto (Mar 26, 2007)

thank you people finally some1 agrees about the fucking SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW pace shipuuden is moving at


----------



## matt//reznor (Mar 26, 2007)

Do we seriously need another thread on the same topic? Check 'Ratings' thread half way down the main page.

The ratings for the fillers were between 4.0 & 5.0.
Also I'm pretty sure One Piece was never number 1 either.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 26, 2007)

bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch

I swear, all people can do about shippuuden is bitch. Some how I take it that none of you even read any books at that too :\ things don't necessarily have to have a quick pace to be good. (boy I pity your girlfriends if you have any).

Also, look at what shows are above it in ratings.. most of them suck. Detective Conan has been dull and repetitive for ages now. :\ the Japanese seem to be just as bad with having good TV as the US.


----------



## matt//reznor (Mar 26, 2007)

Where's Bleach?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah where is Bleach? I like it better then Naruto right now.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2007)

Ive heard of all of those minus sanze and they all (including One piece) suck ass!!! And dont even mention Crayon Shin-chan.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 26, 2007)

yes where's bleach


----------



## Anki Rendan (Mar 26, 2007)

As I said, Bleach rarely, if ever gets in the top 10. Digimon Savers was more popular than Bleach throughout its 48 episode run....so yeah, I'd imagine Bleach isn't that hot in Japan, but it makes enough to get by.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 26, 2007)

Is the top one supposed to be Sazae San?


----------



## matt//reznor (Mar 26, 2007)

Tezuka Kunimitsu said:


> I'd imagine Bleach isn't that hot in Japan, but it makes enough to get by.



As does Naruto. So people shouldn't worry about ratings too much, it's not like america, where one low-rated episode can doom the entire series to failure.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 26, 2007)

Bah, One Piece should be higher. Enies Lobby ftw.


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 26, 2007)

What's with that Sanze? Is it that good?


----------



## nagareboshi (Mar 26, 2007)

~Yay, One Piece!~

Compared to all the other anime playing on Japanese TV right now... I don't think Naruto's doing that bad... but meh, what do I know? D:


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 26, 2007)

*Airing every other week doesn't help much, now does it? Maybe Studio Pierrot should take the hint.*


----------



## Broleta (Mar 26, 2007)

Joe Gear said:


> *Airing every other week doesn't help much, now does it? Maybe Studio Pierrot should take the hint.*



One Piece had brilliant ratings when it was bi-weekly during Water7.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2007)

So this is the most watched show in japan heh? It looks dumb and if you think shippuden has bad animation then your in for a shock. I guess its probably one of those family shows with family values.
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=7jEf34y3HHw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiraishi (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, eh, there is another ratings thread.

But...you know, mine actually has ratings and can be seen, not cluttered and can be updated.

And sorry Bleach fans, Bleach has from what I've seen, NEVER hit the Top 10. One Piece and Naruto are probably twice as popular as them, with One Piece being the most popular by far of the Shouen Trinity.

And Sazae-san is basically one of the longest running television shows EVER. It's like the Price is Right in America. It may not be the greatest, but it's a family show, or, you know - a staple in Japan in good time where everyone can see it.


----------



## Shinobi Mugen (Mar 26, 2007)

The fillers killed naruto...


----------



## pi3rrot (Mar 26, 2007)

Bleach Ratings (01/04-03/21):

01/04 Ep 109 - 3.6%
01/10 Ep 110 - 3.9%
01/17 Ep 111 - 5.5%
01/24 Ep 112 - 5.1%
01/31 Ep 113 - 4.1%
02/07 Ep 114 - 4.7%
02/14 Ep 115 - 4.9%
02/21 Ep 116 - 5.4%
02/28 Ep 117 - 5.6%
03/07 Ep 118 - 4.6%
03/21 Ep 119 - 4.5%


----------



## FFLN (Mar 26, 2007)

To the OP: You should explain what the ratings mean. That way people don't misinterpret them. Some people seem to be taking them out of context.


----------



## Season's Best (Mar 26, 2007)

pi3rrot said:


> Bleach Ratings (01/04-03/21):
> 
> 01/04 Ep 109 - 3.6%
> 01/10 Ep 110 - 3.9%
> ...



pi3rrot=Ratings bot

Thank you by the way.


----------



## fireofthewill (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey, I'm sorry if this is a noob question, but I'm a bit confused. I read somewhere else that Code Geass was the most popular anime in Japan atm but it isn't even in the top 10 here. Can somebody please explain this to me, thx alot


----------



## geG (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm actually pretty surprised Naruto's in the Top 10 at all. What with the big ones like Sazae-san and Detective Conan and the others I wasn't expecting there to be room for Naruto.

The ratings are still much higher than they were during the fillers. This is probably the first Naruto's seen of the Top 10 in a long time. I dunno about how high they were during Part 1, though.


----------



## Disquiet (Mar 26, 2007)

> things don't necessarily have to have a quick pace to be good. (boy I pity your girlfriends if you have any).


Wow.

Me-_ow_, sir.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Mar 26, 2007)

I love how people are talking about being in and around the top 10 animes like it's a bad thing.  Besides, a lot of those top shows are crap in my opinion...and shows like Death Note and D. Grayman aren't even on there.


----------



## Tempest (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow...

I can make a bet that the low ratings are due to the fact that they didn`t show Kakashi Gaiden and that they made it 1/3 fillerific...


----------



## Jack Trades (Mar 27, 2007)

Can someone post how about how many animes are airing in Japan? It isn't like Naruto is close to last. There must be at least 25 different anime.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 27, 2007)

Jack Trades said:


> Can someone post how about how many animes are airing in Japan? It isn't like Naruto is close to last. There must be at least 25 different anime.



wow you are so wrong....Naruto was in the golden timeslot...since fillers they went to the *ahem*semi-golden*ahem* time slot..ratings really stayed up (surprisingly) throughout japan


----------



## geG (Mar 27, 2007)

KyuubiSharingan said:


> Wow...
> 
> I can make a bet that the low ratings are due to the fact that they didn`t show Kakashi Gaiden and that they made it 1/3 fillerific...



Umm... those ratings aren't low. Especially not when it's in the top fucking 10.


----------



## Shiraishi (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, really, Naruto isn't low. It's not amazing, but they are good. Damn good.

Death Note, Code Geass, D-Gray Man are huge hits from what I heard [Especially DN and CG (Which got a new season after only supposed to hacing one)] but they aren't in the Top 10, because they are in the back of night where it's hard to hit a good audience.

The top five show, I think, on Saturday/Sunday, when all the family is home, ready to watch an old favorite they've known for twenty years. It's simple to see that timeslot is the key.


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 27, 2007)

What are the american and international ratings for naruto like?  I'm wondering how they compare to japan and if they are potentialy more profitable outside of japan.


----------



## Broleta (Mar 27, 2007)

Lol some NaruTard neg repped me (fuck you) for my first post, so I'll explain. I'm annoyed that One Piece should be higher since:
A) It's been moved into a shitty timeslot
B) It's on one of the best arcs yet


----------



## Shiraishi (Mar 27, 2007)

One Piece is still the most popular shouen by far in Japan.

Naruto has shit on One Piece.

One Piece is gigantic. Kekkaishi is somewhat of a huge hit and Yes! I think is a shojo. And the top five are on at great times, older than 10 years each and constantly have parents and kids tuning in.

And Pokemon is the factors of being 10 years old and also having it be the walking infomercial for the games while kids eat it up.


----------



## K' (Mar 27, 2007)

Shippuuden it's that bad?


----------



## Lammy (Mar 28, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> So this is the most watched show in japan heh? It looks dumb and if you think shippuden has bad animation then your in for a shock. I guess its probably one of those family shows with family values.
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=7jEf34y3HHw[/YOUTUBE]



Wtf are you on? Sazae-San has _*movie *_quality animation. That's almost like saying House MD and American Idol looks dumb and cheap.

Anyway, Naruto Shippuden is doing amazing in the ratings 

I'd hate to say it, but even if it was faster paced, better animated, and broadcast weekly with no interruptions, it'd still hit around the 6-8 mark.

Which is probably why they think they can get away with giving us a less than steller anime


----------



## Ryuuken + (Mar 28, 2007)

^i think its so in the ratings because it probably appeals more to adults then teenagers and younger children


----------



## matt//reznor (Mar 28, 2007)

Mr.Havok said:


> Shippuuden it's that bad?



It's not bad at all. Ratings don't determine the quality of the show. 

Look at Bleach, it's not in the top 10 but everyone still loves it.


----------



## Nekki (Mar 28, 2007)

BandanaDan said:


> That's almost like saying House MD and American Idol looks dumb and cheap.



I thought it actually was dumb and cheap :x


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2007)

House probably not but cmon American idol seems pretty cheap.


----------



## geG (Mar 28, 2007)

I know there was no Naruto last week, but for those of you who are curious, here's the Top 10 from last week:

Sazae-san - 17.8
Chibimaruko-chan - 12.4
Doraemon - 10.1
Special Story Part 3 (or something) - 8.6
One Piece - 7.4
Anime Major - 6.4
Digimon Savers - 5.9
Go! Apanman - 4.7
Bleach - 4.5
Kirarin Revolution - 4.5

Bleach was actually in the Top 10 this week, though still with some rather average/poor ratings. That's around the kind of ratings Naruto got during the fillers.


----------



## matt//reznor (Mar 28, 2007)

Is Bleach still doing fillers? I don't watch it so I don't know.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 28, 2007)

matt//reznor said:


> Is Bleach still doing fillers? I don't watch it so I don't know.



No. They're about... Ten episodes into canon.


----------



## Catterix (Mar 28, 2007)

Should this be merged with the other thread?

The other thread also had more ratings, for episode 5, which was 6.5 I believe.

Its in the top 10 most watched anime shows out of a line-up of 37; that's very, very good. Its just not at its highest within the top 10.

What people should really take note is not that its "*low*" but that its slipping. The first 2 eps had a massive 8.0, the next, the following week is a 7.2; this is an example of what's to be expected of just any other episode (Those people tuning in didn't know it was going to have a slower pace). The episode was slower than expected (There was a Magazine article about it somewhere, I'll look it up) and then there was a week off... a week to wait for a slow paced episode? Thats bound to lose viewers.

And so like that, the show's slipping slightly. Hopefully if the show becomes faster paced, and have a regular viewing schedule, episodes will get higher ratings.


----------



## geG (Mar 28, 2007)

Catterix said:


> The other thread also had more ratings, for episode 5, which was 6.5 I believe.



That was for episode 3, and it's not listed here because it wasn't in the Top 10 that week.


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 28, 2007)

BandanaDan said:


> Wtf are you on? Sazae-San has _*movie *_quality animation. That's almost like saying House MD and American Idol looks dumb and cheap.



This is sarcasm isn't it? Like, House MD and American Idol are obviously retarded and are downplayed by entire humanity, so you mean this anime has bad animation, right?


----------



## Fojos (Mar 28, 2007)

Emery said:


> Expected, cause Shippuden is booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooring.
> 
> One Piece is kicking its ass. =D



One Piece is horrible. Seriously.


----------



## Na- (Mar 28, 2007)

One Piece Manga > One Piece Anime.


----------



## Emery (Mar 28, 2007)

Fojos said:


> One Piece is horrible. Seriously.



I'm betting you've only watched the dub, then.  Because One Piece anime owns Naruto anime in every concievable way.


----------



## geG (Mar 28, 2007)

Na- said:


> One Piece Manga > One Piece Anime.


I disagree, but eh, that's off-topic.



Emery said:


> I'm betting you've only watched the dub, then.  Because One Piece anime owns Naruto anime in every concievable way.


I agree for the most part, but have you seen episode 302 yet? It's fillered much more and much worse than any Shippuuden episode so far.


----------



## Shiraishi (Mar 28, 2007)

Last week seemed like the week where every show that was popular either ended it's season, leaving room for Spring Season and other anime being off for the week.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2007)

Im actually sprised everyone was acting like Shippuden was getting the axe!! Anyway I dont get why bleach has better animation than Naruto, its getting nowhere near as good ratings?


----------



## Catterix (Mar 28, 2007)

From the start, Pierrot have always paid much more attention to Bleach, it was given a much larger budget, and flushed out alot more too on the animation and art style (Thats why in the first few episodes it was all cell shaded), but despite their efforts, Naruto has always had higher ratings.

Its possible that they're trying to boost Bleach's ratings by giving that the high animation, whilst Shippuden, which is already comfortably high, can afford to have bad animation in the mean time.

Its an incredible load to juggle, and now apparently they're starting a new show as well. Ah wells.


----------



## Season's Best (Mar 28, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Im actually sprised everyone was acting like Shippuden was getting the axe!! *Anyway I dont get why bleach has better animation than Naruto, its getting nowhere near as good ratings?*


Naruto grew its fan base from the manga and the excellent animation of part 1. 

Bleach is simply a younger series.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Mar 29, 2007)

I just have to ask, who neg repped me with "-_- just stop with comments like those." and explain to me which comment it was? I made many (crack at girlfriend, bad JP TV shows, people being morons, etc). And why don't people say who they are when they rep? Pussies :\


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2007)

If studio pierrot cant handle it then I'd prefer that tvtokyo gave it to someone who would show it the respect it deserves.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 5, 2007)

They give their best animators to Bleach, thats why.


----------



## geG (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, since Suigetsu's still banned after the April Fools joke, here are the Top 10 for 3/26 to 4/1:

Sazae-san - 18.5
Chibimaruko-chan - 13.4
Ge Ge Ge no Kitaro - 8.9
One Piece - 7.8
Pokemon DP - 7.5
Yes! Precure 5 - 7.5
*Naruto Shippuuden* - 7.0
Anime Major - 5.7
Nana (last airing(?)) - 5.5
Dr. Slump Arale-chan (last airing(?)) - 5.5


----------



## Catterix (Apr 7, 2007)

Cool! That's really good!

Was this the 6-7 episode special?

Btw, sorry if this has been asked, but where do you get these? I want to check out the ratings for the original series episode ratings. Cheers Geg


----------



## Catterix (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh 

Ah wells, thanks


----------



## Even (Apr 7, 2007)

ooh, a 7.0 that's pretty good


----------



## Razza (Apr 7, 2007)

Bleh, I don't really know what people see in One Piece but whatever... Why is Pokemon on that list... god damnit.

I honestly expected this anyway. Really though I don't care. I like it, screw what others think.


----------



## competitionbros (Apr 7, 2007)

Geg said:


> Well, since Suigetsu's still banned after the April Fools joke, here are the Top 10 for 3/26 to 4/1:
> 
> Sazae-san - 18.5
> Chibimaruko-chan - 13.4
> ...




yeeeeees, One Piece is doing the same as Naruto in terms of manga chapters they use, only shows about 3 times a month, and _still_ is doing better than Naruto (if even by a little bit). That has to tell Studio Pierrot something and make them get on their jobs.


----------



## natwel (Apr 8, 2007)

I was pleased to see it high in the beginning, but noooooo it's going down. It had better not go any further because i'll not tolerate any more lousy giant arcs of naruto, and we give this our life, do you understand?


----------



## Catterix (Apr 8, 2007)

7.0 is really, REALLY good!

Just because its not in the top #3 doesn't mean it automatically is "going downhill", or even needs to be taken notice of. Many animes don't even come into the Top 10 and still are considered immensely popular (Bleach, anyone) that get video games, merchandise, etc. made out of them. Shippuden is doing extremely well.

One Piece is the only one that can compare as the others are either too different, or have a different audience/appreciation. And its doing better than Shippuden by ... 0.8. Wow, such a difference. One Piece is just more popular than Shippuden. No need to go "Yeeeeees" about it, they're both shows that deserve just as much as each other to do well, and one is more popular than the other. This summer; Spiderman 3 and POTC 3 are being released around the similar time. Both will do really well, but if one does better than the other in the box office, isn't an automatic cause for celebration, nor does it mean the other is doing terribly by comparison.

Bloody hell, the mentality of some fans :|


----------



## Even (Apr 8, 2007)

^^completely agreed Catterix


----------



## Mek Blaze (Apr 8, 2007)

Why isn't Bleach up there? And I thought Shippuden had a higher rating than Pokemon. Luckily this every other week thing ends this week for now.


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 8, 2007)

This is a good thread, I'd like it regularly updated.


----------



## Even (Apr 8, 2007)

Pokemon is really popular I guess.... and I don't have a clue WHY....


----------



## SpotTheCat (Apr 8, 2007)

naruto is sloooooooooooooow
longcat is loooooooooooooooong


----------



## k4polo (Apr 9, 2007)

I thought Detective Conan was pretty good show. I always thought it was unpopular but seems I am wrong. Interesting.


----------



## k4polo (Apr 9, 2007)

In general, Naruto is popular and of course they want ratings obviously. Even if its downhill, Its still popular, Just because it doesn't dominate the rest or even one piece doesn't mean its going downhill alot. But popularity is such a touchy issue. Popularity can go up and down all the time and those rating charts show that with some animes .


----------



## Shadow Blade (Apr 9, 2007)

If the show wasn't so drawn out, it'll be good. Unfortunately because of those pauses and specials, they just ruin the flow.

Shippuuden should've aired this week rather than Feburary. I'd rather wait 7 weeks to have a better flow than 7 weeks early of non stop breaks.


----------



## Even (Apr 9, 2007)

the breaks are due to the Pokemon 20th anniversary thing I guess, and that is TV Tokyo's fault, not Studio Pierrot. I also believe the pace will be faster pretty soon


----------



## pi3rrot (Apr 13, 2007)

*5.3% 19:59-20:54 TX* カカシ班出動!NARUTO疾風伝スペシャル


----------



## Catterix (Apr 13, 2007)

Ouch.

Was that still in the top 10?

Please prithee that the episodes go up again after this.

Not that it matters, it'll take alot worse than this for Naruto to get cancelled anyway.


----------



## geG (Apr 14, 2007)

Damn, some of the best episodes get the lowest ratings.

Here's the Top 10 from last week (Shippuuden's off week)

1. Sazae-san - 19.6
2. Chibimaruko-chan - 12.0
3. Ge Ge Ge no Kitaro - 8.5
4. One Piece - 8.2 (holy shit, highest ratings since the time change to Sunday mornings! Gear 3 ftw)
5. Pokemon special - 7.8
6. Yes! Precure - 7.6
7. Anime Major - 6.2
8. Keroro Gunsou - 5.1
9. Something with a long name that I'm not going to bother trying to translate - 4.8
10. Blue Dragon - 4.4

Well last week the Top 10 had ratings as low as 4.4 in it, so it's possible that this week's Naruto could still be there. Unlikely though.


----------



## kerlon44 (Apr 14, 2007)

im not too surprised that naruto shippuden hasn't been ranking in the top 10. It has been a bit of a dissapointment to me


----------



## ByakugenEye (Apr 14, 2007)

Sanze is that good? , when i searched it in Google images it gave me a picture of santa.


----------



## Takekura (Apr 14, 2007)

*DAMN!*
Come on, Shippuuden!!
Beat that One Piece!!!
Bored to see One Piece ratings higher than NARUTO...




> due to the Pokemon 20th anniversary thing...



Not 20 but *10*...


----------



## Denizen (Apr 14, 2007)

pikasato said:


> *DAMN!*
> Come on, Shippuuden!!
> Beat that One Piece!!!
> Bored to see One Piece ratings higher than NARUTO...



One Piece is legendary, and one of the most popular anime/manga.
Plus, it's really good at the moment


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 14, 2007)

pikasato said:


> *DAMN!*
> Come on, Shippuuden!!
> Beat that One Piece!!!
> Bored to see One Piece ratings higher than NARUTO...



You can wish all you want, Naruto is not gonna get higher than OP, it's too fucking popular.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 14, 2007)

Bleach is not up there? wtf..


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (Apr 14, 2007)

> Beat that One Piece!!!



not going to happen, one piece is very popular In japan.


----------



## Greed990 (Apr 14, 2007)

SpotTheCat said:


> naruto is sloooooooooooooow
> longcat is loooooooooooooooong





srrsly.

I can't really say I'm surprised with any of these ratings, but once we get to the good stuff the ratings are sure to go up.


----------



## Ketsueki Saya (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, people must've just given up - 008-009 was damn good I thought, one of the best of Shippuden.  (Even if the animators can't stay consistent on faces for the life of em  )


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2007)

Bleach gets lower ratings than Naruto but somehow has a better timeslot and better animation?


----------



## Catterix (Apr 14, 2007)

Slacker-no-jutsu said:


> Wow, people must've just given up - 008-009 was damn good I thought, one of the best of Shippuden.  (Even if the animators can't stay consistent on faces for the life of em  )



My bet?

Just like many of us, I'm guessing they assumed it was going to be filler-fight centered (ie. 2 eps of Sasori) with only marginal story development (seeing as that's all the preview advertised). And unlike us where we can have anime any time, some may have found it unnecessary to stick to the schedule in order to watch what looked to be a filler fight.

I wouldn't be surprised if next weeks episode is suddenly alot higher once word gets out that Chiyo was in it and that the pace is seemingly back to normal (Episode 9 covered 1.25 chapters. Just just under the average amount that "Naruto" use to go through).


----------



## Fonster Mox (Apr 14, 2007)

Since the latest episode was fairly good, there might be more people watching _next _week. (reassured through word of mouth)


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 14, 2007)

For once, just ONCE would I like to see Naruto: Shippuuden beating One Piece in terms of ratings. If not, I'mma have to show the OP fans something no one should see..


----------



## geG (Apr 18, 2007)

The top 10 for last week is out, and despite the relatively low ratings Shippuuden is in it. Also, something that hasn't happened in a while; all of the shounen trinity in the top 10.

1. Sazae-san - 20.8%
2. Chibimaruko-chan - 14.2
3. Ge Ge Ge no Kitaro - 9.3
4. One Piece - 8.9
5. Yes! Precure - 7.1
6. Pokemon DP - 7.0
7. Keroro Gunsou - 5.8
8. Naruto Shippuuden - 5.3
9. Pururun! Shizuku-chan - 5.3
10. Bleach - 4.9


----------



## Denizen (Apr 18, 2007)

Geg said:


> 8. Naruto Shippuuden - 5.3
> 10. Bleach - 4.9



eh? Bleach deserved to beat Shippuuden. It was much better that week.

Oh well, forget the sanity of the Japanese Public..


----------



## Dave (Apr 18, 2007)

shipuden is sucking


----------



## iander (Apr 18, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> shipuden is sucking



Apparently not as much as Bleach


----------



## Dave (Apr 18, 2007)

bleach>naruto


----------



## General Mustang (Apr 18, 2007)

Naruto>Bleach ^^


----------



## DJ-Kage (Apr 19, 2007)

If you keep saying it enough, you might actually believe it.


----------



## Even (Apr 19, 2007)

Naruto's on the Top 10 list, bleach is not.... Who owns who again??? I like Bleach, no offense, but I guess Naruto's just a bit more popular


----------



## DJ-Kage (Apr 19, 2007)

Think about what is and what's not on the list and you'll see, popularity does not equall quallity.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 19, 2007)

DJ-Kage said:


> If you keep saying it enough, you might actually believe it.



Actually he's right. The difference is that they're stretching the material in shippuuden too much and the animation quality is bad.

If they were given the same animation quality: Shippuuden > Bleach easily.

And god damn it I hate the retconning of Ikkaku.


----------



## MajesticBeast (Apr 19, 2007)

You would think they would get bored after the 10th season of Pokemon Digimon  and Detective Conan but they keep finding it intresting its a mystery how those shows can be so popular.


----------



## pi3rrot (Apr 20, 2007)

04/19 19:30-19:57 TX Naruto Shippuuden 10 - 4.7%
04/18 19:26-19:55 TX Bleach 122 - 5.4%


----------



## geG (Apr 20, 2007)

lol           ouch


----------



## Dave (Apr 20, 2007)

BLEACH>NARUTO


----------



## Pein (Apr 20, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> BLEACH>NARUTO



naruto>bleach
bleach is still good though


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 20, 2007)

Seriously, we need some better animation. We need to kidnap some of the Bleach animators to make Shippuuden look awesome.


----------



## Razza (Apr 20, 2007)

Why are we fighting over this...?

This is moronic. Both > The other. Both have their moments. And its sad that people are trying to argue over this just because they can.


----------



## Lazybook (Apr 20, 2007)

How is One Piece looking right now?


----------



## geG (Apr 20, 2007)

The last OP episode was 8.9, I think.


----------



## Dave (Apr 20, 2007)

BLEACH>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>NARUTO


----------



## DJ-Kage (Apr 21, 2007)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Actually he's right. The difference is that they're stretching the material in shippuuden too much and the animation quality is bad.
> 
> If they were given the same animation quality: Shippuuden > Bleach easily.



Watch Conan the Barbarian. Watch Lord of the Rings movie. 

The reason why Bleach > Naruto easily is the same as the reason why Conan > LotR easily.


----------



## matt//reznor (Apr 21, 2007)

Onrik said:


> Why are we fighting over this...?
> 
> This is moronic. Both > The other. Both have their moments. And its sad that people are trying to argue over this just because they can.



Exactly. In the long term it's Naruto=Bleach


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2007)

Now Im seriously worried about Shippuden.


----------



## geG (Apr 21, 2007)

Don't be; this is nowhere low enough to make it get canceled or anything.


----------



## Dave (Apr 21, 2007)

no no no no no NO
bleach>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>naruto


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks like Naruto is going to get canceled...


----------



## geG (Apr 21, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Looks like Naruto is going to get canceled...



What did I just say? 

4.7 is around the average rating for Bleach and it's still around.
During the fillers Naruto had ratings in the 3s and it survived.

Shippuuden's not going anywhere.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 21, 2007)

Geg said:


> What did I just say?
> 
> 4.7 is around the average rating for Bleach and it's still around.
> During the fillers Naruto had ratings in the 3s and it survived.
> ...



This is a thread where people are *still* going "x >>>>> x" as if it made any difference to the discussion, or as if anyone actually gives a crap about their tiny opinion.

Your logic will not help them now 

If Naruto is out of the top ten, its instantly going to get cancelled... obviously.

Basically, what it really looks like, is that its now not going to lose any more viewers, because now the story is picking up both in storyline and in pacing. Hopefully it can only go up from here.


----------



## Lazybook (Apr 21, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> no no no no no NO
> bleach>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>naruto



So true....


----------



## blackdragon2187 (Apr 21, 2007)

At least Naruto is still readable.

Bleach went downhill after the save Rukia arc ended, now it's just overpowered, repetitive nonsense.


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 21, 2007)

Geg said:


> The last OP episode was 8.9, I think.



Damnit, we definitely need better animators...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 21, 2007)

Geg said:


> What did I just say?
> 
> 4.7 is around the average rating for Bleach and it's still around.
> During the fillers Naruto had ratings in the 3s and it survived.
> ...



Yeah but Naruto's rating is going down in each episode and Its not good. If SP won't pick up the pace, Naruto is done for.


----------



## matt//reznor (Apr 21, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Yeah but Naruto's rating is going down in each episode and Its not good. If SP won't pick up the pace, Naruto is done for.



For fuck sakes, lighten up!

Bleach was in 4's & 5's for the first few years, did that ever get cancelled? Jesus...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2007)

Hopefully the only way is up unless the rating slip further.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 21, 2007)

matt//reznor said:


> For fuck sakes, lighten up!
> 
> Bleach was in 4's & 5's for the first few years, did that ever get cancelled? Jesus...



How about you would shut the fuck up and not yell at me? If Naruto wouldn't fucking pick the pace, it will go down and down all the time, look at the ratings of last weeks they started from one number and went down each week.


----------



## matt//reznor (Apr 21, 2007)

Artanis said:


> How about you would shut the fuck up and not yell at me? If Naruto wouldn't fucking pick the pace, it will go down and down all the time, look at the ratings of last weeks they started from one number and went down each week.



I'm yelling at you because you sound like a whiner, stop acting like a baby.

Keep reacting to the ratings anyway you want, they dont' reflect anything. Bleach proves it.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 21, 2007)

matt//reznor said:


> I'm yelling at you because you sound like a whiner, stop acting like a baby.
> 
> Keep reacting to the ratings anyway you want, they dont' reflect anything. Bleach proves it.



Denial.  **


----------



## Broleta (Apr 21, 2007)

matt//reznor said:


> Keep reacting to the ratings anyway you want, they dont' reflect anything. Bleach proves it.



They can refelect a series' popularity which usually comes from quality.


----------



## Homura (Apr 21, 2007)

Naruto Shippuuden isn't going to be cancelled. =/


----------



## matt//reznor (Apr 21, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> Denial.  **



Um, excuse me? I'm telling Artanis to calm down, how am I in 'denial'? Do you know what that means? I'm guessing not.



Broleta said:


> They can refelect a series' popularity which usually comes from quality.



But they don't necessarily cause a series to cancel.


----------



## elena6375 (Apr 21, 2007)

dude, shippuuden needs to pick up the pace if it even wants to grace the top ten every once in a while.


----------



## matt//reznor (Apr 21, 2007)

elena6375 said:


> dude, shippuuden needs to pick up the pace if it even wants to grace the top ten every once in a while.



(dude), 2 episodes out of 10 that haven't made it in the top 10, and people are scared shitless.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 21, 2007)

matt//reznor said:


> Um, excuse me? I'm telling Artanis to calm down, how am I in 'denial'? Do you know what that means? I'm guessing not.



Matt, calm down. That's FrostXian's view of humour, and a way of getting at people. What he was saying, was that you're in denial about Shippuden's low ratings being a foreboding of it being cancelled later on, and that in fact, it is really going to get cancelled and you're lying to yourself.

I found it funny. It was a nice voice of humour put into a way over the top argument. No need to swear children, both of you relax 

Also, chill out when talking to Artanis, what he's saying is that; at the rate of Shippuden's lowering ratings, it could get cancelled. And he's not wrong; if Shippuden continues to fall at a rate of 1.2% each episode, it will be cancelled before episode 14. Ratings really do mean alot for animes; the higher the ratings; the more money gained; the more quality put into episodes. And it's really not helpful to swear at him; he gets very huffy and puffy around the collar.



			
				Broleta said:
			
		

> They can refelect a series' popularity which usually comes from quality.



Gyaah! You're wrong, but annoyingly, you being an OP fan somewhat gives you the position to say that as 1) One Piece is better written than Naruto and 2) Its doing higher in the ratings. 

But still, emphasis must be focused on the "usually".


----------



## matt//reznor (Apr 21, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Also, chill out when talking to Artanis, what he's saying is that; at the rate of Shippuden's lowering ratings, it could get cancelled. And he's not wrong; if Shippuden continues to fall at a rate of 1.2% each episode, it will be cancelled before episode 14. Ratings really do mean alot for animes; the higher the ratings; the more money gained; the more quality put into episodes. And it's really not helpful to swear at him; he gets very huffy and puffy around the collar.



All I said was 'for fuck sake' (which was not a direct insult) and then he told me to 'shut the fuck up' (which was). Who got the worst of that?

Why does ratings not count for Bleach? It almost never gets in the top 10, all episodes rate from between 3 to 6%, it can go from 5.4(this week) back to 4.2 next week, and still have good quality on each episode. How does money come into that?


----------



## MFauli (Apr 21, 2007)

Emery said:


> Expected, cause Shippuden is booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooring.
> 
> One Piece is kicking its ass. =D



Except One Piece is ridiculous crap, while Naruto has a great story and character development. But nevermind, i stopped having discussions with OP-fans, when all they can do is talk about who?s stronger, Shichibukai or (insert any strong group from another anime).

Really, Shippuuden is great so far. No broing episode yet. They use hardly one chapter per episode, and it doesnt feel stretched a bit yet. Of course, the tidiculous manga-reader keep complaining about that, but im reading the manga as well, and i love the anime. Who thinks the anime is boring right now should probably really quit watching. Episode 10 alone had awsome Chiyo trashtalking Konoha, Sakura coming to the rescue and Akatsuki-meeting, where you could already see 2 of the, for anime-watcher only, new Akatsuki-members. Also, every Naruto-fan got to see Akatsuki-leaders eyes in full color.

THIS IS NOT STRETCHING

Get a life, guys.


----------



## Arachnia (Apr 21, 2007)

MFauli said:


> Except One Piece is ridiculous crap, while Naruto has a great story and character development. But nevermind, i stopped having discussions with OP-fans, when all they can do is talk about who?s stronger, Shichibukai or (insert any strong group from another anime).
> 
> Really, Shippuuden is great so far. No broing episode yet. They use hardly one chapter per episode, and it doesnt feel stretched a bit yet. Of course, the tidiculous manga-reader keep complaining about that, but im reading the manga as well, and i love the anime. Who thinks the anime is boring right now should probably really quit watching. Episode 10 alone had awsome Chiyo trashtalking Konoha, Sakura coming to the rescue and Akatsuki-meeting, where you could already see 2 of the, for anime-watcher only, new Akatsuki-members. Also, every Naruto-fan got to see Akatsuki-leaders eyes in full color.
> 
> ...



one piece >> bleach >> naruto

And lol to the first part of your post, you mean one piece doesn't have a great story and character development?  Both are better in one piece...


----------



## Naaruto (Apr 21, 2007)

Naruto Shippuuden 10 was stretched over 3 chapters. Isn't that enough? :S


----------



## Syn (Apr 21, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> one piece >> bleach >> naruto



Have not been following OP but regardless of ratings i agree with bleach > naruto (at this point), shippudens pacing is horrible, and the animation doesn't compare to bleach either. Naruto anime (as of now) is inferior to Bleach anime.


----------



## Even (Apr 21, 2007)

jeez, what's with the Bleach vs. Naruto comparison thing lately... In my point of view, they're two entirely different animes, and I don't feel any urge to compare  those two at all 

anyways, Shippuuden's not gonna be canceled any time soon.... the reason for the slow pacing is that they're saving time, so the new crew can start doing their magic  don't worry, it'll pick up soon enough

and also, IMHO, Shippuuden's pacing is just fine.....


----------



## geG (Apr 21, 2007)

Let's not turn this into another Naruto vs. One Piece vs. Bleach thread guys. -_-


----------



## fireofthewill (Apr 21, 2007)

For all the people who are complaining about the slow pacing, this is probably for our own good. Just in case you don't know, we're gonna be headed into a series of really cool fights; one of them is a super-prolonged and long fight in the manga. If you've looked back at the anime's track regarding battles, the anime usually speeds them up like crazy and we have a really high episode/chapter ratio. Otherwise, we would have something like DBZ with 10 hour staring sessions. Believe me, I'd rather they skimp on the beginning rather than destroying the essence of the fights. They probably know this so they're getting prepared early. 

But of course, I could be wrong; I was really dissapointed with how they handled the Deidara-Gaara fights. It was one of my favorite fights and they totally screwed it over.


----------



## DJ-Kage (Apr 22, 2007)

matt//reznor said:


> Why does ratings not count for Bleach?



Bleach is too good for ratings.


----------



## matt//reznor (Apr 22, 2007)

DJ-Kage said:


> Bleach is too good for ratings.



No, sorry. It's the same for every anime.


----------



## Broleta (Apr 22, 2007)

matt//reznor said:


> No, sorry. It's the same for every anime.



Well it can be really dependant on timeslot. For example, One Piece airs early Sunday morning (which is baaad) whereas Naruto and Bleach air in 'golden' timeslots.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 22, 2007)

fireofthewill said:


> For all the people who are complaining about the slow pacing, this is probably for our own good. Just in case you don't know, we're gonna be headed into a series of really cool fights; one of them is a super-prolonged and long fight in the manga. If you've looked back at the anime's track regarding battles, the anime usually speeds them up like crazy and we have a really high episode/chapter ratio. Otherwise, we would have something like DBZ with 10 hour staring sessions. Believe me, I'd rather they skimp on the beginning rather than destroying the essence of the fights. They probably know this so they're getting prepared early.
> 
> But of course, I could be wrong; I was really dissapointed with how they handled the Deidara-Gaara fights. It was one of my favorite fights and they totally screwed it over.



I agree with you. I think they're dragging it right now with the intent of speeding up later on.


----------



## geG (Apr 25, 2007)

Top 10 for this week, and as expected Shippuuden's not on there. Bleach makes a rare appearance in the Top 10 though. Meanwhile, One Piece continues to basically be the highest-rated Sunday morning show ever.

1. Sazae-san - 19.4
2. Chibimaruko-chan - 12.2
3. Detective Conan - 11.1
4. One Piece - 9.7
5. Doraemon - 9.6
6. Ge Ge Ge no Kitaro - 9.2
7. Kekkaishi - 8.6
8. Yes! Precure 5 - 8.3
9. Pokemon DP - 6.3
10. Bleach - 5.4


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 25, 2007)

Geg said:


> *Top 10 for this week*, and as expected Shippuuden's not on there. Bleach makes a rare appearance in the Top 10 though. Meanwhile, One Piece continues to basically be the highest-rated Sunday morning show ever.
> 
> 1. Sazae-san - 19.4
> 2. Chibimaruko-chan - 12.2
> ...


Wait, do you mean this week or last week? Or do you mean this week so far?

Edit-never mind, it was last week 



Denizen said:


> eh? Bleach deserved to beat Shippuuden. It was much better that week.
> 
> Oh well, forget the sanity of the Japanese Public..



There is usually a lag between good/bad episodes and their effect on viewership.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 7, 2007)

what site can you find naruto and bleach ratings? I know KF have one piece ratings updated everyweek but i cant find any for naruto n blech.

Saying that, whats this weeks top 10? i know one piece 307 had 10.5% but was still number 6


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (May 7, 2007)

Geg said:


> Top 10 for this week, and as expected Shippuuden's not on there. Bleach makes a rare appearance in the Top 10 though. Meanwhile, One Piece continues to basically be the highest-rated Sunday morning show ever.
> 
> 1. Sazae-san - 19.4
> 2. Chibimaruko-chan - 12.2
> ...


Well according to this website, Shippuuden is tied to Bleach.
Link removed


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 7, 2007)

^^^sweet, thanks...bookmarked 
Thank god for babelfish 

Oh and Naruto and bleach both had 5.4% this week so they tied at number 10, while one piece had 10.5 and number 5..


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2007)

For supposedly such a shit timeslot OP gets very good ratings? Anyways heres hoping the rating start getting better!!


----------



## geG (May 7, 2007)

It took them like two weeks to update that site. 

Anyway, this top 10 right here is the top 10 from the 23rd to the 29th, meaning the week that episode 11 aired.

1. Sazae-san - 17.0
2. Crayon Shin-chan - 11.5
3. Chibimaruko-chan - 11.3
4. Detective Conan - 10.7
5. One Piece - 10.5 (dunno where you got the idea of 6, Razor)
6. Ge Ge Ge no Kitaro - 9.5
7. Yes! Precure 5 - 8.5
8. Kekkaishi - 8.4
9. Pokemon DP - 5.6
10. Bleach and Naruto Shippuuden - 5.4


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2007)

Wheres Tokyo Majin


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 7, 2007)

I don't really care if Shippuuden has crappy ratings in Japan. Naruto is a worldwide phenomenon. I'm a proud and loyal fan, and for me, Shippuuden is the best anime in the entire galaxy. To hell with Bleach and One Piece.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 7, 2007)

Geg said:


> It took them like two weeks to update that site.
> 
> Anyway, this top 10 right here is the top 10 from the 23rd to the 29th, meaning the week that episode 11 aired.
> 
> ...



I got it from crossbones at KF, i usually go there everyweek to see the ratings and he listed it at 6


----------



## Takekura (May 7, 2007)

*ZOMG!!!*
I can't believe episode 10 is not in the top 10 list...
How could this happened...
The best Shippuuden episode...


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 7, 2007)

pikasato said:


> *ZOMG!!!*
> I can't believe episode 10 is not in the top 10 list...
> How could this happened...
> The best Shippuuden episode...



Do you mean episode 12? XD

OnT: Wtf! Was the ratings this bad Pre-Shippuuden?


----------



## Lapin_Mignon (May 7, 2007)

If they picked up the pace, and animated it better, the ratings might go higher.


----------



## geG (May 7, 2007)

Some, yes, though most of the fillers were in the 3 or 4 range. 5.4 really isn't that bad considering it's still in the top 10.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 7, 2007)

Lapin_Mignon said:


> If they picked up the pace, and animated it better, the ratings might go higher.



2 more eps and I think the animation will get better. As for the pace I think it's fine. Canon material with fillers > 3 years of fillers imo! Aren't they slowly having less fillers though? Like in ep 12??


----------



## pi3rrot (May 7, 2007)

4/30-5/6
17.6% 5/6* 18:30-19:00 CX* Sazae-san 
13.2% 5/6* 18:00-18:30 CX* Chibi Maruko-chan 
11.3% 5/6* *9:00-*9:30 CX* Gegege no Kitaro 
10.5% 5/6* *9:30-10:00 CX* One Piece 
*8.2% 5/6* *8:30-*9:00 EX* Yes! Precure 5 
*5.1% 5/3* 24:45-25:15 CX* Nodame Cantabile 
*4.9% 5/3* 19:00-19:30 TX* Pocket Monsters Diamond & Pearl
*4.8% 5/5* TX* Keroro Gunsou
*4.7% 5/3* 19:30-19:57 TX* Naruto Shippuuden 
*4.6% 4/30 ETV Zenmai Zamurai  
----------------------------------- 
*4.4% 4/30 15:00-15:58 CX* Nodame Cantabile Masterpiece Selection 
*4.2% 5/1* 15:00-15:58 CX* Nodame Cantabile Masterpiece Selection 
*3.9% 5/6* 10:00-10:30 TX* Hayate no Gotoku! 
*3.8% 5/2* 24:56-25:26 NTV Death Note 
*3.8% 5/2* 19:26-19:55 TX* Bleach 
*3.8% 5/5* EX* Atashin'chi
*3.7% 5/6* TX* Pokemon Sunday 
*3.5% 5/5* TX* Blue Dragon 
*3.4% 5/5* 17:30-18:00 TBS Lovely Complex 
*3.0% 5/2* 19:00-19:26 TX* Eyeshield 21 
*2.5% 5/2* 25:26-25:55 NTV Claymore 
*2.5% 5/6* *9:30-10:00 TX* Anime Lobby 
*2.0% 5/4* 16:30-17:00 NTV Soreike! Anpanman 
*1.8% 5/4* 18:00-18:30 TX* Kirarin Revolution


----------



## geG (May 7, 2007)

Thanks again, pi3rrot.

Geez, episode 12 only had ratings of 4.7, but it was still #8 on the top 10. Also, looks like One Piece 308 got the exact same ratings that 307 did.


----------



## Season's Best (May 7, 2007)

Thanks pi3rrot. I thought you would show up sooner or later. Why do you not post here more?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 7, 2007)

Geg said:


> Thanks again, pi3rrot.
> 
> Geez, episode 12 only had ratings of 4.7, but it was still #8 on the top 10. Also, looks like One Piece 308 got the exact same ratings that 307 did.



308 was one of the best eps ive seen in awhile 
Oh n naruto was number 9


----------



## Zelnaga (May 7, 2007)

^^^ ZOMG HARD GAY O_o ^^^

Episode 11 probably put them off .... i dont blame them


----------



## geG (May 7, 2007)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> 308 was one of the best eps ive seen in awhile
> Oh n naruto was number 9



Arg, yeah I miscounted because I didn't see Keroro Gunsou.

And yeah 308 was freaking awesome. I can only imagine what the ratings for 309 will be since it's basically the climax of this whole arc.

And Naruto's will probably pick up a bit since we're getting into some action again.


----------



## Purgatory (May 7, 2007)

Hopefully the next few episodes will do some justice, the fights will do some actual good since it's FINALLY starting to pick up.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 7, 2007)

Shippuuden has only 12 episodes so far. As the story gets more into the fights, and more characters show up, and people in Japan take notice of the anime more, I think we can expect better ratings. I think it's already an accomplishment to be in the top 10, considering there are so many animes in Japan, and with Shippuuden's crappy animation. The pace is actually getting better. Episode 12 is actually on par with the 12th chapter of Shippuden manga. And those are not really "fillers," but more like plot devices to smoothen the storyline and to make the characterization more vivid.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (May 8, 2007)

Remember that there is latency of about a week or so. If episode 12 is good, episode 13 will get good ratings even if it isn't a good episode. If ep 13 is bad, then episode 14 will get lower ratings.


----------



## Even (May 8, 2007)

wow, Shippuuden is above both Bleach and Death Note


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2007)

Even said:


> wow, Shippuuden is above both Bleach and Death Note



Death Note is shown later so it never really gets that high of ratings but they're decent for such an adult series,and one thats shown in the dead of the night. Heres hoping shippuden starts averaging around 6.

Btw I thought Tvtokyo showed One piece?


----------



## geG (May 8, 2007)

Yeah Death Note is shown after midnight in Japan, so it's expected that its ratings wouldn't be that high.

And nope, Fuji TV shows One Piece.


----------



## Catterix (May 8, 2007)

dxtr said:


> Do you mean episode 12? XD
> 
> OnT: Wtf! Was the ratings this bad Pre-Shippuuden?



Thats in the top 10! Its not bad at all. Considering how many animes aren't in the top ten.

It could be higher though.

And that looks to be happening now. So yay for that!

I guess some fans had predicted correctly (as did nearly everyone here) about episode 12, and decided to skip it for ep 13.


----------



## Even (May 8, 2007)

I have a feeling that episode 13 will get really good ratings


----------



## pi3rrot (May 11, 2007)

4.0% 5/09 19:00-19:26 TX Eyeshield 21
4.6% 5/09 19:26-19:55 TX Bleach
5.9% 5/10 19:00-19:30 TX Pocket Monsters Diamond & Pearl
5.4% 5/10 19:30-19:57 TX Naruto Shippuuden


----------



## Kool ka lang (May 11, 2007)

so...it's higher than bleach?


----------



## geG (May 11, 2007)

It's usually higher than Bleach.

Well, the ratings are higher than last week's. Let's hope it keeps going up.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if the ratings aren't that high, the last ep was silly.


----------



## Ravenmist (May 12, 2007)

Naruto would be #1 if the BGM change! ..j/k. Does anyone have the old ratings of when Naruto part 1 was airing?


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2007)

Well from what i've heard the Sasuke v Naruto fights averaged around 8million. I still think Naruto could easily do that if they could get back the attention of people. Its up to Tvtokyo.


----------



## matt//reznor (May 13, 2007)

04/19 010 - 4.7
04/26 011 - 5.4
05/03 012 - 4.7
05/10 013 - 5.4 

It keeps going up & down. Is there something else really good on at the same time on 19th April and 3rd May?


----------



## Na- (May 13, 2007)

Why am i NOT Surprised that Naruto Ratings keep dropping?


----------



## Melero (May 13, 2007)

One Piece Manga > One Piece Anime.


----------



## variousart (May 13, 2007)

I think ratings go up slowly again. Part 1 fillers inflicted dropping.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 13, 2007)

It's all because of the music and how they stretched the Gaara and Deidara fight. God that was boring!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 13, 2007)

I think we should see 30 episodes at least, and then complain..


----------



## geG (May 13, 2007)

Melero said:


> One Piece Manga > One Piece Anime.



What does that have to do with anything? It's wrong, anyway.


----------



## lavi69 (May 13, 2007)

i would have thought naruto would do better but oh well


----------



## Catterix (May 13, 2007)

sands ultimate weapon said:


> i would have thought naruto would do better but oh well



It did... in a way.

The first 2 episodes got an 8.1. That is what "Naruto" did on TV, that was the reception for the story of Naruto which people are fans of.

But then, the curse of Shippuden kicked in and the ratings lowered.


----------



## Even (May 13, 2007)

Artanis said:


> I think we should see 30 episodes at least, and then complain..


Quoted for Truth


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2007)

Artanis said:


> I think we should see 30 episodes at least, and then complain..



Agrees 

I think Shippuden is a victim of its own anticipation, I guess they need atleast 20 eps for the flow to get back. I'm just hoping in a few months time this dip in quality will be forgotten and replaced by pure awe, (fine im being a little naive).


----------



## nightmistress (May 14, 2007)

Very interesting. Thanks for posting!  I'm surprised to see Bleach so low.  We can definitely get a sense of what is popular there relative to the western fandom.


----------



## Naruko (May 14, 2007)

Appears Shippuuden makes the ranking everytime it airs - the weeks it doesn't *VOILA* were weeks it didn't air.

Not stopping people from bitching tho


----------



## Suzuku (May 14, 2007)

Once the show gets on its feat and stops going so fucking slow then I'm sure it'll be glorious once again.


----------



## geG (May 17, 2007)

For those of you wondering, Shippuuden wasn't on the Top 10 last week. It probably ended up with 11th or 12th.


----------



## cyfar (May 17, 2007)

Akira said:


> Once the show gets on its feat and stops going so fucking slow then I'm sure it'll be glorious once again.



I think the show will probably pick up for various battles and the like, but this looks like it will be the normal pacing of the show.  They are moving through this arc faster than I had initially thought they would.  If the pacing gets any faster i suspect we'll see a heaping helping of filler in the near future.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 17, 2007)

The speed isn't the only problem. The animation and the drawing style is kinda lacking. But it's better than episodes 29 and 45 :\


----------



## FrostXian (May 17, 2007)

Naruko said:


> Appears Shippuuden makes the ranking everytime it airs - the weeks it doesn't *VOILA* were weeks it didn't air.
> 
> Not stopping people from bitching tho





Geg said:


> For those of you wondering, Shippuuden wasn't on the Top 10 last week. It probably ended up with 11th or 12th.



 **


----------



## Loki (May 17, 2007)

jap it really is boring..13 episod..they were standing and wachin Itachi when he was jst bablin somffin...>_<

I waz bored...i can't wait for the nexst chapter tho!!! I LOVE THE MANGA~ O_O


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 26, 2007)

Shippuden is teh phail. =x


----------



## geG (May 26, 2007)

Well, it not appearing on the 14-20th is because the lowest rating there is 7.0. So far only 2 episodes of Shippuuden have gotten that high.


----------



## SAFFF (May 26, 2007)

I don't really care about the ratings. I just read the manga anyways. The manga is full of win. The show is full of suckage and will probably get better animation and artwork during the second season. The ratings will probably magically increase then.


----------



## Broleta (May 27, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> For supposedly such a shit timeslot OP gets very good ratings?



Sorry I took so long to reply I've been busy with exams and stuff.
Yeah, One Piece ratings used to be much higher when the timeslot was later in the day but as soon as they moved it to early Sunday morning the ratings dropped. This makes us reach the conclusion that the newer timeslot = shit. Oh well, at least it's still consistantly in the top 10


----------



## matt//reznor (May 27, 2007)

Tezuka Kunimitsu said:


> Shippuden is teh phail. =x



Well, if I follow your logic, that means Bleach must be even worse.

I've come to the following conclusion: RATINGS DON'T MEAN FUCK ALL.


----------



## ZE (May 27, 2007)

I think naruto is doing good if we have in account the poor animation and art, and the 2 years of filers we got before shippuden that may have made some fans drop the show, one piece is getting good ratings right now because I don’t know if the same will happen once the filers begin, the same can be said about bleach, and while the naruto manga is still far ahead of the anime they are still managing to use 1 chapter per episode and getting acceptable rantings, so I think studio pierrot must be happy.


----------



## matt//reznor (May 27, 2007)

ZE said:


> I think naruto is doing good if we have in account the poor animation and art, and the 2 years of filers we got before shippuden that may have made some fans drop the show, one piece is getting good ratings right now because I don?t know if the same will happen once the filers begin, the same can be said about bleach, and while the naruto manga is still far ahead of the anime they are still managing to use 1 chapter per episode and getting acceptable rantings, so I think studio pierrot must be happy.



I agree with you. But lately they've started to speed up the pace, they're using about 2 chapters per episode now and judging by the animation in the latest episode, it is starting to look like how it used to be.


----------



## geG (May 27, 2007)

One thing I'm pretty sure isn't affecting the ratings is the pace. Right now One Piece is actually moving at a slower pace than Naruto yet its ratings are higher than ever.


----------



## Kai (May 27, 2007)

Shippuden has to step up a notch in the action department. It's dragging quite a bit as I've viewed it.


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 27, 2007)

matt//reznor said:


> Well, if I follow your logic, that means Bleach must be even worse.
> 
> I've come to the following conclusion: RATINGS DON'T MEAN FUCK ALL.



Heh, I should have explained MY logic even more, thanks for the assumption.

It's a fact that Naruto was almost always in the top 10 with part 1. Once fillers aired, Naruto ratings went down to 5.0 and below level. When Shippuden aired, it seemed as if the series was returning to its former glory ratings wise, but now look. Once again it's getting the same ratings it was as if it was filler. Just face it...even Japan doesn't seem to be impressed with the series, and there's battles like Guy vs Kisame and Kakashi vs Itachi/Naruto going on.


----------



## Purgatory (May 27, 2007)

Tezuka Kunimitsu said:


> Heh, I should have explained MY logic even more, thanks for the assumption.
> 
> It's a fact that Naruto was almost always in the top 10 with part 1. Once fillers aired, Naruto ratings went down to 5.0 and below level. When Shippuden aired, it seemed as if the series was returning to its former glory ratings wise, but now look. Once again it's getting the same ratings it was as if it was filler. Just face it...even Japan doesn't seem to be impressed with the series, and there's battles like Guy vs Kisame and Kakashi vs Itachi/Naruto going on.



This truly cannot mean an ominous sign of what is to come...is it?


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 27, 2007)

If you mean cancellation, nah, I doubt it. It just means that even with an older Naruto, the anime isn't the huge blockbuster hit that it once was. It's annoying to see so many people complain about the quality of Shippuden on the boards, but at least now we can see they aren't the only ones.


----------



## matt//reznor (May 27, 2007)

Tezuka Kunimitsu said:


> Heh, I should have explained MY logic even more, thanks for the assumption.
> 
> It's a fact that Naruto was almost always in the top 10 with part 1. Once fillers aired, Naruto ratings went down to 5.0 and below level. When Shippuden aired, it seemed as if the series was returning to its former glory ratings wise, but now look. Once again it's getting the same ratings it was as if it was filler. Just face it...even Japan doesn't seem to be impressed with the series, and there's battles like Guy vs Kisame and Kakashi vs Itachi/Naruto going on.



Everyone was expecting it to be a groundbreaking like part 1, but it isn't, it's just become a simple, normal anime, like Bleach. There is nothing awful about that, not to me anyway.


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (May 31, 2007)

This is...to be expected...
It's like a bad game-move on a movie...
If you have a certain idea and expect the same from the movie, and the movie betrays your expectations, you lose ratings...
I guess the Shippuden is going *too fast* for us to appreciate...


----------



## pi3rrot (Jun 1, 2007)

*3.2% 5/29 24:56-25:26 NTV Death Note
*2.1% 5/29 25:26-25:55 NTV Claymore
*4.1% 5/30 19:00-19:26 TX* Eyeshield 21
*5.4% 5/30 19:26-19:55 TX* Bleach
*6.6% 5/31 19:00-19:30 TX* Pocket Monsters Diamond & Pearl
*5.5% 5/31 19:30-19:57 TX* Naruto Shippuuden


----------



## Catterix (Jun 1, 2007)

Well at least its gone up a bit. Let's hope this weeks do-nothing episode didn't scare away anyone. Shippuden needs its ratings!!

Btw, what were the ratings for last weeks? Either I'm missing something or I just can't find them.

Thanks.


----------



## Pein (Jun 1, 2007)

pi3rrot said:


> *3.2% 5/29 24:56-25:26 NTV Death Note
> *2.1% 5/29 25:26-25:55 NTV Claymore
> *4.1% 5/30 19:00-19:26 TX* Eyeshield 21
> *5.4% 5/30 19:26-19:55 TX* Bleach
> ...



naruto beat everything except pokemon 
I dont know how japan works if deathnote cant even be 1/3 of pokemon


----------



## Catterix (Jun 1, 2007)

^ Pokemon is just very popular. I can see why, its really attractive for the kids, and older fans want to stick with it too. Ah wells, its not that bad, we've just grown to hate it.

Death Note... Wow. I know its shown at midnight, but even before it got much higher ratings than that. Is it possible that "The Death" has sliced the anime fandom as much as it did the manga?

I think Claymore should get more viewings too! Its such a good series.

Shippuden's ratings are actually pretty good now I think about it. 5.5% is quite a nice percentage. Hopefully it'll go even higher now.

But what was episode 15's viewing percentage?


----------



## geG (Jun 5, 2007)

I was never able to find it since it wasn't in the top 10 that week. I don't know where to find the ratings of the series that aren't.

Anyway, Naruto was actually in the top 10 this time. Pity it was one of the worse episodes so far.

1. Sazae-san - 17.1
2. Chibimaruko-chan - 11.1
3. One Piece - 10.1 (Merry~ ;_
4. Crayon Shin-chan - 10.0
5. GeGeGe no Kitaro - 9.5
6. Doraemon - 9.3
7. Yes! Precure 5 - 7.2
8. Pokemon DP - 6.6
9. Deltora Quest - 5.6
10. Naruto Shippuuden - 5.5


----------



## Even (Jun 6, 2007)

I wonder how high the next episode will go
Once again, Naruto beat Bleach


----------



## pi3rrot (Jun 8, 2007)

*6.8% 6/04 19:00-19:30 NTV Kekkaishi
*8.6% 6/04 19:30-20:00 NTV Detective Conan
*2.9% 6/05 24:56-25:26 NTV Death Note
*1.9% 6/05 25:26-25:55 NTV Claymore
*3.3% 6/06 19:00-19:26 TX* Eyeshield 21
*4.8% 6/06 19:26-19:55 TX* Bleach
*5.9% 6/07 19:00-19:30 TX* Pocket Monsters Diamond & Pearl
*5.2% 6/07 19:30-19:57 TX* Naruto Shippuuden
*4.9% 6/07 24:45-25:15 CX* Nodame Cantabile


----------



## Catterix (Jun 8, 2007)

heh Thought so, the slow episode last week turned many off. But still, its got a good solid ground. 5+ is good.

Just a shame more people weren't watching to witness lovely animation. lol


----------



## geG (Jun 8, 2007)

Ah, I just realized pi3rrot has the ratings for 15 in his sig. 6.2 not bad.


----------



## geG (Jun 27, 2007)

Double post/bump but whatever, some good news. 18 had the highest ratings for Shippuuden in quite a while.

1. Sazae-san - 17.1
2. Chibimaruko-chan - 12.6
3. Crayon Shin-chan - 11.7
4. Doraemon - 10.9
5. One Piece - 10.4
6. Detective Conan - 10.0
7. Ge Ge Ge no Kitaro - 9.9
8. Pokemon DP - 7.2
9. Kekkaishi - 6.8
10. Naruto Shippuuden - 6.3


----------



## Catterix (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, that beats ep 15. This is surprising given that it was highly obvious it was going to be a slow episode, if we went by the pacing.

Let's hope ep 19 gets even more viewers... and that there's something there to satisfy them!


----------



## Pein (Jun 27, 2007)

makes you wonder why pierott doesn't go all out on animation for a top 10 show


----------



## Catterix (Jun 27, 2007)

^ That'd be a waste of time, money and effort, because an episode with high quality animation would be expensive, and automatically having great animation won't instantly bring people to them.

They need to slowly up the animation, and show that the series is getting better quality, slowly drawing in viewers, and THEN they'd have the leverage to really up the quality.

Otherwise episodes like 17 would just go unnoticed.


----------



## Even (Jun 27, 2007)

Hope this trend continues


----------



## geG (Jul 25, 2007)

lol sorry I kinda forgot about this thread what with all the breaks. I don't know anything about 19, but 20 made it onto the Top 10.

1. Sazae-san - 17.9
2. Chibimaruko-chan - 11.7
3. Crayon Shin-chan - 11.1
4. Detective Conan - 10.5
5. GeGeGe no Kitaro - 10.5
6. One Piece - 9.0
7. Doraemon - 8.5
8. Yes! Precure 5 - 7.0
9. Pokemon DP - 6.5
10. Naruto Shippuuden - 5.9


----------



## yuhun (Jul 25, 2007)

At least Naruto is getting to the top ten. I take that as a good thing.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 25, 2007)

Indeed it is. Anything above 4 is note worthy. 5 is doing very well.

Shippuden was very nearly 6. Let's hope now this continues. It's natural/expected that the fighting episodes get higher ratings, let's hope Pierrot doesn't disappoint.

How come the lack of info on ep 19?


----------



## geG (Jul 25, 2007)

I kept forgetting to check due to the long breaks.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 25, 2007)

What no love for Kekkaishi? Atleast the ratings have kind of got consistent now, any news of how Bleach is doing?


----------



## Even (Jul 25, 2007)

since they're in fillers right now, I expect it to have pretty low ratings (or at least lower than Naruto)

I wonder how good the ratings for 21 will be...


----------



## FrostXian (Jul 26, 2007)

Even said:


> since they're in fillers right now, I expect it to have pretty low ratings (or at least lower than Naruto)
> 
> I wonder how good the ratings for 21 will be...



I doubt it'll be lower, people will probably be wanting to see Sasori, but the needle dodging may have scared some people off.
So I say, it'll be about the same.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jul 30, 2007)

rofl shin-chan is rated higher than naruto

im not surprised 
this piece of shit anime has had its best time
slow pacing, bad animation and continiueus entries of filler
have cost you deep

cry in shame kishi


----------



## Even (Jul 30, 2007)

no ratings for 21 yet??


----------



## geG (Aug 2, 2007)

Well, this is strange. Episode 21 had lower ratings than 20 but it was actually higher on the Top 10 than 20 was. Must have been a slow week.

1. Lupin III special - 17.0
2. Crayon Shin-chan - 10.3
3. Detective Conan - 9.4
4. Doraemon - 8.9
5. Kekkaishi - 6.7
6. Pokemon DP - 5.6
7. Naruto Shippuuden - 4.7
8. Yes! Precure 5 - 4.6
9. Blue Dragon - 4.2
10. Anime Major - 3.9

I guess it makes sense, though. The big shows like Sazae-san and One Piece were off that week apparently.


----------



## FrostXian (Aug 2, 2007)

uncanny_sama said:


> cry in shame kishi



Yeah, like, Kishimoto totally is involved in the making of the anime, or even watches it.


----------



## geG (Aug 2, 2007)

He watches it, he's said it in interviews and stuff.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 2, 2007)

He was forced to say it properly. I doubt he's too happy about his work being dragged in the mud. Right now atleast Kekkaishi is doing well.


----------



## geG (Aug 2, 2007)

I doubt Kishi and most other people aren't as picky as some of the members here.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 2, 2007)

> next time you troll on the forums, try to be a bit more original, dumb fucker



rofl xD

next time you try to neg me, make sure you have over 50 posts

and another thing this is not trolling this is expressing my opinion about the ratings, not everybody is a die hardcore naruto anime fan

i like the anime but its not the best thing out there anymore

deal with it


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 2, 2007)

> So, "Cry in shame kishi" is not a troll post? Please, you've been posting the same bullshit for months, so don't tell me you're just expressing an opinion. It only needs to be said once, but twice and it's trolling.



stop trollin my reppage bitch 
and leave your name

i could have you banned for this
anonymous negrep is against the rules you know

if you got something to say pm me bitch
if you neg me one more time imma report your ass


----------



## stardust (Aug 2, 2007)

_I don't even watch Shippuden anymore.

It deserves shit ratings._


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 2, 2007)

RetroRainbow said:


> _I don't even watch Shippuden anymore.
> 
> It deserves shit ratings._



 watch out for anonymous null reps


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 2, 2007)

RetroRainbow said:


> _I don't even watch Shippuden anymore.
> 
> It deserves shit ratings._



 watch out for anonymous null reps


----------



## uncanny_sama (Aug 2, 2007)

RetroRainbow said:


> _I don't even watch Shippuden anymore.
> 
> It deserves shit ratings._



 watch out for anonymous null reps


----------



## stardust (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## ShadowAkatsuki (Aug 5, 2007)

Where do you get this rating info? I think it would be useful in finding new anime to watch.


----------



## geG (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's the site I use: here

For episode 22-23, higher ratings than 21 but lower on the ranking.

1. Sazae-san - 17.3
2. Chibi Maruko-chan - 11.5
3. Detective Conan - 8.8
4. GeGeGe no Kitaro - 8.5
5. Crayon Shin-chan - 8.4
6. Some long-named special thing - 8.1
7. Kekkaishi - 6.4
8. Yes! Precure 5 - 6.2
9. Naruto Shippuuden - 4.9
10. Blue Dragon - 4.5

On another note, I hope the shittiness of episode 24 doesn't affect 25's ratings. It sucks that they have the best animation team follow the worst one.


----------



## SpzkXCmr (Aug 11, 2007)

Why must Naruto drop lol, I love it sooooo much


----------



## Pein (Aug 11, 2007)

well at least its top 10


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 11, 2007)

Well thats low rating for a fight ep. Weird.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Aug 13, 2007)

At least in the long run someone will see these numbers while contemplating what direction to take the show.

Going from around 8 at the begining to around 5 now means they know how many hardcore fans they have, aswell as how many people are interested in the show but just arn't interested in what's currently being presented.

The production team of the show could put forth a reasonable arguement for more money to make the show as the extra costs could be ofset somewhat by the potential 2-3 million extra viewers they can gain from a higher quality product.


----------



## Even (Aug 13, 2007)

any ratings for 24 out yet?


----------



## geG (Aug 13, 2007)

^Probably tomorrow or wednesday.


----------



## justprime23 (Aug 13, 2007)

This rating system crap is only good for one thing and that is to find out that the only high rated show are the kid's show because that's who are watching these show such as Pokemon, One piece, Sanze,Crayon Shin-chan and most of the show on the list. When these show comes on the parents probably encourage their kids to watch it, similar to the barny and Sesame street show. Young and old adults don't even bother to watch these crappy show and that's why Bleach and Naruto are so low in the rating. Only conclusion is rating don't mean crap.


----------



## Even (Aug 13, 2007)

ratings mean how popular the shows are..... and then, of course, the family favorites get the best ratings... In case you didn't know, Pokémon is still very popular in Japan, and One Piece is just as violent as Naruto and Bleach....


----------



## justprime23 (Aug 13, 2007)

You think one piece's target demographic is for young adult? I think not. It seem you're implying that. I have seen the show and it's defintely for kids and teens because of the character acting all goofy and stupid. I don't see that as what young and older adult would want to watch. That's the reason why 4kidz company picked it up because of the "kiddish" nature of the show. You don't see them picking up Bleach or Naruto , do you? When it comes down to it , it's target are kids. Simple as that. I don't care if you dissagree.


----------



## Dedge (Aug 13, 2007)

.......................


----------



## Aecen (Aug 16, 2007)

justprime23 said:


> You think one piece's target demographic is for young adult? I think not. It seem you're implying that. I have seen the show and it's defintely for kids and teens because of the character acting all goofy and stupid. I don't see that as what young and older adult would want to watch. That's the reason why 4kidz company picked it up because of the "kiddish" nature of the show. You don't see them picking up Bleach or Naruto , do you? When it comes down to it , it's target are kids. Simple as that. I don't care if you dissagree.



Its more mature than naruto, thats for damn sure.  You havent seen it, I guarentee you just saw one episode, or watched the dub.  4kids destroyed the anime, everyone knows that.

And naruto is on cartoon network block...whats your point?

But anyways even tho naruto shippo is terrible, its still doing fine ratings wise.


----------



## geG (Aug 16, 2007)

Episode 24 wasn't in the Top 10, so I don't know what its ratings were.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 16, 2007)

Geg said:


> Episode 24 wasn't in the Top 10, so I don't know what its ratings were.



Well, one glimpse of the Gai vs Gai fight is enough to scare the shit out of anyone to change the channel.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 16, 2007)

Next ep should change it hopefully.


----------



## ZE (Aug 16, 2007)

Geg said:


> Episode 24 wasn't in the Top 10, so I don't know what its ratings were.



Good news, it?s better not having people watching that episode.


----------



## pal2002 (Aug 17, 2007)

I just checked the ratings site, Naruto wasn't ranked in the top 10 anime at all for episode 24 -.-..that means less than 4 mil viewers. Still the top anime for TV Tokyo...but just how good a network TV Tokyo is though...? If it's still TV Tokyo's strongest anime, it's not likely to be dropped..but they just may do it if a good enough drama series comes around. In all Asian countries primetime soaps gets amazing ratings, believe it or not.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 17, 2007)

pal2002 said:


> I just checked the ratings site, Naruto wasn't ranked in the top 10 anime at all for episode 24 -.-..that means less than 4 mil viewers. Still the top anime for TV Tokyo...but just how good a network TV Tokyo is though...? If it's still TV Tokyo's strongest anime, it's not likely to be dropped..but they just may do it if a good enough drama series comes around. In all Asian countries primetime soaps gets amazing ratings, believe it or not.



Maybe they should just make a live-action Naruto drama. Just kidding.


----------



## geG (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello, hello. This is a surprise.

1. Sazae-san - 13.4
2. Chibi Maruko-chan - 9.0
3. Crayon Shin-chan - 8.6
4. GeGeGe no Kitaro - 8.5
5. Doraemon - 8.2
6. One Piece - 7.6
7. Detective Conan - 6.7
8. Naruto Shippuuden - 6.3
9. Pokemon DP - 6.1
10. Kekkaishi - 5.1

Usually the ratings suffer the week after a shitty episode (24) airs, but this is the highest it's been in months. It even got higher than Pokemon and Kekkaishi, and that never happens.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2007)

What? I hope this trend continues. And it beating Kekkaishi? That a surprise.


----------



## Even (Aug 22, 2007)

OMG!!! Naruto over Pokemon!!!! Awesome I hope this trend continues


----------



## pal2002 (Aug 22, 2007)

Geg said:


> Hello, hello. This is a surprise.
> 
> 1. Sazae-san - 13.4
> 2. Chibi Maruko-chan - 9.0
> ...



6.3's really not bad at all considering CSI only get like ~11. I don't know..maybe the viewers thought they would actually see the "3 minutes" in the 19 minutes...but too bad for them. 26 probably will be a btter episode but get worse ratings beause of 25.


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 23, 2007)

well its only natural people want a laugh rather than cruddy animations and filler ridden drivel

crayon shin-chan powns

my favorite was the one where they all go to guam, it aired quite a while ago, from 89' or 90' i think


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 23, 2007)

Geg said:


> Hello, hello. This is a surprise.
> 
> 1. Sazae-san - 13.4
> 2. Chibi Maruko-chan - 9.0
> ...



I hope people really liked the cliffhanger in that episode. If they were pissed off, Shippuuden's gonna come crashing down again in the next ratings.


----------



## player1 (Aug 23, 2007)

What is the highest rating Naruto has ever gotten, Part 1 included?


----------



## UchihaVengance (Aug 23, 2007)

dudes, i dont think the viewers for these ratings are in our age...


----------



## Catterix (Aug 23, 2007)

"Our age"?

And what is "our age" exactly?

The viewers, in majority, range between 12 and 18. That's a fairly big "our age" spectrum.

Totally pointless comment btw.


----------



## UchihaVengance (Aug 23, 2007)

Catterix said:


> "Our age"?
> 
> And what is "our age" exactly?
> 
> ...



dude, im just sayin cuz the show Douraemon, a kids show by the way, got such high ratings, therefore the majority must be the kids, not teens or mature audiences... 

Also, sorry if my post is pointless


----------



## Catterix (Aug 23, 2007)

^ Well, it's not so much pointless as just, slightly missing "the point". All we're doing here is looking to see how well Naruto Shippuden does in TV ratings because we want the best for it (most of us, anyway ). Whether the viewers are in our age demographic doesn't come into it. Meh, I was just being picky


----------



## Even (Aug 23, 2007)

you're always picky Catterix


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 23, 2007)

Geg said:


> Hello, hello. This is a surprise.
> 
> 1. Sazae-san - 13.4
> 2. Chibi Maruko-chan - 9.0
> ...



HOLY SHIT! IT'S THE SECOND COMING OF CHRIST!


----------



## Even (Aug 23, 2007)

I just wonder how high ratings 26 will get


----------



## Zeropark (Aug 23, 2007)

There is no Number to rate Naruto Episode 26, you know what i mean.


----------



## Even (Aug 23, 2007)

yeah, that episode is off the scale


----------



## Shodai (Aug 23, 2007)

Zeropark said:


> There is no Number to rate Naruto Episode 26, you know what i mean.


----------



## Even (Aug 23, 2007)

^^hahahhaha, that's so funny, and so true


----------



## Itachi-Kun170 (Aug 23, 2007)

honestly Shippuuden going a little down hill cuz it's a little slow right now but when they get up to like kakuzu and hidan i bet ratings will go up cuz that part in the mangas were good to me


----------



## Even (Aug 23, 2007)

^^have you even seen episode 26??? you call THAT slow paced???


----------



## Catterix (Aug 23, 2007)

^ And that he had spoilers. Go away you smelly nuisance!


----------



## Scud (Aug 23, 2007)

Itachi-Kun170 said:


> honestly Shippuuden going a little down hill cuz it's a little slow right now but when they get up to like kakuzu and hidan i bet ratings will go up cuz that part in the mangas were good to me


I think that it'll pick up now. 26 really moved things along, and hopefully they'll keep this pace.


----------



## Even (Aug 23, 2007)

^^I highly doubt that....


----------



## Itachi-Kun170 (Aug 23, 2007)

sorry bout the spoiler guys thought u knew


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 23, 2007)

I haven't seen 26 yet (no subs out, dur), but how many chapters did it use?


----------



## Even (Aug 23, 2007)

2,5 chapters or 41,5 manga pages


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 23, 2007)

2.5 chapters? Well, I'd certainly hope Shippuuden tries to keep up with the pacing. Not Bleach pacing, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Even (Aug 23, 2007)

who knows, maybe they'll start using 1,5-2 chapters per episode now


----------



## Scud (Aug 23, 2007)

I think we all hope they do. Unfortunatly, we'll probably see it lapse back into slow pacing like before.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 23, 2007)

I won't mind at all if the beginning of each arc is slow, the ones set in Konoha and used to introduce new and returning characters should be long, I think. Even at the beginning, the one strong point I always thought for Shippuden was it's characterisation; they paid a lot of attention to it, and each character really did feel like... a character! 

Whereas with a fast show like Bleach, I feel very little true characterization in any time other than 1) A melo-dramatic speech 2) A bizarre comedy moment of a recurring joke per character 3) Whether they defend a friend or not.

But then, hopefully for the main battles and main plot parts of each arc, it should be faster paced, both in actual chapter consumption and development within each episode (ie. There can be lots of filler, but so long as it's fast and appears to propel the plot forwards, it doesn't matter. No more long headshots in between conversations)

And if they take this motive, I really think the ratings will continue to improve.


----------



## Itachi-Kun170 (Aug 23, 2007)

Even said:


> who knows, maybe they'll start using 1,5-2 chapters per episode now



i hope so  i really liked the up-coming parts


----------



## geG (Aug 30, 2007)

Sorry, forgot to check this yesterday. Shippuuden's ratings just keep rising.

1. Some kind of long-named movie - 15.8
2. Sazae-san - 15.8
3. GeGeGe no Kitaro - 10.8
4. Chibi Maruko-chan - 10.4
5. One Piece - 9.8
6. Detective Conan - 8.2
7. Pokemon DP - 7.4
8. Naruto Shippuuden - 7.1
9. Yes! Precure - 6.6
10. Kekkaishi - 5.9

Finally the ratings actually reflect how good an episode was.


----------



## Pein (Aug 30, 2007)

why does pokemon still win its basically the same show every week


----------



## Catterix (Aug 30, 2007)

^ That's basically why. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. The typical formula for Pokemon is done so well, it just grabs kids every week.

Nice! Shippuden 26 did WELL 

Let's hope Pierrot make the connection:

Good animation+Fast Pacing = High Ratings.


----------



## Even (Aug 30, 2007)

well, episode 27 covered about 2 chapters as well... Who knows, maybe they ARE speeding up....


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 30, 2007)

Holy shit on a Shit sandwich, fucking sweet.


----------



## geG (Sep 5, 2007)

3 weeks in a row of higher than average ratings

1. Sazae-san - 16.8
2. Death Note 3-hour special thing - 15.7
3. Chibi Maruko-chan - 11.4
4. Doraemon - 10.1
5. Crayon Shin-chan - 9.8
6. GeGeGe no Kitaro - 7.9
7. Detective Conan - 7.7
8. One Piece - 7.3
9. Pokemon DP - 6.3
10. Naruto Shippuuden - 6.2

Well okay, the ranking doesn't really reflect it but 6.2 is fairly high for Naruto. Also I don't think I've ever seen One Piece so low ranking-wise. Shame, that was a great episode.


----------



## Pein (Sep 5, 2007)

deathnote special i wanted to see that so bad well i'll just buy the dvd when they release it 
but well done shippuden but i steadily anticipate the day when naruto beats pokemon


----------



## geG (Sep 5, 2007)

Naruto was ahead of Pokemon for episode 25's ratings. But as for consistently beating it, I don't see it happening.


----------



## pal2002 (Sep 5, 2007)

Geg said:


> 3 weeks in a row of higher than average ratings
> 
> 1. Sazae-san - 16.8
> 2. Death Note 3-hour special thing - 15.7
> ...



Hmmm...not bad at all...but the fall TV season is starting...so need to take that into account.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 5, 2007)

Kind of funny that stupid kid shows is beating Shippuuden, but at least it's doing well in the ratings.  BTW, what's Bleach's rating?


Also, with the talk about Death Note, they just announced the Dub Cast, and it's full of newbs who never VAed before.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 5, 2007)

Aww, Pokemon's good at what it does, don't knock it  I'm sure we all loved it too when we were younger.

I think it's not really surprising about the rankings, given the addition of two rankers.

Also, it's not entirely fair to base the percentages this week, as there was a one-timer with an exceptionally high percentage, taking up the numbers by comparison for the others.

If that hadn't been there, these would've been the (approximate) percentages.

One Piece: 8.2
Naruto Shippuden: 6.9

Or you could see those numbers as the average-week equivalent of this week.

Ah well, easy come, easy go. Still really good ratings despite low ranking.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 5, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> Kind of funny that stupid kid shows is beating Shippuuden


Shippuden is stupid kids show as well


----------



## Even (Sep 5, 2007)

yay for good ratings Hope this trend continues I wonder how high ratings episode 28'll get.....


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 6, 2007)

damn.. i didnt expect this.. was naruto higher up before the fillers.. cause i can see how that woudl damage its ratings.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2007)

> Death Note 3-hour special thing - 15.7




Wasn't it like a recap? And thank god Naruto's rating are getting a bit better.


----------



## Pein (Sep 18, 2007)

bumps geg can we get the ratings for the past episodes please


----------



## geG (Sep 18, 2007)

This thread I guess. I don't know of anywhere that lists them. I think that the only episodes we were never able to find out the ratings for were 19 and 24. 19 because I forgot to check the ratings for that week and 24 because it wasn't in the Top 10.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Sep 18, 2007)

As expected. Shippuuden bores me. (Compared to Naruto part 1)


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 18, 2007)

Spiral King said:


> rofl shin-chan is rated higher than naruto
> 
> im not surprised
> this piece of shit anime has had its best time
> ...



Kishi has nothing to do with this. Blame Studio Pierrot.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 18, 2007)

If you think the anime is too slow......tell me what you think of my work here: 

Link removed


----------



## Zeropark (Sep 18, 2007)

They don't care about how shitty Shippuuden is or how "High" the Ratings, they want Money, they want Cash and as long as they have €€€$$$ they won't change :<
(Sorry if i'am wrong, and hurt someone)


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 18, 2007)

Zeropark said:


> They don't care about how shitty Shippuuden is or how "High" the Ratings, they want Money, they want Cash and as long as they have ???$$$ they won't change :<
> (Sorry if i'am wrong, and hurt someone)



You're wrong, because ratings = money.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2007)

We should all give up hope, look at kekkaishi's animation, TvTokyo treat it with so much respect unlike Shippuden.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 18, 2007)

Damn you, defeatist!! 

I guess Shippuden's gotta prove it's worth before it gets any real respect. I remember the same being for Naruto. Apparently there was some sceptism as to the anime's success, but after the first 25 eps' success, it got moved to a better timeslot and got a higher budget.

Whereas with shows like Bleach, TV Tokyo automatically expect to be successul and so put a lot of effort into financing the show.

That last bit was my own theory (with some small circumstancial evidence).

I really hope this second arc, if handled well, gives Shippuden the respect it needs.


----------



## geG (Sep 18, 2007)

I blame the fillers, lol

Due to the ratings drop during the fillers, the art quality was lowered and the timeslot was moved to Thursday. I think that the fact that it was moved to Thursday has a lot to do with all the breaks since it's the same night that Pokemon is on and it gets a lot of specials or something.


----------



## ZE (Sep 18, 2007)

What I fail to understand is why the filers had decent animation while shitpuden has the worst animation an anime can get.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Damn you, defeatist!!
> 
> I guess Shippuden's gotta prove it's worth before it gets any real respect. I remember the same being for Naruto. Apparently there was some sceptism as to the anime's success, but after the first 25 eps' success, it got moved to a better timeslot and got a higher budget.
> 
> ...




Its hard to be not defeatist after watching the current Naruto eps, do you blame me Catterix

Fillers are used as an excuse, even through fillers Naruto got better ratings than most anime out there. TvTokyo are just turds, I wish some other network had got the rights.


----------



## Zeropark (Sep 18, 2007)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> You're wrong, because ratings = money.



That means they don't like Money, or why are they doing such a :sleepy job with Shi(t)ppuuden? Problems i would LOVE


----------



## geG (Sep 18, 2007)

ZE said:


> What I fail to understand is why the filers had decent animation while shitpuden has the worst animation an anime can get.



Which fillers were you watching? The early ones, maybe, but most of the fillers had worse animation than Shippuuden.


----------



## ZE (Sep 18, 2007)

Geg said:


> Which fillers were you watching? The early ones, maybe, but most of the fillers had worse animation than Shippuuden.



You must be kidding. Team 4 is the worst team that ever made a naruto episode, and they already made five shitppuden episodes, I think. The problem with the filers were the story, the problem with shitppuden is the animation. Go watch Kurenai filer arc, or the first filer arc, or the hinata filer are, they had great animation.


----------



## geG (Sep 18, 2007)

Team 4 was in the fillers too. So was Team 8. Both of them started from at least the 160's. And like I said, the earlier fillers are before the new people came around. 

And wasn't the Kurenai filler the one with that episode where everybody was saying had less than 50% actual animation with the rest as just still frames? I think that was 206, which was by Team 2 according to my source, who are already gone from the anime. In the time the fillers were here most people were complaining about the art/animation as well as how crappy the stories were. It was nothing new for Shippuuden.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 18, 2007)

What's interesting is that the fillers did have bad animation overall, the Kurenai Arc animation wasn't up to scratch with most of the animation of Shippuden.

However, the art style, even in the terrible episodes such as 191, 197 or 206 (Which spring to mind easiest), was in some ways, better.

The art style for Shippuden is quite different from that of Naruto, and I don't just mean in the way each different group/team/thing do the episodes but in the style each Team is clearly trying to achieve. The outlines are thinner, less shadowing, smoother art as opposed to the bold almost striking art of the original series. And this, if done badly, looks real bad. Personally, I think only Team 1 really acheive this style, though Teams 7, 10 and less-so, 4, seem to work it quite well.

Team 3's work is the best example of what Naruto's art style was like.

And it's this that I actually think some people like less. Shippuden isn't trying to recreate the Naruto anime art style, but have one completely of its own, which is why at times, the fillers look to be better, because they were aiming to copy the style of Naruto. And as such, why some people still believe even Teams such as Team 1 to be lower quality than every Naruto episode in existence because they're expecting it to be the same, and the fact that it isn't annoys them.

I don't know enough about Art to describe it, I only notice it.


----------



## geG (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, that's very true. Things like shading, boldness, and color palate are very different in Shippuuden than the original Naruto.

Since we're on the subject in this thread anyway I finally found a good source with all the animation directors for most of the series. As it turns out, Shippuuden does have one animation director still working who was on at the beginning of the series: Team 1's. His/her first episode was 3, and he kept working on it up until the early fillers. He I guess was dropped with a lot of the older ones but then came back, debuting again at 171.

Basically I have all the animation director info from episodes 1-142 and 149-current. For some reason I can't find 143-148 but somewhere in those episodes is the older animation directors were dropped and some of the current ones like Team 3, Team 4, and Team 8 came in.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 18, 2007)

ZE said:


> You must be kidding. Team 4 is the worst team that ever made a naruto episode, and they already made five shitppuden episodes, I think. The problem with the filers were the story, the problem with shitppuden is the animation. Go watch Kurenai filer arc, or the first filer arc, or the hinata filer are, they had great animation.



Do you remember the cow chase episode in the beginning of Naruto? Somewhere between ep 20 and ep 40 i think. It consisted of Naruto being chased by cows through Konoha. It had REAAAAAAAAAAALLY bad animation. Much worse than ep 26 of Shippuuden.

But i guess it's selective memory that gets to people.


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 18, 2007)

well atleast naruto has better ratings then my sex life.


----------



## geG (Sep 18, 2007)

On topic again: ratings

1. Sazae-san - 15.9
2. Crayon Shin-chan - 13.2
3. GeGeGe no Kitaro - 12.3
4. Chibi Maruko-chan - 11.3
5. Doraemon - 10.7
6. One Piece - 9.9
7. Pokemon DP - 7.6
8. Kekkaishi - 7.0
9. Yes! Pretty Cure 5 - 6.9
10. Naruto Shippuuden - 5.7

Damn, I was hoping this would be another 24 where the ratings were low to fit the episode. But this time we have good ratings for a crap episode. Hope this doesn't affect the special's ratings.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Geg, was Naruto atleast once on the very top?


----------



## geG (Sep 18, 2007)

I wouldn't know but most likely not.


----------



## Pein (Sep 18, 2007)

im wishing that pierott realizes crap = crap ratings


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Sep 18, 2007)

I still think the main problem of Shippuden is the pacing. I was watching the beginning of the chuunin exams in the forest of death the other day and I noticed that its animation was bad too (except of course the Sasuke vs Oro fight). The tree-jumping scenes were worse than Shippuuden and Naruto's face also looked awful. Except that these episodes were still more exciting to watch because so much is happening in one episode. You feel like you were really satisfied after watching the episode. And that's where Shippuuden fails. You feel like nothing happened after one episode because the slow pacing doesn't build momentum and makes climaxes and epic pauses out of nothing.


----------



## kerlon44 (Sep 18, 2007)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> I still think the main problem of Shippuden is the pacing. I was watching the beginning of the chuunin exams in the forest of death the other day and I noticed that its animation was bad too (except of course the Sasuke vs Oro fight). The tree-jumping scenes were worse than Shippuuden and Naruto's face also looked awful. Except that these episodes were still more exciting to watch because so much is happening in one episode. You feel like you were really satisfied after watching the episode. And that's where Shippuuden fails. You feel like nothing happened after one episode because the slow pacing doesn't build momentum and makes climaxes and epic pauses out of nothing.



I agree. The pacing is major problem in shippuuden. Part 1 I can watch over and over again as there is so much in it that makes it exciting to watch whereas in part 2, I can barely go through one episode before getting bored (exception 26).


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> Hey Geg, was Naruto atleast once on the very top?



I don't think so. From what I heard the VotE fight averaged around 8.5 in the ratings, which would be near the top but not actually top.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 18, 2007)

The only ratings that matter are the ones _I_ give it.

I rate it _and all of you_ crapulence out of 10.

Percent.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 18, 2007)

lol its deadpool.


Yeah the ratings are actually good for shippuden to be so slow paced and horribly drawn. I'm still pissed that Bleach isn't up there yet. Does anyone know what ratings Bleach gets? It has better filler,animation, artwork and fight scenes than Shippuden altogther. Yet it seems likes its not even in the top 10,FTW!


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 18, 2007)

Pein said:


> im wishing that pierott realizes crap = crap ratings



It's looking like crap = good ratings, therefore we might just be in for an extra _special_ level of continued crapness to come!


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Sep 18, 2007)

Are these ratings reliable? I mean, do we have other sources of ratings to confirm them?


----------



## Panzer Kunst (Sep 19, 2007)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Are these ratings reliable? I mean, do we have other sources of ratings to confirm them?



You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## geG (Sep 19, 2007)

They're pretty much the same everywhere I look.


----------



## Panzer Kunst (Sep 19, 2007)

Geg said:


> They're pretty much the same everywhere I look.



And you look... _where_?

It's like pulling teeth sometimes.


----------



## geG (Sep 19, 2007)

Maybe look through the thread where I've already posted the link twice.


----------



## Crush! (Sep 19, 2007)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> lol its deadpool.
> 
> 
> Yeah the ratings are actually good for shippuden to be so slow paced and horribly drawn. I'm still pissed that Bleach isn't up there yet. Does anyone know what ratings Bleach gets? It has better filler,animation, artwork and fight scenes than Shippuden altogther. Yet it seems likes its not even in the top 10,FTW!



Because Bleach sucks ass. Doesn't matter how well a show is animated if it's source material is pure shit.


----------



## Asuma (Sep 19, 2007)

^ Damn right.

Actually i heard Bleach is always near to the top 10, around 12th or so, but i don't really know if it's true. But yeah, no matter how the animation is good, the story wont be better.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 19, 2007)

Bleach isn't that bad really, it's just less interesting than Naruto imo. A lot of people think the same, and check the amazon.co.jp ratings for Bleach and compare with Naruto.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 19, 2007)

Crush! said:


> Because Bleach sucks ass. Doesn't matter how well a show is animated if it's source material is pure shit.


Just quoted this one for beeing true


----------



## ~ND~ (Sep 19, 2007)

Bleach is alright, I have nothing againist it, just sometimes it get boring and then interesting again...but compared to Naruto: shippuuden, it's not that good with the story-line


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 19, 2007)

Geg said:


> On topic again: ratings
> 
> 1. Sazae-san - 15.9
> 2. Crayon Shin-chan - 13.2
> ...




wow...even some magical girl series actually have better rating than Naruto Shipuuden?

Seriously...Pierrot Studio really need to do something...


----------



## Even (Sep 19, 2007)

I was talking to a Japanese girl the other day, and she asked me why I came to Japan to study. I told her that I watch a lot of anime, and that that inspired me to come to Japan to study Japanese. She asked me what kinds of anime's that I watch, and I said Naruto, Bleach, and some other series. She thought Naruto was great, but she had never seen Bleach, only heard of it...
Another Japanese guy I spoke to, also said that the Naruto manga is one of the best mangas out there


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2007)

Even said:


> I was talking to a Japanese girl the other day, and she asked me why I came to Japan to study. I told her that I watch a lot of anime, and that that inspired me to come to Japan to study Japanese. She asked me what kinds of anime's that I watch, and I said Naruto, Bleach, and some other series. She thought Naruto was great, but she had never seen Bleach, only heard of it...
> Another Japanese guy I spoke to, also said that the Naruto manga is one of the best mangas out there



Weren't you living in Netherlands Even? When did you move? 

And as for ratings, most of those shows seem like Japanese traditions so I doubt Naruto would get better ratings.


----------



## Even (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm originally from Norway, but I moved to Japan yesterday I'm going to study at an international university here for the next 4 years 
one sucky thing though, is that the university doesn't have TV Tokyo, so I can't watch any anime


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2007)

Even said:


> I'm originally from Norway, but I moved to Japan yesterday I'm going to study at an international university here for the next 4 years
> one sucky thing though, is that the university doesn't have TV Tokyo, so I can't watch any anime



Internet to the rescue.


----------



## Even (Sep 19, 2007)

yup, Internet is my best friend  Japan is awesome by the way


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2007)

Even said:


> yup, Internet is my best friend  Japan is awesome by the way



I can only imagine

So where in japan are you? Do people give you the evils? Is everything really explained in icons and most importantly have you seen some hot underage Japanese girls yet?


----------



## Casyle (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, one thing is for sure, I don't understand Japanese tastes anymore than I understand the tastes of my own country.  Can't stand the garbage that gets high ratings here.  

I tried One Piece, but it was just too... I dunno.  I couldn't get into it.


----------



## Even (Sep 19, 2007)

hehe.
I'm in a city called Beppu. It's the onsen (hot spring) capital of Japan, and is located on the island of Kyuushu (the same island as Chrush really...). The Japanese are some of the friendliest people I've ever met. They are extremely polite, and they smile and helps you even though they don't speak a word of English, so I haven't met any cold looks just because I'm a gaijin... In the city, there's an suprisingly huge amount of info written in English. The signs showing where to go on the roads are romanized, and important info is also written in english. I guess the reason for that is that there are over 2000 students from over 70 different countries here.

About the girls: All the time


----------



## Crush! (Sep 19, 2007)

Even, we don't have TV Tokyo down here. But there is a station that plays Naruto (They play most of TV Tokyo's shows, like an affiliate station). Not sure if it's the same channel down by you. Try flipping around stations Thursdays at 7:30 (When Naruto's on). That's how I found it.


----------



## Even (Sep 19, 2007)

ok, thanks a bunch mate I think you just saved my life


----------



## Pein (Sep 19, 2007)

damn wish i lived in japan 
maybe when im older


----------



## Even (Sep 19, 2007)

I have still to find a fancy toilet though....


----------



## Pein (Sep 19, 2007)

fancy toilets ftw
and even how much Japanese do you speak


----------



## Crush! (Sep 19, 2007)

Even said:


> I have still to find a fancy toilet though....



Haven't really seen the nice ones outside of hotels or people's houses.


----------



## Even (Sep 19, 2007)

I think they have a whole lot of them in Hokkaido....

I don't speak very much Japanese, only what I've learned by watching anime, but the Japanese I've spoken to say that I speak very well, and have good pronounciation


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 19, 2007)

^lucky and you are in japan too!!!!


----------



## Even (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah, I am... It's pretty hard to believe myself actually... It's like in a dream or something...


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Sep 19, 2007)

Even said:


> yeah, I am... It's pretty hard to believe myself actually... It's like in a dream or something...



Even you studying there I guess?


----------



## Even (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah, I am. I'm here to learn Japanese But classes haven't started yet


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2007)

Even said:


> yeah, I am. I'm here to learn Japanese But classes haven't started yet



I had a chance to learn Japanese but ignored it then, if only I was as obsessed with Animes then as I am now. Anyway hopefully your classes go well. 

Btw this is so Off-topic


----------



## Even (Sep 19, 2007)

yaah, off-topic indeed
I ate ramen yesterday btw It was really tasty. I understand why Naruto likes it that much

Also, Naruto still is very popular here, at least from what I've heard by talking to some Japanese people... The manga at least is EXTREMELY popular some people here have just heard of Bleach


----------



## Pein (Sep 19, 2007)

take that bleach


----------



## Even (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah, it's funny actually, one Japanese chick I was talking to asked me what animes I watched, and when I said Bleach, she said "what is that???" then I said "guy with spiky orange hair and a big sword". Then she replied "aaah, heard of it, but never watched it"


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2007)

Well Im not surprised since Bleach is only popular with some of the Shonen crowd, I bet she probably love Crayon shitchan.


----------



## Pein (Sep 20, 2007)

naruto is the 5th most popular manga ever to be in shounen jump so its no surprise


----------



## Denji (Sep 20, 2007)

Casyle said:


> Well, one thing is for sure, I don't understand Japanese tastes anymore than I understand the tastes of my own country.  Can't stand the garbage that gets high ratings here.
> 
> I tried One Piece, but it was just too... I dunno.  I couldn't get into it.



Same here. I'm sick of all this "reality television" nonsense that's polluted the media here in America. And don't even get me started on MTV.

Ditto about One Piece too.


----------



## Even (Sep 20, 2007)

I was into a bookstore there, and they got a loooooooooot of manga. I even found the newest Naruto volume


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 20, 2007)

ha-ha thought so, shitpooden has no chance, pierrot is killing naruto more than the fillers 8P


----------



## Pein (Sep 20, 2007)

Even said:


> I was into a bookstore there, and they got a loooooooooot of manga. I even found the newest Naruto volume



hey even if you ever buy the newest volume could you see if kishimoto goes back and redo some of the art like add details like they do in other manga's


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Sep 20, 2007)

Pein said:


> naruto is the 5th most popular manga ever to be in shounen jump so its no surprise



What are the other top 4?

And Even, you should begin your own thread about what you're doing in Japan. I bet people have lots of questions for you.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 20, 2007)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> What are the other top 4?
> 
> And Even, you should begin your own thread about what you're doing in Japan. I bet people have lots of questions for you.



Printed Genius, the order of which goes
#1 Kochi Kame
#2 Dragonball
#3 One Piece
I don't know for certain what No. 4 is, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's Hunter X Hunter.

And I agree with you there MoonWalker, there's a lot I'm curious about for what it's like for a foreigner to be in Japan, and we're going off-topic here.

Good to know Shippuden's ratings are still high, even if for a bad episode. Hopefully Pierrot realise it was bad regardless of the rating.


----------



## geG (Sep 20, 2007)

If this is in the history of SJ then Slam Dunk should be in there somewhere.

edit: Found it:

1. Dragon Ball
2. Kochi Kame
3. One Piece
4. Slam Dunk
5. Naruto

For currently running series the list is this:

1. Kochi Kame
2. One Piece
3. Naruto
4. Bleach
5. Prince of Tennis


----------



## Catterix (Sep 20, 2007)

Geg said:


> If this is in the history of SJ then Slam Dunk should be in there somewhere.



Of course! That's probably 4th!

In hindsight, is Naruto _really_ the 5th highest selling SJ manga ever? I still find that slightly hard to believe. If so, awesome  If not, doesn't matter, still a great series.

LOL I wonder if there's any way of finding the Manga version of this thread for what manga sells most 

[Response to Geg's Edit] Heh, awesome! So I was also wrong about the order of Dragonball and Kache Kame in the list!

*goes quiet*


----------



## geG (Sep 20, 2007)

5th is either Naruto or JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. Though I'm not really sure where JoJo stands because it's still running but not in WSJ anymore so maybe the sales shouldn't count when talking about WSJ series sales.


----------



## Pein (Sep 20, 2007)

one piece is gonna over take dragonball
and naruto is gonna so overtake slam dunk


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Sep 20, 2007)

Geg said:


> If this is in the history of SJ then Slam Dunk should be in there somewhere.
> 
> edit: Found it:
> 
> ...



I see. So people do love Naruto. How about anime? What are the top 5 highest rating anime of all time?


----------



## Even (Sep 20, 2007)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> What are the other top 4?
> 
> And Even, you should begin your own thread about what you're doing in Japan. I bet people have lots of questions for you.



hehe, yeah, maybe I should make a blog or something 
I tried a demo of DMC4 yesterday, it was awesome


----------



## Nekki (Sep 20, 2007)

I heard somewhere DB is #1 and Slam dunk is #2 in selling numbers


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2007)

Nekki said:


> I heard somewhere DB is #1 and Slam dunk is #2 in selling numbers



Im sure One Piece has sold more than slam dunk.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Sep 23, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ha-ha thought so, shitpooden has no chance, pierrot is killing naruto more than the fillers 8P



....Um....you make no sense at all. Naruto Shippuden is still in the top 10, and if that was a reference to Even saying the manga is EXTREMELY popular, that's a big duh. Manga are always more popular than anime versions, so I don't really know where you're coming from. I at least expected a lot maturity then giggling at something like "Shitpooden"...I mean, come on.


----------



## Popsicle (Sep 23, 2007)

It was expected to see Shippuuden in the low ranks..


----------



## Pein (Sep 23, 2007)

its not in the low ranks though


----------



## Godot (Sep 23, 2007)

Very good to see Kekaishi doing well. And considering Shippuuden's quality, i'm impressed it's in the top 10


----------



## pal2002 (Sep 23, 2007)

Geg said:


> On topic again: ratings
> 
> 1. Sazae-san - 15.9
> 2. Crayon Shin-chan - 13.2
> ...



5.7 million...Meh. Not exactly doing so well, considering Sept is the prime season for TV in Japan (or any other Asian country xD) and that we premiered in Feb which is a much less TV-oriented month with ~8 million viewers. But meh. We're not dying either. Bleach isn't even on this chart this week.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2007)

Tezuka Kunimitsu said:


> ....Um....you make no sense at all. Naruto Shippuden is still in the top 10, and if that was a reference to Even saying the manga is EXTREMELY popular, that's a big duh. Manga are always more popular than anime versions, so I don't really know where you're coming from. I at least expected a lot maturity then giggling at something like "Shitpooden"...I mean, come on.



The Shitpooden was a joke, how come you take everything so personally?


----------



## geG (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't think that's in millions. I think it means 5.7%, as in 5.7% of all households with televisions in Japan were watching Naruto that night.


----------



## ?verity (Sep 23, 2007)

Serves it right going at such a damn slow pace  Go Shin-chan


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2007)

Konan_sama said:


> Serves it right going at such a damn slow pace  Go Shin-chan



Shit-chan you mean


----------



## Louchan (Sep 24, 2007)

Kirarin Revolution and Digimon Savers is winning over Naruto?
... I should be surprised but, for some reason, I'm not.


----------



## reddik (Sep 24, 2007)

At least Naruto is still readable.


----------



## Pein (Sep 24, 2007)

go sazae san


----------



## Catterix (Sep 24, 2007)

*If a show is in the top 10 charts = GOOD*

Let's just get that straight for goodness sake!


----------



## geG (Sep 24, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Kirarin Revolution and Digimon Savers is winning over Naruto?
> ... I should be surprised but, for some reason, I'm not.



When did that happen?


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 24, 2007)

Pokemon is NOT a good show.


----------



## Pein (Sep 24, 2007)

japanese people have the strangest taste in shows


----------



## Deviate (Sep 24, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Kirarin Revolution and Digimon Savers is winning over Naruto?
> ... I should be surprised but, for some reason, I'm not.





Geg said:


> When did that happen?



Kirarin must be looking at the OP when Digimon Savers was still on the air. Digimon Savers beat Naruto (the fillers), but not Naruto Shipuuden. When Naruto Shipuuden started airing Digimon Savers would only be on the top ten if Naruto wasn't airing that week.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Sep 24, 2007)

Pein said:


> japanese people have the strangest taste in shows



Yeah. I remember watching this show where they had a naked Japanese woman jump rope. Weird, indeed.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 24, 2007)

Was she hot?


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Sep 24, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Was she hot?



No she's got bad teeth, but her chest rivals Tsunade's. Ok, this is off-topic.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2007)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> No she's got bad teeth, but her chest rivals Tsunade's. Ok, this is off-topic.



That sounds awesome, I wouldn't mind watching.


----------



## geG (Oct 2, 2007)

Naruto wasn't in the Top 10 this time around so I had to go searching on 2ch and eventually found it. Ratings this week were 4.6%. Lowest rating on the Top 10 this week was 4.9 so Naruto was probably 11th or 12th.

Also I was finally able to find the ratings for the episodes I missed. 19 was 6.3 and 24 was, surprisingly, 5.3.

edit: Whoa, looking through the history 29-30 was the lowest-rated episode of Shippuuden so far.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 2, 2007)

Geg said:


> Naruto wasn't in the Top 10 this time around so I had to go searching on 2ch and eventually found it. Ratings this week were 4.6%. Lowest rating on the Top 10 this week was 4.9 so Naruto was probably 11th or 12th.
> 
> Also I was finally able to find the ratings for the episodes I missed. 19 was 6.3 and 24 was, surprisingly, 5.3.
> 
> edit: Whoa, looking through the history 29-30 was the lowest-rated episode of Shippuuden so far.



You know what? That is GOOD NEWS. I really wish ratings would reflect how bad every episode is from now on. This should make Pierrot uncomfortable. But I think the low rating is also due to the break. People must be confused when exactly Naruto airs. And so I predict that ratings will even be lower for Episode 31 after this long break. I really wish Pierrot is receiving a truckload of hate mails from Japanese fans.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Oct 3, 2007)

Hot damn. An hour special being the lowest? Being lower than 6 and 7? For shame. I guess the one hour Pokemon special really kicked its ass, huh?


----------



## Vanity (Oct 3, 2007)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> You know what? That is GOOD NEWS. I really wish ratings would reflect how bad every episode is from now on. This should make Pierrot uncomfortable. But I think the low rating is also due to the break. People must be confused when exactly Naruto airs. And so I predict that ratings will even be lower for Episode 31 after this long break. I really wish Pierrot is receiving a truckload of hate mails from Japanese fans.



Yeah although I hope it isn't so bad that they just cancel it and stop animating Naruto.

I guess the ratings now are showing that people are finally getting annoyed. And a lot of people were probably not happy with how Kyuubi Naruto was done.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Oct 3, 2007)

Well according to brucelee the 2channers didn't sound too happy about something, it was probably the Kyuubi Naruto. I don't think anyone could bitch about the rest of the episode, even with the crying Naruto. Junko's voice acting more than made up for it, IMO.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2007)

Tezuka Kunimitsu said:


> Well according to brucelee the 2channers didn't sound too happy about something, it was probably the Kyuubi Naruto. I don't think anyone could bitch about the rest of the episode, even with the crying Naruto. Junko's voice acting more than made up for it, IMO.



The intensity of the scene was just taken out when you saw that terrible animation.


----------



## Even (Oct 3, 2007)

animation wasn't too bad, but the art though... that could need some serious work... Something for the DVD release then


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2007)

Even said:


> animation wasn't too bad, but the art though... that could need some serious work... Something for the DVD release then



Lets hope so, the ep for once had perfect pace aswell.

Btw Even did you watch it on Tv or the internet? Since your in the homeland now?


----------



## Even (Oct 3, 2007)

I have to watch it on the net, because my uni doesn't have TV Tokyo, or the channel on Kyuushu that airs Naruto... That SUCKS!! well, at least I'm able to buy the latest issue of Jump.... And I can buy the DVD's as well


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2007)

Even said:


> I have to watch it on the net, because my uni doesn't have TV Tokyo, or the channel on Kyuushu that airs Naruto... That SUCKS!! well, at least I'm able to buy the latest issue of Jump.... And I can buy the DVD's as well



You have the latest shonen jump!!! Very jealous

Btw when does Shonen Jump come out in japan?


----------



## Even (Oct 3, 2007)

around Thursday or something, I'm not sure actually..... I just buy it if I stumble over it when I'm in town.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2007)

Even said:


> around Thursday or something, I'm not sure actually..... I just buy it if I stumble over it when I'm in town.



So how is Japan Even? I hope it's going well


----------



## Even (Oct 3, 2007)

Japan is awesome Definately worth a visit. I'm actually going to Nagasaki this weekend That's gonna be awesome


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2007)

Even said:


> Japan is awesome Definately worth a visit. I'm actually going to Nagasaki this weekend That's gonna be awesome



Hope you have a good time.


----------



## Even (Oct 3, 2007)

so do I I'm really looking forward to see the Nuclear Bomb Memorial... That's gonna be pretty intense...


----------



## neshru (Oct 3, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> The intensity of the scene was just taken out when you saw that terrible animation.


not at all. Cmon, naruto was just crying and yelling, what kind of animation did you expect? also the voice acting was superb and the music was perfect.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2007)

Good animation would have made it perfect, for a show like Naruto its not too much too ask.


----------



## geG (Oct 3, 2007)

Tezuka Kunimitsu said:


> Hot damn. An hour special being the lowest? Being lower than 6 and 7? For shame. I guess the one hour Pokemon special really kicked its ass, huh?



Episode 6-7 ratings were pretty high, 7.1. The other lowest rating before this was 4.7 which was a 3-way tie between 12, 14, and (surprisingly) 21.

And yeah, last week's Pokemon special got 7.4.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Oct 3, 2007)

21 had low ratings? Heh, I guess even episodes with such great art can get low ratings after all, despite common beliefs. And 7.6....geez. Shippuden got owned by a filler episode about two Kanto Pokemon and a *RECAP* episode.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 3, 2007)

It's more often based on the quality of the episode before that defines the viewing rating of the next.

Episode 28 was filler and crap at that. But had a high view rating, possibly still from the effects of ep 26. So it's unsurprising that, following a 2 week break, the following special got low viewing figures.

Ep 21 suffered from this. Ep 20 got fairly high rating, but being fairly low quality an episode, 21 suffered. But then, 21's high quality is what encouraged the high ratings for the 22&23 special.

7.6 is really good. Really high considering the crap episodes 

I think it's clear that these breaks are really not working for Pierrot. They're helping fans lose interest rather than grow anticipation.

And I think people should get used to the idea of Pokemon beating Shippuden. It's extremely good at what it does and, also, is watched younger children. Much easier pleased, lower expectations and less things to do elsewhere.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 3, 2007)

Its not at low ranks because animation isn't everything. Granted, it does have a lot to do with the anime, but the story line and voices and even the music all contribute to the overall product, so I think it stands in the ranking right where it should be. It is a great series, even if the animation is a little off sometimes!!!


----------



## Catterix (Oct 3, 2007)

In truth, I think really the largest portion of the ratings are dependant on 2 things.
-Art/Animation
-Pacing

In japan, the larger fanbase watching the anime are manga readers. So they generally want the anime to be faster paced so they don't have to wait so long for their favourite scenes and as thus, want high quality animation so they can enjoy the scenes the best they can.


----------



## geG (Oct 3, 2007)

Catterix said:


> It's more often based on the quality of the episode before that defines the viewing rating of the next.
> 
> Episode 28 was filler and crap at that. But had a high view rating, possibly still from the effects of ep 26. So it's unsurprising that, following a 2 week break, the following special got low viewing figures.
> 
> Ep 21 suffered from this. Ep 20 got fairly high rating, but being fairly low quality an episode, 21 suffered. But then, 21's high quality is what encouraged the high ratings for the 22&23 special.



Well, higher. 22-23 only got 4.9.

And it's not always that way. 24 was terrible and got a 5.3 rating. One week later 25 got a 6.3.



> I think it's clear that these breaks are really not working for Pierrot. They're helping fans lose interest rather than grow anticipation.


Pierrot doesn't have anything to do with the breaks though. They're definitely not happening due to some kind of marketing ploy for better ratings. They're all because of a certain really popular show that airs right before Naruto.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry, yeah I meant TV Tokyo there.

And I guess 25's growth was based largely on the preview. That and the title, possibly.

Gah, there are a lot of factors, my hypothesis was meant to only cover general


----------



## Pein (Oct 3, 2007)

Curse you tv tokyo move naruto back to its old time slot.


----------



## geG (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks to what happened last time I have a new source so I don't have to wait to see if it made the top 10 or not to find its ratings.

31 ratings: 7.1%

Can't wait to see where it places in the Top 10


----------



## Catterix (Oct 20, 2007)

Awesome. That's a good rating. I wonder if there were many people tuning in hoping to see the Good Boy.

Good, this episode deserved a high rating.


----------



## Denizen (Oct 20, 2007)

If the ratings are still good, they'll probably be the same or better as new characters are introduced over the next few episodes.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 20, 2007)

Thing is Pokemon has more consistent character models and artwork, better pacing and is far more interesting than Shippuden. Shippuden has NONE of these things aside from a few episodes here and there. At this rate we might as well tune into Shippuden every 6 weeks.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 20, 2007)

Wiat, what show comes on before Naruto?


----------



## geG (Oct 20, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Wiat, what show comes on before Naruto?



Pokemon. And it's pretty obvious Pokemon's ratings have a direct effect on Naruto's most of the time. Most of the time there's just a short drop in the ratings between Pokemon and Naruto. Like this week Pokemon was 7.5 while Naruto was 7.1. For episode 27's week Pokemon was 6.3 while Naruto was 6.2.


----------



## Pein (Oct 20, 2007)

damn you pokemon you took all my money as a kid now your taking my naruto just die you bastard.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 20, 2007)

How is it taking anything?!

Usually, having a more popular show on before helps with the ratings. I remember when a new really popular show was introduced to Channel 4 in the UK, all the other shows around the same area in the schedule for the channel's ratings went up.

Only problem is when the specials for the more popular pokemon take away episode time for Shippuden.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2007)

Catterix said:


> How is it taking anything?!
> 
> Usually, having a more popular show on before helps with the ratings. I remember when a new really popular show was introduced to Channel 4 in the UK, all the other shows around the same area in the schedule for the channel's ratings went up.
> 
> Only problem is when the specials for the more popular pokemon take away episode time for Shippuden.



Which show are you talking about? Lost?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 20, 2007)

I can't believe Pokemon is still that popular! I thought it was lost, now all of a sudden it came back! Exactly what happened? Especially here in the states.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2007)

Pokemon Diamond and Pearl happened.


----------



## NaruSaku4Life (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey Geg where you get the info on rating from?


----------



## geG (Oct 21, 2007)

I get it from 2ch now, which is a Japanese forum and the ratings are in a different thread each week so I can't really post an exact link. This is pretty good for reference, though they haven't updated with the latest yet:


----------



## Vanity (Oct 21, 2007)

Catterix said:


> How is it taking anything?!
> 
> Usually, having a more popular show on before helps with the ratings. I remember when a new really popular show was introduced to Channel 4 in the UK, all the other shows around the same area in the schedule for the channel's ratings went up.
> 
> Only problem is when the specials for the more popular pokemon take away episode time for Shippuden.



Yeah having a more popular show on just before will help with ratings....I think because often people will stay sitting there and watch what comes on next.

Anyway I like Pokemon and all(well the games because I haven't watched the show for like....5 years) but I'd really rather Shippuden be there instead.

I can understand the Pokemon games being crazy popular. I love them. But I don't get why the show is so popular. I thought I'd consider it more of an average show. And from what I remember it was pretty repetitive.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, Pokemon is pretty repetitive.  The constant Team Rocket (or whatever they are in Japan) attacks are annoying.   Though it's funny even the protagonists are even tired of it.  

But what is truely repetitive and defies logic it lasted so long, is all those Power Ranger shows.   It's always the same thing over and over again:   Villian plots, sends monster.   Said monster gets beat up and then gets Super-sized, gets defeated by Super Robot.  Heros go back to their mundane lives.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 21, 2007)

That's the japanese show way. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

Kind of the reason why it's taken so long for many Japanese shows to get respected by Western Critics. Can't blame them really.


----------



## geG (Oct 21, 2007)

The episodic series like Sazae-san, Shin-chan, Detective Conan, and Pokemon are always going to be more popular than the linear stories like Naruto, Bleach, etc. It's much easier to get into and enjoy a series where you don't have to worry about missing an episode as opposed to a series where you'll be lost if you miss a single episode. Series like DBZ and One Piece are exceptions due to how popular their mangas were/are.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2007)

Zomg Catterix changed his sig.

I still can't understand the popularity of Pokemon, even though as Geg said you can tune in anytime and not miss a thing, the show is just not good. Its not even entertaining anymore.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 21, 2007)

Yep! I remembered how to upload onto Photobucket! *shockhorror*  

And I think you actually summed it up with the term; "anymore". Problem is, to a whole new breed of people, it's fresh, new and good because they don't compare it to episodes of old, and when they get bored of it, other kids get into it.

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Yep! I remembered how to upload onto Photobucket! *shockhorror*
> 
> And I think you actually summed it up with the term; "anymore". Problem is, to a whole new breed of people, it's fresh, new and good because they don't compare it to episodes of old, and when they get bored of it, other kids get into it.
> 
> If it ain't broke, don't fix it.



Photobucket is evil.

And Pokemon doesn't have the charm it used to, I stopped watching when I realised when the anime wasn't going anywhere. I still remember when Team Rocket actually had a part to play in the anime, when being a member to Jesse and James was important, now its just lame. My inner child dies everytime I see how badly Nintendo treated Pokemon.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 21, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Pokemon Diamond and Pearl happened.



Yea, but what's so great about it?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Yea, but what's so great about it?



The games pushed the animes popularity back up, I don't know how tho, the new anime sucks.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Oct 22, 2007)

Something tells me you don't even watch D/P. The series deserves high ratings, it's doing a really good job with the main cast and battles.


----------



## DukeofFunk (Oct 22, 2007)

It's not even just Japanese behavior, either. Think of all the animated shows in the US, and how many of them follow a set plot. Then think of all that have plots that go on an episode-by-episode basis. It's pretty much all US cartoons that do this. The only show I can think of that DOESN'T follow this is Avatar, but even then that's pretty Pokemon-like with it's 'adventure/town of the week' sort of pace.

I don't know why so many people are surprised by Pokemon. It's one of the highest selling games ever, and the cartoon does what it does well. I mean, it's obvious that someone who watches Naruto will find Pokemon boring, since one show's aimed at young teenagers and the other little kids.


----------



## Crush! (Oct 22, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> The games pushed the animes popularity back up, I don't know how tho, the new anime sucks.



You obviously A) Don't watch the show and B) Don't know how to read.

The anime is the same as it always was, arguably better since Misty's gone and that blue-haired girl has replaced her. And as ALREADY STATED the show will always be new to someone, and it's easy to get into for children. 

Personally, I have no idea why any parent would let their child watch Naruto or why any child would want to watch it (*Especially* Shippuuden). It's got a fuck-crazy ton of backstory (making it difficult as hell for newbies to get into), is violent as hell, has a pathetic main character and moves slow as molasses. How could any kid pay attention long enough to enjoy this?


----------



## Shodai (Oct 22, 2007)

Isn't Pokemon for like, little kids? 

That's why it's so repetitive, no-one dies, etc.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 22, 2007)

lol Yeah, because Naruto is such a grown up programme...


----------



## Even (Oct 22, 2007)

well, at least it's more mature than Pokemon has ever been


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Oct 22, 2007)

I am still surprized with the rating of Shippuuden . . .


----------



## Crush! (Oct 22, 2007)

Even said:


> well, at least it's more mature than Pokemon has ever been



I didn't see any Pokemon episodes that had the main character pissing on another character.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Oct 22, 2007)

And thankfully, it never will.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 22, 2007)

TH4N4T0S said:


> I am still surprized with the rating of Shippuuden . . .



In what sense? Because it's so high or so "low"?



			
				Even said:
			
		

> well, at least it's more mature than Pokemon has ever been



But does that make it better?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 22, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Isn't Pokemon for like, little kids?
> 
> That's why it's so repetitive, no-one dies, etc.



Indeed. I watched it and Digimon many years back when i was a little kid and it was fun then but..

Now thinking back i realise how terrible it really was.

Like ughhh


----------



## Kyousuke (Oct 22, 2007)

Kweck said:


> Indeed. I watched it and Digimon many years back when i was a little kid and it was fun then but..
> 
> Now thinking back i realise how terrible it really was.
> 
> Like ughhh



I agree. I thought it was pretty good a couple years ago, and now its just not.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 22, 2007)

ninjamaster195 said:


> I agree. I thought it was pretty good a couple years ago, and now its just not.



Indeed..

I am glad i started watching Naruto part 1 and then Bleach when the fillerhell in Naruto started.

After that it was no way back for me when it comes to anime.


----------



## Red (Oct 22, 2007)

Shin chan fuck yeah.


----------



## geG (Oct 22, 2007)

Top 10 this week:

1. Sazae-san - 17.6
2. Chibi Maruko-chan - 12.0
3. Detective Conan - 10.9
4. One Piece - 8.7
5. GeGeGe no Kitaro - 8.4
6. Pokemon DP - 7.5
7. Naruto Shippuuden - 7.1
8. Yes! Precure 5 - 5.6
9. Moyashimon - 5.3
10. Keroro Gunsou - 4.9


----------



## Zeropark (Oct 22, 2007)

Geg said:


> Top 10 this week:
> 
> *
> 7. Naruto Shippuuden - 7.1*
> ...



Well not bad, but even a new Opening didn't managed to blow Shippuuden over 10.0, _SAI_ help please! (Kids will love him, i'am sure) :<


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 22, 2007)

so people are starting to compare Shippuuden to pokemon now really
pokemon is for kids
while Shippuuden can be for any age it has real plot real action
dont tell me i have to say this on a naruto forum


----------



## Zeropark (Oct 22, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> so people are starting to compare Shippuuden to pokemon now really
> pokemon is for kids
> while Shippuuden can be for any age it has real plot real action
> dont tell me i have to say this on a naruto forum



You don't read the Manga or? XD


----------



## geG (Oct 22, 2007)

Zeropark said:


> Well not bad, but even a new Opening didn't managed to blow Shippuuden over 10.0, _SAI_ help please! (Kids will love him, i'am sure) :<



Not even the original Naruto ever got over 10.0.

edit: Wait, okay it did a few times. The highest ever rating for Naruto was 10.4% for episode 90.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Oct 22, 2007)

That is a really good rating for shippuuden, the previous one only got about 4.8 right?


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Oct 22, 2007)

Bleach isn't even on the top list.

Well....idc about ratings anyway as long as the show is getting by.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 22, 2007)

Zeropark said:


> Well not bad, but even a new Opening didn't managed to blow Shippuuden over 10.0, _SAI_ help please! (Kids will love him, i'am sure) :<



That isn't "not bad", that's extremely good, actually, so there! 

To be in the Top 10 is an achievement anyway, I doubt Shippuden will ever really go over 10.0.



> You don't read the Manga or? XD



Hehe, you really do like being an elitist, don't ya?


----------



## Phenom (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow these ratings are from *March* why are people still looking at this thread?


----------



## Catterix (Oct 22, 2007)

Because March was that amazing of a month!!

Or...

Because we keep updating them each week...

You choose...


----------



## geG (Oct 22, 2007)

Phenom said:


> Wow these ratings are from *March* why are people still looking at this thread?



**


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 22, 2007)

Geg said:


> Top 10 this week:
> 
> 1. Sazae-san - 17.6
> 2. Chibi Maruko-chan - 12.0
> ...



I predict Shippuuden beating Pokemon in the future. I read the manga, so I know the story is bound to get better, while Pokemon just does the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 22, 2007)

We are catching up on Pokemon, slowly but surely. 

Shippuden to have a higher rating than Pokemon, that would make me happy. Not for personal reasons against P, but purely because it's always a step ahead of Shippuden.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm pleased with the recent rating.

Next week might send me over the edge becuase it looks like somebody I love will appear.


----------



## Milo- (Oct 22, 2007)

It's getting better, that's good, because we may start seeing an increase on Shippuuden's budget if it keeps getting good ratings (and possibly, better sponsors) and we all know what would that mean.

And yeah, I can see Shippuuden possibly surpassing Pokemon once Sasuke appears in the Anime again.


----------



## Nekki (Oct 23, 2007)

Has Naruto ever surpassed Pokemon in terms of rating lol... not like i care... it doesn't mean one is better than the other (though in my eyes Naruto... or ANYTHING is better than pokemon)


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2007)

Nekki said:


> Has Naruto ever surpassed Pokemon in terms of rating lol... not like i care... it doesn't mean one is better than the other (though in my eyes Naruto... or ANYTHING is better than pokemon)



Im sure the Sasuek v Naruto fight just about beat an ep of Pokemon

And I've seen the first 8 eps of Pokemon Diamond and Pearl, I still didn't like it at all.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Oct 23, 2007)

I expect Naruto Shippuuden to beat Pokemon when Naruto fights with you know who and goes you know what and when he meets sasuke again.


----------



## Even (Oct 23, 2007)

I guess the entire Japanese population will watch when Naruto meets Sasuke again


----------



## dubai909 (Oct 23, 2007)

Geg said:


> Top 10 this week:
> 
> 1. Sazae-san - 17.6
> 2. Chibi Maruko-chan - 12.0
> ...



WOW

One piece was a filler episode


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2007)

One Piece fillers only started three or so weeks ago so the ratings will stay high for now, anyway Shippuden doing better in the ratings=bigger budget=me happy long time.


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah Shippuuden should be getting higher soon


----------



## Nekki (Oct 24, 2007)

I know this is quite random but does anybody know  what anime is Taxman's sig gif from?


----------



## Catterix (Oct 25, 2007)

It's Baccano!, a pretty slick anime thats just finishing I believe.


----------



## Nekki (Oct 25, 2007)

Lol cool the art reminds me of Noein a lot (in fact the guy being cut seems like an older Yuu XD).

Anyways, i'm hoping todays ep ranks around the same as last week if it's nicely done... and hoping that shippuden starts heading into a better future ;x


----------



## geG (Oct 26, 2007)

Ratings this week were back to normal Shippuuden level, 4.9%.


----------



## ZE (Oct 28, 2007)

Geg said:


> Ratings this week were back to normal Shippuuden level, 4.9%.



I wonder why, team8, I wonder why.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Oct 28, 2007)

Not what I expected. =/


----------



## Catterix (Oct 28, 2007)

Animation doesn't mean everything.

That really is a shocking rating compared to the recent weeks.

Here's hoping episode 33 gets higher.


----------



## Hentai (Oct 28, 2007)

Hm...very low.

It should at least be better than Conan and Pokemon...but it isn't.


----------



## Even (Oct 29, 2007)

Pokemon always beats Naruto when it comes to ratings...


----------



## Mr. Pooh (Oct 29, 2007)

It's only that way because of the opium them darn kids smoke Even, remember that.


----------



## geG (Oct 29, 2007)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Hm...very low.
> 
> It should at least be better than Conan and Pokemon...but it isn't.



You really don't know much about this do you?

Also it looks like Naruto isn't in the Top 10 this week. Most likely it's 11th or 12th place.


----------



## Nekki (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey Geg any news on who animates next ep? (33) it looks real nice =o


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2007)

Nekki said:


> Hey Geg any news on who animates next ep? (33) it looks real nice =o



Im not really sure but I think it might be Team 1, the animation looks too good for it to be from any other team. 

And ratings wise not really surprised.


----------



## geG (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah it's Team 1.


----------



## Nekki (Oct 29, 2007)

Those were my thoughts but maybe it might be a ray of hope that other teams improved that much


----------



## bobbyhender (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmm, mabey when Sasuke appears again along with his team, Naruto ratings will be off the roof.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2007)

bobbyhender said:


> Hmm, mabey when Sasuke appears again along with his team, Naruto ratings will be off the roof.



Sasuke is no 1 on the popularity polls so I wouldn't be surprised if ratings went up.


----------



## geG (Oct 30, 2007)

Huh, even One Piece did poorly this week. Only 6.5%, which is pretty low for it. That's one of the few times I've seen it get beaten by Pokemon.

Anyway, yeah the full Top 10 is out this week and Naruto's out in 11th place. Though there was a three way tie in the last three positions of the top 10, so you could technically say Naruto's in 9th.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like the japanese dont give a shit about the good boy.


----------



## YoYo (Oct 30, 2007)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Looks like the japanese dont give a shit about the good boy.



Don't worry about the Japanese they're just racist, see how much shit kishi gets just because he's black?


----------



## Continuity (Oct 30, 2007)

Geg said:


> Huh, even One Piece did poorly this week. Only 6.5%, which is pretty low for it. That's one of the few times I've seen it get beaten by Pokemon.



I'm not that surprised.  We're in a filler arc that looks to last a while.


----------



## Sairou (Oct 30, 2007)

Would somebody be able to give me a link to the ratings site please? I wish to see how D.Gray-Man fairs compaired to the shounen trinity now that it's back on canon.  Thanks in advance!! =]


----------



## niko^ (Nov 12, 2007)

Sairou said:


> Would somebody be able to give me a link to the ratings site please? I wish to see how D.Gray-Man fairs compaired to the shounen trinity now that it's back on canon.  Thanks in advance!! =]



Manga Traders


You have to pay if you want list of those not in top10 (japanese bbs may have ratings posted)


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 12, 2007)

Geg said:


> Huh, even One Piece did poorly this week. Only 6.5%, which is pretty low for it. That's one of the few times I've seen it get beaten by Pokemon.



Thats fillers for you, you get defeated by them pokemons


----------



## geG (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah, that current Top 10 list is from last week where there was no Naruto. 

For this week I haven't really been able to confirm anything but I think the ratings were 4.9%, same as episode 32.


----------



## Loki (Nov 12, 2007)

mhm...I hope they'll try making that better with HQ fights.


----------



## Nekki (Nov 13, 2007)

33 got so low ratings, television is weird D:


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 13, 2007)

Meh, TV may be weird, but I liked 33


----------



## Shodai (Nov 13, 2007)

Why is pokemons beating Naruto? Do Japanese people love pokemans?


----------



## geG (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## niko^ (Nov 13, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Why is pokemons beating Naruto? Do Japanese people love pokemans?



Yeah. Pokemon is more popular than naruto. Series like pokemon with no real plot is easier to watch than plot driven like naruto.
But even fillers have had better ratings than pokemon [according to my list it may have some errors]


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2007)

what is the age of people who give these ratings?
and what are the ratings of other shows which arent anime ? are anime the most popular shows in general?
and how do they get this rating?


----------



## Continuity (Nov 13, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what is the age of people who give these ratings?
> and what are the ratings of other shows which arent anime ? are anime the most popular shows in general?
> and how do they get this rating?



All ages, these are simply measurements of how many people are tuned in to a specific program.

Anime wouldn't be the most popular, that's usually reserved for news and general/talk-based shows.  I'm pretty sure only Sazae-san has the anime ratings to compare to those types of shows.


----------



## Nekki (Nov 13, 2007)

this type of rating (correct me if i'm wrong though!) states the percentage of viewers (ie: 1% is 1000 viewers) for each show, it's not like people "rate" the show, it's just a statistic of how many people where viewing the show. Also i believe it might be the "peak" rating, which means the highest rating of the half hour the show lasts (ie: minute 4 had 2% viewers but after a commercial in minute 12 it raised to 5% so that 5% is taken into account).

That is how it works where i live but i may be even wrong with that


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2007)

Continuity said:


> All ages, these are simply measurements of how many people are tuned into a specific program.
> 
> Anime wouldn't be the most popular, that's usually reserved for news and general/talk-based shows.  I'm pretty sure only Sazae-san has the ratings to compare to those types of shows.



thanks
but i dont mean general/talk-based and news shows
i mean live action series 
it is normal for news to be more popular


----------



## niko^ (Nov 13, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> what is the age of people who give these ratings?
> and what are the ratings of other shows which arent anime ? are anime the most popular shows in general?
> and how do they get this rating?



1) Any age
2) 0-100% 
3) No. Usually Dramas has #1 total (see Manga Traders)
4) Based on viewers (viewers / market size for firm). So it's easier to get higher ratings on smaller stations (theoretically).


----------



## Continuity (Nov 13, 2007)

niko^ said:


> 1) Any age
> 2) 0-100%
> 3) No. Usually Dramas has #1 total (see Manga Traders)
> 4) Based on viewers (viewers / market size for firm). So it's easier to get higher ratings on smaller stations (theoretically).



Unless I'm reading the link wrong, Sazae-san's 18% is very nice for anime, and it compares well with the most popular of other types of shows.


----------



## geG (Nov 13, 2007)

Nekki said:


> this type of rating (correct me if i'm wrong though!) states the percentage of viewers (ie: 1% is 1000 viewers) for each show, it's not like people "rate" the show, it's just a statistic of how many people where viewing the show. Also i believe it might be the "peak" rating, which means the highest rating of the half hour the show lasts (ie: minute 4 had 2% viewers but after a commercial in minute 12 it raised to 5% so that 5% is taken into account).
> 
> That is how it works where i live but i may be even wrong with that



Yeah, I think it's just for the percentage of television-owning households in Japan. Like this week's ratings were 4.9%, meaning almost 5% of all TV-owning homes in Japan watched Naruto when it aired.

Anyway, Top 10 for this week (from 2ch, other link hasn't updated yet):

1. Sazae-san - 18.9
2. Chibi Maruko-chan - 14.1
3. Detective Conan - 10.6
4. GeGeGe no Kitaro - 9.1
5. One Piece - 8.2
6. Pokemon DP - 5.8
7. Yes! Precure 5 - 5.6
8. Keroro Gunsou - 5.1
9. Gundam 00 - 5.0
10. Naruto Shippuuden - 4.9


----------



## Continuity (Nov 13, 2007)

Geg said:


> Anyway, Top 10 for this week:
> 
> 1. Sazae-san - 18.9
> 2. Chibi Maruko-chan - 14.1
> ...



Thanks for the new list!  

The filler arc is really hurting One Piece.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2007)

for example what will a popular anime rank in top 10 in general ?


----------



## Continuity (Nov 13, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> for example what will a popular anime rank in top 10 in general ?



Judging by that week, Sazae-san would be #6 amongst all shows.  That's exceptional.  That of course means it would vary between #4-#8 or so, if trends stay.  No other anime would come close to top 10 though.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2007)

Continuity said:


> Judging by that week, Sazae-san would be #6 amongst all shows.  That's exceptional.  That of course means it would vary between #4-#8 or so, if trends stay.  No other anime would come close to top 10 though.



thanks  and thanks niko^ 


it was posted  on animenewsnetwork that naruto is tv tokyo highest profits overseas for the year
mmmm may be that will help to raise the budget


----------



## niko^ (Nov 13, 2007)

Geg said:


> Yeah, I think it's just for the percentage of television-owning households in Japan. Like this week's ratings were 4.9%, meaning almost 5% of all TV-owning homes in Japan watched Naruto when it aired.
> 
> Anyway, Top 10 for this week (from 2ch, other link hasn't updated yet):
> 
> ...



It's market of channel rating of 4.9 means about 1.6 million viewers (of about 34 million). Pretty good.


----------



## Keisei (Nov 13, 2007)

What's the popularity of Naruto and Bleach and One Piece in Japan? Are they on the level of EVERYONE knows what all of them are, and follows them regulary?

Which is more popular?

What the hell is Detective Conan and Chibi Maruko-chan?

Why is pokemon so high


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2007)

One piece is still doing really good for fillers.


----------



## RearAdmiral_Innuendo (Nov 13, 2007)

Damn, Pokemon just won't die, will it?


----------



## Even (Nov 13, 2007)

One Piece is the most popular of the Shonen Trinity. Then comes Naruto, then Bleach...


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Nov 13, 2007)

Even said:


> One Piece is the most popular of the Shonen Trinity. Then comes Naruto, then Bleach...



But I remember you once said that you met a Japanese girl and she didn't even know what Bleach was until you described the main character. So that must mean Bleach isn't as popular as Naruto and One Piece in Japan?


----------



## Nekki (Nov 13, 2007)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> But I remember you once said that you met a Japanese girl and she didn't even know what Bleach was until you described the main character. So that must mean Bleach isn't as popular as Naruto and One Piece in Japan?



Exactly

Although, i know it's just my opinion but i just can't see what's so good with one piece D:
Anyways, i really wish pokemon dropped from the top 10 XD but even if that happened another show for little kids would be created and replac it


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2007)

Out of the trinity Bleach is the least popular, thats what Even meant...


----------



## Even (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Gogo:sweat 
Sorry if I didn't say it clearly... In the Shonen Trinity, One Piece is most popular, Naruto is in second place, and Bleach is the least popular...


----------



## Catterix (Nov 14, 2007)

Bleach isn't really part of the "Shounen Trinity".

There are two lists that I always see referenced in Japan.

"Dragonball
One Piece
Slam Dunk."

"One Piece
Dragonball
Naruto"

We just see Bleach as part of the shonen trinity because of it's similarity to Naruto. In Japan, it's just another anime.


----------



## Nekki (Nov 14, 2007)

Woot i forgot about slam dunk, what a great manga D: i wish they'd animate the rest though


----------



## Catterix (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah, in truth, other than the beginning, Bleach is piss compared to some of the greats. It'sIt compares to Naruto which I will always insist is better. Even Kishimoto managed to stay original and interesting to some degree after 290 chapters.

Oda and Toriyama astound me though.


----------



## Continuity (Nov 14, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Oda and Toriyama astound me though.



I agree wholeheartedly.

I thought you didn't read One Piece though?  

By the way, if we were purely discussing "currently airing Shounen", Bleach would likely be in that so called "Trinity", wouldn't it?  Dragonball will likely always be #1, but it's over.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 14, 2007)

I suppose. But that's a big stretching Trinity.

It'd be like

God
Jesus
And a helpful old lady


----------



## Keisei (Nov 14, 2007)

Slam Dunk? What's taht about?


----------



## Continuity (Nov 14, 2007)

Keisei said:


> Slam Dunk? What's taht about?



Basketball  Golfing, obviously.


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 15, 2007)

> 1. Sazae-san - 18.9
> 2. Chibi Maruko-chan - 14.1
> 3. Detective Conan - 10.6
> 4. GeGeGe no Kitaro - 9.1
> ...



Even a magical girl series can beat Naruto Shippuuden...Do something, Pierrot Studio !


----------



## niko^ (Nov 16, 2007)

*6.2% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターダイヤモンド･パール
*4.8% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## Keisei (Nov 16, 2007)

Naruto will go up towards the end of this arc I think. Especially since... damn, can't post spoilers... but im sure the manga readers know what i mean


----------



## Even (Nov 16, 2007)

well, Sasuke IS the most popular Naruto character in Japan... I guess his return will give the series an insane boost up the ratings....


----------



## Catterix (Nov 17, 2007)

But still, 4.8% is pretty damn low for Shippuuden. It's nice, but it's confusing still. Is this arc particularly disliked in Japan? Or are all beginnings of arcs around this level? Didn't think there'd be this much difference.


----------



## Ukkitake Kakashi (Nov 17, 2007)

Wait till Sasuke comes back into the anime and you'll see the ratings go up.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, yeah, but that doesn't mean much. That just means Sasuke is popular, not whether Naruto Shippuuden is.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Nov 19, 2007)

Wait until the AL finally...

But that is not until 2 more years i bet, lol!


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 19, 2007)

4.8%?   Is Sai and Yamato _that_ unpopular?


----------



## Shodai (Nov 19, 2007)

Maybe people stopped watching due to shiteness of Rescue Gaara arc?


I mean, Gaara coming back to life was a total farce really, and Naruto missed out on potential character growth. And the anime made the arc even more shit than the manga.


----------



## neshru (Nov 19, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> Gaara coming back to life was a total farce really, and Naruto missed out on potential character growth.


Now tell me, how can naruto grow through gaara's death?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 19, 2007)

i dont care about ratings, if like naruto or anything for that matter dont let anyone sway your opinion


----------



## niko^ (Nov 26, 2007)

*6.9% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターダイヤモンド･パール
*5.9% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Nov 26, 2007)

Good, it had a good jump fom last week.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 26, 2007)

Pretty good. Not bad for the average talking episode.


----------



## Continuity (Nov 26, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Pretty good. Not bad for the average talking episode.


 
As we all know, the ratings from a certain week are likely in response to previous weeks, as it takes time for excitement to build.  The highest/lowest rated episode is likely to come some time after the episode that triggered the response.  I think the rating increase is finally resulting from the new arc.


*Spoiler*: _Typical response_ 




Good episode - 5.0 rating
A "Hey, did you know, Naruto has been pretty exciting lately."
B "Really? I'll go watch next week."

Mediocre episode - 5.5 rating
B "Hmm, this wasn't as great as I was lead to believe."
A "Sorry."

Fantastic episode - 5.1 rating
Crap episode - 8.0 rating

Everyone:  WTF?  How did that crap episode get an 8?


----------



## Buster (Nov 26, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i dont care about ratings, if like naruto or anything for that matter dont let anyone sway your opinion


Same for me.

Why should I stop watching Naruto cause it has bad ratings? Sure Naruto is not the best anime but still it's fun to watch imo.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 26, 2007)

Zachy said:


> Same for me.
> 
> Why should I stop watching Naruto cause it has bad ratings? Sure Naruto is not the best anime but still it's fun to watch imo.





Er... What? :S

Is there some mass confusion amongst noobs here as to what these ratings are? These are purely *TV RATINGS* as in, a feedback on how many people watched an episode. This isn't someone rating how good an episode was or anything.

No one, anywhere.... ever! Said that you should stop watching Naruto because it has, as you put it, "bad ratings".  

How on earth did people get that idea? That this thread is meant to sway whether or not people should watch the show (illegally) on the internet.

Wow.

Just, just wow.

Seriously, wow.

And *Continuity*, YAY!  Nice to have someone else saying that for a change! Well put, too!


----------



## Denji (Nov 26, 2007)

Fans might have been turned off by the pacing and animation in the last arc. This arc has gotten off to a much better start, so hopefully more people will be tuning in.


----------



## niko^ (Nov 26, 2007)

Two nice images (without shippuuden)

VERY BIG! (as in dimensions)

SilentTweak Video Page Under Chapter 5 "I'm Aerith"
SilentTweak Video Page Under Chapter 5 "I'm Aerith"


----------



## Catterix (Nov 26, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks.

For those noobs, these are lists of the television ratings for the original series.

And wow. Episode 133 got 7.7, now whilst this is still high, I think it might help us get into perspective on what we're talking about here.


----------



## ZE (Nov 26, 2007)

I noticed something while looking at those ratings. The episodes with Hinata in have always great rantings, probably because the NaruHina pairing is well liked in japan. Funny because people here think japan prefers other pairings, namely KakashiXiruka.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, they may do, but how many KakashiXIruka episodes have there been?  

But yeah, the entire Bikouchuu arc did extremely well in the ratings.


----------



## Continuity (Nov 26, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Well, they may do, but how many *KakashiXIruka* episodes have there been?
> 
> But yeah, the entire Bikouchuu arc did extremely well in the ratings.


 
Favorite pairing of Catterix I hear.  

That arc was fairly well-written and entertaining if I remember correctly.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 26, 2007)

too much depth in mere ratings

just enjoy the shit


----------



## ZE (Nov 26, 2007)

Well the other arc with Hinata in it, I think people here called it the cowboy arc, also had good ratings, and that was from what I remember one of the worst arcs the fillers had, I think I stopped watching Naruto for some weeks at that point.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 26, 2007)

What can I say?

The Japanese like their cowboys.


----------



## Heart Gaze (Nov 26, 2007)

niko^ said:


> Two nice images (without shippuuden)
> 
> VERY BIG! (as in dimensions)
> 
> ...



Woo thanks.

Do you have a Japanese Shippuuden rating too? (a *chart* like those)

-

Japan supports Naruhina  that's actually funny considering her screen time is limited

They are smart!


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 26, 2007)

niko^ said:


> Two nice images (without shippuuden)
> 
> VERY BIG! (as in dimensions)
> 
> ...



I hate to break it to you, but these *are not* the real Naruto ratings.  Their broadcast dates and times *are not* the same as the original.

Heck, even the broadcast times are suspicious.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 26, 2007)

Well the timing could be because the info was recorded from a different timezone... or something. I noticed that too and just came up with some flimsy excuse 

I wouldn't necessarily doubt them though, Niko has been very reliable. But yes, the dates are pretty confuzzled.


----------



## Heart Gaze (Nov 26, 2007)

Broadcast times change and it depends on your time zone

niko^ has been reliable throughout the thread (looked through all the pages)

I trust him


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 26, 2007)

I agree, it's best to leave this for Niko to explain.  But still, things don't seem right.

Never know, the site could be the one thats wrong.


----------



## niko^ (Nov 27, 2007)

Broacast times are in time of Finland. So it's either 6 or 7 behind Japan's time.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 27, 2007)

May I ask why the difference in airing dates?


----------



## niko^ (Nov 27, 2007)

Where? All dates are from cal.syoboi.jp which I belive is correct.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 27, 2007)

Those Dates do not match those dates that are listed on ANN:



Which makes me suspicious the ratings are not from the original airings.


----------



## ~rocka (Nov 27, 2007)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> too much depth in mere ratings
> 
> just enjoy the shit



idd


----------



## Sakura.Fan (Nov 27, 2007)

wow some filler eps got higher ratings then good eps like 133. what were viewers thinking.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2007)

Um no they didn't. Fillers never got higher than 5% let alone beat Naruto v Sasuke.


----------



## niko^ (Nov 27, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> Those Dates do not match those dates that are listed on ANN:
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes me suspicious the ratings are not from the original airings.



I don't see any difference.
Note that dates are in different format.

Updated with color-coded version with TV-airings of movies and similar removed.

Top list for 2005-2007 so you can compare. (note that some eps have been outside top10)


----------



## niko^ (Nov 27, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> Yes I know about date and time formats overseas.
> 
> ANN Month-Day-Year format, while your source uses the Day-Month-Year format.  But still it does NOT match up with the original air dates of those Naruto Episodes.
> 
> ...



WTF?
9.11.2006 == November 9th 2006
17.08.2005 == August 17th


----------



## Catterix (Nov 27, 2007)

> Episode 148: (Sailor Hinata) Aired on August 17th, 2005; Your source says October 12th.



What the...?!

Firstly, "Sailor Hinata" was episode 151 and it was definitely in October because I was on October Half Term holiday whilst watching it!!

Stop playing devil's advocate!


----------



## natwel (Nov 27, 2007)

what the hell are you talking about, there are fillers_ in _shippuden, not the mention that the artwork is drawn totally different from each episode. 

episode 25, sasori looks fit
epsidoe 26, sasori looks a bit ragged
episode 27, sasori looks worse
episode 28, sasori looks like a zombie, his hair turned from lavish ruby red to shocking firetruck red, he looks half dead, it's arguable because he actually IS a puppet, but so he was also in episode 25.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 27, 2007)

What the hell are _you_ talking about? How is that relevant at all?

God this thread has just gone to pot.

Let's just forget about the ratings for Part 1, shall we?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2007)

natwel said:


> what the hell are you talking about, there are fillers_ in _shippuden, not the mention that the artwork is drawn totally different from each episode.
> 
> episode 25, sasori looks fit
> epsidoe 26, sasori looks a bit ragged
> ...



Whats this relevant to? And who said there wasn't filler in Shippuden? And by the way this is purely a ratings thread, not art or animation

P.S Sorry to burst your bubble but Sasori never looked fit, unless you like 9 year olds.


----------



## geG (Nov 27, 2007)

Sasori wasn't even in episode 28, what the hell.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2007)

Geg said:


> Sasori wasn't even in episode 28, what the hell.



Another one thats been Gegowned


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 28, 2007)

Catterix said:


> What the...?!
> 
> Firstly, "Sailor Hinata" was episode 151 and it was definitely in October because I was on October Half Term holiday whilst watching it!!
> 
> Stop playing devil's advocate!



Eh, Catterix. "Sailor Hinata" did air in Episode 148.  Episode 151 was the end of the Bikochu Arc.


----------



## clemy (Nov 28, 2007)

that's interesting info - the comparison between naruto and other animes
but asi don't warch any anime from that list  i don't really care


----------



## geG (Nov 28, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> Eh, Catterix. "Sailor Hinata" did air in Episode 148.  Episode 151 was the end of the Bikochu Arc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure they are accurate.

I found a different source from his back when I was searching for the ratings thread on 2ch and they're the same.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll take your word for it Geg.

Too bad ANN doesn't record ratings as well.


----------



## niko^ (Nov 28, 2007)

The Shrine of Mistress Sook - Crack Comic Goddess

Shippuuden ratings.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 28, 2007)

^lol wow @ numbers


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, Shippuuden's ratings arn't too spectacular.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 28, 2007)

I can't believe fillers, within weeks before Shippuden, got ratings at least 3 points higher than the average ratings for Shippuuden. It doesn't actually make sense.


----------



## Seany (Nov 28, 2007)

Heh, so only episode 1 & 2 has been up to the part one rating. Ah well.. it should change when Mr Uchiha is back


----------



## Catterix (Nov 28, 2007)

No... What on earth are you talking about? Loads of SD episodes have been the same as Part 1 Naruto. Generally it was lower, but there were several ratings that matched Part 1.


----------



## Seany (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm sure the Chuunin and Sasuke arc had higher ratings


----------



## Catterix (Nov 28, 2007)

They did.

*sigh* never mind 

I'm just saying that eps 1&2 weren't the ONLY ones to be on par with part one.

Never mind...


----------



## Seany (Nov 28, 2007)

I know, i know


----------



## scottlw (Nov 28, 2007)

thats so confusing.... We all know


----------



## niko^ (Nov 30, 2007)

NARUTO 6.1％


----------



## Continuity (Nov 30, 2007)

niko^ said:


> NARUTO 6.1％



Steadily rising again.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 30, 2007)

Not bad, not bad.

Heck, pretty damn good for a talking episode


----------



## niko^ (Nov 30, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Not bad, not bad.
> 
> Heck, pretty damn good for a talking episode



Well they don't know that before episode


----------



## niko^ (Dec 7, 2007)

*6.0% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターダイヤモンド･パール
*5.2% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 
*6.1% 19:00-20:54 NTV スポーツLEGEND FIFAクラブワールドカップ前夜祭


----------



## Saga-Sama (Dec 7, 2007)

This ranking shows that popularity > quality.


----------



## niko^ (Dec 7, 2007)

You might wanna know that ranking *IS* based on popularity, because nobody watches TV shows just because it's well animated etc.


----------



## Nekki (Dec 7, 2007)

people keep thinking this ratings are something else than what they really are o.o


----------



## geG (Dec 7, 2007)

Well, the rating is fairly low for Naruto, so it fits the episode well anyway


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2007)

niko^ said:


> You might wanna know that ranking *IS* based on popularity, because nobody watches TV shows just because it's well animated etc.



Your not having a go at Pokemon are you?

Ratings in Japan are based around tradition, most shows that are high tend to be shows the whole family watches, like American Idol for example, the show sucks but its a family tradition. 

Anyway Naruto's ratings are good especially for the show that it is.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Dec 10, 2007)

As Sasuke gets nearer, ratings would go higher. That's my theory anyway.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Dec 11, 2007)

The 1 hour special will get great ratings.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2007)

Ya, even though it shouldn't. I heard the top three in japan recently were bleach, op and D grey man.


----------



## geG (Dec 14, 2007)

lol that's completely wrong except for OP

Anyway, Naruto ranked at 9 in the top 10 last week.

Also ratings for episode 39 were 5.7%.


----------



## ZE (Dec 14, 2007)

Geg said:


> Also ratings for episode 39 were 5.7%.



Still too far from the average rating most part one episodes had. Even the fillers had better ratings than what shippuden has been getting, it gets worse when I think the best part of this arc is almost ending, after the fight this arc gets shitty.


----------



## niko^ (Dec 21, 2007)

*7.3% 20:00-20:45 NHK 木曜時代劇･新選組!!土方歳三最期の一日(後編)
    *7.2% 19:59-20:54 TX__ 戦いの刻、来たる!運命のNARUTO疾風伝スペシャル

Best since EP 4 (it got 7.2 too)


----------



## Catterix (Dec 21, 2007)

Not bad.

Here's hoping episode 42 gets alot.


----------



## scottlw (Dec 21, 2007)

i hope episode 42 deserves alot lol


----------



## Catterix (Dec 21, 2007)

lol Good point. Ah wells, here's hoping.


----------



## calimike (Dec 21, 2007)

Geg said:


> lol that's completely wrong except for OP
> 
> Anyway, Naruto ranked at 9 in the top 10 last week.
> 
> Also ratings for episode 39 were 5.7%.



According to my friend Mori Ono, ep 39 (5.7%)beat Mobile Suit Gundam ep 11 (4.8%) in TV Rating.


----------



## Crush! (Dec 21, 2007)

calimike said:


> According to my friend Mori Ono, ep 39 (5.7%)beat Mobile Suit Gundam ep 11 (4.8%) in TV Rating.



Since when was Gundam a Top Ten show anyway? Oh yeah, since NEVER. Why should anyone care?


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 22, 2007)

Crush! said:


> Since when was Gundam a Top Ten show anyway? Oh yeah, since NEVER. Why should anyone care?



Really? I always thought that Gundam was one of the most popular shows in Japan. Is the current incarnation not as popular?


----------



## Nekki (Dec 22, 2007)

I think the very first Gundam series (i don't know the names D: ) were the ones that appealed the public the most... and it seems it's just not so popular anymore. Or i can be absolutely wrong and although not so many viewers, the fanbase is still quite strong =o

I wouldn't know, i'm a Macross lover


----------



## geG (Dec 27, 2007)

Top 10 from last week:

1. Sazae-san - 14.7
2. Chibi Maruko-chan - 13.7
3. Detective Conan - 9.5
4. GeGeGe no Kitaro - 9.1
5. One Piece - 8.9
6. Pokemon DP - 8.1
7. Naruto Shippuuden - 7.2
8. Yes! Pretty Cure 5 - 6.2
9. Gundum 00 - 5.7
10. noitaminA - 5.2


----------



## ChronoDragoon (Dec 27, 2007)

Sweet.

I wonder if the break will build anticipation for 42, or kinda make people forget it. Sometimes that's happened to me. ; ;


----------



## Even (Dec 27, 2007)

The special did pretty damn good 7.2... That's not bad at all


----------



## neshru (Dec 27, 2007)

Even said:


> The special did pretty damn good 7.2... That's not bad at all


giving away prizes during the show helps I guess


----------



## adam5aby (Dec 27, 2007)

Geg said:


> Top 10 from last week:
> 
> 1. Sazae-san - 14.7
> 2. Chibi Maruko-chan - 13.7
> ...




an interesting observation i never made up until now?

is this the top 10 animes in japan? the top 10 shows overall? the top 10 shows on tv tokyo?

ORRRRR...the top 10 anime shows on tv tokyo?




Even said:


> The special did pretty damn good 7.2... That's not bad at all





yeah i think that's one of the highest in shippudden history, pretty close to the first episode's score


----------



## Continuity (Dec 27, 2007)

adam5aby said:


> an interesting observation i never made up until now?
> 
> is this the top 10 animes in japan? the top 10 shows overall? the top 10 shows on tv tokyo?
> 
> ORRRRR...the top 10 anime shows on tv tokyo?



Top 10 anime in Japan by ratings.


----------



## kerlon44 (Dec 27, 2007)

good to see naruto with good ratings. Hopefully 42 will raise the ratings even more and regain the popularity it used to have!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2007)

Well big fights will always get high ratings, lets hope the ratings stay high and the budget bigger.


----------



## geG (Dec 28, 2007)

It's the top 10 most watched anime in Japan this week. Basically, 7.2% of all TV-owning homes in Japan watched Naruto when it came on, 8.9% watched One Piece, etc.


----------



## Teach (Dec 28, 2007)

Lol, One Piece fillers are getting better ratings than Orochimaru and kn4... Oh well.


----------



## alkeality (Dec 28, 2007)

Naruto S needs to move faster... thats why the rating are dropping I haven't watching the anime yet excluding a few episodes..


----------



## ownageprince (Dec 28, 2007)

KN4 looks devilish; can't wait to see him in action.


----------



## Even (Dec 28, 2007)

One Piece always gets better ratings than Naruto....


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2007)

Laffite said:


> Lol, One Piece fillers are getting better ratings than Orochimaru and kn4... Oh well.



OP filler get pretty much the same ratings as canon do


----------



## Solinn (Dec 28, 2007)

these people are crazy! Shippuden is hands down the greatest show out of all of those, I don't understand the buzz around one piece either, I can't stand that show


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2007)

Solinn said:


> these people are crazy! Shippuden is hands down the greatest show out of all of those, I don't understand the buzz around one piece either, I can't stand that show



Ratings aren't based around quality, even though Shippuden doesn't exactly excel in that category


----------



## FrostXian (Dec 28, 2007)

Laffite said:


> Lol, One Piece fillers are getting better ratings than Orochimaru and kn4... Oh well.



Do not expect it to be different, Kishimoto himself, in the convention said that he wished Naruto sold as much as One Piece.
He also said after this is done, he'll make another manga. So good for you Narufans, you won't run out of material for a long time.


----------



## niko^ (Jan 11, 2008)

「ポケットモンスターDP」7.7％
「NARUTO」6.6％


----------



## geG (Jan 11, 2008)

Eh, not bad.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

Laffite said:


> Lol, One Piece fillers are getting better ratings than Orochimaru and kn4... Oh well.



That's because One Piece fillers are actually good.



Solinn said:


> these people are crazy! Shippuden is hands down the greatest show out of all of those, I don't understand the buzz around one piece either, I can't stand that show



You so wrong


----------



## koolo (Jan 18, 2008)

*6.7% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## Catterix (Jan 18, 2008)

Cool. Good, steady ratings.

I think that's about where Shippuuden deserves to be really. Its kind of a "middle of the road, verging on better than", sort of anime. Shhhweeet.


----------



## meatballs2007 (Jan 19, 2008)

Shippuuden is one of the worst anime out there, it doesn't deserve good ratings.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 19, 2008)

Well it does, so nyuuu!


----------



## geG (Jan 26, 2008)

Okay looking on 2ch I've seen two different ratings for episode 44.

One was 8.3%. The other, which was posted a few hours later, was 6.5%. Both had different ratings for Pokemon too. My guess is that the first number was just a joke/troll or something.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 26, 2008)

Masaki said:


> That's because One Piece fillers are actually good.


  
They only made me drop the OP anime, so yeah, they're fuckin great!


----------



## Malediction (Jan 31, 2008)

What these numbers don't show is how much Naruto (especially part 1) is growing in popularity all over the world.

I live in a third world country at the moment, and I can't tell you how many people have picked up the Naruto series over the past couple of years. It's definitely the most popular anime series here, and I personally think it's one of the most popular anime shows on the planet, and its popularity continues to grow. 

There's something about the story line and main character that appeals to first-time anime watchers. Over here, the first anime series anyone watches is almost always Naruto. 

So who cares what the Japanese think, they've got all sorts of age groups watching silly shows like pokemon and detective conan. As long as Shippuuden is in the top 10, even with the relatively bad quality of the episodes, it's doing well. But when it comes to worldwide popularity, the Naruto series is probably among the most popular.


----------



## Catterix (Feb 1, 2008)

Um... Oki doki...

This thread is just to show, out of curiosity, how well Shippuuden is doing in Japan, it's mother country... That's all...


----------



## geG (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah, this thread's only about current TV ratings in its native country.

Anyway, the 6.5% for 44 was the real one. It placed in #11 this week.


----------



## Continuity (Feb 1, 2008)

How's One Piece doing now?  Fillers have been over for a few weeks.


----------



## geG (Feb 1, 2008)

It actually went down for the first episode of Thriller Bark, only 6.5%. The last three episodes were back up in the 7-8 range.


----------



## koolo (Feb 1, 2008)

well for one piece

rank----------ep#----date---------time-------rating(%)

7  ワンピース #340   '08/01/27(日) 9:30-30   7.8 

7  ワンピース #339   '08/01/20(日) 9:30-30   8.8 

6  ワンピース #338   '08/01/13(日) 9:30-30   7.9 

5  ワンピース #337   '08/01/06(日) 9:30-30   6.5 

5  ワンピース #336   '07/12/23(日) 9:30-30   8.9 

4  ワンピース #335   '07/12/16(日) 9:30-30   9.8


----------



## Continuity (Feb 1, 2008)

Geg said:


> It actually went down for the first episode of Thriller Bark, only 6.5%. The last three episodes were back up in the 7-8 range.



Still low overall compared to how One Piece usually did.


----------



## koolo (Feb 1, 2008)

^^ you can blame the "new time slot" for that

well its not "new" anymore...but you can see the drop of ratings after it became a morning show a year ago


----------



## vane (Feb 1, 2008)

ive never heard of sanze does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## geG (Feb 1, 2008)

You mean Sazae-san? It's basically one of those kinds of shows that's been around for decades because it's something the whole family can watch together. It's just not popular on the internet since it's a family show rather than an action or comedy or drama or whatever.


----------



## koolo (Feb 4, 2008)

*6.2% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## geG (Feb 4, 2008)

I like how the ratings have kind of evened out in the 6% range recently. In the first arc it went anywhere in the 4-7 range.


----------



## Mithos (Feb 5, 2008)

shippuuden's not the best,but i think it's definitley better than a 6.0


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2008)

Animefan19 said:


> shippuuden's not the best,but i think it's definitley better than a 6.0



Okay lets get this straight people, Death Note didn't do 6% at times so lets not talk about what it deserves.


----------



## geG (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't think Death Note was ever even in the top 10. It was on after midnight, so that probably lowered ratings a bit. That 3 hour special it had in primetime was #2 on the top 10 though.


----------



## SawarabiNoMai (Feb 5, 2008)

Shin-Chan is animated better and is way more fluid than Shippuden. Plus the fights are done horribly wrong. All of the classic fights in the 1st series like ep 71 3rd Hokage v. Orochimaru and Kyuubi Naruto v. Sasuke totally made up for the lack of animation in between fights.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2008)

Shin-chan is apparently a family tradition so noones gonna beat it, its like American Idol.



> I don't think Death Note was ever even in the top 10


Thats what I meant, its such an amazing show yet never was in the top ten so why does everyone think Shippuden deserves more?


----------



## DirkXXVI (Feb 5, 2008)

SawarabiNoMai said:


> Shin-Chan is animated better and is way more fluid than Shippuden. Plus the fights are done horribly wrong. All of the classic fights in the 1st series like ep 71 3rd Hokage v. Orochimaru and Kyuubi Naruto v. Sasuke totally made up for the lack of animation in between fights.



How hard would it be to get the animation on par with the Bleach and Naruto movies?


----------



## natwel (Feb 5, 2008)

It has been out for some time now. I think the ratings are dropped because it's running too damn slow, I mean, 10 whole episodes of fighting Sasori, I and 2 whole episodes with hugs and kisses goodbye to Gaara, the rescue Sasuke arc part 2 started at 33, it's now 45 and were nowhere _near_ him.


----------



## DirkXXVI (Feb 5, 2008)

natwel said:


> It has been out for some time now. I think the ratings are dropped because it's running too damn slow, I mean, 10 whole episodes of fighting Sasori, I and 2 whole episodes with hugs and kisses goodbye to Gaara, the rescue Sasuke arc part 2 started at 33, it's now 45 and were nowhere _near_ him.



Well based on that logic I'd have to point out that the Sasori fight didn't begin until episode 19. And I'd even go so far to argue that fight with Orochiamru is very comprable to the Itachi/Kisame vs Team Kakashi/Guy fights in that the villans had no intention of finishing off Naruto and co while the series creators seemed be using the oppurtunity to show off the characters abilities, which in Naruto's case turned out to be the Four-Tailed Kyubi and the Odoma Rasengan.  

Of course the counter point to my argument is that the series started off with both Garra's fight and Naruto and Sakura's test against Kakashi sensi where as the recent arc's only comprable event was the practice where Sai tied up Naruto.


----------



## RugaRell (Feb 6, 2008)

lol never heard of the first 3 before, surprised at narutos ratings tho..


----------



## TadloS (Feb 6, 2008)

Japan is Japan, Europe is Europe, America is America...... I mean that other countries have their style. To me on this list(this isn't my style animes) is all shit anime include Naruto Shippuuden and Bleach


----------



## Continuity (Feb 6, 2008)

natwel said:


> It has been out for some time now. I think the ratings are dropped because it's running too damn slow, I mean, 10 whole episodes of fighting Sasori, I and 2 whole episodes with hugs and kisses goodbye to Gaara, the rescue Sasuke arc part 2 started at 33, it's now 45 and were nowhere _near_ him.



I also believe this is the biggest factor.

In Japan, manga is the bigger industry.  If a manga series succeeds, there's a great chance an anime adaptation will be made, but the anime series usually has lesser viewers than the manga does.  It's true with Naruto.

Once we understand that most of the anime viewers in Japan would be reading the manga, it's easy to see why ratings may suffer.  If the anime series does a poor job of being an interesting adaptation, for whatever reason, then there would be muted interest.  There's no point at all in watching an anime series that doesn't live up to the expectation when you have the manga.  I'm not saying the Naruto anime series is _that_ bad, but it's certainly shooting itself in the foot with horrible pacing and widely varying art/animation.  If it continues being slow and widely varying in quality through all the best moments of the manga, there's no way Naruto as an anime series can survive.

I definately believe if Shippuden were handled better, ratings would be higher.  Studio Pierrot is dropping the ball.


----------



## koolo (Feb 8, 2008)

episode 46

5.8% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## koolo (Feb 8, 2008)

yo Geg

Chapter 288 from Franky House DDL.


----------



## Ooter (Feb 8, 2008)

Its slow and the animation aint the best, im dumping shippuuden as my main priority well bleach is, im going manga for naruto.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 9, 2008)

Is there a list where it shows all primetime shows/anime and it's ratings/ranks?


----------



## Vangelis (Feb 11, 2008)

Yea im kind of disappointed in Shippuden but im still going to watch it.


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not going to pretend to be any sort of expert on Japanese art and entertainment culture, but I do find it hard to imagine people getting excessively fired-up about conversations that comprised all of a few pages in the manga dragging out into 20+ minutes of dialog, or even worse, monologue, in the anime form.

But then again, I will also be the first among the manga-readers to admit that there have been sections of the manga in the past year or so that also ran slow as molasses in January.


----------



## Catterix (Feb 13, 2008)

lol Interesting enough, Neko, a lot of people have already been arguing that, stating that it's _even_ worse that Shippuuden is being slow because they should be doing their best efforts not to speed up or avoid all the boring bits from the manga so as not to lose viewers. Like what Death Note did, where it sped through a really dull arc in the manga.

As for me, I enjoyed the last episode, it was... an episode. 'nuff said.


----------



## koolo (Feb 15, 2008)

episode 47

6.8% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## Even (Feb 15, 2008)

nice ratings not bad at all


----------



## MaPHacK (Feb 15, 2008)

Even said:


> nice ratings not bad at all



Agreed   .


----------



## Catterix (Feb 15, 2008)

Cool. Pretty steady ratings.


----------



## Felix (Feb 15, 2008)

Almost 7%?
That's great, its a new high since Part 2 right?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2008)

Ratings are steady and as of now the Anime has improved much aswell, hopefully this continues.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Feb 18, 2008)

Arkanius said:


> Almost 7%?
> That's great, its a new high since Part 2 right?



No, episode 1 got an 8.0, and the first 5 episode averaged a 7.0 if i remember correct, and Oro vs Naruto got a 7.5.

Anyway, i consider epi 47s numbers a bit dissapointing since Sasuke appeared in it, so he didnt help with the ratings much at all.


----------



## geG (Feb 18, 2008)

It's still a full percent improvement over 46 (5.8% -> 6.8%)

Been a while since I've done this, but top 10 from last week:

1. Sazae-san - 20.0%
2. Chibi Maruko-chan - 15.4%
3. Yattaaman - 10.2%
4. Crayon Shin-chan - 9.6%
5. Doraemon - 9.2%
6. Detective Conan - 9.2%
7. Pokemon DP - 7.9%
8. One Piece - 7.2%
9. GeGeGe no Kitaro - 7.2%
10. Naruto Shippuuden - 6.8%


----------



## Farih (Feb 18, 2008)

wtf...pokemon???


----------



## adam5aby (Feb 18, 2008)

Geg said:


> It's still a full percent improvement over 46 (5.8% -> 6.8%)
> 
> Been a while since I've done this, but top 10 from last week:
> 
> ...





hey is that crayon shin-can the same show they have on cartoon network?

cause that show is CARRRRAAAP


----------



## Catterix (Feb 18, 2008)

I know... Pokemon's ratings seem to be a little lower than usual.


----------



## geG (Feb 18, 2008)

farihstar said:


> wtf...pokemon???



You're new to this thread aren't you


----------



## iander (Feb 18, 2008)

Pssh I think Shin-Chan is funny.


----------



## Even (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm pretty amazed to find One Piece that far low on the list :amazed


----------



## Continuity (Feb 19, 2008)

Even said:


> I'm pretty amazed to find One Piece that far low on the list :amazed



They're saying it's mostly due to the timeslot.


----------



## Even (Feb 19, 2008)

they changed timeslots??? (Haven't seen OP for ages)


----------



## Continuity (Feb 19, 2008)

Even said:


> they changed timeslots??? (Haven't seen OP for ages)



No not recently, I'm talking about the big move to airing in the morning.  They'll probably never get the same ratings.


----------



## HirokuAkasuna (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't follow shippuuden again since Sasori's death.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2008)

One Pieces has had the sunday morning slot for a long time yet but they've always averaged about 8, even in fillers so the ratings are surprising. Tho OP is in Thriller bark at the moment and it wasn't such a great arc.


----------



## koolo (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ and since then it took a strong hit in the ratings


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 20, 2008)

HirokuAkasuna said:


> I don't follow shippuuden again since Sasori's death.



So am I to assume that you're not reading the manga either?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 26, 2008)

Whoa suprising...


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 26, 2008)

8/lO                           .


----------



## koolo (Feb 29, 2008)

naruto episode 48

5.8% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## Catterix (Feb 29, 2008)

About right for such an episode.


----------



## KonohaWind (Mar 1, 2008)

Artanis said:


> Probably because Naruto airs every 2 fucking weeks instead of every week, or rather the slow pace..



Lol, that was funny, I dont know but this comment made me laugh till I cried and fell on the floor from weakness.


----------



## geG (Mar 7, 2008)

Hmm, went back down for 49.

5.6% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## Catterix (Mar 7, 2008)

Ouch.

Lots of Japanese people missed out on the bees


----------



## koolo (Mar 14, 2008)

episode 50
*6.2% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## Felix (Mar 14, 2008)

What the hell, it went up alot


----------



## Nekki (Mar 14, 2008)

lol the magic of tv ratings is mysterious.


----------



## Felix (Mar 14, 2008)

I wonder the ratings next week


----------



## geG (Mar 21, 2008)

5.7% TX__ NARUTO疾風伝

lol Sasuke did nothing

Pokemon's ratings were lower than normal too so that could have had something to do with it.


----------



## neshru (Mar 21, 2008)

people tuned in for the prize thing but got probably bored halfway anyway...


----------



## Zeropark (Mar 21, 2008)

5.7% for the probably most awaited scene in Naruto Ship. since episode 1? Ouch, ouch, ouch..let's hope they saved the budget for the next arc, so the ratings will increase again a little, or not.


----------



## depth_perception (Mar 21, 2008)

Geg said:


> 5.7% TX__ NARUTO疾風伝
> 
> lol Sasuke did nothing
> 
> Pokemon's ratings were lower than normal too so that could have had something to do with it.



Only because of how bad the last episode was. That's hardly a fair rating.


----------



## Disturbia (Mar 21, 2008)

Somehow I'm not surprised


----------



## geG (Apr 4, 2008)

Ratings for this week were 6.5%. Went back up a bit.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 7, 2008)

It would be funny if ratings went even higher with a filler arc.


----------



## Continuity (Apr 7, 2008)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> It would be funny if ratings went even higher with a filler arc.



It would be funny.  Although it's not actually a filler arc, there are just some filler elements in it, so far it's mostly canon.


----------



## Micku (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't really watch Shippuden, but I thought the ratings would've gone up since Sasuke appeared. I'm quite surprise that it's getting the ratings that it has. It's decent...but I expected a bit more. 

From what I watched from Shippuden, it's not that bad. It could've been better though. I don't like the music and the fighting scenes could've been better. I want the America dub version of Shippuden to do a Dragonball Z, changing the music and all. 

I'm going to say that Shippuden should have a filler arc. It's the best way to experiment the fight scenes and the pace of the anime. I think the anime needs to be fast pace. When I watched the KN4 vs Orochimaru, it was bleh. The animation looked cool, but the fight itself was slower than I thought.

I expected fillers or something to make the fight look cool. When KN3 Naruto hit Orochimaru, I thought the fight would've been fast pace, but it wasn't. 

Yeah, so I say bring on the filler arcs. It better be good though.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 7, 2008)

Hmm. Yeah, that´s one thing I do hope is changed. I mean, I can understand slow episode chapter-consumption wise, but when the fights themselves are slow in the actual movement, even if really well animated... it´s just ridiculous. If they change that, ratings will go up. At the moment there´s very little going for Shippuuden.

Btw, I´m currently in spain, and this will probably be my last post for a while.


----------



## geG (Apr 9, 2008)

Hmm, this is rare. Naruto was pretty high on the top 10 this week. It looks like a lot of the usual high ones like Shin-chan and Detective Conan didn't air this week.

1. Sazae-san - 18.0%
2. Chibi Mariko-chan - 12.7%
3. GeGeGe no Kitaro - 8.1%
4. KochiKame - 8.1%
5. Pokemon DP - 7.9%
6. Naruto Shippuuden - 6.5%
7. Yes! Pretty Cure 5 - 6.0%
8. Major - 5.3%
9. Gintama - 5.0 %
10. Keroro Gunsou - *unknown*


----------



## Felix (Apr 9, 2008)

One Piece didn't air as well. KochiKame special


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Apr 9, 2008)

Hm..


----------



## geG (Apr 9, 2008)

Felix said:


> One Piece didn't air as well. KochiKame special



Yeah but I didn't mention it since the KochiKame special made it to the top 10 anyway


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 9, 2008)

Gintama hell yeah! Didn't know it was that popular to get in the top 10.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 9, 2008)

Geg said:


> Hmm, this is rare. Naruto was pretty high on the top 10 this week. It looks like a lot of the usual high ones like Shin-chan and Detective Conan didn't air this week.
> 
> 1. Sazae-san - 18.0%
> 2. Chibi Mariko-chan - 12.7%
> ...


to think that pokemon dp beats out naruto pretty much every week.  simply embarrassing, you know you have a problem when the kiddies would rather watch recycled contrived plots x 1,000,000,000


----------



## Randompersondude (Apr 9, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> to think that pokemon dp beats out naruto pretty much every week.  simply embarrassing, you know you have a problem when the kiddies would rather watch recycled contrived plots x 1,000,000,000



I agree with this...

Actually, why the hell is Pokemon still so popular in Japan? Doesn't it get boring to watch a kid with a bunch of little monster critters killing each other each and every episode...?

I'll never understand...


----------



## Swagger (Apr 9, 2008)

Randompersondude said:


> I agree with this...
> 
> Actually, why the hell is Pokemon still so popular in Japan? Doesn't it get boring to watch a kid with a bunch of little monster critters killing each other each and every episode...?
> 
> I'll never understand...



no killing.


----------



## Crush! (Apr 9, 2008)

Randompersondude said:


> I agree with this...
> 
> Actually, why the hell is Pokemon still so popular in Japan? Doesn't it get boring to watch a kid with a bunch of little monster critters killing each other each and every episode...?
> 
> I'll never understand...



Well, you're not a child. I loved Pokemon when I was a kid. I don't anymore. It's because I've grown up.

But this show will always be new to kids who've grown up with it. It's really not that hard to understand. It's a simple concept that's easy for kids to get into an root for, and it's fun - something that I can't even say Naruto is all of the time.

Kids like fun. It's not fucking rocket science, people.

Also, I can only facepalm to the person above who bashed Shippudden's music. The music is the only thing that keeps me watching this show sometimes. Shippudden by far has one of the best soundtracks in anime.


----------



## Naruko (Apr 9, 2008)

^Amen. Shippuuden has one of the best soundtracks I've heard, period. It's Tan Dun quality music (guy that did the soundtrack for Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon, winning awards, among other similarly awesome soundtracks). 

I know some people lament the soundtrack doesn't have more rock or upbeat numbers but we're in Act 2 right now. Act 2 is always the downer/shitstorm act. 

Act 1 - meet everyone , introduce good times and bad times, get people invested in the story

Act 2 - evrything starts to go wrong, wronger and wrongest. How do they make it?! What will happen!?

Act 3 - Resolution. Anywhere from happy endings to sad endings - but this is where the biggest battles, decision making climaxes, etc happen. This is where you'll see more 'snappy' music.

Right now we're in Act 2, we're watching our favorite hardworking optomist get shit on and the music is supposed to reeflect the fact of the darkness further invading his life, Sasukes life (ok team 7's life) Konoha and the other countries, etc. Just be patient.

As for ratings, if you consider how many YEARS Naruto as a series has been on, for it to still get ratings that high is pretty awesome. Look at shows in the US. Even well written shows that work hard to maintain quality year after year (lets say something like Frasier or Friends, for examples of comedies and cause I Like Em and they were on for like 10yrs +/- each) lose ratings after a while because people are always distracted with new stuff.

Add to that fact that Shippuuden often skips weeks (fuck with peoples routines and watch them leave), they're still doing quite well. Which is fine by me because I don't want to see something like Inuyasha where it starts off animated then they quit making the anime and you have to finsh it in the manga (like it wasn't dragging enough as it was). I'd like to see this animated to the end


----------



## geG (Apr 9, 2008)

Not to mention Shippuuden does have some very nice upbeat action tunes and a few rock ones, it's just that there was no place for it in this last arc since there was very little fighting at all.


----------



## Randompersondude (Apr 9, 2008)

Crush! said:


> Well, you're not a child. I loved Pokemon when I was a kid. I don't anymore. It's because I've grown up.
> 
> But this show will always be new to kids who've grown up with it. It's really not that hard to understand. It's a simple concept that's easy for kids to get into an root for, and it's fun - something that I can't even say Naruto is all of the time.
> 
> ...



Paragraph 1- I loved Pokemon at one point too.
Paragraph 2- I guess you're right...
Paragraph 3- Cussing makes me sad when it's directed at me 
Paragraph 4- Yay for Shippudden music!


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Apr 10, 2008)

Shippuden's music does sound good, but only when you listen to it without watching the anime. The problem is that, like many people have said, it's too "epic." I mean, when it's sad, it's too sad, and when it's foreboding, it's too foreboding. It's like the music is trying to push you into this "epic mode" but the anime itself - the animation and art - is so mediocre (sometimes blatantly horrible) that it clashes with the music.

Part 1 music works because the music, art, and animation all work together like a well oiled engine. Characters are actually moving, things are actually happening when the music plays. So for example, when Naruto gets into Kyuubi mode, you really feel the rock beat. Or if the characters are sad, you're affected by it.

One proof of this is Shippuuden Episode 53 when Naruto cries. The animation and art is excellent, so when that sad music plays the epicness works. However, most of the time, this doesn't happen in Shippuuden.

Also, I think Shippuuden's soundtrack lacks variety. I noticed in the last episode that new tracks that I've never heard before were played. I wish they continue to add new tracks to complement the other ones. There's just not enough variety in the soundtrack to cover all the moods of the anime.


----------



## U-Baka-Tube (Apr 10, 2008)

This shouldn't be new... Naruto lost it's appeal as Part 2 started (manga and anime wise).

Right now neither are amongst the most sought out there. In the anime department this like Code Geese, Gundam 00, Clannad, True Tears was kicking it's asses (well they were kicking most other shounen mangas as well but yeah). The upcoming Code Geese R2, Macross Frontier, Clannad Season 2 isn't going to help their cause either. All of them rape Crapuuden 100x over in terms of animation quality, storyline and characters (heck even Hero Tales has better animation/storyline then it now and funny thing is this series is hardly being subbed for us). 

In the mangas FMA is still #1. One Piece is keeping it's pace, Bleech is slowing but doing much better then Sasuke (yes this is Sasuke now Naruto was only part 1). Not to mention that HxH picked off where it left of and is much higher in demand then the latter two.

The only thing that is really going for Naruto series atm is its popularity outside of Japan.This isn't really relaible in terms of over all popularity since most of the places outside Japan are only showing part 1 Naruto. When part 2 does arrive in full force expect it's popularity to go down even more.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Apr 10, 2008)

U-Baka-Tube said:


> This shouldn't be new... Naruto lost it's appeal as Part 2 started (manga and anime wise).
> 
> Right now neither are amongst the most sought out there. In the anime department this like Code Geese, Gundam 00, Clannad, True Tears was kicking it's asses (well they were kicking most other shounen mangas as well but yeah). The upcoming Code Geese R2, Macross Frontier, Clannad Season 2 isn't going to help their cause either. All of them rape Crapuuden 100x over in terms of animation quality, storyline and characters (heck even Hero Tales has better animation/storyline then it now and funny thing is this series is hardly being subbed for us).
> 
> ...



Speak for yourself. I enjoy the anime and manga, and many here still do. Besides, Naruto is still in the top 10 ratings. Viewers outside Japan don't have anything to do with that. The hard fact is, Naruto is still quite popular as an anime based on the ratings. If you can present another marker of anime popularity in Japan, please do mention it.

Plus, I really disagree that the manga has "lost its appeal." I read the manga now and every chapter is grippng (especially the coming chapter 398). If it's not currently focusing on Naruto that much, that's because other characters need to be elaborated on.


----------



## hazzardo (Apr 10, 2008)

I've written this so many times before but well..
Shippuden has so far, because it follows the manga, been about Akatsuki, Sasuke, Orochimaru and the death of Gaara. With these elements at play, cheerful music isn't even near of matching the plot. Those who think the music is a total misfit should imagine the episodes with the 'happy' tone they so long for.


moonwalkerwiz said:


> Shippuden's music does sound good, but only when you listen to it without watching the anime. The problem is that, like many people have said, it's too "epic." I mean, when it's sad, it's too sad, and when it's foreboding, it's too foreboding.


This is the real problem of the current music, not the fact that it isn't happy like before.

Shippuden's pace is occasionally too slow ( orochimaru vs naruto  ), maybe they don't want to get as close with the manga as for example Bleach does. I sure wonder whether it's because of that or because it's their new style in the anime. I hope for the first option.

Anyways, I started to really enjoy Naruto only when Shippuden started. I was getting bored of Naruto always being a total idiot in pt.1, eventhough he had power. I hope the anime can progress (especially in pace and music variety), because it has potential that few other stories have.


----------



## casperlite (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes I think its comparatively good :")


----------



## insane111 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Hmm, this is rare. Naruto was pretty high on the top 10 this week. It looks like a lot of the usual high ones like Shin-chan and Detective Conan didn't air this week.



wow, I'm surprised Detective Conan is always so far up there consdering it's at 500 episodes and the main story has barely moved an inch LOL. I still love it though, those crazy ass ways they come up with to kill people is always interesting.

Also you're right, it took a 3 week break(returning 4/14) so that's why it isn't listed.

And people thought Shippuuden was bad


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Apr 10, 2008)

Fuck me, when reading Detective Conan, I ended being a bit too curious and checked if that woman had found out about the kid or not, and saw that she had no clue TILL DATE.

If that isn't plot progression, I don't know what is. I stopped reading after that.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 17, 2008)

^ yea, but the thing with Detective Conan is that the story doesn't have to move at all for it to still be good. I love the story, but what keeps me coming back is being able to see all the crazy ways criminals perform their misdeeds. With something like that the plot can take a back seat for as long as possible. Super shounen shows like Naruto on the other hand cannot work with the actual plot being secondary.


----------



## geG (Apr 25, 2008)

Sorry I forgot about this last week.

55's ratings: 6.1% (ranked #8 on the Top 10)
56's ratings: 6.7%


----------



## Dark Saga (Apr 28, 2008)

Can you post top ten please?

thanks


----------



## geG (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow, this is a first. Naruto beat One Piece this week.

1. Sazae-san - 17.6%
2. Chibi Maruko-chan - 11.6%
3. Crayon Shin-chan - 10.9%
4. Doraemon - 10.1%
5. GeGeGe no Kitaro - 7.7%
6. Pokemon DP - 7.7%
7. Naruto Shippuuden - 6.7%
8. One Piece - 6.4%
9. Major - *ratings aren't in yet
10. Yes! Precure 5 GoGo - 5.7%


----------



## Naruchu (Apr 29, 2008)

I find it funny that Pokemon beat Naruto sometimes thats cool in a funny way.


----------



## Felix (Apr 29, 2008)

Naruchu said:


> I find it funny that Pokemon beat Naruto sometimes thats cool in a funny way.



You mean, always?
Pokemon is WAY more popular in Japan than Naruto


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Apr 29, 2008)

Geg said:


> Wow, this is a first. Naruto beat One Piece this week.
> 
> 1. Sazae-san - 17.6%
> 2. Chibi Maruko-chan - 11.6%
> ...



Yeah, that makes me feel veeeery good.


----------



## Even (Apr 30, 2008)

Naruto beating OP??? Daaaamn!! Never thought I'd see that one coming


----------



## Carly (May 1, 2008)

Even said:


> Naruto beating OP??? Daaaamn!! Never thought I'd see that one coming



Curse those people for not liking Thriller Bark over filler. CURSE THEM!


----------



## geG (May 9, 2008)

57-58 special was 6.3%.


----------



## nick1689 (May 9, 2008)

Top ten? Thanks.


----------



## Even (May 10, 2008)

6.3, huh? Not bad at all


----------



## Deathvaliant (May 10, 2008)

hmm i feel sorry for the show ..


----------



## Even (May 10, 2008)

why? It's doing really good on the ratings actually....


----------



## Kal (May 10, 2008)

DORAEMON DORAEMON!


----------



## geG (May 10, 2008)

nick1689 said:


> Top ten? Thanks.



It won't be complete until Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Animeblue (May 10, 2008)

*I'm surprise that they are doing well in ratings since canon wasn't so good in the ratings*


----------



## Catterix (May 10, 2008)

I suppose it all depends on the quality.

The thing was, it was _bad_ canon. Japan doesn't have the same instinctive hatred of fillers that western fans do, sure, the ratings normally drop and there is a level of lost interest due to it not having much relevance to the canon plot, but if it's good, it'll be watched. Fast paced filler can often get higher ratings than slow paced canon.

Also, don't forget this was the first real week of full filler, it's possible that from now on things will drop, as there's a chance many tuned in out of curiosity.


----------



## nick1689 (May 10, 2008)

Geg said:


> It won't be complete until Monday or Tuesday.



Ohk thanks buddy


----------



## geG (May 13, 2008)

Top 10 is hurr

1. Sazae-san - 17.6%
2. Chibi Maruko-chan - 13.5%
3. Crayon Shin-chan - 8.9%
4. One Piece - 8.7%
5. GeGeGe no Kitaro - 8.5%
6. Doraemon - 8.1%
7. Yattaman special something something - 8.0%
8. Pokemon DP - 7.2%
9. Naruto Shippuuden - 6.3%
10. Yes! Precure 5 - 5.1%


----------



## Catterix (May 13, 2008)

Cool. That's pretty damn good.

At least the One Piece fans will be happy now; the show's much higher than Shippuuden.


----------



## Nekki (May 13, 2008)

Shippuden keeping steady, i like that


----------



## nick1689 (May 14, 2008)

9th, thats good to see. Hmm, maybe I should start watching One Piece, I couldnt read the manga, maybe the anime will be better...


----------



## neshru (May 14, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Japan doesn't have the same instinctive hatred of fillers that western fans do,


I don't think we have an "instinctive hatred of fillers" either, I think it's natural to avoid something bad.
When I first watched naruto I didn't know about the word "filler" or the fact that there was a naruto manga, and even so I skipped the filler arc around episode 100. It just wasn't interesting.


----------



## Catterix (May 15, 2008)

^ Well, you're a sort of exception, in a sense. Though it's good you can smell out filler.

However, there it's nonetheless true that fans in the US explode in anger at the word of filler, whilst Japanese fans do not.


----------



## geG (May 15, 2008)

5.8% for 59

A little lower than it's been lately. Pokemon was lower than usual too.


----------



## geG (May 23, 2008)

5.7% this week.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 23, 2008)

Naruto shuld get low ratings.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 24, 2008)

Geg said:


> 5.7% this week.



Uh-oh, downhill trend...


----------



## hadou (May 24, 2008)

What i don't understand is why they have to come up with filler episodes when this is only the 60 episode. I mean, we saw the first filler episodes in Naruto starting with episode 100.


----------



## Continuity (May 24, 2008)

hadou said:


> What i don't understand is why they have to come up with filler episodes when this is only the 60 episode. I mean, we saw the first filler episodes in Naruto starting with episode 100.



Two reasons.

1. The Naruto anime started much later than the manga, further apart than Shippuden and Part 2 of the manga.  (About 3 years VS less than 2 years)

2. Fillers are inevitable, the trick is finding the right time to place them.  Later on in the manga, there are hardly any good places to put filler except right now.  Even right now is kind of a stretch too, yet it's the best solution.


----------



## Even (May 24, 2008)

The first pure filler was at episode 100, but the Naruto anime had a lot of filling in inbetween. Take Tenten vs. Temari for example, that fight was all filler....


----------



## Yoburi (May 24, 2008)

Continuity said:


> Two reasons.
> 
> 1. The Naruto anime started much later than the manga, further apart than Shippuden and Part 2 of the manga.  (About 3 years VS less than 2 years)
> 
> 2. Fillers are inevitable, the trick is finding the right time to place them.  Later on in the manga, there are hardly any good places to put filler except right now.  Even right now is kind of a stretch too, yet it's the best solution.



Yes you can't put fillers when the Uchiha arc start Sasuke or Akatsuki can never be part of some stupid filler.

But they could put other people in fillers not Naruto after all that kid must training not waste his time on some loser.


----------



## Nekki (Jun 1, 2008)

So what about 61


----------



## KitCat (Jun 1, 2008)

Didn't enjoy 61 either.
Shippuden is getting on my nerves because of it's s-s-s-s-s-l-l-l-looooooooooooooowwwwennnneeeeeeeeesssssss. And because of the plot (not well-presented).
Not surprised of the ratings.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Jun 1, 2008)

As long as the ratings stay decent I dont care. I like the show and thats all that matters to me.


----------



## Newbologist (Jun 1, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Yes you can't put fillers when the Uchiha arc start Sasuke or Akatsuki can never be part of some stupid filler.
> 
> But they could put other people in fillers not Naruto after all that kid must training not waste his time on some loser.



lol maybe kishi had some input into the fillers that would continue his trend of glorifying sasuke and making naruto completely worthless like what hes done in the manga so far.


----------



## Nekki (Jun 2, 2008)

sousou_stuvs_7 said:


> Didn't enjoy 61 either.
> Shippuden is getting on my nerves because of it's s-s-s-s-s-l-l-l-looooooooooooooowwwwennnneeeeeeeeesssssss. And because of the plot (not well-presented).
> Not surprised of the ratings.



Well i wasn't asking for your opinion on episode 61 so take it somewhere else 

I was asking what were the ratings for last week. Did Naruto not make it into the top 10?


----------



## geG (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh yeah I forgot about this rofl 

Ratings for 61 were 6.1% fittingly  It was number 10 in the top 10.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 2, 2008)

Not bad. But I fear for the next episode...


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2008)

62 was 6.0%, not much different.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 9, 2008)

Hm, so not 6.2%? 

Ah wells. I don't blame the low ratings; talking episode and bad art. Still, 6.0% isn't bad for a filler episode at all.


----------



## geG (Jun 19, 2008)

Went down a little bit for this week; 5.5%.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 19, 2008)

Geg said:


> Went down a little bit for this week; 5.5%.



I blame the breaks. With these breaks, they're not getting any new fans for the show. The people that are gonna stick with it will just be the hardcore fans who've watched the show from the beginning. New people wouldn't be able to catch on to it because of the irregular schedule.


----------



## geG (Jul 8, 2008)

Forgot about this thread lol

Ratings went down again, 64-65 special was 5.0%


----------



## Goku• (Jul 8, 2008)

Why don't they just have a break in the scedule for like 3 months instead of showing crappy fillers like they do in the US, at least then the ratings wont plummet and they can fill that slot with something else in the mean time, its not rocket science.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Jul 8, 2008)

Hopefully ratings go down even more! 
So that:
1.They stop the fucking fillers
2.They animate KG!


----------



## Euraj (Jul 8, 2008)

The Hell is Sanze? I'll have to look that up...

Shippuden's been gettin' raped. I think it has been since it started. After that debut momentum died.


----------



## neshru (Jul 8, 2008)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Hopefully ratings go down even more!
> So that:
> 1.They stop the fucking fillers
> 2.They animate KG!


What you wish for won't happen even if the ratings go down.


----------



## geG (Jul 8, 2008)

SmallvilleSuperman said:


> Why don't they just have a break in the scedule for like 3 months instead of showing crappy fillers like they do in the US, at least then the ratings wont plummet and they can fill that slot with something else in the mean time, its not rocket science.



That's just not the way they operate in Japan. Most of the time anyway. The only series I know of that has had breaks in between seasons like that is Code Geass.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jul 8, 2008)

Geg said:


> Forgot about this thread lol
> 
> Ratings went down again, 64-65 special was 5.0%



Must be because of the breaks.


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 9, 2008)

Shippuden has reached a new low, hasn't it?


----------



## TadloS (Jul 9, 2008)

Rating went down because of breaks.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashiya said:


> Shippuden has reached a new low, hasn't it?



It's still not too bad. Yeah, the ratings are going down, but given that Bleach is always around the 3% and is still considered a smash hit, there's not much to worry about.



SoldaT said:


> Rating went down because of breaks.



Amazing... You sound so much like Moonwalkerwiz... But still, the two of you are probably right. Fillers combined with breaks isn't going to do the best in the ratings war.


----------



## niko^ (Jul 11, 2008)

*4.5% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝  going down t...


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jul 11, 2008)

niko^ said:


> *4.5% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝  going down t...



Oh, no, that's bad. And then there's another break again, right? This can only get worse.


----------



## neshru (Jul 11, 2008)

uh, looks like people got suddenly bored with fillers... ratings are going down really fast


----------



## Catterix (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't see Shippuuden really recovering from this. The next canon arc has got to be done SO well!

4.5% isn't awful in itself, but it's a great fall from the 6-7.5% we were getting, and from the rate of the decline, I can only see it getting lower.

Pierrot are going to have to work their arses off if they want to remain in the Top Ten.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 11, 2008)

i like how its dropping 8)
the viewers are smarter than i thought  (compared to here atleast)


----------



## Vanity (Jul 11, 2008)

*sigh*

Well based on what they're doing to the series right now, yes, it should be dropping. However, I'm really afraid of the series being cancelled before I get to see some parts I really want to see animated. 

 That's what happened to Inuyasha....and right after it was cancelled, my favourite scene in the whole series happens.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 11, 2008)

just out of curiosity and although slightly off-topic, anyone know if the part 1 fillers have shown any decline is ratings as far as the dub is concerned?


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 11, 2008)

I think if it continues to decline it will lose it's timeslot to a different time before getting cancelled first. Plus it's summer, maybe the weather is nice in Japan!


----------



## Nayrael (Jul 11, 2008)

> i like how its dropping 8)
> the viewers are smarter than i thought  (compared to here atleast)



This has nothing to do with intelligence, but with tastes.



> However, I'm really afraid of the series being cancelled before I get to see some parts I really want to see animated.



Could the ratings really be worse then they were during those two years of hell?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 11, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Well based on what they're doing to the series right now, yes, it should be dropping. However, I'm really afraid of the series being cancelled before I get to see some parts I really want to see animated.
> 
> That's what happened to Inuyasha....and right after it was cancelled, my favourite scene in the whole series happens.



Except that Inuyasha didn't get cancelled. They ended it rather than do fillers. I wish people would learn the fricking difference.

And there's no way the ratings will drop enough to warrant Shippuuden getting cancelled, it'd need to be around the 1% before you need to even worry about that happening. As it is, Shippuden is around the 4% due to fillers and breaks.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 11, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Except that Inuyasha didn't get cancelled. They ended it rather than do fillers. *I wish people would learn the fricking difference.*
> 
> And there's no way the ratings will drop enough to warrant Shippuuden getting cancelled, it'd need to be around the 1% before you need to even worry about that happening. As it is, Shippuden is around the 4% due to fillers and breaks.



o_o Sorry.

It's just what everyone always says that it was cancelled. That's why I believed it that way too. And I thought it was losing popularity at that time.

Anyway, maybe I just worry too much.


----------



## Even (Jul 11, 2008)

I think Bleach is around there almost every week... And it's not been showing any signs of being canceled yet


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't see Shippuuden being cancelled just yet.   Even though the ratings are low, Naruto is still very popular.

With the ratings at 4.5 after a sharp decline, means that the Japanese viewers don't like the fillers.   Because the Part 1 filler ratings went from 8.4 (at the end of the canon episodes), to as low as 3.9.   Then the ratings slowly recovered during the final Arc (not only due to Gaara's popularity, but also the official end of Part 1 with Naruto's Departure).

During the Kazekage Arc, Shippuden's been averaging around 6, with it going down during slow episodes and picking up during the popular ones.   (For instance, the Gaara vs Deidara fight and Sakura-Sasori fight got up to 7).


So I'm sure when we get back to canon, things will pick up drastically.  Especially what happens during this Arc.  



As for what happened with Inuyasha, from what I understand, there were two things that occured.   For one, the cast wanted to move on.  And two, the series did get hurt by the bad ratings during the long filler episodes.   So the studio didn't get a renew on another season, but they had enough warning to give Inuyasha an ending (even though it wasn't a real one or a good one).


----------



## Catterix (Jul 11, 2008)

The only full filler episodes in Inuyasha were; 59, 63-65, 68, 72, 75-79, 87, 89-101, 127-130, 133-140, 147-148, 162-163. And whilst obviously they did greatly increase towards the series end, it was nothing like with Naruto or anything. 

Anyhow, the series ended with no actual ending. It just... ended at the end of the story arc. Like, let's say Naruto ending after the Kyuubi fight against Orochimaru. They didn't write a new ending or give it a proper one, they just stopped it. So that then, as the cast and crew have all said, they can continue it at a later date due to them all having interest in it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 11, 2008)

Well if nobody heard, there is a new Inuyasha OVA that's out soon, so they are taking it in steps like Ken Akamatsu is with the Negima series.   So if there is enough sales, they will continue until the real canon ending (perhaps turn it into a movie).


----------



## Catterix (Jul 11, 2008)

There's been no news of an Inuyasha OVA so far. Sunrise haven't made a comment since the manga finished, so we don't even know if they will continue yet.

But it's alway been theorised that they'd do it in OVA/movie chunks reaching the final ending. 

Please renote: The ending to the anime was also canon. The anime didn't end in filler, they just stopped it halfway through the canon.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 11, 2008)

Catterix said:


> There's been no news of an Inuyasha OVA so far. Sunrise haven't made a comment since the manga finished, so we don't even know if they will continue yet.
> 
> But it's alway been theorised that they'd do it in OVA/movie chunks reaching the final ending.
> 
> Please renote: The ending to the anime was also canon. The anime didn't end in filler, they just stopped it halfway through the canon.



this says differently:

it's described as a "short' but it's a half an hour long of canon material so it'll most likely get released as an OVA.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 11, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> this says differently:
> 
> it's described as a "short' but it's a half an hour long of canon material so it'll most likely get released as an OVA.



Is it definitely canon?

Is there a part of the manga following afterwards about the Black Tessaiga then?

If so, then awesome. If not, then this isn't much different from the new Dragonball special coming out. Though it is a sign of the cast and crew wanting to continue the series, which is great


----------



## Xenuftw (Jul 11, 2008)

Shippuuden won't get cancelled, for one the dub in many languages are starting to move closer to it, so they'll have a huge market for older naruto and pals soon. Another thing is that it's filler, even if it is quite good. 

They just need to pick up the pace with cannon and wait, more people will come in time. They can't expect us to wait forever now can they?


----------



## geG (Jul 25, 2008)

4.8% for 67. Going up just slightly.


----------



## Cheena (Jul 25, 2008)

I dont really watch the shippuden anime but I read the manga and I think its pretty good


----------



## neo-dragon (Jul 25, 2008)

Naruto survived about 80 weeks of the absolute WORST filler episodes I've seen in any anime.  Why on Earth would anyone think it's going to be canceled now?


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 25, 2008)

Not really suprised to be honest.


----------



## Even (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice to see the ratings rise again  Last episode was great too


----------



## Catterix (Jul 26, 2008)

Definitely a deserved increase. The decrease has been understandable really, although I've enjoyed it, I can't say that the last 4 episodes have been the most interesting plot-wise. 90% of 66 just didn't need to happen, though I suppose that was Pierrot dragging it out so that Team 1 could handle the death scenes.

I wonder, do particularly big episodes get advertised beforehand? To remind people to watch them?


----------



## Even (Jul 26, 2008)

They always advertise for the next episode in Shonen Jump... Other than that, I'm not sure...


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 27, 2008)

shippuuden is sucking worse then
tsunade


----------



## Duffy (Jul 27, 2008)

i think Naruto Shippuden still is great (thought)


----------



## NingyoHime (Jul 27, 2008)

I think its doin pretty well for Fillers, there not bad. and I Like Shippuden honestly better than the other season because everyone Kicks butt^^;


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 27, 2008)

i will be Satisfied when naruto is the best on going anime i am watching not less than that
but too bad still it isnt even close


----------



## Catterix (Jul 27, 2008)

Then why are you watching it, if you won't watch anything less than that?

And Naruto will never be the highest on-going anime, even if the Studio did the best they ever could, the story just isn't good enough.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 27, 2008)

less filler, more story


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 27, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Then why are you watching it, if you won't watch anything less than that?
> 
> And Naruto will never be the highest on-going anime, even if the Studio did the best they ever could, the story just isn't good enough.





from where did you get that i wont watch anything less than that really?
so according to you i will watch only one anime the best one
that completely doesnt go with your Intelligence and you are a smart one i know
what i mean i want naruto to be my favourite ongoing anime
i enjoy naruto and i want it be better
i completely disagree with you on that naruto cant be the best may be you dont think of it as high as i do
it isnt Necessary to have the best story to be the best may if you were reading a story
for some time bleach and d.gray man were my favourite
and now its soul eater followed by code geass and Xam'd Lost Memorie

edit what i wrote means i want naruto to be the best because i believe it can


----------



## Catterix (Jul 27, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> from where did you get that i wont watch anything less than that really?



Well...


hgfdsahjkl said:


> i will be Satisfied when naruto is the best on going anime i am watching not less than that



I think you can understand my confusion


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 27, 2008)

but after reading it again you arent confused right?


----------



## darkstrategy (Jul 27, 2008)

In comparing the two animes I watch, Bleach and Naruto, I must say that Bleach stays with the manga more and I like that, but Bleach also comes up with better fillers, and better filler storylines. 

I mean for Naruto fillers to have characters that can destroy villages, I think is a load of BS. And the fact that it's so far off the manga is ridiculous. 

The manga is Great, and so is the anime at times, but those times are when it sticks to the storyline. I think the manga has gotten ahead far enough so the anime can get back to the real plot. 

Bleach anime>Naruto Anime

Naruto Manga>Bleach Manga in my opinion


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah i really like bleach anime
for me animation was much better than ss arc
and pace was fantastic
episodes as 118 121 166 were movie quality better than Shippuden ep 26 as animation IMO

that is why i think Studio Pierrot at some point will put their effort in to naruto as they did near the end of the original naruto and i am waiting that time that is when naruto will be the best

as for the fillers i dont watch them


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jul 27, 2008)

I disagree on the point about Naruto's story being "not good enough." I think Naruto's story has the potential to be one of the greatest.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Jul 27, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Well based on what they're doing to the series right now, yes, it should be dropping. However, I'm really afraid of the series being cancelled before I get to see some parts I really want to see animated.
> 
> That's what happened to Inuyasha....and right after it was cancelled, my favourite scene in the whole series happens.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope it doesn't get cancelled before Hidan comes in.




And I want to see another part I'm sure you want to see too.

After that, I don't care if it gets cancelled.

What part in IY is your favorite?


----------



## Nekki (Jul 27, 2008)

Catterix said:


> And Naruto will never be the highest on-going anime, even if the Studio did the best they ever could, the story just isn't good enough.



I beg to differ about the story! But yeah as of now Naruto doesn't not meet the reqs to be the best on going anime. But the story in itself is very nice... well i guess it doesn't really count since i'm up to date with the manga lol


----------



## Barak (Jul 28, 2008)

I think Detective Conan is a good show . You learn a lot watching it.


----------



## neshru (Jul 28, 2008)

darkstrategy said:


> but Bleach also comes up with better fillers, and better filler storylines.


Are you serious? You seriously think that the current bleach arc is anything good, and even better than the current naruto filler arc? Not to mention, bleach had a series of filler episodes before the HM arc, and they totally had the naruto fillers' style. They were just as bad.


----------



## TadloS (Jul 28, 2008)

neshru said:


> Are you serious? You seriously think that the current bleach arc is anything good, and even better than the current naruto filler arc? Not to mention, bleach had a series of filler episodes before the HM arc, and they totally had the naruto fillers' style. They were just as bad.



All Bleach fillers sucks. To me Naruto part 1 filler is far greater than Bleach filler.


----------



## JH24 (Jul 28, 2008)

Nekki said:


> I beg to differ about the story! But yeah as of now Naruto doesn't not meet the reqs to be the best on going anime. But the story in itself is very nice... well i guess it doesn't really count since i'm up to date with the manga lol





I agree in the sense that the story still has lots of potential. It's nice, but it seems to lack a clear focus IMHO. In a way the story isn't the biggest issue for me personally. For me it is more the way they are dragging this out. It takes so long to get anywhere. I know there's the manga to take into account but still...


I quite enjoy Naruto, although not on the same level as in part 1, and for a person like me who hates extremely long-running series, that means quite a lot.


----------



## Even (Jul 28, 2008)

In my opinion, Naruto's got one of the greatest stories out there for any shonen... But then again, I read the manga, and the anime hasn't gotten to the real juicy parts yet  But, yeah, Naruto has the potential to be one of the really great ones in time...


----------



## Brooke Logan (Jul 28, 2008)

SoldaT said:


> All Bleach fillers sucks. To me Naruto part 1 filler is far greater than Bleach filler.



So far I like the Bleach fillers (I watch the dub).

I just wish Byakuya would be in one.


----------



## Even (Jul 29, 2008)

he'll be there soon enough


----------



## neshru (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm curious to see the ratings for 68/69. I wonder how many people turned their TV off halfway through the special.


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Aug 1, 2008)

well i don't know i think every episode  is good


----------



## TadloS (Aug 3, 2008)

neshru said:


> I'm curious to see the ratings for 68/69. I wonder how many people turned their TV off halfway through the special.



I'm too wandering. Episodes 68/69 haved sucha bad art, that it's painfull to watch even .


----------



## niko^ (Aug 4, 2008)

*4.6% 19:00-19:57 TX__ 赤きチャクラ!破壊と暴走のNARUTO疾風伝スペシャル


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought the Shippuden Special was OK, Naruto looked smart in that episode  but the Kyuubi thing was ridiculous...


----------



## TadloS (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought rating would be lower


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 4, 2008)

So ratings are down again. Not surprising given how horrible that special was. There's light at the end of the tunnel though, and I see it now.


----------



## niko^ (Aug 8, 2008)

*4.0%(*4.6%) 08/07 19:30-19:57 TX* NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## Catterix (Aug 8, 2008)

I see. Looks like Pierrot chose the right time to bring canon back.

What's the asterisk for? And is the 4.6% in brackets a second estimate, or something?


----------



## Mαri (Aug 8, 2008)

Darn, it's losing to Onepiece 

Oh well, Shippuuden is boring lately..


----------



## kerr10 (Aug 8, 2008)

The ratings may be low but it's not so bad, right? didn't it rank like in 5th or something? considering it's filler, I think that's ok.


----------



## niko^ (Aug 8, 2008)

Catterix said:


> I see. Looks like Pierrot chose the right time to bring canon back.
> 
> What's the asterisk for? And is the 4.6% in brackets a second estimate, or something?



No Idea. Brackets could be last weeks.


----------



## geG (Aug 8, 2008)

The asterisk is basically so it'll fit into the list on 2ch. So the list can look like

11.0%
*9.5%

rather than

11.0%
9.5%


----------



## Catterix (Aug 8, 2008)

I see...

Well, no, I don't. But I get what the * is for now. For the list on 2chan... Ok...


----------



## koolo (Aug 9, 2008)

To the guy who said naruto losing to one piece...naruto has NEVER won againt one piece in ratings except once in all its 300 episodes


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Aug 13, 2008)

a 4.0 rating is pretty bad.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 13, 2008)

The next canon arc should perform well or things might get ugly.


----------



## TadloS (Aug 15, 2008)

How this week rating of 71 episode ?


----------



## Brooke Logan (Aug 17, 2008)

Still no ratings?  I want to know how Hidan's first ep did.


----------



## niko^ (Aug 18, 2008)

From 2ch:

「ポケットモンスターDP」5.4％
「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ疾風伝」5.0％


----------



## Catterix (Aug 18, 2008)

Oooh... So which one? 5.4%? or 5.0%?

Still, either way its an increase.


----------



## Trunkten (Aug 18, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Oooh... So which one? 5.4%? or 5.0%?
> 
> Still, either way its an increase.



5.0%, the 5.4% is Pokemon, presumably the next show up in the ratings.

Good to see it increase, hopefully the trend will continue as we get back to canon material.


----------



## Nekki (Aug 18, 2008)

one full percent, that's a good sign, let's hope for 6% next week!


----------



## Brooke Logan (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm happy to see the ratings increased because of Hidan and Kakuzu's appearance.

Let's hope that makes the people in charge make some filler eps for them and merchandise!


----------



## Even (Aug 18, 2008)

niko^ said:


> From 2ch:
> 
> 「ポケットモンスターDP」5.4％
> 「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ疾風伝」5.0％



Pocket Monsters DP - 5,4 %
Naruto Shippuuden - 5,0 %


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow, so the Japanese do care about canon and fillers. Wow.


----------



## April (Aug 19, 2008)

wow I should look at some more animes. 

Naruto's rating is dropping, because of the damn fillers.


----------



## Gary (Aug 19, 2008)

It still fucking fails       .


----------



## nick1689 (Aug 19, 2008)

Could someone explain to me how these ratings work? Is it from the amount of people viewing the show or soemthing else? And with this recent episode, when most people would have been unaware that Hidan and Kakukukuzu (sp?) were making their first appearance, how would people know to watch it to make the rating go higher?


----------



## Trunkten (Aug 19, 2008)

nick1689 said:


> Could someone explain to me how these ratings work? Is it from the amount of people viewing the show or soemthing else? And with this recent episode, when most people would have been unaware that Hidan and Kakukukuzu (sp?) were making their first appearance, how would people know to watch it to make the rating go higher?



Yeah, it's the percentage of the overall audience that the show receives, in this case I believe it's out of all the anime shows on the box that night.

You say that most people would have been unaware, why would they? I'm sure many of the people in Japan who watch the show also read the manga, and the new season may well be advertised over there, like series are over here.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Aug 21, 2008)

I hope the ratings went up for the next ep, I hope the ratings are good for all of Hidan's arc, or at least better than they've been.  I want a message sent to Kishimoto.


----------



## TadloS (Aug 22, 2008)

How this week rating ?


----------



## geG (Aug 22, 2008)

4.3%

Went down again


----------



## TadloS (Aug 22, 2008)

Geg said:


> 4.3%
> 
> Went down again



...............................


----------



## Seany (Aug 22, 2008)

Lol wow, why on earth is it so damn low D:


----------



## Nekki (Aug 22, 2008)

it's not that low if you think about it, but yeah it's lower than it used to be which sucks, probably will go back up once canon is back in full form i guess


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Aug 22, 2008)

Bleach never gets in the top 10 and gets this type or lower scores all the time, so it's not that bad, just below what we're used to.  I think next week it will be up to 5,8% or something again.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Aug 23, 2008)

Could it be that the Naruto series in general has just lost some popularity in Japan?  It's been running a long time, maybe people moved on to other things.

I just hope the low ratings don't affect the licensers of the merchandise, I really want some Hidan things.

And to be honest, for Hidan and Kakuzu fans, this isn't easy to watch.  It's bound to generate mixed feelings, just like it does for me.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not sure that ratings actually reflect how well certain episodes are recieved. I'm fairly confident that there's a lag between ratings and actual episodes. For example, if the show was getting good again more people might start watching it and thus ratings would go up.

It would take a few weeks for ratings to go up again as a result of this filler i believe.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 23, 2008)

Geg said:


> 4.3%
> 
> Went down again





Kaen Mikami said:


> I'm happy to see the ratings increased because of Hidan and Kakuzu's appearance.
> 
> Let's hope that makes the people in charge make some filler eps for them and merchandise!



Say what? 

Not sure why you think they would release Hidan & Kakuzu merchandise just because of their appearance in the anime.


----------



## TadloS (Aug 28, 2008)

I wonder how this week rating. After sucha awesome episode


----------



## Even (Aug 28, 2008)

Maybe around 6%?


----------



## Catterix (Aug 28, 2008)

Well we never know. People don't always know an episode is going to be awesome before it airs, so I doubt there'll be much of an increase.

However, I hope that after this awesome episode, more people will watch the coming weeks. Before we have a two week break, we should be having episodes by Team 9, Team 1 and Team 4, which should all hopefully be really good.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 28, 2008)

wasnt there a japanese guy who said that all the people who watchs are kids and they dont care about quality
so if there is an episode with quality why would it make any difference?

@Even you are in japan i think you will know better than anyone


----------



## niko^ (Aug 29, 2008)

19.6% 19:00-19:30 NHK NHKニュース7
13.7% 19:30-19:56 NHK クローズアップ現代
*7.0% 20:00-20:43 NHK [新]ドラマ8･キャットストリート
14.3% 20:45-21:00 NHK 首都圏ニュース845
10.8% 21:00-22:00 NHK ニュースウオッチ9
*6.0% 22:00-22:43 NHK きよしとこの夜
*4.2% 22:45-23:00 NHK さんぷんまる
*9.3% 19:00-21:14 NTV PRIDE&SPIRIT日本プロ野球2008｢巨人×横浜｣
12.9% 21:20-22:14 NTV カミングアウトバラエティ 秘密のケンミンSHOW
12.3% 22:20-23:14 NTV ダウンタウンDX
14.6% 18:55-20:48 TBS 祝うたばん500回
14.1% 21:00-21:54 TBS 橋田壽賀子ドラマ･渡る世間は鬼ばかり
*8.7% 22:00-22:54 TBS ひみつのアラシちゃん!
11.9% 19:00-19:57 CX* 全国一斉!日本人テスト
16.1% 19:57-20:54 CX* 奇跡体験!アンビリバボー
16.5% 21:00-21:54 CX* とんねるずのみなさんのおかげでした
15.8% 22:00-22:54 CX* 木曜劇場･コードブルー ドクターヘリ緊急救命
11.8% 23:00-23:30 CX* VivaVivaV6
12.1% 19:00-19:54 EX__ いきなり!黄金伝説。
12.2% 20:00-20:54 EX__ 木曜ミステリー･その男、副署長
*8.7% 21:00-21:54 EX__ 木曜ドラマ･四つの嘘
11.8% 21:54-23:10 EX__ 報道ステーション
11.2% 23:15-24:10 EX__ 雨上がり決死隊のトーク番組アメトーーク!
*6.8% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターダイヤモンド･パール
**6.0% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝*
*7.4% 19:57-20:54 TX__ TVチャンピオン2
*9.5% 21:00-22:54 TX__ 木曜洋画劇場｢ジャッカル｣


----------



## TadloS (Aug 29, 2008)

Woah from 4,3% to 6%


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 29, 2008)

Even said:


> Maybe around 6%?



A winnar is you!


----------



## niko^ (Aug 29, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> A winnar is you!



He cheated


----------



## Felix (Aug 29, 2008)

6% seems about right


----------



## Nekki (Aug 29, 2008)

is the first one Welcome to the NHK? (i doubt it D i thoguht it finished!


----------



## niko^ (Aug 29, 2008)

Nekki said:


> is the first one Welcome to the NHK? (i doubt it D i thoguht it finished!



News. -.....-.-.-.-.--.


----------



## JJsuperuler (Aug 29, 2008)

This may have beeen due to the old fillers


----------



## Nekki (Aug 29, 2008)

niko^ said:


> News. -.....-.-.-.-.--.



rofl thanks!


----------



## Catterix (Aug 29, 2008)

JJsuperuler said:


> This may have beeen due to the old fillers



No, this is due to the canon.

The rating is really high. Not low.

Naruto was the 25th most watched show of the week, forget anime, that's pretty good!


----------



## Even (Aug 29, 2008)

Even said:


> Maybe around 6%?



Damn, I'm good


----------



## Grimmie (Aug 29, 2008)

Great! Nice to see the ratings going up


----------



## Zarzamora-no-kimi (Aug 30, 2008)

Honestly, last year I saw a japanese popularity poll...Lucky Star was in third...*gags*

Japanese as a country IS kinda cool (They are good in everything) but in TV shows taste...GOD THEY ARE LAME!!!

I mean, everyone there are like crazy for Sasuke (I admit he is quite...interesting), but japanese people don't see that, they just see that Sasuke is hot, aghast, powerful and dark...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Aug 31, 2008)

my favourite character will be always Shikamaru


----------



## geG (Sep 8, 2008)

Ratings for 74 were down again; 4.9%


----------



## Catterix (Sep 8, 2008)

Zarzamora-no-kimi said:


> Honestly, last year I saw a japanese popularity poll...Lucky Star was in third...*gags*
> 
> Japanese as a country IS kinda cool (They are good in everything) but in TV shows taste...GOD THEY ARE LAME!!!
> 
> I mean, everyone there are like crazy for Sasuke (I admit he is quite...interesting), but japanese people don't see that, they just see that Sasuke is hot, aghast, powerful and dark...



I loved how you managed to be misinformed, derogatory, arrogant, generalising, ignorant and incorrect all at the same time 



Geg said:


> Ratings for 74 were down again; 4.9%



Hmm. Can't say I'm too surprised. Still, it's not awful. It is a shame though, I would've thought that 73 would draw in more viewers.


----------



## ZE (Sep 8, 2008)

It won’t go higher, that much is certain. I doubt shippuden will ever reach the 10 mark. Part one managed to do it but the fillers took the momentum this series once had.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 8, 2008)

It did it once, during an episode that was not only incredibly highly anticipated, but also very highly advertised in Japan.

I'm expecting around 6-7% for this arc, if it doesn't reach that, I'll be a bit worried.


----------



## geG (Sep 11, 2008)

Back up to 5.7% for 75.


----------



## Nekki (Sep 12, 2008)

Well it's a start, i know this fight will get an increasement in ratings since its a fight... and an important moment, so it surely will.


----------



## Even (Sep 12, 2008)

good to see 'em climbing again


----------



## calimike (Sep 13, 2008)

Naruto Shippūden  #1 (ep 54-57) is #9 on Top 10 for  (Sept. 3-9).


```
The Twelve Guardian Ninja
Vol. 1  9/3  Ep. 54-57
Vol. 2	 10/1 Ep. 58-61
Vol. 3	 11/5 Ep. 62-66
Vol. 4	 12/3 Ep. 67-71
```


----------



## Catterix (Sep 13, 2008)

Oooh! That's pretty good! Both the TV and DVD ranking!

Considering it's filler and extremely expensive, it's impressive to see the DVD reach the top ten mark.


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm not surprised ratings are going back up. Even for the filler DVDs. Shipuuden is finally in widescreen. and Technology is such a big thing in Japan it had to be to compete. One Peice has been widescreen for years now. With the canon back and now in HD ratings should definitely hit around 7% maybe even 8% if we're lucky and Pierrot does it right.

movie 2s box office numbers seemed pretty good I guess. it hung on the top 10 chart for four weeks: 


For reference here's how some other naruto films did in japan (and the last Godzilla movie for comparison [but it earned more money in 05 as it came out in december])


> 42 	Gekijô ban naruto: Shippûden (Naruto Hurricane Chronicles) (2007) 	Toho 	$9,830,039 	8/4
> 
> 86 	Naruto movie 3: Gekijyouban Naruto daikoufun! Mikazuki shima no animal panic dattebayo! (Naruto: Great Excitement! The Animal Riot of Crescent Moon Island) (2006) 	Toho 	$3,008,671 	8/5
> 
> ...



 Note that the 1st shipuuden movie only stayed in the top ten 3 weeks and was 11 by weekend 4, the 3rd naruto movie sucked at the box office but only stayed in top 10 for 2 weekends, the 2nd naruto film managed to hang in the top 10 for 5 weekends, the 1st Naruto movie also stayed in the top 10 for 4 weekends. info comes from  (though they don't have data for August 08 yet).

By Comparison expect Kizuna to make around 10 mil at the box office. This shows Naruto's popularity is back up  and expect merchandise sales to follow along with tv ratings. Then again Japans economy just went down 3% yesterday...


----------



## Catterix (Sep 13, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for the listings there, greatly appreciated, nice to see things on the increase.

And it's weird, but something doesn't sit right with me if the ratings go up because of it being in Widescreen (Though I don't think it's in HD. It's in a higher def. but not specifically HD) and standing among others... I would hope the ratings would increase because they enjoy the story and design of the show... Still, high ratings mean high budget which sits very well with me


----------



## Viciousness (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah you may be right about the HD thing. I'm not sure. I thought the sub groups simply werent able to get an HD copy of the raws or that itd make the file sizes too large to keep it that way but you may be right about HD...and it may just be widescreen.

In any case I guess it could explain why the ratings for the Sasuke Retrieval Arc weren't higher, and why DVD sales went up for a filler arc of all things.


----------



## Nekki (Sep 13, 2008)

Catterix said:


> And it's weird, but something doesn't sit right with me if the ratings go up because of it being in Widescreen (Though I don't think it's in HD. It's in a higher def. but not specifically HD) and standing among others... I would hope the ratings would increase because they enjoy the story and design of the show... Still, high ratings mean high budget which sits very well with me



I dunno but i find it stupid that ratings would go higher JUST because it's in widescreen now D:

I mean, if people don't like a show they won't like it even if it's in widescreen. I'd rather believe people have gained interest in this part again (and widescreen helped but that would not be the main reason).

Although you guys could be right, but i hope not.

And it's nice to see the movie and filler dvd's are doing so good, kinda weird seeing the ending that the arc had XD


----------



## calimike (Sep 16, 2008)

Pics of Naruto Shippūden The Twelve Guardian Ninja Arc #1 here...


Pic of Naruto Shippūden The Twelve Guardian Ninja Arc #2 (Ep. 58-61 ~ Release on 10/1) here...


----------



## Nekki (Sep 16, 2008)

damn kakashi looks awesome


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Sep 16, 2008)

Kakashi looks like the ultimate shinobi god there. I hope the break doesn't affect the ratings too much.


----------



## neshru (Sep 16, 2008)

why is kakashi on the cover if he doesn't even appear on those episodes?


----------



## Hydde (Sep 16, 2008)

maybe marketing lies.


----------



## calimike (Sep 17, 2008)

neshru said:


> why is kakashi on the cover if he doesn't even appear on those episodes?



I agree with neshru. He was away on S-Rank mission, isn't he?


----------



## Catterix (Sep 17, 2008)

Because for each arc, they go through a routine of characters who appear in that arc, even if not in the episodes. There have been past DVDs with Itachi on the front when he wasn't in the episodes.

Thanks for the Kakashi images, we've seen the first box and the Arc's boxset before, as Niko^ provided pictures about a month ago (On the back of the boxset, there's Kyuubi Sora... lol) but I've never seen the Kakashi one. Cheers ^^


----------



## Animeblue (Sep 21, 2008)

*I'm glad to see Naruto back in the top 10*


----------



## Aeon (Sep 22, 2008)

So the ratings are slowly dropping?


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 22, 2008)

What matters is the ranking...Even if the Ratings drops to 1, it doesn't matter at all What effects the series is it's ranking...

As long as it's keeping in the top 10 then it's fine, There are many holidays Which causes the ratings to drop! But that doesn't mean the Episode was bad, but cause everyone was on holiday that they didn't get to watch it!

Ranking>>>>>>>>>Rating


----------



## Catterix (Sep 22, 2008)

Link83 said:


> So the ratings are slowly dropping?



Nah, they're medium. They're not as high as Naruto has been, but nowhere near as low as they could be.



XMURADX said:


> What matters is the ranking...Even if the Ratings drops to 1, it doesn't matter at all What effects the series is it's ranking...
> 
> As long as it's keeping in the top 10 then it's fine, There are many holidays Which causes the ratings to drop! But that doesn't mean the Episode was bad, but cause everyone was on holiday that they didn't get to watch it!
> 
> Ranking>>>>>>>>>Rating



Well... Not quite. Ranking and Rating is almost the same thing, in terms to how the percentage lies with the rest of everything else that aired that week.

And Naruto will be fine even if it wasn't in the top 10, Bleach is rarely ever in the top 10 and that's doing just fine, some of the most popular shows haven't been in the top 10 list.

Its not like these ratings are reviews of the episode, but merely the percentage of the audience that watched the show. And rating matters very much anyhow, just as much as it does in ranking, those 2 go hand in hand.


----------



## neshru (Sep 22, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> What matters is the ranking...Even if the Ratings drops to 1, it doesn't matter at all What effects the series is it's ranking...
> 
> As long as it's keeping in the top 10 then it's fine, There are many holidays Which causes the ratings to drop! But that doesn't mean the Episode was bad, but cause everyone was on holiday that they didn't get to watch it!
> 
> Ranking>>>>>>>>>Rating


that's just retarded. Why would they care about how well is their show doing in comparison to the others? It's the ratings that tell you how popular a show is, not rankings.


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 23, 2008)

neshru said:


> that's just retarded. Why would they care about how well is their show doing in comparison to the others? It's the ratings that tell you how popular a show is, not rankings.



Well there is something that ties both of them...If the Ratings drop then the Rank too..

But what I meant they don't measure the quality of an episode by ratings, Cause ratings drops even if they had Movie quality animation, If there is a holiday or something in japan that keeps the people busy then Most people won't watch the episode and the rating will drop...But that doesn't mean the episode was bad, So if it manage to get in the top 10 with a really bad ratings then it have done quite well to compete with the top 10 best TV shows in japan.

So as long as how did the episode perform is related to it's ranking...
Although I agree they are both important, but Ranking>>>Rating!


----------



## Catterix (Sep 23, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Well there is something that ties both of them...If the Ratings drop then the Rank too..
> 
> But what I meant they don't measure the quality of an episode by ratings, Cause ratings drops even if they had Movie quality animation, If there is a holiday or something in japan that keeps the people busy then Most people won't watch the episode and the rating will drop...But that doesn't mean the episode was bad, So if it manage to get in the top 10 with a really bad ratings then it have done quite well to compete with the top 10 best TV shows in japan.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but I don't think anyone did say or believe that. I don't think it's ever crossed our minds that Pierrot would rate the quality of episodes by how many people watch them, because there's no way for people to know without watching the episode first, and thus giving it ratings. It'd be a stupid marketing decision to go; "Oh, not many people decided to watch that episode. It must've meant that episode was rubbish!"

However, things like high quality animation do increase ratings a lot. For every person that goes on holiday, there's another 5 that don't. If the show covered more manga chapters and had absolutely brilliant animation, it would have very high ratings, I have no doubt in that.

But yes, it is also true that the ratings go by comparison. If everyone, including Shippuuden, dropped by 3%, no one would think anything of it. However, the top ten listing is just a special luxury, so long as the ratings remain above 2% of the audience, the show will get what it needs.


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 23, 2008)

High Animation and good Pacing tends to increase the ratings but just a little...Since the high animation attracts the older audience who are interested in high animation, but since the majority of the viewers are kids, That's why Bad animation teams still get good ratings sometimes or in other words Pierrot is still keeping them.
Unlike Bleach who's audience is all matured people...The ratings drops significantly when there is bad animation, That's why the animation of Bleach doesn't go that down like Naruto even though it's the same studio, but because Bleach might lose it's audience...

I think since Shippuuden ratings have dropped a lot recently, Now studio pierrot is trying to do more specials so they can increase the ratings a bit...But even Naruto specials doesn't do that well...

I noticed from other series like One Piece...The ratings drop and rise with a noticeable difference but it keeps the ranking almost on the same level.
But what amazes me with this series is that it airs in the morning and it still manages to get high ratings!
When One Piece was at prime time, Ratings were 10-15 but when its now in the morning the ratings are 7-10...But Strangely the Ranking didn't suffer cause it's still occupying the same position, and this proves what I was talking about before!

Naruto and Bleach are aired at prime time but that didn't help there ratings neither their rankings and I consider this a bad sign...


----------



## Nekki (Sep 23, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Unlike Bleach who's audience is all matured people...



Hard for me to believe in this D:


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 23, 2008)

Nekki said:


> Hard for me to believe in this D:



Well...Maybe now kids or teenagers are starting to watch it, Since Pierrot is doing an amazing job in censoring...You can compare the Soul Society arc with the current one(Not the filler) and you will understand what I mean...
Another plan from Pierrot to get more viewers into the series...And of course increase the ratings!


----------



## Even (Sep 23, 2008)

Bleach has never had a mature audience... It's a shonen, just like Naruto, aimed at youngsters and teenagers... Sure it's a hell of a lot more gory than Naruto, but then again, in Bleach, they tend to overdo it (like Renji bleeding several gallons of blood, only to survive and fight on a few episodes later). Naruto is more realistic when it comes to gore..


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah right...Realistic! lol
In Naruto part one where the sound Ninja fights Shino, and then Shino blocks his air holes in his hands...His hands were supposed to blow not puncture like a car tire...
And when Sasuke Penetrated Naruto's Body with a Chidori at episode 132 and few drops of blood came off...There should have been at least two gallons of blood!
In shippuuden...Deidara lost his freaking arm, And barely a few drops of blood came off!
There are many many many more...But anyway I don't care since all the anime is unrealistic in the first place.

I guess they had to reduce the amount of violence for the kids, Since kids can take 3-5 gallons of blood and still they won't faint...lol 

Amount of Blood Wasted in Bleach:
Soul Society Arc 1-63 = 70 Gallons
Bounto Arc = 30 Gallons
Arancar Arc= 5 Gallons


----------



## Catterix (Sep 23, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Yeah right...Realistic! lol
> In Naruto part one where the sound Ninja fights Shino, and then Shino blocks his air holes in his hands...His hands were supposed to blow not puncture like a car tire...
> And when Sasuke Penetrated Naruto's Body with a Chidori at episode 132 and few drops of blood came off...There should have been at least two gallons of blood!
> In shippuuden...Deidara lost his freaking arm, And barely a few drops of blood came off!
> ...



You go to worrying lengths to make your points 

And no, not a single gallon of blood should have seeped out of Naruto when Sasuke impaled him. The shoulder is not a massive blood area, and even the lungs which are full of blood, would not spurt out _gallons_.

In the manga, one of Zaku's arms blew off, but there wasn't much blood. The pressure split the veins and arteries, stopping the blood flow.

And Deidara didn't have his arm cut off, but it was crushed. A lot of blood spurted out through the sand when Gaara crushed it, and the sand sucked out the rest of the blood. His other arm was sucked into another vortex, blood included. If his arms had been _cut off_ then yeah, he'd have bled a lot as his heart would be pumping fresh blood into the arteries, but it still wouldn't be as much as you'd think. Probably about half a litre, which in the *real* world is LOADS.

Naruto is far more realistic than Bleach, in fact, in terms of blood loss, it's so realistic that its un-bloody for anime. Anime always over do blood, its part of the whole "the more blood you spill, the more pure the strike" lifestyle of the Samurai and just because it looks cool. People aren't actually sacks of blood that when you cut them, they spew out more blood than would fill the entire room.

What's unrealistic about Naruto is how they can stand up when bleeding from the mouth. If you're hit hard enough to cough up quantities of blood... You're out for the count. Yet, in Naruto thanks to the "will of fire" people keep standing up


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Sep 23, 2008)

don't worry about the ratings.  Bleach has never been in the top 10 and hasn't been canceled yet. So once Bleach get's canceled you should worry...


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 23, 2008)

I get your point Catterix...But don't get me wrong, I overdid it when I said gallons just to add the humor factor... (I find it funny...Ninja Gaiden)
Whether blood is More or less doesn't worry me at all, Since I don't care much unless they removed the blood completely then that will suck!
I just don't agree with the realistic part, cause nothing is realistic in Naruto...They are not even acting like real Ninjas!
Ninjas should be hidden all the time, And the hidden village of Konoha is not so well hidden or it would never have been attacked so many times... lol

What matters for me is a good pacing, decent animation and a good story with plot twists that keeps me entertained and amazed, Action is good but it's not my first priority...
If I wanted action I would have went for another series with Crazy Animation and Stylish Action!...Not to forget gallons of blood (Afro Samurai)

And I'm not worried about the Ratings, Cause neither me or my worries will improve them, The fate of Naruto is in the hands of God first then by the Japanese Anime Audience!

I'm not trying to disapprove anyone, Cause I might be wrong myself...Just expressing my opinion XD

The only anime which I felt it had a vibe of realism was Rouroni Kenshin OVA!


----------



## Even (Sep 23, 2008)

I didn't say Naruto was a realistic anime, I only said it was more realistic when it came to violence and gore


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 23, 2008)

If the ratings are dropping I'm not surprised: filler shit is filler.


----------



## Even (Sep 23, 2008)

it's not in fillers anymore....


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 23, 2008)

Actually it's still partially filler...When they will start going 2 chapters per episode then the people will stop calling it filler... lol


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Yeah right...Realistic! lol
> In Naruto part one where the sound Ninja fights Shino, and then Shino blocks his air holes in his hands...His hands were supposed to blow not puncture like a car tire...
> And when Sasuke Penetrated Naruto's Body with a Chidori at episode 132 and few drops of blood came off...There should have been at least two gallons of blood!
> In shippuuden...Deidara lost his freaking arm, And barely a few drops of blood came off!
> ...



The fact that you know the exact amount of gallons of blood wasted in an entire arc is down right scary.

EDIT: Why would kids faint from looking at animated blood?


----------



## PaperMoon (Sep 24, 2008)

They add fillers to canon moments which makes the manga longer, I have a feeling it has to do with the audience, considering its children, fillers explain (reiterate) points the manga makes to make it easier to understand. Regardless I'm actually quite surprised Naruto Shippuden is so high up on the ranking, considering its poor animation, but I guess its a bit better than other anime for the same demographic...or people just won't give up on it. 

Children will not faint upon seeing blood, unless if they had a phobia to it, but they would be affected (negatively). ... Hence the realistic blood/gore in Naruto...?


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 24, 2008)

Nobody got my joke  ...I'm done here!


----------



## Catterix (Sep 24, 2008)

It's coz it wasn't funny


----------



## irRonnie (Sep 24, 2008)

The gallons part cracked me up


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 24, 2008)

Catterix said:


> It's coz it wasn't funny


ORLY? 



irRonnie said:


> The gallons part cracked me up



see...


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 24, 2008)

LOL ratings, they will always be down during fillers.


----------



## niko^ (Sep 26, 2008)

「ポケットモンスターＤＰ」6.9％。
「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ疾風伝」5.2％。 ♠♠♠♠


----------



## Nekki (Sep 26, 2008)

dropped 0.5%, that's nothing D: THen again 5.2 is kinda low for what it used to be.


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 26, 2008)

niko^ said:


> 「ポケットモンスターＤＰ」6.9％。
> 「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ疾風伝」5.2％。 ♠♠♠♠



Don't tell me this is the special episode rating...

Don't ratings come every Wednesday?


----------



## Even (Sep 26, 2008)

it is... The ratings come after each episode... but then again, the ratings are just how many people watched the episode when it aired, not what they thought of it


----------



## Nekki (Oct 3, 2008)

So how were the ratings for this weeks special?


----------



## geG (Oct 3, 2008)

5.3%

.1% increase lol


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 3, 2008)

Geg said:


> 5.3%
> 
> .1% increase lol



Microscopic increase, but hey, it's better than to be going down.


----------



## Nekki (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TadloS (Oct 3, 2008)

Nekki said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah, totally loled :rofl


----------



## calimike (Oct 6, 2008)

```
According to TV Tokyo Top 5 Anime,

1. Naruto Shippuuden
2. Skip Beat
3. Yugioh 5-D
4. Bleach
5. D.Gary-Man <--- The Series is Complete

hey vered, Gintama is #10 :cry

Thanks my friend Mori Ono of Chiba, Japan for info:)
```


----------



## Nekki (Oct 7, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Why do specials get low ratings...Shouldn't it be like 6-7 since it's 2 episodes combined!
> 
> If the specials gets such ratings then how much does a single episode gets?
> 
> ...




Not that much of a difference between specials and regular episodes. At least not that i remember unless the ep was HIGHLY anticipated. It's mostly what it covers that attracts people, not being a special per se.


----------



## calimike (Oct 8, 2008)

Naruto Shippuuden is No.8 on Top Ten TV Rating for 9/22-28


----------



## Catterix (Oct 8, 2008)

Cool. Nice to see Naruto remaining strong in the top 10


----------



## Even (Oct 8, 2008)

Naruto, One Piece and Gintama are the only Shonen series on the list too  And One Piece is the only one of those above Naruto.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 8, 2008)

This is not the ranking that calimike posted...This is for this week special...the latest!

1-Sazae-San                      18.6%
2-Hot-Tot                          13.0%
3-One Piece                         8.2% (Yay~ Shadows Asgard FTW!!!)
4-Gegege no Kitaro               7.2%
5-Pokemon Special                6.8%
6-Yes! Precure                     5.8%
7-I land Application               5.7%
8-Naruto Shippuuden Special   5.3% (Same as last special)
9-Keroro                              4.9%
10-Gundam                           4.5%

Seems as long as they are making specials Naruto will make it in the top 10 for sure...Which is very important!

The translation I used is from google...So most of the names are weird and wrong...XD


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 9, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> This is not the ranking that calimike posted...This is for this week special...the latest!
> 
> 1-Sazae-San                      18.6%
> 2-Hot-Tot                          13.0%
> ...



Most specials = better ratings

Bring it, Studio Pierrot!


----------



## Catterix (Oct 9, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Seems as long as they are making specials Naruto will make it in the top 10 for sure...Which is very important!



I think Naruto Shippuuden has only been out of the top 10 _once_. Even then I'm not sure. But either way, Shippuuden has almost always been in the top 10, special or not.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 9, 2008)

Catterix said:


> I think Naruto Shippuuden has only been out of the top 10 _once_. Even then I'm not sure. But either way, Shippuuden has almost always been in the top 10, special or not.



I have been checking the rankings for almost over 6 months...
I remember not seeing Naruto Shippuuden in the top 10 for many many times...

@Ashiya...I don't see how the specials are helping the ratings, Since it has no effect, maybe a slight effect...Due to it not being a special if there is a week off before the special!

If there is a special without week offs...Then it's called a real special!
All I see is a combined episodes which one of them was supposed to air the week before...


----------



## koolo (Oct 13, 2008)

people keep talking that its ok for naruto to be 5.3 since its on the top ten...but i think thats a bad sign considering its on a primetime, and its heavily advertized

if naruto switched to a moring slot... it will go down to 2-3 %


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Oct 13, 2008)

Ouch, this is actually quite sadening-(sp)-

O well! At least the manga is kicking major ass!8D


----------



## dollar1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Japanese tv seems crazy to me. How many cartoon type shows are on in prime time? Are they on major networks or is it the japanese equivalent to cartoon network? Who watches these shows adults or kids?


----------



## Catterix (Oct 13, 2008)

There's loads on Primetime. And nah, they're on Major networks, similar to things nice NBC, FOX, BBC or whatever.

And all types watch different ones. There are anime for kids, anime for teenagers, anime for adults. However, I think in general, the main audience of anime is kid to teenager. Interest just sort of filters out as one grows older.

Cartoons/animation in Japan is percieved differently from how we see cartoons. Its just another medium for TV/Film, not necessarily for kids only, or for adults only. It's just another type of TV.  (It began because the Japanese film industry couldn't really get French actors, etc. in their films, as Japanese people... look Japanese, and so it was hard to set a film in France, for example. So they did animation instead.)


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 13, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Interest just sort of filters out as one grows older.



I knew it. Something's wrong with me.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 13, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> I knew it. Something's wrong with me.



lol Unless you're in your late 30s, 40s, 50s+, I'm not referring to that age group.

And I was saying generally anyway, didn't say that loads of "older" adults didn't watch anime too, just that it wasn't quite the same following as the Teenage audience.


----------



## ChakraSwarm (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, I know I'm not the only one that wants Shippuuden to speed up some. It's not as though the manga isn't far ahead enough either.


----------



## Nekki (Oct 14, 2008)

ChakraSwarm said:


> Yeah, I know I'm not the only one that wants Shippuuden to speed up some. It's not as though the manga isn't far ahead enough either.



You are aware that this post has NOTHING to do with what is being discussed here right?

Aside from that, people should realize not all of the anime series listed in the top 10 for the week are actually in the prime time.

Also that there are MANY other tv series shown at the same time, god just look at the percentages, Naruto has 5.3% and that leaves out a huge load of audience that is watching something else. It's not like japanese people spend 80% of their time watching anime. Not that there's a problem with that anyways.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd like to bring something to attention.

Full Metal Alchemist, one of the most successful anime of its time, gaining immense popularity during its airing, had an average TV rating of *6.8%*.

So really, if Shippuuden is only 1% lower than FMA, it really isn't too much to worry about, is it?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 14, 2008)

Holy shit at Major being in top 10. I didn't know it was that popular in Japan because it's so damn obscure on the internet. Fucking awesome show, and even though I'm pretty sure the manga isn't released in Jump, it's very Shonen-esque. Watch it people.


----------



## ChakraSwarm (Oct 14, 2008)

Nekki said:


> You are aware that this post has NOTHING to do with what is being discussed here right?
> 
> Aside from that, people should realize not all of the anime series listed in the top 10 for the week are actually in the prime time.
> 
> Also that there are MANY other tv series shown at the same time, god just look at the percentages, Naruto has 5.3% and that leaves out a huge load of audience that is watching something else. It's not like japanese people spend 80% of their time watching anime. Not that there's a problem with that anyways.



Nothing to do with what is being discussed?
1.)Naruto, check.
2.)Someone posted something along the lines of it being slow recently, but that there was no reason for it to be lower in ratings compared to other showings, for that reason.

I believe that alone makes it a viable post.

Try not to badger me about what I post, and I'll be sure not to badger you about what you post, as then, the thread discussion really does teeter on something not regarded as 'proper'.


----------



## koolo (Oct 14, 2008)

If FMA had an avg rating of 6.8....i DOUBT it was airing in primetime

take one piece for example...when it was airing at night...RARELY it would drop below 10%rating ....it always had 12-14 % rating

then they switched it to a morning show...and now 10% became such a high rating for it


time really matter


----------



## Catterix (Oct 14, 2008)

ChakraSwarm said:


> Nothing to do with what is being discussed?
> 1.)Naruto, check.
> 2.)Someone posted something along the lines of it being slow recently, but that there was no reason for it to be lower in ratings compared to other showings, for that reason.
> 
> ...



I'll agree with Nekki in that I didn't quite see the relevance of your post. You made no reference to ratings at all, you literally just talked about how you want the anime to speed up its pace, and remarked that you didn't think the manga was that far ahead of you. If you implied relevance, it sure wasn't obvious.

And Nekki wasn't badgering you. Nekki is one of the nicest and most understanding people on this forum, he was literally telling you that this post had no relevance. He was, if anything, trying to help, whilst being slightly incredulous at the same time.



koolo said:


> If FMA had an avg rating of 6.8....i DOUBT it was airing in primetime
> 
> take one piece for example...when it was airing at night...RARELY it would drop below 10%rating ....it always had 12-14 % rating
> 
> ...



FMA aired on Saturday nights at 6pm, not prime time, but still not a sunday night either.

And One Piece is a league of its own, it panders to all audiences and has 9 years of history behind it. It's style of storytelling is beyond Pierrot. 

However, FMA was a 51 episode series based off a manga that wasn't even especially popular. And it got 6.8% on a Saturday night. Naruto is airing Thursday evenings, and has lost a lot of its popularity. If it went back to Wednesdays, at the quality this arc has been at, we'd have the same ratings we got for Part 1 (Average of 6-7%).

Days have importance too.


----------



## ChakraSwarm (Oct 15, 2008)

Catterix said:


> I'll agree with Nekki in that I didn't quite see the relevance of your post. You made no reference to ratings at all, you literally just talked about how you want the anime to speed up its pace, and remarked that you didn't think the manga was that far ahead of you. If you implied relevance, it sure wasn't obvious.
> 
> And Nekki wasn't badgering you. Nekki is one of the nicest and most understanding people on this forum, he was literally telling you that this post had no relevance. He was, if anything, trying to help, whilst being slightly incredulous at the same time.



You didn't see any relevance in my post either? Holy hell. Read the first 10 posts of the thread, and see if you can spot any relevance to theirs and mine. I believe that the speed in which the story is moving is pretty slow at the moment, which would have an impact on the ratings. From my point of view. Please don't make me spell it out any clearer, I don't want you to feel patronized.

Nekki telling me my post had no relevance wasn't being badgering? I tell you what, you let me decide that. Because I was the recipient of his reply, hence the quote. I don't believe I need help, and if I do, I won't hesitate to give Nekki a bell in future circumstances. Thanks for giving me some insight as to Nekki's tendancies though, it's always nice to have someone there for assistance.

Now, if you do not wish to derail the thread even further, and would like to see things kept civil, would you please refrain from discussing this in any other way than private messaging? I would appreciate that.


----------



## Mithos (Oct 15, 2008)

i stopped watching shippuuden cuz it's too slow and boring so now i read the new manga chapter every week.


----------



## ChakraSwarm (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree, probably the best route to take. I think the manga is better anyway  It's always worth coming back to watch Shippuden after a while of reading the manga though, to see how far it has come. It will gain popularity when the better stuff starts getting shown.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 15, 2008)

ChakraSwarm said:


> You didn't see any relevance in my post either? Holy hell. Read the first 10 posts of the thread, and see if you can spot any relevance to theirs and mine. I believe that the speed in which the story is moving is pretty slow at the moment, which would have an impact on the ratings. From my point of view. Please don't make me spell it out any clearer, I don't want you to feel patronized.
> 
> Nekki telling me my post had no relevance wasn't being badgering? I tell you what, you let me decide that. Because I was the recipient of his reply, hence the quote. I don't believe I need help, and if I do, I won't hesitate to give Nekki a bell in future circumstances. Thanks for giving me some insight as to Nekki's tendancies though, it's always nice to have someone there for assistance.
> 
> Now, if you do not wish to derail the thread even further, and would like to see things kept civil, would you please refrain from discussing this in any other way than private messaging? I would appreciate that.



No, I won't do anything because you've just become a grumpy cunt. I don't deal with people like that.


----------



## ChakraSwarm (Oct 15, 2008)

Ah right, well...I'm glad we were able to be civil about this after all.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 16, 2008)

LOL Self-Irony! 

I like it!


----------



## Nekki (Oct 16, 2008)

Catterix said:


> And Nekki wasn't badgering you. Nekki is one of the nicest and most understanding people on this forum, he was literally telling you that this post had no relevance. He was, if anything, trying to help, whilst being slightly incredulous at the same time.



 I love you too cat



ChakraSwarm said:


> You didn't see any relevance in my post either? Holy hell. Read the first 10 posts of the thread, and see if you can spot any relevance to theirs and mine. I believe that the speed in which the story is moving is pretty slow at the moment, which would have an impact on the ratings. From my point of view. Please don't make me spell it out any clearer, I don't want you to feel patronized.



No seriously, for this whole page nobody mentioned anything remotely close to your post and you just popped out of nowhere and it only managed to look so out of place. 

I don't mean to say we should not discuss that issue, it probably is one of many factors that are bringing down the ratings, but still you should've at least quoted somebody or gone a bit more in depth than 'yeah i want ship to speed up manga's far ahead'.

That kind of post fits more into the Schedule thread. The first 10 posts you are talking about are over a year old and really have little relevance (save for a few ones that show the ratings) and they ARE different in a sense... yours was just too random is what i'm trying to say.



ChakraSwarm said:


> Nekki telling me my post had no relevance wasn't being badgering? I tell you what, you let me decide that. Because I was the recipient of his reply, hence the quote. I don't believe I need help, and if I do, I won't hesitate to give Nekki a bell in future circumstances. Thanks for giving me some insight as to Nekki's tendancies though, it's always nice to have someone there for assistance.



I'm sorry you had to see it like that, but I by no means wanted it to be seen as bashing/badgering. But seriously i hate those kind of posts that spread like a disease lol, as i said it is better suited for the schedule/complaints thread. You are of course free to discuss the ratings.

Well and that's that, i just wanted to bring some closure to this argument and i hope we're all in good terms.

Aside from that, 5% in the ratings isn't that bad for Naruto... i mean look at the ones that always take the first 4 places, they are monsters in a way, because everybody watches them either because they're 'family hour' material or... well i don't know where to put Conan in this and i fail to see how it can be so popular.

Another thing is that ratings truly determine nothing. There are shows that never make it to the top 10 and are REALLY good and there are shows that do and are crap. In my opinion Naruto has it's rightful position in the ratings ranking, not being godly enough to be up there with one piece (a series which i hate) but being good enough for the place it has. Also as Catterix said, time slots and days matter a lot.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 16, 2008)

Not my problem...But Nekki have a point, But many guys who post here do the same...XD
I just joined recently...And I can say that Nekki is a nice guy...

Anyway...I think Pierrot pulled a nice move, to save Shippuuden from bad ratings!
Last week had holidays in Japan, which means lower ratings...Almost all the shows dropped by 2-3% in ratings...And Shippuuden was going to get 2-3%...
So Luckily there was a week off!

And about FMA...I really don't understand the popularity, I think it's Overrated!
Not that I'm saying it's bad...
One Piece was moved to the morning so other series could get better ratings, Cause they were sure One Piece could hold on it's own in the morning!

BTW...I predict a 6.2 rating for the upcoming episode!


----------



## Catterix (Oct 16, 2008)

Nekki said:


> I love you too cat
> 
> Another thing is that ratings truly determine nothing. There are shows that never make it to the top 10 and are REALLY good and there are shows that do and are crap. In my opinion Naruto has it's rightful position in the ratings ranking, not being godly enough to be up there with one piece (a series which i hate) but being good enough for the place it has. Also as Catterix said, time slots and days matter a lot.



Yay! Love all round! 

And indeed, ratings certainly don't determine the quality of the show. I mean this thread was originally created so that we could see just how popular the show was and for the anti-Shippuuden people to blow raspberries at Shippuden's supporters on the basis that low ratings = crap show.

However, from a Business point of view, ratings are very important. Advertisers, sponsors and higher-ups watch ratings very carefully. The higher the rating; the more people will want to advertise during the timeslot, the more sponsoring the show will get (Which leads to beneficial things such as McDonald's sponsoring opening up Happy Meals options) and the more money Higher-Ups will put into the show.

The latter of which comes back to us, as the more money, the higher the budget and the better production values the show will have.

Its also important as if you're producing/directing a show getting high ratings, the Higher-Ups will be more likely to promote you!  



XMURADX said:


> Not my problem...But Nekki have a point, But many guys who post here do the same...XD
> I just joined recently...And I can say that Nekki is a nice guy...
> 
> Anyway...I think Pierrot pulled a nice move, to save Shippuuden from bad ratings!
> ...



Yeah, I have to admit, Pierrot/Hayato Date have been very crafty this arc. For every week off, we've gotten a special, and these specials have each been timed when ratings should be high, and the weeks off have been during down time. And it's showing, this arc's ratings have been the most consistent it's been in ages. It's not purely based on the particular fight or character involve, but the whole arc has drawn in the same amount of viewers.

And FMA... I saw it about 2 years ago, stopping at around ep 35. I have however just bought the boxset version and am currently on episode 13, it really is a great series. Yeah, it's overrated, but deservedly so, it's the most worthy show to be so highly rated in my opinion. If it wasn't FMA, it'd be some other show that didn't deserve it as much.

Plus the dub is unbelievable. I watch it in Dub rather than Sub and enjoy it so much more.

However, whether it deserves its popularity or not, FMA was a fucking phenomenon in Japan, and got 6.8 in the ratings overall (This means there there would've been loads of 7%s & 8%s, but a few 5%s as well). Shippuuden is just a knock below that.

Which just simply means, we have nothing to worry about. Bleach is never in the Top 10 and it still gets a good budget, video games, movies, CDs, Public Events, etc.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 16, 2008)

Hahahaa...I stopped at 37!
I actually enjoyed it a lot, specially from the prison episode with the two armored guys...And it have been great up to 35! but it lost it's touch from 36...
Anyway, I'm waiting for the second season I hope it sticks with the manga and overcome the first season!
So that's why I said it's overrated, since it stopped being great, 
Anyway, I don't know how the movie ended...but I'll try finishing it...

On topic: Yeah I agree...This arc have been handled much more better than the previous arcs...I guess it was hard recovering from the 2 years filler, since most viewers lost interest! and Shippuuden had a really bad start...
But since they switched to Wide screen...It's getting better!


----------



## Nekki (Oct 16, 2008)

I can't believe you guys didn't finish watching FMA  but i have to agree with Murad that after those events it started losing momentum.

Another incredibly overrated series imo is Death Note!

Anyways i really hope this episode gets higher %


----------



## irRonnie (Oct 16, 2008)

Nekki said:


> I can't believe you guys didn't finish watching FMA  but i have to agree with Murad that after those events it started losing momentum.
> 
> *Another incredibly overrated series imo is Death Note!*
> 
> Anyways i really hope this episode gets higher %


I have to disagree 200% with that statement.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 16, 2008)

Nekki said:


> I can't believe you guys didn't finish watching FMA  but i have to agree with Murad that after those events it started losing momentum.
> 
> *Another incredibly overrated series imo is Death Note!*
> 
> Anyways i really hope this episode gets higher %



I have to disagree 10000% with that statement. 
Death Note was a masterpiece...It blowed my mind away! 
I had to act clever just get through it... 

Did you even consider Pokemon...That's really Overrated!

BTW, where eps 80 rating...doesn't it come out right after the episode?


----------



## Nekki (Oct 16, 2008)

Meh death note was good until ep 19 then it turned to crap 

And yeah where is geg with the ratings


----------



## TadloS (Oct 16, 2008)

Nekki said:


> I can't believe you guys didn't finish watching FMA  but i have to agree with Murad that after those events it started losing momentum.
> 
> Another incredibly overrated series imo is Death Note!
> 
> Anyways i really hope this episode gets higher %



I disagree 100%
*Death Note was masterpiece!*

And know new masterpiece in the way *Michiko To Hatchin(yesterday aired first episode*


----------



## geG (Oct 16, 2008)

On the subject of FMA, everyone needs to forget the anime and read the amazing manga 

Or at least watch the new anime series when it comes out next year.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 16, 2008)

Geg said:


> On the subject of FMA, everyone needs to forget the anime and read the amazing manga
> 
> Or at least watch the new anime series when it comes out next year.



Funny how the unanimous agreement in this thread about when the show lost momentum (Mids 30s) is when the show stopped following the manga lol.

And exactly, what _is_ happening with the new series? Is it a retelling of the show, now following the manga, or is it a sequel to BONES' now "anime specific" show? Following the continuity of the original show and movie?


----------



## geG (Oct 16, 2008)

I think it's been confirmed that it's a rehash starting over and covering the manga this time. I don't know how they're going to do it once it catches up again though since I don't see the manga ending for about another year maybe.

On topic, no ratings yet lol


----------



## Catterix (Oct 16, 2008)

Geg said:


> I think it's been confirmed that it's a rehash starting over and covering the manga this time. I don't know how they're going to do it once it catches up again though since I don't see the manga ending for about another year maybe.
> 
> On topic, no ratings yet lol



Hmm. Not sure what I think of that. I mean, BONES decided from the start to split from the manga halfway through, they sculpted the whole show around it. I don't quite see the point in reanimating 30 episodes or so of manga material for a show who's source material isn't even finished yet.

And yeah, give 'em a chance. I believe "Overnight Ratings" is what it's called. So we'll get 'em tomorrow hopefully.

And I got bored of Death Note around the same area, after _that_ event, I just didn't care. The show just propagandas its audience into feeling clever for watching something that's so "intelligent" and "intricate" when it is literally; "Ah, but I knew you were going to do that." "Ah, but I knew you knew I was going to do that." for 37 episodes. MADhouse were brilliant though.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 16, 2008)

Death Note >>>> Samurai Champloo > Naruto > Bleach > Naruto Shippuden > One Piece = FMA =.....= Pokémon DP.


----------



## ChakraSwarm (Oct 16, 2008)

Catterix said:


> LOL Self-Irony!
> 
> I like it!



I...don't believe I went as low as to name call, and a very degrading one at that. If you couldn't PM me, or even discuss it without the aggravation you seemed to be enjoying, it's a catch-22 for me.



Nekki said:


> No seriously, for this whole page nobody mentioned anything remotely close to your post and you just popped out of nowhere and it only managed to look so out of place.
> 
> I don't mean to say we should not discuss that issue, it probably is one of many factors that are bringing down the ratings, but still you should've at least quoted somebody or gone a bit more in depth than 'yeah i want ship to speed up manga's far ahead'.
> 
> That kind of post fits more into the Schedule thread. The first 10 posts you are talking about are over a year old and really have little relevance (save for a few ones that show the ratings) and they ARE different in a sense... yours was just too random is what i'm trying to say.



I'm not being negative, but just because my post is not relevant to what YOU in particular were talking of at that time, it does not at all lessen the significance of the post in regards to the topic one bit. I wasn't actually directing my post at anyone either, it was a generalization of how it could possibly contribute to the ratings.



> I'm sorry you had to see it like that, but I by no means wanted it to be seen as bashing/badgering. But seriously i hate those kind of posts that spread like a disease lol, as i said it is better suited for the schedule/complaints thread. You are of course free to discuss the ratings.



I'm sorry I had to see it that way too. I wasn't judging you, so for everyone to jump out and throw it in my face about how you're such a good guy is kind of intimidating and unnecessary at the least, and then there's the name calling which in my opinion is taking it just a little too far. It isn't productive, it isn't at all creative, and it certainly doesn't help with the atmosphere. With Catterix I'm afraid I'm going to have to try and tread lightly around him on these boards to avoid another future scenario of this degree. 



> Well and that's that, i just wanted to bring some closure to this argument and i hope we're all in good terms.



Which is what I intended for also, but my plead was ignored. :sigh:

Carry on the discussion, I wont hold it against you Nekki. I hope you did understand what I was getting at in my initial post anyway, after all this. Was it worth that much? 

But yes, ratings hold little importance in the long run. I believe it would give someone like Kishimoto a reminder of how his portrayals are being received by the audience. Also, ratings genuinely give the commercial companies a lot of interest. Commercial networks will look for the programme with the highest ratings, and will hope to catch an influx of viewers at the time of viewing that could only be more profitable for them. They will run by the cost per thousand system that enables them to see how much money they will use economically, something along the lines of dividing the sum of money a network spends on advertising, by the amount of people tuned in.

In short, ratings are big news in the money world!


----------



## geG (Oct 16, 2008)

Ratings this week were 5.7%.

Pokemon was strangely only 5.8%.


----------



## irRonnie (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh yes. An increase in 0.5% 
I can't believe Pokemon keeps surpassing Shippuuden. What a stupid, crap filler anime with a bunch of ridiculous "pets" and "pika-pika" thrown in a hundred times in every single episode.

Anyways, so Geg what's the average ratings of Pokemon? (Just a curiosity)


----------



## Catterix (Oct 17, 2008)

ChakraSwarm said:


> I...don't believe I went as low as to name call, and a very degrading one at that. If you couldn't PM me, or even discuss it without the aggravation you seemed to be enjoying, it's a catch-22 for me.
> With Catterix I'm afraid I'm going to have to try and tread lightly around him on these boards to avoid another future scenario of this degree.



lol You don't have to tread lightly around me, the main perspective I have is that I just don't care. Calling you a gumpy C was just an aggrivation deliberately done to annoy you because you seemed annoyed/frustrated unnecessarily. No one had badgered you, or been rude to you, but you leapt to the defense very quickly and in, what seemed to me, a slightly pompous manner.

In otherwords, I was just messing with you!  I'm pretty easy to get along with there's no one I actually don't like but I have a habit of Policing people if I think they're acting out of line. And to think _Nekki_ would ever badger you... 



irRonnie said:


> Oh yes. An increase in 0.5%
> I can't believe Pokemon keeps surpassing Shippuuden. What a stupid, crap filler anime with a bunch of ridiculous "pets" and "pika-pika" thrown in a hundred times in every single episode.
> 
> Anyways, so Geg what's the average ratings of Pokemon? (Just a curiosity)



If it ain't broke, don't fix it. For whatever reason, Pokemon is big with the kids, it's formula just seems to work each episode, so they must be doing something right.

I'll admit, I don't see the attraction, buuuuuuut I can remember loving it when I was younger and that was the same formula over and over. I guess a show with a familiar style each episode, keeping up a strong sentimental theme of friendship, with some fun action to draw you in, can be a pretty successful show 

And don't make Geg find all the ratings for Pokemon and find the medium between them!  My guess, however, would be around 6.5%-7.5% as sometime they have really high ratings and then don't.


----------



## irRonnie (Oct 17, 2008)

Catterix said:


> And don't make Geg find all the ratings for Pokemon and find the medium between them!  My guess, however, would be around 6.5%-7.5% as sometime they have really high ratings and then don't.



Please tell me where I can find weekly ratings and I will do so myself. And as I've stated before it was just for curiosity to have an idea how much the show is popular in Japan.


----------



## Even (Oct 17, 2008)

Naruto and One Piece are the most mature shows on the top 10 list 
Sazae-san, which is number 1, is a show for small kids... I've seen it, boring as hell


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 17, 2008)

Geg said:


> Ratings this week were 5.7%.


Still steady...Not bad!
But for a death scene I expected more...


I need some confirmation...(* = Level of Violence & Nudity)

One Piece (***--)
Blood, Violence, Nudity, Sexual Themes

Naruto     (**---) 
Blood, Violence, Sexual Themes

Bleach     (****-)
Blood and Gore, Sexual Themes

Gintama   (*****)
Blood and Gore, Dirty Language, Sexual Themes

Isn't these 4 in the same category (Shonen, Teenagers 13-16, Published on the same Shonen Jump)
Why is the level of censoring & Violence differs from each other?
Does it have any relation with the studio?...But if so why Bleach and Naruto are having different level of Violence and the same studio?

Japanese are weird...I'm confused!


----------



## Nekki (Oct 17, 2008)

Remember that censorship is different at different times of the day... for example way at the beginning of Naruto when it wasn't in a prime time slot yet you would see a lot more blood.

Of course there are things that can't bypass censorship in any slot, for example Shikamaru smoking.

Now i don't know the air time of the rest of the series but i'm betting it's that and probably something else i have no idea about


----------



## insane111 (Oct 17, 2008)

Even said:


> Naruto and One Piece are the most mature shows on the top 10 list



Don't forget about Detective Conan, it's pretty much always higher than Naruto and OP when it actually airs. But it takes 2, 3 and even some 4 week breaks VERY often(lol and people complain about Naruto)


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2008)

hopefully shippuuden will get better ratings soon :3


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 18, 2008)

Now it makes sense...Thanks Nekki!
And Conan is kinda a mature show...Who would teach his kids how to make crimes?

Didn't Conan stop airing since September...I though it's canceled!


----------



## insane111 (Oct 18, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Now it makes sense...Thanks Nekki!
> And Conan is kinda a mature show...Who would teach his kids how to make crimes?
> 
> Didn't Conan stop airing since September...I though it's canceled!



It didn't stop, it's just on one of its long breaks. Next episode is scheduled for October 20th(6 week break O.o) and since it's about Kaitio Kid it will definitely be high up there in the ratings 

I like the show a lot, but I was amazed when I came in this thread for the first time and saw Conan so high up on the list. You would think people would get tired of it after over 500 episodes and 12 movies of the same thing, but then again look at Pokemon >.<


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 18, 2008)

insane111 said:


> It didn't stop, it's just on one of its long breaks. Next episode is scheduled for October 20th(6 week break O.o) and since it's about Kaitio Kid it will definitely be high up there in the ratings
> 
> I like the show a lot, but I was amazed when I came in this thread for the first time and saw Conan so high up on the list. You would think people would get tired of it after over 500 episodes and 12 movies of the same thing, but then again look at Pokemon >.<



Conan is good...But I stopped watching it since I can't find the episodes...
I'm the type who can't skip a single episode...
Most of the other shonnen series Can be found easily!
That's the major Let down about Conan!


----------



## gaara454545 (Oct 21, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Conan is good...But I stopped watching it since I can't find the episodes...
> I'm the type who can't skip a single episode...
> Most of the other shonnen series Can be found easily!
> That's the major Let down about Conan!




he and Itachi would call too much attention to them


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 21, 2008)

gaara454545 said:


> No ones voted here.


Thanks, But most of the release have no seeders.

Do you know a group that subbed it from 1-200?


----------



## gaara454545 (Oct 21, 2008)

^^Sorry no...


----------



## Sen (Oct 22, 2008)

That's pretty horrible. 

But hopefully once the series gets into more of the big battles, the ratings will rise to the top.


----------



## Even (Oct 22, 2008)

It's not horrible... It's pretty good actually...


----------



## irRonnie (Oct 23, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Thanks, But most of the release have no seeders.
> 
> Do you know a group that subbed it from 1-200?


----------



## TadloS (Oct 23, 2008)

Sen said:


> That's pretty horrible.
> 
> But hopefully once the series gets into more of the big battles, the ratings will rise to the top.



 Naruto gets every week in top 10. You called that horrible lol


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 23, 2008)

I think people say it's doing horrible because ratings used to be higher before, Which means Shippuuden compared to Part 1 is not doing good.
So in regards to that...The Ratings are horrible.

IMO, For now Shippuuden is doing good in the ratings, not as great as before, but definitely better than some good series.

Anyway, Episode 80 was Ranked 9th this week.
9- ＮＡＲＵＴＯ疾風伝  	テレビ東京  	'08/10/16(木)  	19:30 - 27  	5.7

I predict an increase in the ranking of Shippuuden for the coming 2 weeks...Since One Piece is taking 2 weeks off.


Sorry that didn't help either...It looks like nobody have subbed it from 1-200.


----------



## TadloS (Oct 23, 2008)

^Because of part 1 fillers many watchers dropped Naruto of this reason, because Shippuuden ratings not doing so good. But really to say first two arcs weren't good in Shippuuden. Though current arc is pretty good.


----------



## Nekki (Oct 23, 2008)

I wonder what the ratings for 81 are


----------



## irRonnie (Oct 23, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> I think people say it's doing horrible because ratings used to be higher before, Which means Shippuuden compared to Part 1 is not doing good.
> So in regards to that...The Ratings are horrible.
> 
> IMO, For now Shippuuden is doing good in the ratings, not as great as before, but definitely better than some good series.
> ...


Sorry for off-topic:
I'm not trying to be rude or something, but have you even tried using the site? It says that Anime-Conan subbed from 1-106. The problem is from 107 upwards since there isn't a fixed sub group that subs Conan so you have to grab the episodes from multiple sub groups.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 23, 2008)

Out of all of the 500+ episodes of Conan, only about 50 of them have anything at all to do with the main story. They only sub the plot relevant episodes, and sometimes they do peoples favorite cases if there's nothing else to do. Trust me, you miss absolutely nothing by skipping 80% of the episodes.


----------



## geG (Oct 24, 2008)

5.8% this week. Pretty steady.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 24, 2008)

Geg said:


> 5.8% this week. Pretty steady.



This proves that people don't care much about animation, or mainly kids.

Anyway, good...

Ratings will increase starting from 82...


----------



## Nekki (Oct 24, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> This proves that people don't care much about animation, or mainly kids.
> 
> Anyway, good...
> 
> Ratings will increase starting from 82...



I don't think it proves anything at all, just that ratings have been steady for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 24, 2008)

Nekki said:


> I don't think it proves anything at all, just that ratings have been steady for the last couple of weeks.



Yeah...but long time ago Catterix was talking about that good Animation helps the rating, Which it didn't...
80= Shitty Animation
81= Awesome Animation.
The same rating with a small difference.

I still believe that this episode will get a higher ranking, for example 7 or 6. Plus not to forget that One Piece is not airing this week. So increase in the ranking is a sure thing.


----------



## Nekki (Oct 24, 2008)

Well the fact that Suzuki is animating next ep will surely help the ratings but that's because it's such a special occasion.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 24, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Yeah...but long time ago Catterix was talking about that good Animation helps the rating, Which it didn't...
> 80= Shitty Animation
> 81= Awesome Animation.
> The same rating with a small difference.
> ...



No I wasn't. At least, not like that. I said that in the long run, consistently better animation would up the ratings, but there's no way of knowing beforehand how good the episode will be beforehand.

In fact, often the awesomely animated episodes get low ratings because of the badly animated episode that preceded it. This was especially true during the first arc because of the alternating; good team/bad team rota, where the differences in quality were far more pronounced.



Nekki said:


> Well the fact that Suzuki is animating next ep will surely help the ratings but that's because it's such a special occasion.



Again, we can only hope. I assume the episode will have higher ratings thanks to Suzuki's presteige, but I wouldn't imagine anything particularly high.


----------



## geG (Oct 30, 2008)

*4.9% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝

Well that's disappointing.


----------



## Star (Oct 30, 2008)

well I'm glad One Piece is still up there 

that looks pretty sad.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 30, 2008)

Geg said:


> *4.9% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝
> 
> Well that's disappointing.


Very DISAPPOINTING...I was expecting 6-7. Damn! but we really don't know about the ranking yet, which I believe is more important.

I guess not everyone knows about Suzuki, Plus definitely lack of content!


----------



## Nekki (Oct 31, 2008)

lol lame. not like it changes anything tho.


----------



## irRonnie (Oct 31, 2008)

Japanese are so unpredictable huh?


----------



## Catterix (Oct 31, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Very DISAPPOINTING...I was expecting 6-7. Damn! but we really don't know about the ranking yet, which I believe is more important.
> 
> I guess not everyone knows about Suzuki, Plus definitely lack of content!



Why would they?

The episode wasn't advertised as THE GREATEST ANIMATED EPISODE EVARRR, no one knew that it would be so amazing, they don't all watch the Animation Director list like hawks. Why on earth would you expect a leap from 5% to 7%? Just because of the animation director?

Simple, this episode had nothing that people wanted to watch, no action, no fanservice of any kind, nothing amazing plot-wise, _and_ it was a very slow week.

Ratings tend to go up because of the episode _preceding_ it. And last week's episode didn't do too much to satisfy anyone other than a good first 5 minutes.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 31, 2008)

Mmmm, you are right...But you could tell it was movie quality from the Preview.
But since the last episode had nothing also...I guess everyone was not expecting anything either.


----------



## Nekki (Oct 31, 2008)

I dunno i thought the last 2 eps were brilliant  of course that has nothing to do with ratings XD


----------



## neshru (Oct 31, 2008)

Catterix said:


> The episode wasn't advertised as THE GREATEST ANIMATED EPISODE EVARRR, no one knew that it would be so amazing, they don't all watch the Animation Director list like hawks.


Right. If anything, the sales of the DVD containing that episode might go up.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2008)

No one advertised 26 like that either but it still got very high ratings 

Hopefully 85 will be better.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 31, 2008)

Geg said:


> No one advertised 26 like that either but it still got very high ratings
> 
> Hopefully 85 will be better.



Ah yes, but 26 was not only a fighting episode, but also the most significant part of the arc too. 

I daresay 85's ratings will be one of the highest of the arc.


----------



## TadloS (Oct 31, 2008)

Geg said:


> *4.9% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝
> 
> Well that's disappointing.



Oh, that is very disappointing.


----------



## Trunkten (Nov 1, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Ah yes, but 26 was not only a fighting episode, but also the most significant part of the arc too.
> 
> I daresay 85's ratings will be one of the highest of the arc.



I should think you'll probably be right, although you never can tell with the Japanese. I can't get my head round what makes them tune in for an episode. I'd have thought the ratings would go up after 81 was done with such quality, but for some reason they dropped.

Ah well, it's still good, and I can only really see them going up the way this arc is headed.


----------



## Beelzejow (Nov 7, 2008)

_So what're the ratings for this week's episode?_


----------



## geG (Nov 7, 2008)

4.9%, same as last week


----------



## TadloS (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh the same as last week.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 7, 2008)

i dont care about rating i dont think  they have anything to do with the show cuz there are a lot of amazing series with top notch animation which arent in the top rated series

but anyway if the rating are going to increase it willl be when sauske appears


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 7, 2008)

Glad it didn't have a higher rating than last week, it will be embarrassing at least for me... 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> i dont care about rating i dont think  they have anything to do with the show cuz there are a lot of amazing series with top notch animation which arent in the top rated series


You will care when Naruto is about to be canceled, which is not in the near future 



hgfdsahjkl said:


> but anyway if the rating are going to increase it willl be when sauske appears


Sorry to grab you by the balls but I don't see that happening...bama


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 7, 2008)

> You will care when Naruto is about to be canceled, which is not in the near future


yeah i dont care as you said cuz i know naruto isnt going to be canceled 
i dont see it getting canceled at all



> Sorry to grab you by the balls but I don't see that


believe me
what i am saying have a bigger chance than all the talking about animation,pace and directors ,etc
as i know most of the viewers are children who dont care about that stuff
plus if it was about this stuff other anime are going to be the top rated normaly you dont see anime by mad house and IG production up there 


sauske is the most popular character so i can see more people watching when the story starts to focus on him 

that is why i said the biggest chance for rating going up will be when sauske appears


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 7, 2008)

Well if you look back at Sasuke and Sai arc, it had very bad ratings and I believe Sasuke was there, Glaring at Naruto for like hours...So...still no.
Really, Characters don't impact ratings that much...maybe a 1% increase, I dunno...

BTW, I don't know if this have been mentioned before, but Suzuki's episode was out of the top 10 and it looks like this one as well. I'm interested on how will next episode of One Piece will be rated since the 2 weeks off, it will clear some stuff for me. Since Shippuuden takes a lot of week offs, and comes back with bad ratings...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 7, 2008)

or it may not increase
as i said i just find it to be a better chance for the rating going up 
than all the talking about animation

as you can see with Suzuki's episode


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 7, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> or it may not increase
> as i said i just find it to be a better chance for the rating going up
> than all the talking about animation
> 
> as you can see with Suzuki's episode



Yeah...I was mad at first, then I was like "I did enjoy the fucking episode!" from now I just check ratings for fun...If a Suzuki episode can't get much attention, to hell with ratings then..


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 7, 2008)

yup exactly fuck the ratings


----------



## Even (Nov 8, 2008)

Ratings are just measures of how many TV sets in Japan that watched the episode at the time it was aired, not what people thought of the episode


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 8, 2008)

Me too, dont care for rating, I rate in even thread always 1, but that not mean I hate shippuuden, also about the japanese rating has nothing to do with canceling, canceling depend on the studio, if the studio can still going with the anime, or not.

About sasuke kishi focus on him too much, I dont hate that, he is a good character in everything, all his fight in the manga were great, and important. 

And why the rate goes down in sasuke and sai Arc, because kishi only reintroduced sasuke in his new look, and new power, there r no action nothing that important only like an introducing arc, the action in that arc was about 4 tails naruto, and orochimaru.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 8, 2008)

Ratings mean the amount of people watching, if there is no people watching then the show will be canceled. The studio can't do anything.


----------



## Teach (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm surprised that Naruto is that high, probably because OP didn't air for few weeks. And besides Pt 2. Naruto sucks major balls.


----------



## Even (Nov 9, 2008)

Naruto is almost always in the top 10, even when OP airs


----------



## Teach (Nov 9, 2008)

So it seems, I guess it's popular in Japan aswell. Would be cool to see pt 1 ratings, if pt 2 ratings are this high, pt1 should be 2x.


----------



## neshru (Nov 9, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Ratings mean the amount of people watching, if there is no people watching then the show will be canceled. The studio can't do anything.


Not sure about a long running show like naruto, but I think ratings aren't really the important thing here. I often hear of anime series that get a second season not because the ratings were high, but because the DVDs sold well.


----------



## Nekki (Nov 9, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> So it seems, I guess it's popular in Japan aswell. Would be cool to see pt 1 ratings, if pt 2 ratings are this high, pt1 should be 2x.



lol that's such a biased comment.

It was higher but not that much higher.


----------



## Teach (Nov 9, 2008)

Nekki said:


> lol that's such a biased comment.
> 
> It was higher but not that much higher.



It's not biased it's true.


----------



## Nekki (Nov 9, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> It's not biased it's true.



Oh i'm sorry i forgot you owned the ratings company and you keep a track ever since ep 1 XDDD


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 9, 2008)

neshru said:


> Not sure about a long running show like naruto, but I think ratings aren't really the important thing here. I often hear of anime series that get a second season not because the ratings were high, but because the DVDs sold well.



That's True, but probably only with 26-50 episodes anime. 

For long running series, they don't depend on DVD sales, since there will be a lot of DVD's to buy and not really everyone will buy them unless they are true fans. 

Who knows, I might be wrong.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 9, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> It's not biased it's true.



Um... No it's not.

On average, Part 1 got ratings around 6-7%. But even then, there were loads, and I mean _loads_ of episodes around 3-4%.

Towards the end of the Sasuke Arc, it reached 7-8% with episode 133 and 134 totalling around 8.5%.



XMURADX said:


> That's True, but probably only with 26-50 episodes anime.
> 
> For long running series, they don't depend on DVD sales, since there will be a lot of DVD's to buy and not really everyone will buy them unless they are true fans.
> 
> Who knows, I might be wrong.



You're not wrong at all, but you're not entirely right. 

Basically, TV ratings are important for 2 things. Obviously, the first point is that high ratings mean the show continues to air 
The second point is that if it gets high ratings, more companies will want to advertise in that timeslot, for which Studio Pierrot receive money. The same goes for sponsoring, a high rating show recieves sponsoring from big companies, the money then helping keep the show high quality.

However, DVD sales are also _incredibly_ important for TV shows, especially long-running ones like this where they can churn out individual DVDs, Boxsets, Seasonal Sets, Special Edition sets, etc. Because from these sales, a much higher percentage of the purchasing goes to the studio than what they make from TV advertising.

Any way, Shippuuden is doing well in the ratings at the moment. The be honest, I think at the moment, it's at the quality that deserves more, but oh well. It'd need to be around the 0.2% before they get cancelled.


----------



## Teach (Nov 10, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Um... No it's not.
> 
> On average, Part 1 got ratings around 6-7%. But even then, there were loads, and I mean _loads_ of episodes around 3-4%.
> 
> Towards the end of the Sasuke Arc, it reached 7-8% with episode 133 and 134 totalling around 8.5%.


They should have had.


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 11, 2008)

I think great animes like Naruto, and Bleach, will not get cancelled...


----------



## Nekki (Nov 11, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> They should have had.



lol you're such a dork.


----------



## Teach (Nov 11, 2008)

Nekki said:


> lol you're such a dork.



Says a ugly cosplay ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). LoL


----------



## Nekki (Nov 11, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Says a ugly cosplay ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). LoL



my mom said it was the prettiest of them all


----------



## geG (Nov 13, 2008)

5.8% for 84. Up almost a whole point from the last two weeks


----------



## Catterix (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet.

Not surprising; the action is kicking in.


----------



## Archah (Nov 13, 2008)

Its 84 in top10 of the week?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## geG (Nov 13, 2008)

Too early to tell for this week.

Last week it was #11.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 14, 2008)

Still maintaining it's average...So that means the average of Shippuuden is 5.


----------



## TadloS (Nov 14, 2008)

Geg said:


> 5.8% for 84. Up almost a whole point from the last two weeks



Oh, that good news.


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 14, 2008)

And the rating will be increasing more and more in the next action episodes.


----------



## Nekki (Nov 15, 2008)

i wonder, it should be kept at around 6% that'd be good.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 15, 2008)

Nekki said:


> i wonder, it should be kept at around 6% that'd be good.



Well...if the pacing stays that way, and the they remove the ugly Teams, then it will!

I'm not sure if Suzuki's episode will get higher ratings...Since they didn't get anyone excited for next week, most people will think it's a boring episode, even they didn't show good bits of animation.


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 15, 2008)

And yes another problem in the next episode, that when they stop to discuss something for long time, Suzuki got the episode to animate.

But still looking forward to the next episode, and if they added some fillers fight, that would be great great episode.


----------



## Nekki (Nov 15, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> even they didn't show good bits of animation.



No good animation? Are you kidding me? Look at how the the mouth moves when they talk, look at Ino's movement and Shikamaru's... you know good animation doesn't only consist of fighting sequences and looks like half the people hating the preview don't understand that


----------



## Catterix (Nov 17, 2008)

I've given up caring what the people say about the preview. They're failing to see how different doesn't mean bad.

I'm just gonna wait for it all to turn around on Thursday evening.

If for no other reason, ratings will should hopefully go up purely because it's now fighting time.


----------



## Codde (Nov 17, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> So it seems, I guess it's popular in Japan aswell. Would be cool to see pt 1 ratings, if pt 2 ratings are this high, pt1 should be 2x.


 has ratings for it.

Taking into account how anime ratings in general have declined a lot, part 1's ratings aren't all that much better than part 2's.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 17, 2008)

Nekki said:


> No good animation? Are you kidding me? Look at how the the mouth moves when they talk, look at Ino's movement and Shikamaru's... you know good animation doesn't only consist of fighting sequences and looks like half the people hating the preview don't understand that



Don't just quote a part of my sentence...I meant Action animation to get people excited for the next episode, in other words better ratings.
Nobody know that Suzuki is going to animate next episode, and when they see the preview, they will just think it's just some boring shit.

I know the animation will look amazing, but other normal people won't.


----------



## Nekki (Nov 17, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Don't just quote a part of my sentence...I meant Action animation to get people excited for the next episode, in other words better ratings.
> Nobody know that Suzuki is going to animate next episode, and when they see the preview, they will just think it's just some boring shit.
> 
> I know the animation will look amazing, but other normal people won't.



Lol nowhere in your post did you mention action animation. I'll give it to ya that i probably couldn't see past the words. But seriously, not putting the action scenes in the preview to me, was a great idea. Now everything is fresh. Unless they do a 25 minute flashback which i doubt is possible, unless it would explain Jashinism which i wouldn't mind.

Oh god i don't even need to repeat myself so much, people should just watch the other episodes made by suzuki and then think about it..

Btw the hands reminded me of medabots for some reason.. XD that anime though childish had bits of very good animation i remember. But i couldn't follow the story


----------



## Catterix (Nov 17, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Don't just quote a part of my sentence...I meant Action animation to get people excited for the next episode, in other words better ratings.
> Nobody know that Suzuki is going to animate next episode, and when they see the preview, they will just think it's just some boring shit.
> 
> I know the animation will look amazing, but other normal people won't.



XMURADX has a point here, just look at the amount of people, even on _these_ forums that are saying next episode looks awful. It's only really the people in the know that can see how it's actually and will be really good. So imagine what some of the normal people in Japan are thinking.

But if they had shown... even the smallest glimmer of action, no one would be saying this at all. The preview for 26 for example, didn't show the intense action, but had things like Sakura whipping out her kunai so it spun in the air, Sasori flying through the sky, Chiyo summoning her puppets. This tells you that not only is it an action episode, but that it covers quite a bit of material too.

This preview told you that they talked. That Shikamaru got the vial from Kakashi and that he's willing to play "that role".


----------



## geG (Nov 17, 2008)

The top 10 for this week isn't complete yet but Naruto looks like it'll get #8.

Also, One Piece is #4 with 9.8% this week


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 17, 2008)

Geg said:


> Also, One Piece is #4 with 9.8% this week



Hell Yeah!!!...Long time since I have seen a high rating!!!

Zoro...Kuma. pek

Sorry I'm out of reps at the moment.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 17, 2008)

Geg said:


> The top 10 for this week isn't complete yet but Naruto looks like it'll get #8.
> 
> Also, One Piece is #4 with 9.8% this week



this week episode deserves the increase (i mean one piece )
hands down a mind blowing episode


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 18, 2008)

Catterix said:


> I've given up caring what the people say about the preview. They're failing to see how different doesn't mean bad.
> 
> I'm just gonna wait for it all to turn around on Thursday evening.
> 
> If for no other reason, ratings will should hopefully go up purely because it's now fighting time.



You r 100% Right, its only that Suzuki team had different arts style than Kishimoto in the manga, and everyone saying that chouji looking off, he is not off only he is drawn by Suzuki arts style. 

And for me Suzuki Arts looks like more near reallity, I feel like they r real people, I dont know but Suzuki team made the episode more reallity, more emotional, I cant wait for the next episode (85). 

And yes Murad are right, they must show some action, or moving scenes from the preview, to let all people excited.


----------



## Spirit Arrow (Nov 19, 2008)

Digimon . . . is still airing? o.o


----------



## Miranger (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm glad to see that they wont yank a cartoon off air just because its not #1 in whaterver bullshit demographic they're trying to reach unlike here in US where if 5 million ppl watch ur show "its not enough"
when theres YOutube and many other media means to watch the same crap at a time and place of your choosing...

Ratings need to go away already seriously... with so much media in the internet and many ways to watch things that already aired a few hours ago and are online in minutes theres no need to track shit anymore... because u cant put a set number when 5 million wathc it live and another 6 million download it and 4 million just stream it...


----------



## Beelzejow (Nov 20, 2008)

_I wonder what ratings the latest episode of Naruto Shippuuden got? _


----------



## Even (Nov 21, 2008)

Hopefully, sky high


----------



## Nekki (Nov 21, 2008)

Where's Geg when you need him. I'm not paying him this month


----------



## geG (Nov 21, 2008)

lol 4.1%


----------



## TadloS (Nov 21, 2008)

Ha, ha, ha.......


----------



## osricpearl (Nov 21, 2008)

Those people don't know what they're missing. Seriously...wtf? I guess that's the end of really good episodes...seeing as they spent all that money to make something amazing and no one came out to see it.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 21, 2008)

Geg said:


> lol 4.1%


lol...
How embarrassing. 

Sorry Catterix, for the third time...Great Pacing, Great Animation, Great Action. Ratings are still going down hill!!! 
I know..I know...But I had to say it anyway. Japanese need an emotional episode or a nice turn in events to get their attention not just pure action.
*Oh wait...so I was right. The lacking boring preview turned them off!!! Probably.*

No wonder why Suzuki doesn't make so many episodes.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2008)

i dont think there is a logical way to understand the ratings

if it depends on animtion,art ,direction emotion or any other thing
alot of other anime would have been in the top 10

for example you dont find soul eater which have great animation and always interesting preview in the top 10

may be it depends on how popular the manga or the advertising in shonen jump


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 21, 2008)

You know...I was being sarcastic. ^^

And are you saying Naruto's manga is not famous?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2008)

no it is in the top 10 rated anime cuz its manga is popular
is what i mean


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 21, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> no it is in the top 10 rated anime cuz its manga is popular
> is what i mean


Okay.

Anyway...I just like to mess with Catterix. 
The episode was brilliant. Kids these days... 
Ratings won't take away the awesomeness, but I just wanted it to rise in this episode. 

Maybe kids were too scared of Kakuzu...


----------



## Even (Nov 21, 2008)

who knows, maybe they were busy doing other things than watching TV


----------



## Beelzejow (Nov 21, 2008)

Geg said:


> lol 4.1%



_Man, that is really lame. If the ratings were higher than usual, it'd usually encourage Perriot to do more episodes like these, but since the ratings are WAY lower than usual, it will mean quite the opposite... 

Damn you, Japanese people!_


----------



## Codde (Nov 21, 2008)

More family oriented series get higher ratings. I don't think animation and such would be much of a factor in those types of shows (of course it could matter depending on the series.) 

Difference between Naruto and probably those shows that get higher ratings is that most of the viewers would possibly be in the "male kids" category, while something like One Piece or Detective Conan would have a broader appeal in terms of both gender and age.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 21, 2008)

Code said:


> More family oriented series get higher ratings. I don't think animation and such would be much of a factor in those types of shows (of course it could matter depending on the series.)
> 
> Difference between Naruto and probably those shows that get higher ratings is that most of the viewers would possibly be in the "male kids" category, while something like One Piece or Detective Conan would have a broader appeal in terms of both gender and age.



Or it could be that they are more interesting and more fun to watch. 
Anyway, This is how I feel for the shonnen shows.
And about the family shows, I believe there are far more kids than adults who are watching Anime. So you might be right about that.

I think it's also related to it's manga popularity, and since One Piece is the most popular manga in Japan, no wonder why the Anime show is more popular.
But for shows with individual stories like Maruko-chan and Sazae-san, they can get new viewers easily without re-watching the whole show.
But for series like One Piece and Naruto...it's really hard to get new viewers.

Naruto lost many of it's viewers during the filler, and most of them are manga readers at the moment, or the ratings would be back to normal if everyone who lost faith in Naruto started watching it again.


----------



## Codde (Nov 21, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Or it could be that they are more interesting and more fun to watch.
> 
> And about the family shows, I believe there are far more kids than adults who are watching Anime. So you might be right about that.


That really isn't saying much at all. Of course it could tie into what I said, that if it's not fun to watch for the entire family. Then it's not going to be getting the highest ratings. A series isn't going to be pulling high ratings if it appeals only to one specific group.



> I think it's also related to it's manga popularity, and since One Piece is the most popular manga in Japan, no wonder why the Anime show is more popular.
> But for shows with individual stories like Maruko-chan and Sazae-san, they can get new viewers easily without re-watching the whole show.
> But for series like One Piece and Naruto...it's really hard to get new viewers.


Nodame Cantabile sells roughly on par with One Piece in terms of per volumes. Nana did also during it's anime run (might've even had a higher volume sales for a period due to the Enies Lobby slump.) Yet it's anime ratings weren't on par. 

Even Naruto might've have had higher T.V.ratings than both (or roughly the same), despite them selling nearly 200% it's volume sales. Manga is certainly a boost though, but it's not the only factor.



> Naruto lost many of it's viewers during the filler, and most of them are manga readers at the moment, or the ratings would be back to normal if everyone who lost faith in Naruto started watching it again.


All the times I"ve looked at ratings, I didn't notice any drop in fillers. What Naruto Forums complains about is typically different than what the Japanese viewers and readers think.  There might've been a slight drop overtime, but that would likely be attributed to the overall decline in anime watching. But regardless, fillers don't affect the ratings much, at least in the case of Naruto. The general viewership are manga purists.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 21, 2008)

Code said:


> That really isn't saying much at all. Of course it could tie into what I said, that if it's not fun to watch for the entire family. Then it's not going to be getting the highest ratings. A series isn't going to be pulling high ratings if it appeals only to one specific group.


But Naruto and One Piece attracts the same group of people.
For Bleach or Gintama it's understandable since they attract more matured people, and definitely not kids...and that's the reason they suffer from ratings.



Code said:


> Nodame Cantabile sells roughly on par with One Piece in terms of per volumes. Nana did also during it's anime run (might've even had a higher volume sales for a period due to the Enies Lobby slump.) Yet it's anime ratings weren't on par.


Yeah I have seen that...But I'm talking about long running anime series and shonnen specifically.
I think Dragon Ball Z had an average rating of 20%...And the manga broken sales record, I believe there is a big connection.

Actually with the amount and variations of animes(Probably 10x for Now) that airs nowadays compared to the old days, is the main reason that affectes the ratings, Where people have more choices than before.  



Code said:


> Even Naruto might've have had higher T.V.ratings than both (or roughly the same), despite them selling nearly 200% it's volume sales. Manga is certainly a boost though, but it's not the only factor.


Yeah, of course it's not a factor...I know many people who don't like animes, but just read manga.



Code said:


> All the times I"ve looked at ratings, I didn't notice any drop in fillers. What Naruto Forums complains about is typically different than what the Japanese viewers and readers think.  There might've been a slight drop overtime, but that would likely be attributed to the overall decline in anime watching. But regardless, fillers don't affect the ratings much, at least in the case of Naruto. The general viewership are manga purists.


I hope you are not serious, Fillers were the cause of the major downfall.
Of course if you look at other series like One Piece, the fillers ratings are high, sometimes even higher than canon episodes.
But when filler are placed in a wrong timing or bad place or run for a really long time...Then definitely the ratings will drop.
Too much filler crap which basically have no story doesn't make an anime strong. Right?


----------



## Codde (Nov 21, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> But Naruto and One Piece attracts the same group of people.
> For Bleach or Gintama it's understandable since they attract more matured people, and definitely not kids...and that's the reason they suffer from ratings.


As far as I know, Naruto and One Piece do not attract the same demoraphic. One Piece attracts a lot more adult females and overall a broader age group of both females and males. While Naruto's Japanse fanbase is mostly male kids. 



> Yeah I have seen that...But I'm talking about long running anime series and shonnen specifically.
> I think Dragon Ball Z had an average rating of 20%...And the manga broken sales record, I believe there is a big connection.
> 
> Actually with the amount and variations of animes(Probably 10x for Now) that airs nowadays compared to the old days, is the main reason that affectes the ratings, Where people have more choices than before.


I don't think you can look at only one series and proclaim that there's a connection. Though there's not many long running Shonen to go by if you're only looking at Naruto/DBZ sized series. 

I don't see whether or not it'd be a Shonen is a factor. I can understand the point about a contionus series that isn't all that episodic. And I did say that a popular manga might have higher T.V. ratings than if it wasn't popular, assuming its say one of the best selling manga serise (Reborn sells fairly well, but there are probably more successful series with worse selling manga counterparts). I'm saying manga isn't the only factor. A series based on a popular manga (like Fullmetal Alchemist) could go on a completely different path and retain roughly the same ratings. 



> Yeah, of course it's not a factor...I know many people who don't like animes, but just read manga.


If you think it's not a factor (which I disagree with) then I might be misunderstanding your point.



> I hope you are not serious, Fillers were the cause of the major downfall.
> Of course if you look at other series like One Piece, the fillers ratings are high, sometimes even higher than canon episodes.
> But when filler are placed in a wrong timing or bad place or run for a really long time...Then definitely the ratings will drop.
> Too much filler crap which basically have no story doesn't make an anime strong. Right?


I am serious, and after taking a brief glance of ratings. Don't see why I shouldn't be serious. Naruto filler ratings are sometimes higher than canon episodes. At least when looking at the long stretch of fillers towards the end.

And your point about One Piece should prove my point. Filler episodes would likely be judged the same way as any other episode. As opposed to ratings being affected by 'how canon it is.'


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 21, 2008)

Code said:


> As far as I know, Naruto and One Piece do not attract the same demoraphic. One Piece attracts a lot more adult females and overall a broader age group of both females and males. While Naruto's Japanse fanbase is mostly male kids.


That makes a lot of sense...I never realized why all of my sisters didn't want to watch Naruto anymore and got stuck with One Piece like a glue after I showed it to them. I thought Naruto's filler was the reason.



Code said:


> I don't think you can look at only one series and proclaim that there's a connection. Though there's not many long running Shonen to go by if you're only looking at Naruto/DBZ sized series.


True, you have a point...There is not so many of them. 



Code said:


> I don't see whether or not it'd be a Shonen is a factor. I can understand the point about a contionus series that isn't all that episodic. And I did say that a popular manga might have higher T.V. ratings than if it wasn't popular, assuming its say one of the best selling manga serise (Reborn sells fairly well, but there are probably more successful series with worse selling manga counterparts). I'm saying manga isn't the only factor. A series based on a popular manga (like Fullmetal Alchemist) could go on a completely different path and retain roughly the same ratings.


Yeah...Full Metal Alchemist performed really well and was different than the manga.
Sure the manga is not the only factor, but just helps the anime.
But if the manga starts sucking then the anime will be no different. just like the first 3 arcs of Shippuuden, I believe the manga material was not on par as Naruto part 1.



Code said:


> If you think it's not a factor (which I disagree with) then I might be misunderstanding your point.


I meant not THE MAIN factor, but it definitely helps the ratings if it's popular and the same people who are reading the manga will watch the anime.



Code said:


> I am serious, and after taking a brief glance of ratings. Don't see why I shouldn't be serious. Naruto filler ratings are sometimes higher than canon episodes. At least when looking at the long stretch of fillers towards the end.
> 
> And your point about One Piece should prove my point. Filler episodes would likely be judged the same way as any other episode. As opposed to ratings being affected by 'how canon it is.'


I agree and I disagree...

I Disagree because...I believe Naruto and Bleach filler are different from the rest of the other series. And that's...So much amount of fillers, probably more than the canon, which spans a year or two. Now this type of filler will definitely drag the series and lower it's ratings, and lose it's viewers specially the ones who are looking for a plot or story. 
The thing about One Piece filler is that they don't last continuously for 2 years, mostly 5-13 episodes. And I have enjoyed them 10x more than any filler specially the G8 arc, which I believe was brilliant filler with nice animation. So there is a difference b/w small fillers and HUGE fillers.

I Agree because...I think Naruto's ratings started dropping slightly with the attack on konoha, then more with the sasuke retrieval arc...Then killed itself with the filler. Which means filler was not the main reason behind the decrease of ratings, but it definitely worsen the situation after the end of part 1.

I  also believe that the studios add filler to increase ratings. but I meant the small fillers.


----------



## Crush! (Nov 21, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> I Agree because...I think Naruto's ratings started dropping slightly with the attack on konoha, then more with the sasuke retrieval arc...Then killed itself with the filler. Which means filler was not the main reason behind the decrease of ratings, but it definitely worsen the situation after the end of part 1.
> 
> I  also believe that the studios add filler to increase ratings. but I meant the small fillers.



What the fuck are you talking about? The Sasuke Retrieval arc was the highest rated arc of the original Naruto series. It was at One Piece's toes in ratings back then (8s and the occasional 9s).


----------



## Codde (Nov 21, 2008)

XMURADX said:
			
		

> Yeah...Full Metal Alchemist performed really well and was different than the manga.
> Sure the manga is not the only factor, but just helps the anime.
> But if the manga starts sucking then the anime will be no different. just like the first 3 arcs of Shippuuden, I believe the manga material was not on par as Naruto part 1.
> I meant not THE MAIN factor, but it definitely helps the ratings if it's popular and the same people who are reading the manga will watch the anime.


Which is what I'm saying, that the manga can help the anime. But it's not the only factor. 

Though as for the quality of the series, that can be a fairly subjective matter and hard to see what influence that has on ratings. But I don't think the manga and anime sales would actually correlate. Say if the volume sales drop a bit or rise a bit, the same isn't neccessarily seen in the ratings. Such as with Thriller Bark and One Piece. Where the volume sells went back up again, though the ratings didn't. But I'm not exactly sure if there was a time slot change at the beginning of Thriller Bark, or if it was during the previous arc.




> I Disagree because...I believe Naruto and Bleach filler are different from the rest of the other series. And that's...So much amount of fillers, probably more than the canon, which spans a year or two. Now this type of filler will definitely drag the series and lower it's ratings, and lose it's viewers specially the ones who are looking for a plot or story.
> The thing about One Piece filler is that they don't last continuously for 2 years, mostly 5-13 episodes. And I have enjoyed them 10x more than any filler specially the G8 arc, which I believe was brilliant filler with nice animation. So there is a difference b/w small fillers and HUGE fillers.
> 
> I Agree because...I think Naruto's ratings started dropping slightly with the attack on konoha, then more with the sasuke retrieval arc...Then killed itself with the filler. Which means filler was not the main reason behind the decrease of ratings, but it definitely worsen the situation after the end of part 1.


My point is that looking at the ratings, there wasn't any notable drop for the long stretches of fillers. I think Shippuden started off worse (or at least not too much higher) than the aime ended despite the 2 years or so of filler that Naruto ended in.

The fillers have plot, a self-contained plot. There's no reason for non-manga purists to complain unless they dislike what they're seeing. Which has nothing ot do whether or not it's part of the manga. Episodic anime do well enough in Japan (while on NF you see complaints about episodic series and how they often are.)

If it was such a clean cut matter that filler or non-canon material = worse ratings, then you wouldn't see so many studios not bothering to follow the manga even if they have more than enough material. They're not the same market even if one can influence the other.


----------



## Nekki (Nov 21, 2008)

Code said:


> If it was such a clean cut matter that filler or non-canon material = worse ratings, then you wouldn't see so many studios not bothering to follow the manga even if they have more than enough material. They're not the same market even if one can influence the other.



So much truth in this last part. I know it's a show 'somewhat' for kids but they could've at least made fillers with better content, those months between sasuke retrieval failure and naruto leaving konoha had potential.

But all in all i don't think it's 100% the studios fault, but a great deal of it is ours for wanting something from a show not even targeted for us.

Also 4% sucks lol. Just a number tho.


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh my god 4.1%, I will drop a nuclear on Japan, wait guys on the news for my name to appear as a terrorist who destroyed Japan.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Nov 22, 2008)

Crush! said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? The Sasuke Retrieval arc was the highest rated arc of the original Naruto series. It was at One Piece's toes in ratings back then (8s and the occasional 9s).



Nope, the sasuke retrieal arc averaged  5.5-6.0 ratings, just look back in the ratings page.

The highest ratings was for the save garaa arc, that averaged about a 7.0.
Lol, Shippuuden has never hit a 9.


----------



## koolo (Nov 22, 2008)

crush..."back then" getting an 8 or 9 % wasnt on one piece level....back then one piece avg was 12%


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 22, 2008)

@ Code, but I believe that these series are successful due to the studio following the manga faithfully.

@Crush, read the above two posts, and I don't think Naruto came even close to One Piece's toes back then, even now (except for One Episode)...So looking at the latest episodes.
One Piece 377 = 9.8
Naruto 85 = 4.1
Still the same average difference just like before or during Naruto's prime days. Not forget, One Piece is a morning show, which means less people watching and lower ratings.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Nov 22, 2008)

You compare One piece rating with Naruto rating... But they are aired on the same tv station ? And if its two different network : The amount of people who can see it are the same ? (for example, in USA, you cant compare FOX ratings with HBO ratings)


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 22, 2008)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> You compare One piece rating with Naruto rating... But they are aired on the same tv station ? And if its two different network : The amount of people who can see it are the same ? (for example, in USA, you cant compare FOX ratings with HBO ratings)



All the shows from different networks are displayed on one chart. Don't make me sound as if I was the one who created the ratings chart.

I just go with what I see.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Nov 22, 2008)

Its just a question, dude, chill out ^^"

My english is not excellent, so dont think i can put a complexe idea (like saying you lie or something else) in a simple question like that. 

What i wanted to say, its that some TV SHow like Dexter are shown on cable and cant do more than 2 millions people watching it, but some other like House MD are aired on FOX which broadcasted in all the country...

And other thing i dont understand. If One piece is aired the morning, and Naruto isnt aired at exactly the same time, why do you compare pourcentage which represents the share of audience at the time they are airing ? It would be better to compare the number of people watching it.

Naruto can do 4.8% and 10million people watching it and One piece 9% and 5 million if there arent aired at the same time.

And even if its not you who "created the rating chart", we can discuss about it if something is wrong


----------



## koolo (Nov 22, 2008)

^^^ both naruto and one piece are available to the same amount of people...not like  the hbo (where you have to pay more money) and fox example that you gave


and OH MY GOD how wrong you are with the "Naruto can do 4.8% and 10million people watching it and One piece 9% and 5 million if there arent aired at the same time."


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 22, 2008)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> Its just a question, dude, chill out ^^"
> 
> My english is not excellent, so dont think i can put a complexe idea (like saying you lie or something else) in a simple question like that.
> 
> ...


I'm cool, never got mad in the first place. 

If I watched a show in the morning, does that mean I won't stay up later on to watch another show?

Let me put it for you in this way: 
Ratings = No. of People who watched the episode

All of these shows will be put up as an Anime Genre, without taking in mind the time, Network, type of the series...it's not necessary since all of them are Anime.

Naruto is broadcasted in Prime Time, Basically the best time where most viewers gather.
One Piece is broadcasted in the Morning, Basically the worst time.

Still One Piece gathers more viewers than Naruto. (Miracle?)

When One Piece was at prime time, the ratings were really high sometimes hitting 19.1%.


----------



## Aspicom (Nov 22, 2008)

Yet. we can't get One Piece in America, that is sad.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 22, 2008)

Aspicom said:


> Yet. we can't get One Piece in America, that is sad.


All the blame goes to 4kids...They ruined it. Still the amount of American fans who are watching One Piece at the moment is impressive, even after 4kids butchering.

Anyway, as long as One Piece is popular in Japan then I don't care much.




gaara454545 said:


> Oh my god 4.1%, I will drop a nuclear on Japan, wait guys on the news for my name to appear as a terrorist who destroyed Japan.


That's not funny...Specially the Japanese, they don't find this particular subject funny.


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 23, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> That's not funny...Specially the Japanese, they don't find this particular subject funny.





I didnt talk to you, fuck off.


----------



## Devid (Nov 27, 2008)

I love to watch this show.I will rate it 10/10.This anime show is the Bast.Pretty cool.I like naruto in this Show Because he is the Funniest Person in this Show.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 27, 2008)

Devid said:


> I love to watch this show.I will rate it 10/10.This anime show is the Bast.Pretty cool.I like naruto in this Show Because he is the Funniest Person in this Show.



Wrong Thread...  

He used to be funny in Part 1, but now he is acting like a Jackass. 
Kakashi still cracks some funny jokes though, and Kakuzu too.


----------



## Devid (Nov 28, 2008)

I have Just Rated this Show.Have given some additional information as naruto is my Favorite in this show.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2008)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> You compare One piece rating with Naruto rating... But they are aired on the same tv station ? And if its two different network : The amount of people who can see it are the same ? (for example, in USA, you cant compare FOX ratings with HBO ratings)



I don't know whether I should  or


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Nov 28, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I don't know whether I should  or



I dont understand your post... :x

If you have some information on tv ratings i'm not aware of, i would be glad to learn something... Otherwise, i dont see what's stupid in my posts : Naruto and OP are not aired on the same tv network neither on the same hour, so its not relevant to compare their rating in percentage. (because tou have to watch global tv rating on the other tv network -> maybe at the time which Naruto is aired, there are other tv programs which do big audience. Or maybe not, but its something we have to know if we want to compare tv ratings between the two anime...)


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 28, 2008)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> I dont understand your post... :x
> 
> If you have some information on tv ratings i'm not aware of, i would be glad to learn something... Otherwise, i dont see what's stupid in my posts : Naruto and OP are not aired on the same tv network neither on the same hour, so its not relevant to compare their rating in percentage. (because tou have to watch global tv rating on the other tv network -> maybe at the time which Naruto is aired, there are other tv programs which do big audience. Or maybe not, but its something we have to know if we want to compare tv ratings between the two anime...)



Genre, Time, Network, Type....All these may effect the ratings, but when comparing b\w all the animes, In japan it doesn't matter...Look at the Top 10 list and see how different the animes are from each other.


----------



## Even (Nov 28, 2008)

Devid said:


> I have Just Rated this Show.Have given some additional information as naruto is my Favorite in this show.



hehe, well, this isn't exactly the thread for that  The thread is called Naruto Shippuden Ratings because it deals with the *official* ratings from Japan, not fanratings


----------



## adam5aby (Nov 29, 2008)

Even said:


> hehe, well, this isn't exactly the thread for that  The thread is called Naruto Shippuden Ratings because it deals with the *official* ratings from Japan, not fanratings



what he said


what the hell are you guys bickering over. just chill out and wait til someone posts the real ratings please.


----------



## geG (Dec 5, 2008)

Special was 5.4%.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 5, 2008)

Geg said:


> Special was 5.4%.


Meh, for a special.

Isn't specials are supposed to get higher than average or double?
This is like an average of 1 episode.


----------



## Archah (Dec 5, 2008)

Uh? Why double? Its like 1 episode, but 40 minutes instead 20.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 5, 2008)

Archah said:


> Uh? Why double? Its like 1 episode, but 40 minutes instead 20.


Okay, not exactly double but 2-3% increase. Well, it should be higher than  the average 1 episode at least. Since it's* a Special*.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Okay, not exactly double but 2-3% increase. Well, it should be higher than  the average 1 episode at least. Since it's* a Special*.



you and your One Piece  ratings


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 5, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you and your onepiece ratings



One Piece??? 
Ratings are not mine...You know. 

BTW, it's One Piece not onepiece.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> One Piece???
> Ratings are not mine...You know.
> 
> BTW, it's One Piece not onepiece.



dont edit my post 

and naruto ratings are good as they are.
they wont be as high as One Piece 

you see 85 wasnt higher than 377 and it deserved to be


----------



## Even (Dec 5, 2008)

One Piece has always been more popular than Naruto in Japan... Nothing can change that


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 5, 2008)

Even said:


> One Piece has always been more popular than Naruto in Japan... Nothing can change that



Isn't the truth so wonderful sometimes...


----------



## Nekki (Dec 5, 2008)

Why would a special ahve higher % than a normal episode really O.o

If you count 4% for one episode

then 4% for another episode next week and take the average % of both eps it's... still 4%!

So yeah people are mislead by the word 'special'


----------



## Ushae (Dec 5, 2008)

What the hell is Sanze to have such high ratings ? And where in the world is Bleach on that list :amazed

I'm pleased to see One Piece up there though


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 5, 2008)

Ushae said:


> What the hell is Sanze to have such high ratings ? And where in the world is Bleach on that list :amazed
> 
> I'm pleased to see One Piece up there though



Bleach have generally low ratings...It' doesn't even come close to the top 10 anymore.










OP


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 5, 2008)

ratings means nothing


----------



## Andre (Dec 6, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ratings means nothing



Agreed, Bleach may not be considered great in Japan but its still a badass anime. I'm actually suprised on how low Bleach's ratings were. I cant believe *Pokemon* is even beating Bleach, I know the Japanese are poke-maniacs but damn.... they freaked me out when I saw how Japan was acting when the 10th Pokemon movie came out. :amazed


----------



## geG (Dec 12, 2008)

STOP THE PRESSES

Pokemon Diamond & Pearl: 5.7%
Naruto Shippuuden: 6.4%


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 12, 2008)

Geg said:


> STOP THE PRESSES
> 
> Pokemon Diamond & Pearl: 5.7%
> Naruto Shippuuden: 6.4%



lol...That's like 0.7 increase...











The ending of an arc...lol


----------



## Catterix (Dec 12, 2008)

Naruto beat Pokemon!

Suck it, Pikachu!!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 12, 2008)

we beat the pokemons


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 12, 2008)

Is this the first time where Shippuuden beaten pokemon?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 12, 2008)

next One Piece


----------



## geG (Dec 12, 2008)

I think there might have been one ep back in the 20-somethings where it beat pokemon by like 0.1% or something but I'm not sure.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 12, 2008)

Mmmm...So it means, only Pokemon is the real competitor for Naruto at the moment. Right?

I'm actually more curious now in watching Pokemon's episode, just to check why it failed... 




hgfdsahjkl said:


> next One Piece


You dream too much don't you... 



Hey, I thought you said ratings doesn't matter.


----------



## nick1689 (Dec 12, 2008)

Do you have the top 10 for this week Geg?


----------



## Nekki (Dec 12, 2008)

6.4% good number, looks like people like the FRS lol


----------



## niko^ (Dec 12, 2008)

nick1689 said:


> Do you have the top 10 for this week Geg?



This week isn't over yet


----------



## nick1689 (Dec 12, 2008)

niko^ said:


> This week isn't over yet



I think Ill just direct this at myself:


----------



## Andre (Dec 13, 2008)

lol I don't really get why people are judging the quality of a show based on ratings. If only this was ratings in America. One Peice and Pokemon wouldn't have such high numbers lol. Hmm despite being criticized Naruto Shippuuden is actually doing very well for itself. If only it was more fast paced....


----------



## geG (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't think anyone here is judging the show's quality based on the ratings.


----------



## Andre (Dec 13, 2008)

LOL this is why Pokemon is beating Naruto!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMqt7Ajkg4g[/YOUTUBE]

Japan is holding out on us!!


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 13, 2008)

*lol nice vid Timoteyo7 reps*


----------



## Andre (Dec 13, 2008)

lol thanks. I think Japan is probably hiding some badass Pokemon show we don't know about.


----------



## ZE (Dec 15, 2008)

Geg said:


> STOP THE PRESSES
> 
> Pokemon Diamond & Pearl: 5.7%
> Naruto Shippuuden: 6.4%



I?m not surprised, it confirms what I suspected, when Naruto -the main character, and a very popular one I might add- fights or is focused on the ratings are higher. Despite being one of the manga readers favourites Shikamaru doesn?t attract as many anime watchers as Naruto or Sasuke. I mean, why would studio pierrot insist on making Naruto appear in every single filler episode and movie if not to please the anime fans? 
BTW, how is bleach doing?


----------



## niko^ (Dec 27, 2008)

*4.4% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターダイヤモンド･パール
*3.9% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

guess they don't like fillers in Japan  or maybe...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 27, 2008)

timoteyo7 said:


> LOL this is why Pokemon is beating Naruto!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMqt7Ajkg4g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Japan is holding out on us!!



lmao! that seriously made me laugh!


----------



## Catterix (Dec 27, 2008)

niko^ said:


> *4.4% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターダイヤモンド･パール
> *3.9% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝
> 
> guess they don't like fillers in Japan  or maybe...



Possibly. But who watches Naruto on Christmas day  I daresay that's the reason for low ratings lol


----------



## geG (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah that's most likely the reason. Episodes aired on any kind of holiday tend to suffer in ratings.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 28, 2008)

Geg said:


> Yeah that's most likely the reason. Episodes aired on any kind of holiday tend to suffer in ratings.



Yeah...All shows gets affected, even the top shows like Sazae-san.

BTW, I thought this thread was dead, good to see it back.


----------



## TadloS (Dec 28, 2008)

^Peoples just forgot this thread.


----------



## Nekki (Dec 28, 2008)

SoldaT said:


> ^Peoples just forgot this thread.



fillers make people forget a lot of stuff


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm not letting this thread to die.

Geg, how is the filler performing?


----------



## geG (Jan 15, 2009)

lol yeah I forgot about this

episode 91 was 4.0%. Still to early for 92.

edit: Looks like we skipped 89. It was 5.1%.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 15, 2009)

Mmmmm, filler is performing really good. I predict a 3.7 for 92. 

No Sasuke effect yet 

Thanks.


----------



## Sunabozu (Jan 17, 2009)

don't worry, this thread won't die ...


----------



## geG (Jan 17, 2009)

92 was 4.8%, a little better


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 17, 2009)

Geg said:


> 92 was 4.8%, a little better



Hahaa...Sasuke 
He does help a little indeed.


----------



## geG (Jan 23, 2009)

93 was 4.5%.


----------



## Even (Jan 23, 2009)

a small decrease then....

Hopefully it'll rise more as the arc (hopefully) gets more interesting.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 23, 2009)

Can't blame the declining ratings to be honest, I dunno if I'd bother tuning in if it's this quality.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 23, 2009)

As long as the episodes are boring the ratings will keep coming down.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Jan 23, 2009)

the ratings are going to decline because they are in filler right now. Honestly I dont care about the ratings as long as they stay up enough to keep the show on air. I like it and to me that's all that matters. Its obviously popular enough to be known worldwide so its doing something right.


----------



## Andre (Jan 23, 2009)

^ Actually I've been watching Shippuuden and the fillers are actually quite entertaining. I can pretty much say this is best filler arc in Naruto.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 23, 2009)

Kyūbi Naruto said:


> the ratings are going to decline because they are in filler right now. Honestly I dont care about the ratings as long as they stay up enough to keep the show on air. I like it and to me that's all that matters. Its obviously popular enough to be known worldwide so its doing something right.



For that, the ratings would probably have to decline down to about 1% and stay like that for 5-10 weeks.



timoteyo7 said:


> ^ Actually I've been watching Shippuuden and the fillers are actually quite entertaining. I can pretty much say this is best filler arc in Naruto.



Perhaps they will be in the long run. But for me, 90-93 have just been so dull. The beginning of the last filler arc was much, much better. It kept the mystique around Sora and their attackers whilst inkeeping action. In 4 episodes, that arc progressed much further than this one has.


----------



## neshru (Jan 23, 2009)

Catterix said:


> In 4 episodes, that arc progressed much further than this one has.


Not sure about that, but at least the action made up for the slow pace.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 23, 2009)

neshru said:


> Not sure about that, but at least the action made up for the slow pace.



Well, we got introduced to Sora, and the temple. Learnt about its history. Had some actual character interaction from Sora and Naruto, even a little bit of development. There was then a big battle.

So far we've found out that Guren is bad. Her cronies are bad. Yuukimaru can summon the 3 tails. And Gamakichi can't use water attacks.

... So yeah. Hopefully, however, this is all building to something worthwhile.


----------



## neshru (Jan 23, 2009)

Catterix said:


> So far we've found out that Guren is bad. Her cronies are bad. Yuukimaru can summon the 3 tails. And Gamakichi can't use water attacks.


You can put it that way, but from the point of view of what has actually happened we have:
Sora arc: naruto and his team leave for the temple; naruto fights sora; they meet the monks and arrive at the temple; they leave the temple to chase the tomb raiders; they engage the tomb raiders.

Current arc: orochimaru asks kabuto to bring him guren; kabuto meets guren; tsunade receives the letter from the dead anbu and prepares a team to investigate the zone; guren makes the prisoners fight each other; team kakashi starts the mission; naruto leaves with jiraiya; kabuto leaves with yuukimaru; guren leaves her hideout with the prisoners that are still alive; team kakashi arrives at the hideout and then leaves to pursue the enemy; naruto arrives at the hot springs village and starts his training; sasuke fights a thousand ninjas and wins; team kakashi finds out about the enemy's jutsu and sends a crystal to tsunade; kabuto arrives at the test site and does his work; naruto meets yuukimaru; naruto makes some progress with his training and goes back to konoha after jiraiya leaves.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 23, 2009)

True, but you could also then list; "Naruto blinks", "Sakura takes a step", in actual events. For me it's the relevancy of these things I'm thinking about, in regards to the rest of the arc.

Regardless, should still be enjoyable soon.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Catterix said:


> True, but you could also then list; "Naruto blinks", "Sakura takes a step", in actual events. For me it's the relevancy of these things I'm thinking about, in regards to the rest of the arc.
> 
> Regardless, should still be enjoyable soon.



 I know, I havn't watched the latest episodes yet but I want to see the actual story progress. Its not about just wanting the anime to be true to the manga its the fact that Ive read the manga and now I wanna see it animated and also the fact that its been so long since we've read the chapters that the current arc in the anime is coming from you tend to forget some things! Its nice seeing it again and seeing it animated in color and in motion.


----------



## geG (Jan 30, 2009)

94 was 5.0%

Bit of an increase, too bad it was for such a boring episode though


----------



## Catterix (Jan 30, 2009)

I think I'm the only one who actually really enjoyed that episode lol.

90-93 I couldn't stand, having never watched 92 all the way through. And stopping 93 at regular points.  But 94... somehow kept my attention.

Still, a lot more boring than the canon arc that it could be


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 30, 2009)

Geg said:


> 94 was 5.0%
> 
> Bit of an increase, too bad it was for such a boring episode though


Agrees...

Hey Geg...Did Shippuuden enter the top 10 since Pokemon was beaten?

I'm not sure cause I haven't been checking the luxury chart constantly, But I have noticed an absence.


----------



## geG (Jan 30, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Still, a lot better than the canon arc that it could be



fixed 



XMURADX said:


> Agrees...
> 
> Hey Geg...Did Shippuuden enter the top 10 since Pokemon was beaten?
> 
> I'm not sure cause I haven't been checking the luxury chart constantly, But I have noticed an absence.


I dunno probably. I don't really pay attention to the top 10


----------



## neshru (Jan 30, 2009)

these ratings are surprisingly high for such a boring arc. I wonder if that trailer really brought more people to watch it


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 30, 2009)

neshru said:


> these ratings are surprisingly high for such a boring arc.* I wonder if that trailer really brought more people to watch it*



That's the reason right there...I mean, they made it look intense in the preview.


----------



## Nekki (Jan 30, 2009)

Catterix said:


> I think I'm the only one who actually really enjoyed that episode lol.



Don't worry i'm with you there =P


----------



## moonlitinuyasha1985 (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh my god, it's that bad? Not surprising since the pace of the fillers is so freakin' slow!


----------



## geG (Jan 30, 2009)

It isn't bad


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 5, 2009)

Long time since Shippuuden was in the top 10...94 was ranked 10th.

Filler is still holding. I guess japan likes frogs...


----------



## TadloS (Feb 5, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> I guess japan likes frogs...



/confirmed


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 5, 2009)

SoldaT said:


> /confirmed



Hey at least...Frogs>>>Sasuke 

That's what the ratings say


----------



## Catterix (Feb 5, 2009)

Nekki said:


> Don't worry i'm with you there =P



Yay! I'm not alone! 



moonlitinuyasha1985 said:


> Oh my god, it's that bad? Not surprising since the pace of the fillers is so freakin' slow!



It isn't bad. Fool 



XMURADX said:


> Long time since Shippuuden was in the top 10...94 was ranked 10th.
> 
> Filler is still holding. I guess japan likes frogs...



Could you provide links rather than just telling us these rankings? lol


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 5, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Could you provide links rather than just telling us these rankings? lol



What...You don't trust me? 

Wait...One Piece. 


http://www.videor.co.jp/data/ratedata/top10.htm#comic  

Keep it a secret...So we can keep this thread alive.


----------



## Catterix (Feb 5, 2009)

The links were usually posted in this thread anyway, so it's not killing the thread, they'll still be reported in this thread.

And why wouldn't I trust you because of One Piece? :S


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 5, 2009)

Catterix said:


> And why wouldn't I trust you because of One Piece? :S



I dunno... :S

Some people judge me by my sig or avatar...And Think I'm a One Piece fanboy.


----------



## Catterix (Feb 5, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> I dunno... :S
> 
> Some people judge me by my sig or avatar...And Think I'm a One Piece fanboy.



Ah right. Nah, I do think you're a fan, but I wouldn't think you'd lie about Naruto to make One Piece look better.

One Piece is better than Naruto in general. And it's far more popular than Naruto in Japan. I just prefer Naruto, that's all lol.


----------



## neshru (Feb 5, 2009)

Catterix said:


> One Piece is better than Naruto in general.


I don't know if it's better than Naruto as a manga to anime conversion, but I've never really been impressed by OP, be it the animation quality or the story.


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 5, 2009)

*



			I don't know if it's better than Naruto as a manga to anime conversion, but I've never really been impressed by OP, be it the animation quality or the story
		
Click to expand...


Same here Neshru, OP just seem kinda of repetitive if you ask me.*


----------



## Nekki (Feb 5, 2009)

Don't want to deviate from the purpose of this thread but i couldn't get past ep 110 of one piece... maybe if i was castrated.


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey some people say Pokemon is the Best ...Tastes. lol

I was one of the biggest Naruto fans before (I'm still, but not on the same level ).

For me One Piece had it's share of bad moments...But not something that makes me curse or get really pissed as in Naruto. And Oda keeps One Piece interesting somehow (Epic moments) and keeps getting better, But Kishimoto's second part didn't do it for me, It had really great moments but felt very shallow and repetitive...And the important fights were extremely disappointing...Not to forget some characters deaths were horribly done. And Sasuke just keeps ruining this manga more and more..sigh...
Plus the starting of Shippuuden and the fillers just made it worse. Although I admit Shippuuden is getting a lot better. Pacing wise and Animation wise. But not story wise...Yet. 

For me...Kishimoto is trying to make his manga a videogame...While Oda tries to make it a masterpiece.  

Sorry for going off topic. 





			
				Catterix said:
			
		

> Ah right. Nah, I do think you're a fan, but I wouldn't think you'd lie about Naruto to make One Piece look better.
> 
> One Piece is better than Naruto in general. And it's far more popular than Naruto in Japan. I just prefer Naruto, that's all lol.


Thanks for looking past my sig and behavior. I just prefer One Piece, that's all. lol 





			
				Catterix said:
			
		

> I wouldn't think you'd lie about Naruto to make One Piece look better.


As if I need to


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 6, 2009)

> Some people judge me by my sig or avatar...And Think I'm a One Piece fanboy.



you are a One Piecetard


----------



## Voodoo chile (Feb 6, 2009)

Could someone explain how are those ratings done?


----------



## Arnaz (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm in shock,total shock.I mean pokemon DP beats Shippuuden?Wtf?


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 6, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> you are a One Piecetard


lol...And you are a HxH tard... 

Does HxH Mangaka love his work?



A Hisoka-tard as well...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 6, 2009)

yes,but he is a badass
jump cant order him around


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 6, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yes,but he is a badass
> jump cant order him around



lol...Badass = Careless

He doesn't love his work...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 6, 2009)

he is a bastard


----------



## Catterix (Feb 6, 2009)

Voodoo chile said:


> Could someone explain how are those ratings done?



TV Tokyo is a digital channel, they record the number of people who tune into the channel during the period of the showing of Naruto and then calculate those numbers of people into percentages based on the total TV viewing. So if a show had a rating of 100% that meant everyone on TV watched it that night. If it had 50% ratings that meant half the TV audience watched it.

Naruto currently has 4-6% ratings which is pretty damn good for an ordinary show in a country with 5,000,000+ channels.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 6, 2009)

japan got  5,000,000+ channels is it real?
wtf

hard to believe


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 6, 2009)

damn 5,000,000!!!

Catterix...Any idea about the number of people...Like Naruto is getting 4-6%? How many people does this percentage represent? Is it in millions?


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 6, 2009)

*



			Naruto currently has 4-6% ratings which is pretty damn good for an ordinary show in a country with 5,000,000+ channels.
		
Click to expand...

Damn that alot channels




			damn 5,000,000!!!

Catterix...Any idea about the number of people...Like Naruto is getting 4-6%? How many people does this percentage represent? Is it in millions?
		
Click to expand...

Probably so XMURADX*


----------



## Catterix (Feb 6, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> damn 5,000,000!!!
> 
> Catterix...Any idea about the number of people...Like Naruto is getting 4-6%? How many people does this percentage represent? Is it in millions?



Yes it's in millions. 6% is close to around 7.6 million people watching the show. In terms of popularity, in Japan, that's equivilant to around 10-12 million people watching it in America.

And no, it's not 5,000,000, I exaggerated because I was tired lol. It's over a million though. I think I read that in 2006 there were 1,524,000 channels or something like that.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 6, 2009)

above million is still crazy


----------



## Catterix (Feb 6, 2009)

Indeed. Please note that about 90% of these are digital channels that stream internet advertising, act as dating agencies, import a random news channel from Luxemborg or something.


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 6, 2009)

Mmmm....That will teach some people not complain about the ratings anymore... 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## geG (Feb 6, 2009)

4.6% this week


----------



## Nekki (Feb 7, 2009)

Catterix said:


> And no, it's not 5,000,000, I exaggerated because I was tired lol. It's over a million though. I think I read that in 2006 there were 1,524,000 channels or something like that.



I'm sure it's hard to get something good to watch on sundays most of the time. It's like that all over the world


----------



## Nekki (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't want to double post, but what were the ratings for 96??


----------



## ZiBi21 (Feb 14, 2009)

well this week we at least saw little of hinatas moves so it could go up a little bit.... but anyway this whole long filler is makeing the rateings drop.... its too slow... normaly if they kicked out that useless talk and implanted fights it would be more interesting and faster... I assume it will take another month to finish the filler arc. then april we maybe might see back to story...


----------



## geG (Feb 14, 2009)

4.2% for this week


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 14, 2009)

Interesting how Naruto's ratings mostly jumps up and down by a small difference (0.2-1.5), while One Piece's ratings keeps jumping up and down like crazy mostly (1.5-3.0).

Thanks Geg.


----------



## Even (Feb 14, 2009)

I contributed to the rating this week


----------



## Catterix (Feb 15, 2009)

ZiBi21 said:


> well this week we at least saw little of hinatas moves so it could go up a little bit.... but anyway this whole long filler is makeing the rateings drop.... its too slow... normaly if they kicked out that useless talk and implanted fights it would be more interesting and faster... I assume it will take another month to finish the filler arc. then april we maybe might see back to story...



I'm afraid ratings don't work like that. They're based on how many people tune into the episodes, and for all their wonder, I'm afraid the Japanese public are not psychic and so even if an episode has amazing action, they won't necessarily know beforehand to tune in, and there wasn't anything in the preview for ep 96 to show that Hinata would be fighting.


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 15, 2009)

It all depends on the preview...


----------



## LGDArm (Feb 15, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Yes it's in millions. 6% is close to around 7.6 million people watching the show. In terms of popularity, in Japan, that's equivilant to around 10-12 million people watching it in America.
> 
> And no, it's not 5,000,000, I exaggerated because I was tired lol. It's over a million though. I think I read that in 2006 there were 1,524,000 channels or something like that.



Er, there aren't over a million channels.

According to wiki, and two friends in Japan, I'm going to call BS. Got a source?


----------



## Crush! (Feb 15, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Yes it's in millions. 6% is close to around 7.6 million people watching the show. In terms of popularity, in Japan, that's equivilant to around 10-12 million people watching it in America.
> 
> And no, it's not 5,000,000, I exaggerated because I was tired lol. It's over a million though. I think I read that in 2006 there were 1,524,000 channels or something like that.



Um, no. There are not that many channels here, not nearly that many. I dunno wtf you're talking about.

I get far less channels than I did in America even with digital cable.


----------



## Catterix (Feb 16, 2009)

Teehee, then my source is completely incorrect 

Irrelevant nonetheless.


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 16, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Teehee, then my source is completely incorrect
> 
> Irrelevant nonetheless.



Next time, I'll ask for sources


----------



## Catterix (Feb 16, 2009)

Would be wise, lol. I'd just heard it from an unreliable source and found it such an irrelevant point given what we were actually talking about.

I forgot that internet peeps were so pedantic lol


----------



## geG (Feb 27, 2009)

Oops completely forgot last week  It was 5.0%

But wow, this was completely unexpected. This week:

Pokemon DP: 5.1%
Naruto Shippuuden: 5.6%


----------



## Even (Feb 27, 2009)

Naruto beating Pokemon??? :amazed

and in filler mode too???


----------



## insane111 (Feb 27, 2009)

Even said:


> Naruto beating Pokemon??? :amazed
> 
> and in filler mode too???



3 tails>pokemon

if next week doesn't have even more viewers, then we'll have a good reason to be confused.


----------



## Catterix (Feb 27, 2009)

That's insane. I'm guessing the action of last weeks episode must've caused a word-of-mouth that got more people to watch it, thinking there'd be more action. Alas.

Here's hoping they don't get discouraged.


----------



## neshru (Feb 27, 2009)

lol, isn't this crappy filler arc getting better ratings than the H&K arc?


----------



## dee634 (Feb 27, 2009)

neshru said:


> lol, isn't this crappy filler arc getting better ratings than the H&K arc?



I think it'll be better than the last filler... I hate Zora so much... such a damn baby

I dont know if it's just me, but I think they are doing the manga-readers a huge favor by releasing new stuff from time to time... supposedly if it's good stuff to watch.

And this new filler arc will definantly have some Naruto and Hinata material, which will rock! (because word has it, she totally digs him lull)

And Shino is my personal favorite out of the 2nd party characters, hes so damn hilarious and awesome.


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 27, 2009)

lol...This is probably the worst episode in this filler.

Fart>>>>>>>>>>>>>Pokemon


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 27, 2009)

filler getting ratings?! the japanese will watch anything!


----------



## Eternal Pein (Feb 27, 2009)

I cant belive that a filler arc would do better then Hidan and Kakuzus arc


----------



## TadloS (Feb 27, 2009)

Lol, in Japan people give it a chance for this hopeless filler and ratings next week will be worse.


----------



## Catterix (Feb 28, 2009)

Indeed, due to the animation and action in 97 being pretty good as well as Hinata getting some good screen time, people decided to tune in this week. The preview also made this episode look like a battle one, rather than 2 minutes of action, 15 minutes of very, very slow talking and then 1 minute of tense drama cliffhanger.


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 1, 2009)

Do we have a top 10 for this week?


----------



## geG (Mar 5, 2009)

Naruto was #9 last week.

Second week in a row:

Pokemon DP: 4.5%
Naruto Shippuuden: 4.9%


----------



## Catterix (Mar 5, 2009)

lol Nice.

And both have an equivilant less amount of viewers. Was there something on this week that meant less people tuned into Pokemon & Naruto?


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 7, 2009)

The episode deserves more to be honest...It was very enjoyable. 
I guess last week's episode turned off a lot of people.

It's weird that Naruto is beating Pokemon, But isn't it the same usual ratings that Shippuuden always gets? 
I guess Pokemon is losing some viewers or is getting really boring.

Last week there was a rising tide which lifts all boats...


----------



## Even (Mar 7, 2009)

wonder what the ratings for this week are...


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 7, 2009)

Even said:


> wonder what the ratings for this week are...



Geg just posted them...


----------



## Even (Mar 7, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> Geg just posted them...



That was for last week  Last time I checked, episode 99 aired *this* week


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 7, 2009)

Even said:


> That was for last week  Last time I checked, episode 99 aired *this* week



Last week was the episode with the fart. Right? Which surprisingly got a high rating = 5.6

This week (E-99) = 4.9%...Which have beaten Pokemon again.


----------



## Even (Mar 7, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> Last week was the episode with the fart. Right? Which surprisingly got a high rating = 5.6
> 
> This week (E-99) = 4.9%...Which have beaten Pokemon again.



aah, my bad  I guess I need to pay better attention


----------



## TadloS (Mar 7, 2009)

Catterix said:


> lol Nice.
> 
> And both have an equivilant less amount of viewers. Was there something on this week that meant less people tuned into Pokemon & Naruto?



At the same time while episode 99 was airing there also was Japan vs China football(Japan won). Maybe because of it. But still pretty good rating.


----------



## niko^ (Mar 13, 2009)

*5.4% 19:00-19:30 TX* ポケットモンスターDP
*5.4% 19:30-19:57 TX* NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## Even (Mar 13, 2009)

ratings climbed this week it seems


----------



## Nekki (Mar 13, 2009)

Cool ratings are steady lately


----------



## Catterix (Mar 17, 2009)

Filler's not doing too badly it seems. Especially compared to Shippuuden's early days.

Mind you, after an episode like 99, it's not surprising the ratings went higher for 100. Here's hoping the special gets some good ratings.

And thanks, *TadloS*, the football game explains it.


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 28, 2009)

What's the special ratings?


----------



## geG (Mar 29, 2009)

Forgot again 

4.2%, going down again


----------



## XMURADX (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks... 

There is one thing that I'm not sure about, how much should a person tune in till he get in the ratings %.
Like if I watched halfway then if I changed the channel, would it count?


----------



## Zeropark (Mar 29, 2009)

Ahh i always hope they fall under 4% so they don't get much money with filler shit. Instead i hope the canon stuff gets more than 6% so they continue it, but it always seems like filler is almost equivalent with canon when it comes to the ratings, kids aren't that clever in young ages..


----------



## Catterix (Mar 29, 2009)

^... You're an idiot.


----------



## Nekki (Mar 29, 2009)

Zeropark said:


> Ahh i always hope they fall under 4% so they don't get much money with filler shit. Instead i hope the canon stuff gets more than 6% so they continue it, but it always seems like filler is almost equivalent with canon when it comes to the ratings, *kids aren't that clever in young ages..*



Let me guess you must be around 12


----------



## Mike3584 (Mar 29, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> Thanks...
> 
> There is one thing that I'm not sure about, how much should a person tune in till he get in the ratings %.
> Like if I watched halfway then if I changed the channel, would it count?



I assume ratings in Japan are tracked in the same, or a similar way to how they're done here. A company, (here nielsen), chooses a particular sampling of individuals and tracks what they watch through various means. Through the surveying they do, they can get a good idea of how many people of how many people watch a particular show in a particular time slot. They can also break it down my demographics and etc. You, individually don't get counted just because you're watching something. You only get counted if you're selected by a company like nielsen.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 2, 2009)

It is done like that, in regards to demographics, etc. 

But for Digital channels, in most countries, they can actually count how many television sets tune into their shows at what time. These can also be used to notify "peak times" during a program, which generally turn out to be around half way through the show.


----------



## LGDArm (Apr 2, 2009)

Catterix said:


> It is done like that, in regards to demographics, etc.
> 
> But for Digital channels, in most countries, they can actually count how many television sets tune into their shows at what time. These can also be used to notify "peak times" during a program, which generally turn out to be around half way through the show.



I can't really confirm if your post is correct in terms of how Japan equates their ratings, but Mike3854 is correct. 

In the US & Canada, Nielson uses a sample (of 5,000 people) to extrapolate the ratings. Same goes for the group/company BARB in the UK.

See:  and Joy to Key.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 12, 2009)

full list:


*Spoiler*: __ 



001-002: 8.0%
003: 6.5%
004: 7.2%
005: 6.0% 
006-007: 7.0%
008-009: 5.3%
010: 4.7%
011: 5.4%
012: 4.7%
013: 5.4%
014: 5.7%
015: 6.4%
016: 5.5%
017: 5.2%
018: 6.3%
019: 5.4%
020: 5.9%
021: 4.7%
022-023: 4.9%
024: 5.3%
025: 6.3%
026: 7.1%
027: 6.2%
028: 5.7%
029-030: 4.6%
031: 7.1%
032: 4.9%
033: 4.9%
034: 4.8%
035: 5.9%
036-037: 6.1%
038: 5.2%
039: 5.7%
040-041: 7.2%
042: 6.6%
043: 6.7%
044: 6.5%
045: 6.2%
046: 5.8%
047: 6.8%
048: 5.8%
049: 5.6%
050: 6.2%
051-052: 5.7%
053-054: 6.5%
055: 6.1%
056: 6.7%
057-058: 6.3%
059: 5.8%
060: 5.7%
061: 5.4%
062: 6.0%
063: 5.5%
064-065: 5.0%
066: 4.5%
067: 4.8%
068-069: 4.6%
070: 4.0%
071: 5.0%
072: 4.3%
073: 6.0%
074: 4.9%
075: 5.7%
076-077: 5.2%
078-079: 5.3%
080: 5.7%
081: 5.8%
082: 4.9%
083: 4.9%
084: 5.8%
085: 4.1% 
086-087: 5.4%
088: 6.4%
089: 5.1%
090: 3.9%
091: 4.0%
092: 4.8%
093: 4.5%
094: 5.0%
095: 4.6%
096: 4.2%
097: 5.0%
098: 5.6%
099: 4.9%
100: 5.4%
101-102: 4.2%
103-104: 4.7%
105: 7.2%
106: 4.6%
107: 4.3%
108: 5.4%
109: 4.3%


----------



## neshru (Apr 12, 2009)

Uh, the ratings during the Sai Arc were much higher than H&K Arc's ratings... go figure


----------



## geG (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah that's pretty sad :/

Also, it looks like Naruto's occasional spot in the Top 10 might be gone for a while due to new Spring series getting up there, like Dragon Ball Kai and Fullmetal Alchemist. Top 10 this week was:

1. Sazae-san (18.8%)
2. Chibi Maruko-chan (13.7%)
3. Dragon Ball Kai (9.8%)
4. One Piece (8.8%)
5. Fresh Pretty Cure! (7.4%)
6. Detective Conan (7.0%)
7. Fullmetal Alchemist (5.3%)
8. Major (5.0%)
9. Atashin'chi (5.0%)
10. Higashi no Eden (4.8%)

Naruto was #11. It would have probably been #12 if Pokemon had aired.


----------



## Hydde (Apr 13, 2009)

damn, is naruto going downhill from now on?¿??¿?


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 13, 2009)

what the hell is dragonball kai?


----------



## dubai909 (Apr 13, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> what the hell is dragonball kai?



good morning 

Anime of the Month - Dragonball Kai


----------



## Even (Apr 14, 2009)

Dragonball Kai is a new re-mastered version of DBZ, where they air it in HD. It's also been recut, so it doesn't feel as slow as it used to be.


----------



## Nekki (Apr 14, 2009)

I guess with DBKai and FMA 2 Naruto is out of the top 10 

This is not related to that matter but i hope Kai doesn't stay too high in the top 10 for long


----------



## Zeropark (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes! They don't deserve high ratings with those fillers, it's their own fault.


----------



## geG (Apr 17, 2009)

*7.2% 19:30-19:57 TX* NARUTO疾風伝 

Hmm, maybe Naruto's place in the Top 10 isn't gone yet. Those are the highest ratings in quite a while


----------



## neshru (Apr 17, 2009)

lol, this came out of nowhere. Maybe people where brought to believe this would be the canon episode with Sasuke, I don't know.


----------



## nick1689 (Apr 17, 2009)

Or maybe people in Japan enjoy filler?


----------



## Even (Apr 17, 2009)

Maybe Ino's boobs helped after all


----------



## insane111 (Apr 17, 2009)

well this is the first time Naruto aired at it's normal time this season, maybe it's because some other popular show in the same timeslot is gone now.

that's probably what happened if it stays that high next week.


----------



## neshru (Apr 17, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> Or maybe people in Japan enjoy filler?


The average ratings for this filler arc are much lower (but not much lower than the H&K arc, so yes, I guess they enjoy the filler arc after all)


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 17, 2009)

I bet everyone forgot their TV on by chance.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 17, 2009)

after bleach last chapter,anything could happen


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 17, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> after bleach last chapter,anything could happen


I agree... 

I'm an anime only, But I had to spoil it.


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 21, 2009)

19.3% 04/19 18:30-19:00 CX* Sazae-san
13.0% 04/19 18:00-18:30 CX* Chibi Maruko-chan
*10.1% 04/19 *9:30-10:00 CX* One Piece*
**9.6% 04/19 *9:00-*9:30 CX* Dragon Ball Kai*
*7.8% 04/19 *8:30-*9:00 EX* Fresh! Pretty Cure
**7.5% 04/16 19:00-19:30 TX* Pokemon DP*
**7.2% 04/16 19:30-19:57 TX* Naruto Shippuden*
*5.8% 04/18 18:00-18:30 NTV Detective Conan
*5.8% 04/18 18:00-18:25 ETV Major
*5.3% 04/19 *7:00-*7:30 NTV Yattaman

Look at Conan, a slight timeslot change can hurt the ratings really bad.
Just like what happened with One Piece during Enies Lobby, but I guess it's back on it's feet again. 

And no FMA. I thought the show is going to be a hit, and have killer ratings. But I guess it's aimed for the mature audience.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 21, 2009)

wow Conan got raped by that change, I like that show 
Never thought I'd see the day when it's lower than Shippuuden


----------



## Nekki (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't like a show that has been going on for like 700 eps and basically nothing moves forward  I was expecting FMA to not be in the top 10 forever too, it's that kind of show heh.


----------



## geG (Apr 21, 2009)

Are you saying FMA goes on for 700 episodes with nothing happening?


----------



## Catterix (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm guessing the first half of Nekki's post was referring to Conan 

Interesting, on some other sites, there are Dragonball fans who are slightly disappointed with Kai's performance in the ratings.

It's like... yuwah?


----------



## Nekki (Apr 21, 2009)

Catterix said:


> I'm guessing the first half of Nekki's post was referring to Conan
> 
> Interesting, on some other sites, there are Dragonball fans who are slightly disappointed with Kai's performance in the ratings.
> 
> It's like... yuwah?



Yes i was referring to Conan lol. Punctuation would help out in my latest post heh.


----------



## saprobe (Apr 21, 2009)

Geg said:


> Are you saying FMA goes on for 700 episodes with nothing happening?


 
_Inuyasha_ syndrome.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 23, 2009)

Naruto 106: 4.6%


----------



## The777Man (Apr 25, 2009)

The only shows that beat Naruto have been a around for a long fucking time. I guess they've just attracted more fans.


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 30, 2009)

*5.4% 19:00-19:30 TX* ポケットモンスターDP
*4.3% 19:30-19:57 TX* NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## Catterix (May 1, 2009)

THE ULTIMATE said:


> The only shows that beat Naruto have been a around for a long fucking time. I guess they've just attracted more fans.



And are generally better too  Still, nice to see that even in filler, Naruto's ratings aren't doing bad at all.


----------



## geG (May 7, 2009)

*5.4% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

Bah, why is it the bad episodes tend to have higher ratings


----------



## XMURADX (May 7, 2009)

Geg said:


> *5.4% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝
> 
> Bah, why is it the bad episodes tend to have higher ratings



lol...So true. Thanks.

Edit: Got it.


----------



## niko^ (May 8, 2009)

*6.2% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターダイヤモンド･パール
    *5.4% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

perhaps related to Golden week?


----------



## insane111 (May 8, 2009)

do the ratings for naruto's rerun get posted anywhere? I'm curious if it's even breaking 3%


----------



## niko^ (May 8, 2009)

insane111 said:


> do the ratings for naruto's rerun get posted anywhere? I'm curious if it's even breaking 3%



Well:

**.*%(*1.5%) 04/29 17:30-18:00 TX* NARUTO～少年篇～（再） 
*2.1%(*1.4%) 04/30 17:30-18:00 TX* NARUTO～少年篇～（再）
**.*%(**.*%) 05/06 17:30-18:00 TX* NARUTO～少年篇～（再） 
**.*%(*2.1%) 05/07 17:30-18:00 TX* NARUTO～少年篇～（再） 

So rating is missing for 3 episodes of four 

parenthesis for first two are from previous week which ended first rerun.


----------



## insane111 (May 15, 2009)

109: 4.3%

quoting to add the last 5 episodes




insane111 said:


> full list:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## m o l o k o (May 15, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> 19.3% 04/19 18:30-19:00 CX* Sazae-san
> 13.0% 04/19 18:00-18:30 CX* Chibi Maruko-chan
> *10.1% 04/19 *9:30-10:00 CX* One Piece*
> **9.6% 04/19 *9:00-*9:30 CX* Dragon Ball Kai*
> ...



Conan on the eight... that?s pretty sad.
(Fresh!Pretty Cure... oh God, why...)


----------



## adam5aby (May 17, 2009)

bad episodes have higher ratings because people are so in disbelief of that crap that they are watching that they stay tuned just to make sure it was a joke


----------



## Catterix (May 17, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if bad episodes had high ratings because they always follow a good episode. So word of mouth leads to people watching the next episode... which ends up being shit.


----------



## XMURADX (May 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



16.7%(16.0%) 05/17 18:30-19:00 CX* サザエさん
12.3%(10.7%) 05/17 18:00-18:30 CX* ちびまる子ちゃん
11.9%(11.5%) 05/15 19:30-20:00 EX* クレヨンしんちゃん
10.6%(10.4%) 05/17 *9:30-10:00 CX* ワンピース
*9.4%(10.3%) 05/15 19:00-19:30 EX* ドラえもん
*9.3%(*9.1%) 05/17 *9:00-*9:30 CX* ドラゴンボール改
*8.7%(*6.5%) 05/16 18:00-18:30 NTV 名探偵コナン
*6.9%(*6.9%) 05/17 *8:30-*9:00 EX* フレッシュプリキュア！
*5.9%(*6.2%) 05/14 19:00-19:30 TX* ポケットモンスターDP
*5.1%(*3.0%) 05/16 11:20-11:45 EX* あたしンち
-------------------------------
*4.7%(*5.1%) 05/17 *7:00-*7:30 NTV ヤッターマン
*4.7%(*4.3%) 05/16 10:00-10:30 TX* ケロロ軍曹
**4.3%(*5.4%) 05/14 19:30-19:57 TX* NARUTO疾風伝*
*3.4%(*4.4%) 05/17 22:54-23:24 TX* ゴルゴ13 ベストセレクション
*4.1%(*4.1%) 05/16 *9:30-10:00 TX* しゅごキャラ！！どきっ
*3.7%(*3.9%) 05/13 19:26-19:55 TX* イナズマイレブン
**3.7%(*3.3%) 05/17 17:00-17:30 TBS 鋼の錬金術師 FULLMETAL ALCHEMIST*
*3.6%(**.*%) 05/16 10:30-11:00 TX* 家庭教師ヒットマン！リボーン
*3.3%(*3.2%) 05/16 *9:00-*9:30 TX* 極上!!めちゃモテ委員長
*3.3%(**.*%) 05/17 *8:30-*9:00 TX* メタルファイト ベイブレード
*3.3%(*2.3%) 05/15 25:23-25:53 TX* ハヤテのごとく!!



For whoever interested in the rankings...I'm too lazy to translate the other titles, but the first 1-4 are the usual shows.

108 was Ranked 10th.
109 was Ranked 13th.

As Catterix said: Bad episodes leads to bad ratings in the next episode and Good episodes leads to good ratings for the next episode.

Thanks for the list insane...Too bad you didn't include the rankings.


----------



## JH24 (May 18, 2009)

I always find these ratings very interested to read.


Insane111, thanks for the list. It's nice to have an overview during the entire Shippuuden series so far. 


XMURADX, thanks for the new ratings too. 




I was wondering one thing, do these ratings have an effect on the shows themselves? If a show is doing bad, does that mean it will get a higher budget? Or if a show has high ratings they can afford to lower the budget? Or doesn't it work that way? Do shows also make money from higher viewer ratings? I don't really know how this works.


----------



## geG (May 18, 2009)

The weird thing is that I haven't been able to find Bleach anywhere in the ratings thread lately


----------



## Codde (May 18, 2009)

JH24 said:
			
		

> I was wondering one thing, do these ratings have an effect on the shows themselves? If a show is doing bad, does that mean it will get a higher budget? Or if a show has high ratings they can afford to lower the budget? Or doesn't it work that way? Do shows also make money from higher viewer ratings? I don't really know how this works.


I think the budget is typically planned before the show based on the sponsors. Seeing as how advertising is typically based on ratings (or in this case expected ratngs), it would influence the budget. The Toei Phillipines President talks about it here.

Considering Naruto has multiple seasons. It could be the case that it's budget/sponsorship for a season might be based on the ratings of the previous season. 

As for a show that does well getting a lower budget, I'm not sure that would be case most of the time. At the very least from what I have seen, sequels often seem to have a higher budget. It'd probably be something that varies case by case. But I don't see why the opposite would be true, a higher budget for a show that is doing poorly probably wouldn't bring in more viewers.


----------



## JH24 (May 18, 2009)

@ Code


Thanks you so much for your detailed explanation and the link. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Blastrix (May 18, 2009)

Geg said:


> The weird thing is that I haven't been able to find Bleach anywhere in the ratings thread lately



That's uhm... pretty bad  Considering that bleach has not even entered the presumably big filler arc yet  (well im expecting ratings to go up after last weeks episode anyway)


----------



## insane111 (May 18, 2009)

Blastrix said:


> That's uhm... pretty bad  Considering that bleach has not even entered the presumably big filler arc yet  (well im expecting ratings to go up after last weeks episode anyway)



It's not that Bleach is doing bad, even shows under 1% are posted. The last Bleach episode to be put up was 216 (3.3%). Don't know what's up 217-219 not being listed.


----------



## geG (May 20, 2009)

Ouch, Naruto was down to #13 last week.


----------



## Zeropark (May 20, 2009)

well deserved


----------



## Psi Factor (May 20, 2009)

Zeropark said:


> well deserved



lol


----------



## insane111 (May 22, 2009)

110: 4.6%


*Spoiler*: __ 



001-002: 8.0%
003: 6.5%
004: 7.2%
005: 6.0%
006-007: 7.0%
008-009: 5.3%
010: 4.7%
011: 5.4%
012: 4.7%
013: 5.4%
014: 5.7%
015: 6.4%
016: 5.5%
017: 5.2%
018: 6.3%
019: 5.4%
020: 5.9%
021: 4.7%
022-023: 4.9%
024: 5.3%
025: 6.3%
026: 7.1%
027: 6.2%
028: 5.7%
029-030: 4.6%
031: 7.1%
032: 4.9%
033: 4.9%
034: 4.8%
035: 5.9%
036-037: 6.1%
038: 5.2%
039: 5.7%
040-041: 7.2%
042: 6.6%
043: 6.7%
044: 6.5%
045: 6.2%
046: 5.8%
047: 6.8%
048: 5.8%
049: 5.6%
050: 6.2%
051-052: 5.7%
053-054: 6.5%
055: 6.1%
056: 6.7%
057-058: 6.3%
059: 5.8%
060: 5.7%
061: 5.4%
062: 6.0%
063: 5.5%
064-065: 5.0%
066: 4.5%
067: 4.8%
068-069: 4.6%
070: 4.0%
071: 5.0%
072: 4.3%
073: 6.0%
074: 4.9%
075: 5.7%
076-077: 5.2%
078-079: 5.3%
080: 5.7%
081: 5.8%
082: 4.9%
083: 4.9%
084: 5.8%
085: 4.1%
086-087: 5.4%
088: 6.4%
089: 5.1%
090: 3.9%
091: 4.0%
092: 4.8%
093: 4.5%
094: 5.0%
095: 4.6%
096: 4.2%
097: 5.0%
098: 5.6%
099: 4.9%
100: 5.4%
101-102: 4.2%
103-104: 4.7%
105: 7.2%
106: 4.6%
107: 4.3%
108: 5.4%
109: 4.3%
110: 4.6%


----------



## geG (May 22, 2009)

> 105: 7.2%
> 106: 4.6%
> 107: 4.3%
> 108: 5.4%
> ...


Does this mean 111 will be 7.2?


----------



## XMURADX (May 22, 2009)

Geg said:


> Does this mean 111 will be 7.2?



More like 113 or 114 might hit 7+.


----------



## Catterix (May 22, 2009)

... I think he was making a joke about the pattern...


----------



## Sinoka (May 25, 2009)

Here's the list of Anime TV Rating last week including Naruto Shippuuden, Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood, Bleach and Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anime TV Ratings in the Kantou Area, Japan 2009.5. 18 (Monday) ~ 2009.5. 24 (Sunday)
18.1%(16.8%) 05/24 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.1%(12.3%) 05/24 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

12.6%(11.9%) 05/22 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.0%(*9.4%) 05/22 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.8%(10.6%) 05/24 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.2%(*9.3%) 05/24 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.9%(*6.9%) 05/24 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*7.2%(*8.7%) 05/23 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.6%(*5.9%) 05/21 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pocket Monster DP [Pokemon Diamond and Pearl]

*5.0%(*3.3%) 05/21 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am Fuji TV Higashi no Eden

------------------------------- 

*4.7%(*4.7%) 05/24 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman

*4.6%(*4.4%) 05/21 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.2%(*5.1%) 05/23 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi ATASHIn'CHI

*4.0%(*3.7%) 05/24 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist:Brotherhood 

*3.9%(*3.7%) 05/20 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*3.8%(*3.4%) 05/24 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*3.7%(*4.3%) 05/23 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm NHK Major

*3.5%(**.*%) 05/24 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version

*3.2%(*4.7%) 05/23 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.1%(**.*%) 05/19 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.0%(**.*%) 05/18 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*3.0%(**.*%) 05/24 (Sun) *6:30am-*7:00am TV Asahi Negibōzu no Asatarō

*3.0%(*2.9%) 05/24 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.9%(**.*%) 05/19 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Hajime no Ippo: New Challenger

*2.9%(*2.2%) 05/20 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*2.9%(*3.2%) 05/21 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*2.9%(*3.3%) 05/24 (Sun) *8:30-*9:00 TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*2.8%(*2.5%) 05/23 (Sat) 6:25pm-6:50pm NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin

*2.7%(**.*%) 05/18 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch

*2.7%(**.*%) 05/19 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Sōten Kōro

*2.6%(*1.9%) 05/22 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.6%(*3.6%) 05/23 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.6%(*1.7%) 05/23 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*2.5%(*3.3%) 05/22 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*2.4%(*4.1%) 05/23 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!! Doki

*2.4%(*1.6%) 05/22 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Basquash!

*2.3%(*3.3%) 05/23 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.3%(*1.6%) 05/24 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.7%(**.*%) 05/19 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai

*1.7%(**.*%) 05/20 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.7%(*2.0%) 05/21 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.7%(*1.4%) 05/24 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*1.7%(*1.3%) 05/24 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Saki

*1.6%(*1.7%) 05/22 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Sengoku Basara

*1.6%(*2.1%) 05/21 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS K-ON!

*1.6%(*1.2%) 05/22 (Fri) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*1.5%(**.*%) 05/20 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.8%) 05/21 (Thu) 1:39am-2:09am TBS Pandora Hearts

*1.4%(*1.1%) 05/24 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsu no Arashi!

*1.2%(**.*%) 05/20 (Wed) 3:39am-4:09am TBS Gundam OO（Rerun）

*1.1%(**.*%) 05/18 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*0.8%(**.*%) 05/18 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Sora Kake Girl

*0.8%(*1.3%) 05/21 (Thu) 2:40am-3:10am TV Tokyo Kurokami

*0.7%(**.*%) 05/20 (Wed) 2:40am-3:10am TV Tokyo The Great Glen Festival "Spring"

*0.7%(*1.0%) 05/22 (Fri) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-

*0.3%(*0.8%) 05/21 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～


----------



## MaPHacK (May 25, 2009)

naruto is domination station


----------



## Catterix (May 26, 2009)

Weird that Naruto, in filler, is beating FMA 

Was FMA that big of a success in Japan, or was it the west that made it big?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 26, 2009)

FMA manga volumes always sell more then a million copies in the first few weeks, not many mangas can do that so its definitely popular, maybe the reason why the ratings are not that great is because the new anime is still covering more or less the same material that have already been animated in the original, maybe when we get in to new material the ratings will improve!


----------



## geG (May 26, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Weird that Naruto, in filler, is beating FMA
> 
> Was FMA that big of a success in Japan, or was it the west that made it big?



It was. It might have something to do with the time slot.

I do know that FMA's ratings are generally higher than Code Geass R2's and Gundum 00's, both of which previously had the same time slot.


----------



## SAFFF (May 26, 2009)

FMA new anime is already higher than Bleach which has been on for years and right below Naruto. It'll probably pass Naruto up soon (even the canon) once the FMA anime picks up steam.


----------



## uchia2000 (May 26, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> FMA new anime is already higher than Bleach which has been on for years and right below Naruto. It'll probably pass Naruto up soon (even the canon) once the FMA anime picks up steam.



I don't think its THAT popular in Japan. I don't see it getting higher ratings than Naruto especially once it gets back to canon.


----------



## Blastrix (May 26, 2009)

Ratings are unpredictable so you never know 
I think that we can expect a boost in fma ratings soon though...


----------



## geG (May 26, 2009)

The first FMA anime did get ratings up in the 6-7% range though. It was pretty popular


----------



## XMURADX (May 26, 2009)

I find FMA extremely violent...Not many kids are watching it, btw. Still I really expected more from it, I really hope it gets higher ratings once they get to the new material.

Dragonball is doing extremely good for a rerun, Toei are sure lucky...Jackpot. 
One Piece have been doing extremly good lately, I'm still not sure if it's because of DBK. But the ratings have been good before DBK started.

Oh, look...Bleach is actually in the top 20. 

Naruto Part 1 is doing good for a re-run...Now I think Suzuki will show up for sure!


----------



## thesh00ter (May 26, 2009)

how is Reborn?


----------



## XMURADX (May 26, 2009)

thesh00ter said:


> how is Reborn?


Not bad. I think it's in the same range as bleach.

*2.6%(*3.6%) 05/23 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!


----------



## TadloS (May 28, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> FMA new anime is already higher than Bleach which has been on for years and right below Naruto. It'll probably pass Naruto up soon (even the canon) once the FMA anime picks up steam.



I wouldn't be confident like this. Rating is unpredictable thing.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 28, 2009)

I think it will never pass Naruto....


----------



## insane111 (May 28, 2009)

4.7% this week (111)


----------



## Catterix (Jun 1, 2009)

Not bad, showing a rise.

I still can't believe that 7.2 rating recently... how random.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 1, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Not bad, showing a rise.
> 
> I still can't believe that 7.2 rating recently... how random.



my only theory for that is some other show in the same timeslot didn't air that day


----------



## geG (Jun 1, 2009)

Top 10 this week:

01. Sazae-san - 16.4%
02. Crayon Shin-chan - 12.4%
03. Doraemon - 10.8%
04. Chibi Maruko-chan - 9.6%
05. One Piece - 9.3%
06. Dragon Ball Kai - 9.3%
07. Detective Conan - 6.7%
08. Fullmetal Alchemist - 5.8%
09. Pretty Cure - 5.6%
10. Pokemon - 5.1%
...
13. Naruto Shippuuden - 4.7%


----------



## Catterix (Jun 1, 2009)

Not a surprise, I guess.

Curious to know how Naruto fairs when it returns to canon, but on the whole, I wouldn't expect to see much of Naruto in the top ten what with the additions of DBK, Haruhi and FMA.


----------



## geG (Jun 1, 2009)

Well FMA being that high this week was a big surprise. It's mostly down in the 3-4% range.

And I haven't seen any Haruhi ratings yet


----------



## Catterix (Jun 1, 2009)

You wouldn't yet, we don't properly enter season 2 of Haruhi until the end of June.


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, FMA made it to the top 10...Now that's better. Hopefully it picks up from now on.

Geg, I thought didn't care about the top 10.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2009)

fullmetal's finally passed Naruto up in the ratings finally. Only time would tell. 



> 16.4%(18.1%) 05/31 18:30-19:00 CX* サザエさん
> 12.4%(12.6%) 05/29 19:30-19:54 EX* クレヨンしんちゃん
> 10.8%(10.0%) 05/29 19:00-19:30 EX* ドラえもん
> *9.6%(13.1%) 05/31 18:00-18:30 CX* ちびまる子ちゃん
> ...


----------



## Godot (Jun 4, 2009)

its been a long time since i visited this thread. I'm not suprised that FMA is very high up there, though i'm very suprised that Dragonball Kai is pretty high as well.

And no Haruhi or K-ON in the ratings?


----------



## Logic (Jun 4, 2009)

Your surprised *Dragonball* Kai is high up there?


----------



## geG (Jun 4, 2009)

Haven't seen any ratings for Haruhi.

K-On! is down in the 1-2% range :ho


----------



## Catterix (Jun 4, 2009)

Godot said:


> its been a long time since i visited this thread. I'm not suprised that FMA is very high up there, though i'm very suprised that Dragonball Kai is pretty high as well.
> 
> And no Haruhi or K-ON in the ratings?



FMA isn't even that high on the top 10. And this is FMA's first time on the Top 10 list after 10 weeks lol

I'm sure Haruhi will be when Season 2 properly kicks in.

And why are you surprised that Dragonball Kai, the most popular shounen for 20 years, is high on the list? It's a brilliant series, better than Haruhi


----------



## Godot (Jun 4, 2009)

Logic said:


> Your surprised *Dragonball* Kai is high up there?



It was naiive of me as I thought people wouldn't be bothered to tune into, what I once thought,just a cut down repeat of DBZ.


----------



## geG (Jun 4, 2009)

^Its second episode was on the Top 10 too if I remember.


----------



## TadloS (Jun 4, 2009)

Geg said:


> Top 10 this week:
> 
> 01. Sazae-san - 16.4%
> 02. Crayon Shin-chan - 12.4%
> ...



JP sure loves DB.  Anyway, didn't expect that FMA would get such a good rating. I wonder how future episodes rating will look like. 



Godot said:


> its been a long time since i visited this thread. I'm not suprised that FMA is very high up there, though i'm very suprised that Dragonball Kai is pretty high as well.
> 
> And no Haruhi or K-ON in the ratings?



Why you would expect for now Haruhi rating? Maybe expect when 2nd season will kick in on june.  



Geg said:


> Haven't seen any ratings for Haruhi.
> 
> K-On! is down in the 1-2% range :ho



While over the internet it's popular like hell.


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 4, 2009)

Ep. 112 Rating
*4.7%(*4.7%) 06/04 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo NARUTO Shippuuden


----------



## insane111 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ep 112: 4.7% again, pretty steady




*Spoiler*: __ 



001-002: 8.0%
003: 6.5%
004: 7.2%
005: 6.0%
006-007: 7.0%
008-009: 5.3%
010: 4.7%
011: 5.4%
012: 4.7%
013: 5.4%
014: 5.7%
015: 6.4%
016: 5.5%
017: 5.2%
018: 6.3%
019: 5.4%
020: 5.9%
021: 4.7%
022-023: 4.9%
024: 5.3%
025: 6.3%
026: 7.1%
027: 6.2%
028: 5.7%
029-030: 4.6%
031: 7.1%
032: 4.9%
033: 4.9%
034: 4.8%
035: 5.9%
036-037: 6.1%
038: 5.2%
039: 5.7%
040-041: 7.2%
042: 6.6%
043: 6.7%
044: 6.5%
045: 6.2%
046: 5.8%
047: 6.8%
048: 5.8%
049: 5.6%
050: 6.2%
051-052: 5.7%
053-054: 6.5%
055: 6.1%
056: 6.7%
057-058: 6.3%
059: 5.8%
060: 5.7%
061: 5.4%
062: 6.0%
063: 5.5%
064-065: 5.0%
066: 4.5%
067: 4.8%
068-069: 4.6%
070: 4.0%
071: 5.0%
072: 4.3%
073: 6.0%
074: 4.9%
075: 5.7%
076-077: 5.2%
078-079: 5.3%
080: 5.7%
081: 5.8%
082: 4.9%
083: 4.9%
084: 5.8%
085: 4.1%
086-087: 5.4%
088: 6.4%
089: 5.1%
090: 3.9%
091: 4.0%
092: 4.8%
093: 4.5%
094: 5.0%
095: 4.6%
096: 4.2%
097: 5.0%
098: 5.6%
099: 4.9%
100: 5.4%
101-102: 4.2%
103-104: 4.7%
105: 7.2%
106: 4.6%
107: 4.3%
108: 5.4%
109: 4.3%
110: 4.6%
111: 4.7%
112: 4.7%


----------



## Vanity (Jun 4, 2009)

insane111 said:


> Ep 112: 4.7% again, pretty steady
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn. I was hoping that maybe it would improve a bit now that the fillers are over.


----------



## vifd?c?s (Jun 5, 2009)

I hope it will rise next week


----------



## Hydde (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, for the ones who dont like filler.... much of them do not know that they have ended....

Maybe in 2 eps more we will see a difference in ratings... for better i hope.


----------



## S14girl (Jun 5, 2009)

im not surprised catching up to it now, and it takes forever to finish.look at the three tails saga were finally finish with it and i think it took over a month.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 5, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Damn. I was hoping that maybe it would improve a bit now that the fillers are over.



Yes, _now_ that the fillers are over  Why would more people watch the end to an arc they weren't watching in the first place lol

It would make sense that the ratings for 113 would be higher, now that fillers are over.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 5, 2009)

i bet that they will get higher now


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 5, 2009)

They will get higher now because of filler end....


----------



## TadloS (Jun 5, 2009)

^^Who knows. Ratings is an unpredictable thing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 5, 2009)

Jeαnne said:


> i bet that they will get higher now


yeah because of the Sauce.


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 9, 2009)

*Anime TV Ratings of 6/01-6/07*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anime TV Ratings in the Kantou Area, Japan 2009.6. 1 (Monday) ~ 2009.6. 7 (Sunday)

21.4%(--.-%) 06/05 (Fri) 9:00pm-11:34pm NTV Spirited Away

-------------------------------

16.4%(16.4%) 06/07 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.7%(*9.6%) 06/07 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.5%(12.4%) 06/05 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.2%(10.8%) 06/05 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.0%(*9.3%) 06/07 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.5%(*9.3%) 06/07 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*5.7%(*5.1%) 06/04 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pocket Monster DP [Pokemon Diamond and Pearl]

*5.6%(*5.6%) 06/07 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.2%(*6.7%) 06/06 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*4.9%(*4.9%) 06/07 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman

------------------------------- 

**.*%(*4.8%) 06/06 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm NHK Major

*4.7%(*4.7%) 06/04 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

**.*%(*4.4%) 06/06 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*4.1%(*4.3%) 06/03 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

**.*%(*4.1%) 06/06 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi ATASHIn'CHI

**.*%(*4.1%) 06/06 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!! Doki

*3.7%(*3.7%) 06/01 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch

*3.5%(*3.5%) 06/04 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

**.*%(*3.5%) 06/06 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*3.3%(*3.7%) 06/07 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*3.2%(*3.9%) 06/04 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am Fuji TV Higashi no Eden

**.*%(*3.3%) 06/05 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.1%(*3.3%) 06/01 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

**.*%(*3.1%) 06/06 (Sat) 6:25pm-6:50pm NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin

**.*%(*2.9%) 06/07 (Sun) *8:30-*9:00 TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*2.7%(*5.8%) 06/07 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*2.7%(*3.4%) 06/03 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

**.*%(*2.6%) 06/06 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.3%(*2.7%) 06/06 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

**.*%(*2.3%) 06/07 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version

*2.2%(**.*%) 06/02 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

**.*%(*2.2%) 06/07 (Sun) *6:30am-*7:00am TV Asahi Negibōzu no Asatarō

*2.0%(*2.2%) 06/04 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS K-ON!

*2.0%(**.*%) 06/02 (Tue) 2:09am-2:39am NTV Hajime no Ippo: New Challenger

*2.0%(*1.7%) 06/04 (Thu) 2:40am-3:10am TV Tokyo Kurokami

*1.9%(**.*%) 06/01 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Sora Kake Girl

*1.8%(*2.2%) 06/05 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*1.8%(**.*%) 06/03 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

**.*%(*1.8%) 06/05 (Fri) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*1.8%(**.*%) 06/01 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō (Rerun)

*1.7%(*2.6%) 06/05 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Basquash!

*1.7%(**.*%) 06/02 (Tue) 1:39am-2:09am NTV Sōten Kōro

**.*%(*1.6%) 06/07 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.6%(*1.6%) 06/05 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Sengoku Basara

*1.5%(**.*%) 06/02 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai 

**.*%(*1.5%) 06/07 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*1.5%(**.*%) 06/01 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Dora 

*1.5%(**.*%) 06/03 (Wed) 2:59am-3:29am TBS Gundam OO（Rerun)

**.*%(*1.4%) 06/05 (Fri) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-

*1.2%(*2.4%) 06/04 (Thu) 1:39am-2:09am TBS Pandora Hearts

*1.2%(**.*%) 06/03 (Wed) 2:40am-3:10am TV Tokyo Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann (Rerun) 

**.*%(*1.1%) 06/07 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*1.1%(*0.9%) 06/07 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsu no Arashi!

*1.0%(*1.7%) 06/04 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10am NHK Tytania

*0.9%(*1.0%) 06/07 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Saki

*0.7%(*0.5%) 06/04 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2009)

Ouch, FMA went way down, and for the biggest episode so far.

From 5.8 to 2.7...


----------



## TadloS (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, like I said ratings is really unpredictable thing.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 9, 2009)

4.7%, not bad at all. Pretty good actually, for the end to the filler.

Shocked about FMA though; there must've been something else on at the same time. Such a drop just doesn't make sense.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 12, 2009)

113: 4.2% 

even Sasuke can't raise it


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 12, 2009)

Guarantee you itll be up next week though, now that most people will have realised its back to canon


----------



## Krix (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope the ratings go up a bit more. :/ Thought they would've been better...


----------



## JH24 (Jun 15, 2009)

I’m sorry for asking, but are there also ratings known from other series? I’m curious how some of the others did.



I really hope the ratings for Naruto will go up again too now filler is over.


----------



## geG (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't really care that it's not going up because it makes me laugh at all the people who say Sasuke appearing will make the ratings increase


----------



## Hydde (Jun 19, 2009)

I dont think sasuke alone will do it.

Constant flow of good episodes and kick ass fights will do, and above all, good marketing.

 Otherwise, i dont think so.

The series are not getting newer and most naruto fans already left the anime to see the manga or spoiled the hell out of themselves to care for the anime.


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 19, 2009)

Geg said:


> I don't really care that it's not going up because it makes me laugh at all the people who say Sasuke appearing will make the ratings increase



Same here.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Jun 19, 2009)

This arc was not liked by a lot of Mnaga readers.

Lol at those that thought thats Sasuke would pull up the ratings.

I'll tell you what will bring in the big ratings, when god comes and unleashes justice.


----------



## Psi Factor (Jun 20, 2009)

^^Are you sure? This statement isn't of yours isn't very true. This arc was very well received in Japan. I don't remember exactly which volume it was maybe 43 or 44 that was one of the best selling of Naruto Shippuden in Japan. The only people who don't like this arc are here, some fans who are mostly Uchiha bashers to begin with...You are a member here you should know that. And even though I'm not that sure about it,  the _only_ part of this arc not well received in Japan is the volume that had majorly to do with "God" as you put it, you can check the volume sales. 

It will do fine in terms of rating in anime but I do agree that Sasuke presence alone is not enough to boost the rating. Good story/animation and fights will do it.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Jun 20, 2009)

Psi Factor;23868725 I don't remember exactly which volume it was maybe 43 or 44 that was one of the best selling of Naruto Shippuden in Japan.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> You are talking about the Uchiha bros. arc.
> Im talking about Sasuke vs Oro.
> Most people who read the manga, even Uchiha fans were really dissapointed with this fight in the manga.
> Im not talking about Sasuke vs Itachi.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here you go

*2008*
#08 - Naruto (vol43) ch390-402	- 1,188,881 sales
#09 - Naruto (vol42) ch380-389	- 1,092,295 sales
#16 - Naruto (vol44) ch403-412 - 812,612 sales
#19 - Naruto (vol41) ch370-379	- 707,447 sales
-------------------------------------
*Totals*
#1 - One Piece 	5,956,540
#2 - Naruto 	4,261,054

As for 2007, I was only to find the top 10 for the year. The only Naruto volume to make the top 10 in 2007 was volume 37(#4), which was Shippuuden episodes 81-87. That only further strengthens my belief that animation budget is heavily swayed by manga volume sales, as obviously those DVD's will sell more too.

-----------------------------

For anyone interested in that other fight I can only offer its weekly top 10 ranking from when it was released, but again none of these volumes broke the 2007 top 10.

Vol 38*(what we're currently on)*
Week 1: #7 
Week 2: #1 
Week 3: #2 (^yeah.. that's kinda wierd)
Week 4: Fell off the top 10


Vol 39 Week 1: #1
Vol 39 week 2: #1
Vol 39 week 3: #4
Vol 39 week 4: fell off the top 10

Vol 40 week 1: #1
Vol 40 week 2: #1
Vol 40 week 3: #7
Vol 40 week 4: fell off the top 10


----------



## Psi Factor (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks insane111. 
And @ Vegeta's Urine. You consider it a separate arc? There were barely 2 chapters. Oro and all till 403 comes in this one giant Uchiha Bros arc. But yeh I agree Oro vs Sasuke wasn't that great in the manga.


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's the Anime TV Ratings
06/01-06/07 (Update)

*Spoiler*: __ 



16.4%(16.4%) 06/07 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.7%(*9.6%) 06/07 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.5%(12.4%) 06/05 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.2%(10.8%) 06/05 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.0%(*9.3%) 06/07 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.5%(*9.3%) 06/07 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*5.7%(*5.1%) 06/04 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pocket Monster DP [Pokemon Diamond and Pearl]

*5.6%(*5.6%) 06/07 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.2%(*6.7%) 06/06 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.5%(**.*%) 06/06 (Sat) *8:00am-*8:25am NHK Curious George TV

-------------------------------

*4.9%(*4.9%) 06/07 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman

**.*%(*4.8%) 06/06 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm NHK Major

*4.7%(*4.7%) 06/04 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.2%(*4.4%) 06/06 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*4.1%(*4.3%) 06/03 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

**.*%(*4.1%) 06/06 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi ATASHIn'CHI

*3.7%(*4.1%) 06/06 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!! Doki

*3.7%(*3.7%) 06/01 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch

*3.6%(*3.3%) 06/05 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.5%(*3.5%) 06/04 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*3.4%(*2.6%) 06/06 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*3.3%(*3.7%) 06/07 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*3.2%(*3.5%) 06/06 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*3.2%(*3.9%) 06/04 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am Fuji TV Higashi no Eden

*3.1%(*3.3%) 06/01 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

**.*%(*3.1%) 06/06 (Sat) 6:25pm-6:50pm NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin

*2.7%(*5.8%) 06/07 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*2.7%(*3.4%) 06/03 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

**.*%(*2.6%) 06/06 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.3%(*2.7%) 06/06 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*2.4%(*2.9%) 06/07 (Sun) *8:30-*9:00 TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

**.*%(*2.3%) 06/07 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version

*2.2%(**.*%) 06/02 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

**.*%(*2.2%) 06/07 (Sun) *6:30am-*7:00am TV Asahi Negibōzu no Asatarō

*2.0%(*2.2%) 06/04 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS K-ON!

*2.0%(**.*%) 06/02 (Tue) 2:09am-2:39am NTV Hajime no Ippo: New Challenger

*2.0%(*1.7%) 06/04 (Thu) 2:40am-3:10am TV Tokyo Kurokami

*2.0%(**.*%) 06/02 (Tue) 2:09am-2:39am NTV Hajime no Ippo: New Challenger

*1.9%(*2.1%) 06/04 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.9%(*1.5%) 06/07 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*1.9%(**.*%) 06/01 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Sora Kake Girl

*1.8%(**.*%) 06/01 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō (Rerun)

*1.8%(*2.2%) 06/05 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*1.8%(**.*%) 06/03 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.7%(*2.6%) 06/05 (Fri) 2:00am-2:30am TBS Basquash!

*1.7%(*1.8%) 06/05 (Fri) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*1.7%(**.*%) 06/02 (Tue) 1:39am-2:09am NTV Sōten Kōro

**.*%(*1.6%) 06/07 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.6%(*1.6%) 06/05 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Sengoku Basara

*1.5%(**.*%) 06/02 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai 

**.*%(*1.5%) 06/07 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*1.5%(**.*%) 06/01 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Dora 

*1.5%(**.*%) 06/03 (Wed) 2:59am-3:29am TBS Gundam OO（Rerun)

**.*%(*1.4%) 06/05 (Fri) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-

*1.2%(*2.4%) 06/04 (Thu) 1:39am-2:09am TBS Pandora Hearts

*1.2%(**.*%) 06/03 (Wed) 2:40am-3:10am TV Tokyo Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann (Rerun) 

*1.2%(**.*%) 06/03 Wed) 2:40am-3:10am TV Tokyo The Great Glen Festival "Spring"

**.*%(*1.1%) 06/07 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*1.1%(*0.9%) 06/07 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Natsu no Arashi!

*1.1%(**.*%) 06/03 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.0%(*1.7%) 06/04 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10am NHK Tytania

*0.9%(*1.0%) 06/07 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Saki

*0.7%(*0.5%) 06/04 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

-------------------------------

21.4%(--.-%) 06/05 (Fri) 9:00pm-11:34pm NTV Spirited Away




06/08-06/14 (Incomplete)

*Spoiler*: __ 



17.2%(16.4%) (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.9%(11.7%) 06/14 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.5%(11.5%) 06/12 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.5%(10.2%) 06/12 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.0%(10.0%) 06/14 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.0%(*8.5%) 06/14 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.1%(*5.2%) 06/13 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.1%(*5.6%) 06/14 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.7%(*5.7%) 06/11 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pocket Monster DP [Pokemon Diamond and Pearl]

*5.7%(*5.5%) 06/13 (Sat) *8:00am-*8:25am NHK Curious George TV

------------------------------- 

*4.6%(*3.3%) 06/14 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto

*4.4%(*3.2%) 06/11 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am Fuji TV Higashi no Eden

*4.3%(*4.1%) 06/10 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.2%(*4.7%) 06/11 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.9%(*4.9%) 06/14 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman

*3.5%(*3.7%) 06/08 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch

*3.3%(*2.2%) 06/09 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.0%(*3.1%) 06/08 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*2.8%(*2.7%) 06/10 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*2.6%(*3.6%) 06/12 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.1%(*1.7%) 06/09 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Sōten Kōro

*1.8%(*1.5%) 06/09 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai

*1.7%(*2.3%) 06/13 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*1.3%(*1.5%) 06/08 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*1.4%(*1.1%) 06/14 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*0.9%(*1.8%) 06/08 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō (Rerun)




06/15-06/21

*Spoiler*: __ 



17.7%(17.2%) 06/21 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.2%(11.9%) 06/21 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

12.7%(11.5%) 06/19 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.5%(*9.0%) 06/21 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

10.4%(10.0%) 06/21 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.0%(10.5%) 06/19 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*6.8%(*7.1%) 06/20 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.1%(*5.7%) 06/18 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pocket Monster DP [Pokemon Diamond and Pearl]

*5.7%(*3.9%) 06/21 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman

*5.7%(**.*%) 06/21 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

------------------------------- 

*4.9%(--.-%) 06/20 (Sat) 7:30pm-8:45pm NHK SAVE THE FUTURE 「River of Light」

*4.3%(*4.3%) 06/17 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.3%(*4.2%) 06/18 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.2%(**.*%) 06/20 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm NHK Major

*4.1%(*4.4%) 06/18 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am Fuji TV Higashi no Eden (End)

*4.1%(**.*%) 06/20 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi ATASHIn'CHI

*3.9%(**.*%) 06/21 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist:Brotherhood

*3.3%(*3.5%) 06/15 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch

*3.3%(*2.8%) 06/17 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.1%(**.*%) 06/18 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*3.0%(**.*%) 06/21 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.9%(**.*%) 06/20 (Sat) 6:25pm-6:50pm NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin

*2.8%(*2.6%) 06/19 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.8%(**.*%) 06/20 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*2.5%(*3.0%) 06/15 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*2.5%(**.*%) 06/20 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.4%(**.*%) 06/20 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!!

*2.2%(**.*%) 06/18 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS K-ON!

*2.1%(**.*%) 06/18 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~

*2.0%(**.*%) 06/18 (Thu) 1:39am-2:09am TBS Pandora Hearts

*2.0%(**.*%) 06/19 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*1.9%(*1.7%) 06/20 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*1.8%(**.*%) 06/19 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Basquash!

*1.8%(**.*%) 06/21 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*1.7%(**.*%) 06/19 (Fri) 2:25am-2:55am TBS Sengoku Basara（End） 

*1.5%(**.*%) 06/21 (Sun) 2:24am-2:54am TV Tokyo Saki

*1.4%(**.*%) 06/18 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10am NHK Tytania

*1.3%(**.*%) 06/18 (Thu) 2:40am-3:10am TV Tokyo Kurokami（End） 

*1.1%(*1.4%) 06/21 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.0%(**.*%) 06/18 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

*1.0%(**.*%) 06/19 (Fri) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*0.8%(**.*%) 06/19 (Fri) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-

*0.8%(**.*%) 06/21 (Sun) 1:54am-2:24am TV Tokyo Natsu no Arashi!


----------



## geG (Jun 25, 2009)

*5.4% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP
*5.0% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 26, 2009)

No increase yet after all that fan service


----------



## geG (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, 5.0 is still an improvement over 4.2 and 4.3


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 26, 2009)

I think all shows were a bit higher than last week by a few points...a rising tide lift all boats 

And Shippuuden is still off the top ten, which proves my first statement, somehow :ho


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jun 26, 2009)

I hope it starts to get better ratings. How low can a show go before it get's kicked out?


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 26, 2009)

Dragonpiece said:


> I hope it starts to get better ratings. How low can a show go before it get's kicked out?



5.0 is a good rating. 

About when shows get canceled, probably when the ratings becomes less than 1.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 26, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> *5.0 is a good rating.*
> 
> About when shows get canceled, probably when the ratings becomes less than 1.


yeah avatar finale had like 5. someting and smallville usually get 4.8 in rating.


----------



## Even (Jun 27, 2009)

Ratings in Japan and America are different though...

But then again, I never see Bleach in the top 10, and it's still running, so I don't think there is any reason to worry about Naruto getting canceled.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 27, 2009)

Of course there isn't any reason to get worried. If a show gets ratings above 3% in Japan, it's considered a hit. As in, a _massive_ success. 2% is good. 1% is standard for a run-of-the-mill show. 0% is the worry line.

Naruto Shippuuden's at 5%... that's fantastic for a TV show on a Thursday night. It's not always in the top 10... So what? That's top 10 out of about 70. Very few shows reach that level. The fact that Naruto ever reaches the top 10 is amazing, stop being so American-ized and thinking everything has to be the best or it's not worth it


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 1, 2009)

6/22-6/28 Anime TV Ratings (Incomplete)

*Spoiler*: __ 



18.6%(17.7%) 06/28 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.0%(13.2%) 06/28 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.7%(10.0%) 06/26 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemon Special

*9.6%(10.5%) 06/28 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*9.4%(10.4%) 06/28 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*7.5%(--.-%) 06/28 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*6.7%(*6.8%) 06/27 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.4%(*6.1%) 06/25 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pocket Monster DP [Pokemon Diamond and Pearl]

*5.3%(**.*%) 06/27 (Sat) *8:00am-*8:25am NHK Curious George TV

*5.0%(*4.3%) 06/25 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

------------------------------- 

*4.5%(*4.3%) 06/24 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.2%(*3.3%) 06/22 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch Special

*4.0%(*3.3%) 06/24 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*2.8%(**.*%) 06/24 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.7%(*1.9%) 06/27 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*2.7%(--.-%) 06/28 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*2.6%(**.*%) 06/23 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.4%(*3.1%) 06/25 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*2.4%(**.*%) 06/24 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*2.3%(*2.2%) 06/25 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS K-ON! (End） 

*2.2%(**.*%) 06/23 (Tue) 1:59am-2:29am NTV Hajime no Ippo: New Challenger

*2.1%(*2.1%) 06/23 (Tue) 12:59pm-1:29am NTV Sōten Kōro

*1.8%(*1.1%) 06/28 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.7%(*2.0%) 06/25 (Thu) 1:39am-2:09am TBS Pandora Hearts

*1.4%(**.*%) 06/23 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai 

*1.1%(*1.0%) 06/25 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

*0.9%(*2.1%) 06/25 (Thu) 5:30pm-5:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2009)

Cool, Naruto made it into the top 10 again!


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 1, 2009)

WTF, where is FMA? I'm finding it hard to believe it got below 0.9.

Oi...Oi...Naruto rerun reached 2.4...I wonder what episode was that.

Mmmm, One Piece is still constant even with filler...

Gintama, HNI is doing good, even bleach.

Conan is not doing as good as before.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2009)

Well the list isn't complete, so there's a chance FMA was just missed out.

And I think the episode of Part 1 rerun was episode 19, I think :S

I _wish_ Naruto could even get One Piece filler ratings... Think of the budget increase


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 1, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Well the list isn't complete, so there's a chance FMA was just missed out.


Oh, okay.



Catterix said:


> And I think the episode of Part 1 rerun was episode 19, I think :S



Awesome, one of my favorite episodes....Even in re-run it gets high ratings.



Catterix said:


> I _wish_ Naruto could even get One Piece filler ratings... Think of the budget increase


lol...Then we will get a lot of Suzuki episodes. 
Toei are such cheap bastards, the ratings of One Piece was even higher when it started, and they never used any of the big animators to do something important. Well, now they started...And I hope they don't stop.

Hey, don't forget that the re-run will allow for better animation really soon , I'm sure of it.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2009)

Mmm, that is a nice thought. 

Of course, I daresay the amazing animation for One Piece is coming from the Kai ratings  Having 2 shows getting a joint 20% of the ratings, one of which costing about $5 to make surely helps the budget somewhat


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 1, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Mmm, that is a nice thought.
> 
> Of course, I daresay the amazing animation for One Piece is coming from the Kai ratings  Having 2 shows getting a joint 20% of the ratings, one of which costing about $5 to make surely helps the budget somewhat



5$... 

Well, that's another reason I believe but the new animators started to work almost 1 year before DBK started, but with Kai the good animators are even more now.
But, at least Once the bad animators are gone, then I'll believe that Toei are actually using most of DBK profits for One Piece.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 3, 2009)

It's safe to say now that Sasuke =/= More ratings... 
It all depends on the events.

He might be popular in the manga, but the popularity poll is limited to 40000-50000 people only.

thx insane.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 10, 2009)

oh I almost forgot to check because this episode was so shitty

117: 5.1%
Pokemon: 5.3%


----------



## geG (Jul 10, 2009)

The post I saw has it for 4.5% again this week


----------



## insane111 (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah I see that on other posts too, wierd. I think this guy accidently gave Naruto pokemon's 5.1.. but then I have no idea where he got the 5.3 for Pokemon.. oh well whatever


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 10, 2009)

insane111 said:


> 116: 4.5%
> 
> added the last 4 episodes
> 
> ...



Then second most popular episode of Shippuden was a 100% filler one?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, no one knows why, it just suddenly had an explosion.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 10, 2009)

someone finally posted it on 2chan, 117 definitely was 4.5


----------



## Eternal Pein (Jul 10, 2009)

Well maybe it will get a ratings boom again for Kakashi Gaiden


----------



## Catterix (Jul 10, 2009)

Maybe. I'd like to see an increase to around 5% average and I'll be happy. If they maintain that high, I'll be set.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 10, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Mmm, that is a nice thought.
> 
> Of course, I daresay the amazing animation for One Piece is coming from the Kai ratings  Having 2 shows getting a joint 20% of the ratings, one of which costing about $5 to make surely helps the budget somewhat



Imagine when they start selling dvds and Blu-Rays, Toei sure knows how to do business, Studio pierrot should do some re-runs of Yu Yu Hakusho and GTO, maybe it could work and they could improve Shippuden with it!


----------



## niko^ (Jul 10, 2009)

117: I think

Osaka = 5.1
Tokyo = 4.5


----------



## Catterix (Jul 10, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Imagine when they start selling dvds and Blu-Rays, Toei sure knows how to do business, Studio pierrot should do some re-runs of Yu Yu Hakusho and GTO, maybe it could work and they could improve Shippuden with it!



Well especially at the fucking ludicrous prices of the DBZ and DBK DVD/Blurays are.

I could easily imagine that Kai's _entire_ budget is made from the gross profit of the Dragonbox DVDs, they were so ludicrously expensive.

And with Kai, the bluray sets that are coming out, you're only going to be able to buy big boxsets, which will obviously fly off the shelves. It's unreal.

Pierrot need to do something  The only thing is, I don't think Naruto's quite the product than can be milked, whereas Dragonball just lends itself to milking lol


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 10, 2009)

Don't they take the average? ^^


----------



## insane111 (Jul 11, 2009)

niko^ said:


> 117: I think
> 
> Osaka = 5.1
> Tokyo = 4.5



oh! that's what it was


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 14, 2009)

Anime TV Ratings of

06/29-07/05

*Spoiler*: __ 



15.3%(18.6%) 07/05 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san 

10.7%(--.-%) 07/03 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.7%(*9.6%) 07/05 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

10.6%(*9.4%) 07/05 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.4%(*9.7%) 07/03 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.6%(13.0%) 07/05 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*6.8%(*5.4%) 07/02 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*6.7%(*6.7%) 07/04 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.7%(*7.5%) 07/05 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*4.9%(*4.5%) 07/01 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

------------------------------- 

*4.6%(**.*%) 07/04 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*4.5%(*5.0%) 07/02 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.1%(*4.0%) 07/01 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.9%(**.*%) 07/04 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*3.4%(**.*%) 07/05 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman

*3.3%(*4.2%) 06/29 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch

*3.3%(**.*%) 07/05 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*3.2%(*2.7%) 07/05 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*3.2%(**.*%) 07/05 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*3.1%(**.*%) 07/03 (Fri) 1:29am-2:00am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!!-

*3.1%(**.*%) 07/04 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi ATASHIn'CHI

*3.0%(*2.2%) 06/30 (Tue) 1:59am-2:29am NTV Hajime no Ippo: New Challenger（End） 

*2.9%(*2.1%) 06/30 (Tue) 1:09am-1:39am NTV Sōten Kōro

*2.9%(--.-%) 07/01 (Wed) 2:59am-3:29am NTV Neon Genesis Evangelion (Rerun)

*2.8%(*2.7%) 07/04 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*2.7%(--.-%) 06/29 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*2.7%(--.-%) 07/01 (Wed) 2:29am-2:59am NTV Neon Genesis Evangelion (Rerun)

*2.6%(**.*%) 07/04 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*2.6%(**.*%) 07/05 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*2.5%(**.*%) 07/04 (Sat) *7:00am-*8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*2.5%(--.-%) 07/04 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm NHK Elementhunters (New)

*2.4%(*2.4%) 07/02 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*2.4%(**.*%) 07/04 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!! Doki

*2.4%(**.*%) 07/05 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version

*2.3%(**.*%) 07/05 (Sun) *6:30am-*7:00am TV Asahi Negibōzu no Asatarō

*2.2%(**.*%) 07/03 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Basquash!

*2.2%(*1.7%) 07/02 (Thu) 1:39am-2:09am TBS Pandora Hearts

*2.1%(**.*%) 07/04 (Sat) 6:25pm-6:50pm NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin

*2.1%(--.-%) 07/02 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.（New)

*2.0%(*2.8%) 07/01 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.9%(**.*%) 07/05 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*1.6%(*2.4%) 07/01 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~

*1.6%(**.*%) 07/05 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Saki

*1.4%(*1.8%) 07/05 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.3%(**.*%) 07/04 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.2%(--.-%) 07/05 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kanamemo (New)

*0.9%(**.*%) 07/05 (Sun) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*0.6%(**.*%) 07/01 (Wed) 2:33am-3:03am TBS Gundam OO（Rerun）




&

07/06-07/12

*Spoiler*: __ 



16.8%(15.3%) 07/12 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.7%(10.6%) 07/12 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

11.6%(10.7%) 07/10 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

11.3%(*8.6%) 07/12 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.4%(10.7%) 07/12 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

10.0%(*9.4%) 07/10 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*6.3%(*5.7%) 07/12 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.9%(*6.7%) 07/11 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.8%(--.-%) 07/09 (Thu) 1:00am-1:30am Fuji TV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 (New)

*5.1%(*6.8%) 07/09 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

------------------------------- 

*5.0%(*4.9%) 07/08 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.5%(*4.5%) 07/09 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.4%(*3.4%) 07/12 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman

*4.3%(*2.6%) 07/12 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*4.1%(*3.3%) 07/06 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch

*4.1%(*3.1%) 07/11 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi ATASHIn'CHI

*3.9%(*3.3%) 07/12 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*3.8%(*4.1%) 07/08 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.5%(*3.9%) 07/11 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*3.4%(*2.6%) 07/11 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.3%(*2.9%) 07/07 (Tue) 1:09am-1:39am NTV Sōten Kōro

*3.1%(*2.7%) 07/06 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*3.1%(*2.4%) 07/09 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*3.1%(--.-%) 07/07 (Tue) 1:39am-2:09am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*3.0%(**.*%) 07/07 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.0%(--.-%) 07/10 (Fri) 4:20am-4:50am NTV Neon Genesis Evangelion (Rerun)

*2.9%(*2.8%) 07/11 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*2.9%(*2.4%) 07/11 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!! Doki

*2.7%(--.-%) 07/10 (Fri) 3:50am-4:20am NTV Neon Genesis Evangelion (Rerun)

*2.5%(*3.1%) 07/10 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*2.5%(--.-%) 07/10 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.5%(--.-%) 07/10 (Fri) 2:20am-2:50am NTV Neon Genesis Evangelion (Rerun)

*2.5%(--.-%) 07/10 (Fri) 3:20am-3:50am NTV Neon Genesis Evangelion (Rerun)

**.*%(*2.5%) 07/11 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm NHK Elementhunters

*2.2%(--.-%) 07/10 (Fri) 2:50am-3:20am NTV Neon Genesis Evangelion (Rerun)

*2.1%(*3.2%) 07/12 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

**.*%(*2.1%) 07/11 (Sat) 6:25pm-6:50pm NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin

*2.0%(*1.3%) 07/11 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.9%(*2.0%) 07/08 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.8%(**.*%) 07/07 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*1.7%(*1.6%) 07/12 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Saki 

*1.6%(*1.2%) 07/12 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kanamemo

*1.3%(*3.2%) 07/12 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*1.3%(*2.2%) 07/10 (Fri) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Basquash!

*1.3%(*1.4%) 07/12 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.2%(*1.9%) 07/12 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*1.1%(*2.2%) 07/09 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Pandora Hearts

*1.1%(*0.8%) 07/10 (Fri) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-

*1.1%(**.*%) 07/06 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Natsume Yūjin-Chō（Rerun）

*1.0%(*2.1%) 07/09 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.

*0.8%(--.-%) 07/09 (Thu) 12:45pm-1:10am NHK Tytania

*0.6%(**.*%) 07/06 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Dora


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 14, 2009)

Did I just see One Piece hit number 2 spot? or is the list incomplete? 

Edit: So it is complete...Take that Maruko Chan!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 14, 2009)

luffy's golden balls ftw


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 14, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> Did I just see One Piece hit number 2 spot? or is the list incomplete?
> 
> Edit: So it is complete...Take that Maruko Chan!



Just wait for the official Top Ten Anime TV Ratings (is in the fifth panel)


----------



## geG (Jul 14, 2009)

No surprise FMA went back up given how we're finally exclusively in material the first anime didn't cover.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 14, 2009)

Geg said:


> No surprise FMA went back up given how we're finally exclusively in material the first anime didn't cover.



Wow that's a big increase, didn't notice at first...I was still blind from Luffy's balls. 


@Hivt82, I'm sure One Piece is number 2, usually the shows that beat it are listed.


----------



## TadloS (Jul 14, 2009)

Omfg. New show Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 got such a high rating. I'm just shocked.


----------



## geG (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, wow. Especially considering it airs at 1 in the morning apparently.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 15, 2009)

lol Crazy. I hadn't heard about Tokyo Magnitude but after seeing it's performance in the ratings, I've now downloaded it. Shows that ratings does have an effect 

And it certainly deserved those ratings. Bloody awesome.

There's a bit of me that wonders if the ratings in Shippuuden suddenly plummets, will they put more effort into making it more entertaining?


----------



## neshru (Jul 15, 2009)

TadloS said:


> Omfg. New show Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 got such a high rating. I'm just shocked.


I expect them to drop, since the first episode was so fucking boring. 
Anyway, where is Bakemonogatari? THAT is an awesome show that deserves high ratings.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't think I have ever seen shippuden in top ten this year. Pitiful as it a was a gold mine in the usa


----------



## Catterix (Jul 15, 2009)

Well it hasn't had much reason to have been in the top 10 this year  23 weeks of filler can do that to your ratings level. And after 4 weeks in canon, there's an increase, but not much.

And I dunno if it being a gold mine in the US is particularly relevant :S


----------



## neshru (Jul 15, 2009)

Catterix said:


> 23 weeks of filler can do that to your ratings level.


They actually didn't drop much from the H&K arc.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh yeah, true. And not to mention the filler arc somehow managed that 7.0% 

There hasn't been much change really, Shippuuden's ratings have been pretty steady, really. Its placing in the Top 10 purely depends on the other anime now, and given the brilliant line up we have at the moment (or moreover... very popular line up), it's unlikely we'll see a Top 10 placement for a while, even though the ratings themselves haven't changed.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 15, 2009)

There was really 23 weeks of filler?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 15, 2009)

Episode 89-112. Indeed. The first half of the year was almost entirely filler.

It's impressive that other than one or two 3%s, the ratings didn't fall at all. In fact the ratings for the Sanbi arc in Japan were higher than a lot of the ratings during the Gaara arc.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 15, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Episode 89-112. Indeed. The first half of the year was almost entirely filler.
> 
> It's impressive that other than one or two 3%s, the ratings didn't fall at all. In fact the ratings for the Sanbi arc in Japan were higher than a lot of the ratings during the Gaara arc.



so the filler arc had more rating than the rscue gaara arc?...you're kidding, right?


----------



## TadloS (Jul 15, 2009)

neshru said:


> I expect them to drop, since the first episode was so fucking boring.
> Anyway, where is Bakemonogatari? THAT is an awesome show that deserves high ratings.



I wouldn't say that. This timeslot is pretty popular(NANA, Eden of The East, Nodame Cantabile). That may be the reason of high rating. Actually, from now I think it will get better. First episode was just introduction episode.

About Bakemonogatari, yeah it's definitely good. But plot meh. So confusing. After first episode I was totally mindfucked.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 15, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> so the filler arc had more rating than the rscue gaara arc?...you're kidding, right?



Actually, I was wrong. I swear the original ratings we got were around 3-4% for the Gaara arc.

But looking at Insane111's list, the ratings were about the same as the filler arc. With an 8% at the beginning. And also 7% during the Naruto V Orochimaru fight in the Sai arc.



TadloS said:


> I wouldn't say that. This timeslot is pretty popular(NANA, Eden of The East, Nodame Cantabile). That may be the reason of high rating. Actually, from now I think it will get better. First episode was just introduction episode.
> 
> About Bakemonogatari, yeah it's definitely good. But plot meh. So confusing. After first episode I was totally mindfucked.



Yeah, it seems like no matter what, that timeslot will get high ratings. Crazy. Still, I found the 1st episode pretty good. Very slow, but not necessarily boring.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 15, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Actually, I was wrong. I swear the original ratings we got were around 3-4% for the Gaara arc.
> 
> But looking at Insane111's list, the ratings were about the same as the filler arc. With an 8% at the beginning. And also 7% during the Naruto V Orochimaru fight in the Sai arc.



I can believe that. What ratings did the hidan-kakuzu arc get?


----------



## neshru (Jul 15, 2009)

TadloS said:


> About Bakemonogatari, yeah it's definitely good. But plot meh. So confusing.


You don't necessarily need a great plot to have an awesome show. Besides, it's too early to tell what the plot is really about.



TadloS said:


> After first episode I was totally mindfucked.


That's why it's awesome.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 15, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> so the filler arc had more rating than the rscue gaara arc?...you're kidding, right?



It didn't, but here's the full list if you want to check it out


*Spoiler*: __ 



001-002: 8.0%
003: 6.5%
004: 7.2%
005: 6.0%
006-007: 7.0%
008-009: 5.3%
010: 4.7%
011: 5.4%
012: 4.7%
013: 5.4%
014: 5.7%
015: 6.4%
016: 5.5%
017: 5.2%
018: 6.3%
019: 5.4%
020: 5.9%
021: 4.7%
022-023: 4.9%
024: 5.3%
025: 6.3%
026: 7.1%
027: 6.2%
028: 5.7%
029-030: 4.6%
031: 7.1%
032: 4.9%
033: 4.9%
034: 4.8%
035: 5.9%
036-037: 6.1%
038: 5.2%
039: 5.7%
040-041: 7.2%
042: 6.6%
043: 6.7%
044: 6.5%
045: 6.2%
046: 5.8%
047: 6.8%
048: 5.8%
049: 5.6%
050: 6.2%
051-052: 5.7%
053-054: 6.5%
055: 6.1%
056: 6.7%
057-058: 6.3%
059: 5.8%
060: 5.7%
061: 5.4%
062: 6.0%
063: 5.5%
064-065: 5.0%
066: 4.5%
067: 4.8%
068-069: 4.6%
070: 4.0%
071: 5.0%
072: 4.3%
073: 6.0%
074: 4.9%
075: 5.7%
076-077: 5.2%
078-079: 5.3%
080: 5.7%
081: 5.8%
082: 4.9%
083: 4.9%
084: 5.8%
085: 4.1%
086-087: 5.4%
088: 6.4%
089: 5.1%
090: 3.9%
091: 4.0%
092: 4.8%
093: 4.5%
094: 5.0%
095: 4.6%
096: 4.2%
097: 5.0%
098: 5.6%
099: 4.9%
100: 5.4%
101-102: 4.2%
103-104: 4.7%
105: 7.2%
106: 4.6%
107: 4.3%
108: 5.4%
109: 4.3%
110: 4.6%
111: 4.7%
112: 4.7%
113: 4.2%
114: 4.3%
115: 5.0%
116: 4.5%
117: 4.5%




Or to make it shorter, I went and got the averages of each arc

Gaara Arc (1-32): 5.8%
Penis Arc (33-53): 6.0%
Sora Arc (54-71): 5.4%
H&K Arc (72-88): 5.3%
Sanbi Arc (89-112): 4.8%
Sasuke Arc 113-117): 4.5% so far

It looks like those 2 filler arcs did make the show lose viewers, but I'm betting it will raise back up to a 6% average when things really start going again. It's too bad I can't find old part 1 ratings, I'd like to compare them.


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 15, 2009)

insane111 said:


> It's too bad I can't find old part 1 ratings, I'd like to compare them.



If you are looking to Part 1 ratings just go to this link (is in the 5th panel)

Here's the main


----------



## insane111 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hivt82 said:


> If you are looking to Part 1 ratings just go to this link (is in the 5th panel)
> 
> Here's the main



Thanks, I've always been interested to look at exactly how bad they've killed the show. As of the H&K/Sanbi/Sasuke arc they've lost about 30-40% of their viewers which is pretty sad. Man I hate Pierrot  They could've had so much more success if they put the show on break for the duration of the fillers and returned with good advertising/quality.


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm going to share some others Top Ten Anime TV Rating that I found in Animesuki.com forums

Top 10 Anime Rankings for the week of February 28th to March 6th, 1994 


*Spoiler*: __ 



01. Dragon Ball Z - 26.8%
02. Sazae-san - 26.1%
03. Crayon Shin-chan - 25.4%
04. Kiteretsu Daihyakka - 22.5%
05. Slam Dunk - 21.4%
06. Yu Yu Hakusho - 20.6%
07. Tsuyoshi Shikkari Shinasai - 19.9%
08. Doraemon - 17.8%
09. Tico of the Seven Seas - 16.0%
10. Sailor Moon R: The Last Episode - 14.4%




All-Time Top 10 TV Rated Animated Programs


*Spoiler*: __ 



01 Chibi Maruko-chan 1990/10/28 (Sun) 18:00 39.9%
02 Sazae-san 1979/09/16 (Sun) 18:30 39.4 %
03 Dr. Slump Arare-chan 1981/12/16 (Wed) 19:00 36.9%
04 Dokonjou Gaeru 1979/02/23 (Fri) 18:00 34.5%
05 Manga Nihon Mukashi Banashi 1981/01/10 (Sat) 19:00 33.6%
06 Lupin III Final Episode 1978/12/08 (Fri) 18:00 32.5%
07 Touch 1985/12/22 (Sun) 19:00 31.9%
08 Ashita no Joe 1980/03/13 (Thu) 18:00 31.6%
09 Doraemon 1983/02/11 (Fri) 19:00 31.2%
10 Gegege no Kitaro 1986/03/22 (Sat) 18:30 29.6%


----------



## Catterix (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, it just shows how weird TV ratings are now in comparison. Back in the 90s, they had much less channels, and so anime reached in the 20%s regularly.

By comparison with the increase of the channels and looking in proportion, 25% could be compared to around 10% now.


----------



## Nekki (Jul 16, 2009)

Lupin III <3. Yes it's amazing how times change lol


----------



## Catterix (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow. Looking at those Part 1 ratings is just depressing. The Tsunade arc got episodes of 10%.

Although it shows just how weird the ratings can be. The Norio Matsumoto episode, 133, got a 6.4% rating, whilst the episodes on either side for a 8% lol

This is pretty depressing, the average for each arc does seem to be between 7-9%. And Shippuuden just doesn't deserve that sort of rating with the standard they've produced the show. But hopefully, things will get better... I really hope they're starting this new stretch of 110 chapters the same way they did Part 1, rather than the beginning of Shippuuden.

Shippuuden's ratings are still very good, but they're almost half what Part 1 regularly got. It's also just possible that Naruto's fandom has had it's time and people have moved on.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 20, 2009)

are these supposed to be movie profits? Anyone know what that "scr" number means?

2004年（最終 13.7億円）251scr
2005年（最終 11.8億円）233scr
2006年（最終 7.8億円）223scr
2007年（最終 12.0億円）250scr  
2008年（最終 11.5億円）252scr


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 20, 2009)

Screens it was shown on.


----------



## Tre_azam (Jul 21, 2009)

i stopped watching shippuden around ep 60, mainly because (with the exception of few) the episodes were dragged out and just plain shit and boring to watch.
Is it still like that now or have they improved since?

EDIT: one piece episodes were averaging around 15-16% in 2001, i didnt know it got that high.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm very curious to see KG ratings. I'm sure it will be higher than usual.


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 22, 2009)

Ratings of 07/13-07/19


*Spoiler*: __ 



15.2%(16.8%) 07/19 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.2%(11.3%) 07/19 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.8%(11.6%) 07/17 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.6%(11.7%) 07/19 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.3%(10.4%) 07/19 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*9.5%(10.0%) 07/17 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*7.7%(*5.1%) 07/16 (Thu) 7:00pm-8:54pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl Special

*5.6%(*6.3%) 07/19 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.2%(*4.1%) 07/18 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi ATASHIn'CHI

*5.0%(*5.9%) 07/18 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

-------------------------------

*4.6%(*4.4%) 07/19 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman

*4.4%(*1.3%) 07/19 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*3.8%(--.-%) 07/19 (Sun) *6:30am-*7:00am TV Asahi Negibōzu no Asatarō

*3.6%(*4.0%) 07/18 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.5%(--.-%) 07/19 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version

*3.3%(*5.8%) 07/16 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am Fuji TV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*3.2%(*3.4%) 07/18 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.1%(*3.9%) 07/19 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*3.1%(*3.3%) 07/14 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Sōten Kōro

*3.1%(*3.0%) 07/14 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.0%(*4.1%) 07/13 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch

*3.0%(*3.1%) 07/13 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*3.0%(*3.1%) 07/14 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*3.0%(*3.5%) 07/18 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote

*2.8%(*4.3%) 07/19 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*2.7%(*2.9%) 07/18 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!! Doki

*2.7%(*1.9%) 07/15 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.5%(*2.9%) 07/18 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*2.4%(*2.5%) 07/17 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.3%(*3.1%) 07/16 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*2.3%(*2.0%) 07/18 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

**.*%(*2.3%) 07/18 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm NHK Elementhunters

*2.2%(*2.1%) 07/19 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.1%(--.-%) 07/15 (Wed) 2:59am-3:29am NTV Neon Genesis Evangelion (Rerun)

*2.0%(**.*%) 07/15 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*2.0%(*2.5%) 07/17 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*2.0%(*1.9%) 07/18 (Sat) *7:30am-*8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh!（Rerun)

**.*%(*1.9%) 07/18 (Sat) 6:25pm-6:50pm NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin

*1.9%(*1.3%) 07/19 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.8%(*1.1%) 07/16 (Thu) 1:33am-2:03am TBS Pandora Hearts

*1.8%(--.-%) 07/15 (Wed) 2:59am-3:29am NTV Neon Genesis Evangelion (Rerun)

*1.6%(*1.0%) 07/16 (Thu) 2:03am-2:33am TBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.

*1.6%(*1.7%) 07/19 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Saki

*1.5%(*1.2%) 07/19 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*1.5%(--.-%) 07/17 (Fri) 3:05am-3:35am NTV Neon Genesis Evangelion (Rerun)

*1.4%(--.-%) 07/17 (Fri) 3:35am-4:05am NTV NTV Neon Genesis Evangelion (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.6%) 07/19 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kanamemo

*1.4%(*1.8%) 07/14 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai

*1.3%(**.*%) 07/16 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~

*1.2%(*1.3%) 07/17 (Fri) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Basquash!

**.*%(*1.1%) 07/17 (Fri) 2:29am-2:59am TBS Umi Monogatari ~Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto~

*1.1%(*0.8%) 07/16 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10am NHK Tytania

*0.8%(--.-%) 07/13 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*0.7%(*0.6%) 07/13 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*0.7%(**.*%) 07/15 (Wed) 3:03am-3:33am TBS Gundam OO (Rerun)

*0.7%(*1.1%) 07/17 (Fri) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-

*0.6%(**.*%) 07/16 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks a lot Hivt82. 

Generally all ratings are lower than last week.

Magnitude 8.0 is going down slowly. Even FMA-B.

I can't seem to find Bakemongatari...This show is awesome. 
Even Canaan, or princess lover.


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 22, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> I can't seem to find Bakemongatari...This show is awesome.
> Even Canaan, or princess lover.



The 3 anime you mentioned above, maybe is airing in UHF channel that why is not part of the list?


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 22, 2009)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 24, 2009)

oops forgot about this thread again

118: 5.4%


----------



## Catterix (Jul 24, 2009)

Not bad at all. Nice to see an increase.

Not surprising either, Juugo seems to be a fairly popular character in the manga, and the Japanese love Team 4's animation.

Also, I daresay there's some tuning in to see the KG preview 

Raises the average of this arc ever so slightly to 4.65%


----------



## geG (Jul 24, 2009)

> Juugo seems to be a fairly popular character in the manga


What makes you think that?


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 24, 2009)

I would like to know the reason as well. ^

Ratings are back to normal, I bet most of them were waiting for the preview.

There is a possibility of next week hitting 6+.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 24, 2009)

I've never heard anything about Juugo being popular, but with the extra advertising for KG and Kakashi's popularity I'll be surprised if it gets anything under 7%


----------



## Catterix (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh :S I thought people on this forum had said he was popular in Japan, but not here. Sorry, my mistake.


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 27, 2009)

07/20-07/26

*Spoiler*: __ 



10.5%(10.8%) 07/24 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.2%(*9.5%) 07/24 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*6.9%(--.-%) 07/23 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*6.5%(*5.0%) 07/25 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

**.*%(*5.6%) 07/26 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.4%(--.-%) 07/23 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

**.*%(*5.2%) 07/25 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi ATASHIn'CHI

**.*%(*4.6%) 07/26 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman

*4.5%(--.-%) 07/22 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*3.9%(--.-%) 07/22 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

------------------------------- 

*3.8%(*3.3%) 07/23 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am Fuji TV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

**.*%(*3.8%) 07/26 (Sun) *6:30am-*7:00am TV Asahi Negibōzu no Asatarō

*3.7%(*3.1%) 07/21 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Sōten Kōro

*3.7%(*3.1%) 07/21 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.7%(*3.0%) 07/20 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch

*3.7%(*2.3%) 07/23 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

**.*%(*3.6%) 07/25 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.6%(*3.0%) 07/21 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*3.5%(*3.0%) 07/20 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

**.*%(*3.5%) 07/26 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version

*3.3%(*4.4%) 07/26 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

**.*%(*3.2%) 07/25 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

**.*%(*3.1%) 07/26 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

**.*%(*3.0%) 07/25 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

**.*%(*2.7%) 07/25 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!! Doki

*2.6%(*1.4%) 07/21 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai

*2.6%(*1.3%) 07/23 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~

**.*%(*2.5%) 07/25 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

**.*%(*2.4%) 07/24 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.4%(--.-%) 07/22 (Wed) 2:29am-2:59am NTV Neon Genesis Evangelion (Rerun)

**.*%(*2.3%) 07/25 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.2%(*2.7%) 07/22 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's


**.*%(*2.2%) 07/26 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.2%(--.-%) 07/22 (Wed) 2:59am-3:29am NTV Neon Genesis Evangelion (Rerun)

*2.1%(*2.0%) 07/24 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*2.0%(*0.6%) 07/23 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

*2.0%(*2.8%) 07/26 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

**.*%(*1.9%) 07/26 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

**.*%(*1.6%) 07/23 (Thu) 2:03am-2:33am TBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.

**.*%(*1.6%) 07/26 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Saki 

*1.5%(*1.1%) 07/23 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10am NHK Tytania

**.*%(*1.5%) 07/26 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*1.4%(*1.4%) 07/26 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kanamemo

**.*%(*1.2%) 07/25 (Sat) 6:25pm-6:50pm NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin

**.*%(*1.2%) 07/24 (Fri) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Basquash!

**.*%(*1.0%) 07/24 (Fri) 2:29am-2:59am TBS Umi Monogatari ~Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto~

*0.9%(*1.8%) 07/23 (Thu) 1:33am-2:03am TBS Pandora Hearts

*0.8%(*0.7%) 07/22 (Wed) 3:03am-3:33am TBS Gundam OO (Rerun) 

**.*%(*0.7%) 07/24 (Fri) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-

*0.6%(*0.7%) 07/20 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Dora 

**.*%(*0.6%) 07/25 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm NHK Elementhunters

**.*%(--.-%) 07/24 (Fri) 2:50am-3:20am NTV Neon Genesis Evangelion (Rerun)

**.*%(--.-%) 07/24 (Fri) 3:20am-3:50am NTV Neon Genesis Evangelion (Rerun)


----------



## geG (Jul 28, 2009)

Pretty surprising to see it up there that high, but it looks like it's probably because Sazae-san Chibi Maruko-chan, DBK, and One Piece didn't air that week.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 28, 2009)

Not surprising to see it up there that high, Cause it looks like it's probably because Sazae-san Chibi Maruko-chan, DBK, and One Piece didn't air that week.

Oh, there was a chance of One Piece hitting number 1 since Sazae-san didn't air.


----------



## DirgeOfAlabaster (Jul 28, 2009)

One top of its slowness, there's way too many fillers and the animation of a lot of the arcs are horrible. I guess most people stick with the manga.


----------



## geG (Jul 28, 2009)

What did that have to do with anything


----------



## geG (Jul 30, 2009)

*4.7% 19:00-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝

lol it actually went down from last week.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 30, 2009)

Nooooooooooooooooo...That's unfair. 

Looks like this special will lead to good ratings next week.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 30, 2009)

Yuwah? 

That's fucking retarded  Ouch, I feel for Pierrot. So much effort went into that special, from the production, to the advertising, to the sacrifice! I mean, they could've spanned it into 3 episodes, one episode a week, that could've gotten a collective of around 14%, instead of one, 2 episode special that aired all at once.

And instead, their effort didn't get much attention. It seems to be a curse. Episode 26 so far has been their only high rating episode that's gotten special treatment. 42 got 6.2% and 85 got 4.1%...

Crazy that the Team 4 episodes are some of the highest ratings, even the everyday episodes usually get over 5%. Episode 84 was the highest rating of the Hidan & Kakuzu fight, minus the finale. When Pierrot put so much money into their episodes, but Team 4 always scores higher... I dunno why they bother 

The Japanese love their Yoshinori Kanada style animation.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 30, 2009)

lol...I don't think Japanese kids like the 'lack of details' style of Suzuki. For example Naoki Tate's One Piece episodes usually get lower ratings than the average animated episode. And his style is similar to Suzuki. 

But what bothers me is the advertising Pierrot did for KG. and still it didn't go a little bit above average. Plus considering it was a special.


----------



## geG (Jul 30, 2009)

Nah, at least on 2ch and the blogs I see they do. I think it just has more to do with the ratings being mostly random and unpredictable.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 30, 2009)

lol true. But Studios and Stations obviously do pay attention to the ratings, so it does seem a shame if something that's worked very hard on gets lower ratings than they should've. 

It's like what I felt for Blood+, great story, premise and animation for the first half. But it just wasn't a Saturday night 6pm show, and ended up getting ratings around 1-2%, killing its budget. Whilst lesser shows got away with more.


----------



## Tre_azam (Jul 31, 2009)

ive always thought naruto getting in the 4-5% region was high because, well quite frankly, i used to find the anime a pile of shit (with the exceptions of a few eps)

BUT i do hope it does get good ratings this week, it really does deserve it! the gaiden was well paced and awesome. i cant remember the last time i actually enjoyed watching the anime since part 1 days.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 1, 2009)

it got 5.8% in Osaka if that makes anyone feel any better 

Still lower than expected. Watch next week get 7% for no reason >.<


----------



## neshru (Aug 1, 2009)

It looks like a lot of people lost interest in the series back in the Sora arc, and not even great episodes will bring them back.


----------



## LuCas (Aug 1, 2009)

They didn't like KG because their sasuke wasn't in it and they were expecting this arc to be sasuke sasuke sasuke every episode.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 1, 2009)

LOL Erm, Ok LuCas. Even though this episode still did score higher than many other episodes of the current Sasuke arc


----------



## Dragonpiece (Aug 1, 2009)

This is very disaponting i think one of the main reasons is that it is on on a thursday. Not much kids watch tv on thursday


----------



## Catterix (Aug 1, 2009)

Dragonpiece said:


> This is very disaponting i think one of the main reasons is that it is on on a thursday. Not much kids watch tv on thursday



lol Unfortunately I don't think that has much to do with it. Back in 2005, Naruto was getting ratings of 8-10%, and that was on a Wednesday. Thursdays can't be that much different.

I think in all honesty, Naruto has just lost the majority of it's charm with the Japanese public. After 7 years, interest is waning in an anime that's slow paced, and can't always match up to its rivals' animation quality.

The ratings still aren't bad in the slightest, they're very good, and successful. It's just a shame this didn't get all that it could've done. Ah well, the DVD sales will probably do well.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 2, 2009)

*movie profits*

I think the movie profits are a better way to judge Naruto's popularity rather than the ratings. If you consider that, Naruto really hasn't lost as many fans as the ratings show.

Movie 1(2004): $14,312,458
Movie 2(2005): $12,327,519
Movie 3(2006): $8,148,699
Movie 4(2007): $12,536,640
Movie 5(2008): $12,014,107

Movie 3 most likely bombed so hard because it came out during the fillers, not to mention the movie itself was incredibly bad compared to the others. Hopefully 6 does well, we'll know in a few weeks. 

edit: Damn, Pokemon movies tend to bring in 3-4x the amount of Naruto movies(typically 30-40 million per movie). What the hell does Pokemon use all that money on


----------



## Catterix (Aug 2, 2009)

Hmm movies are indeed a very good sign of the show's popularity, but at the same time, it can be misleading. A lot of people, even those who aren't big on a show, would be willing to go see it once at a movie, with friends as a social event. To watch something that's well animated, with good music, etc.

But popularity could really just be when people are willing to tune in week after week after week to watch the same show over and over again. 

The movies show that there is still an audience for Naruto, but it could just be that Shippuuden has been what's failed to capture the public's interest. 

I mean, remember when the show started? 8.0%, that would've been amazing. But almost instantly, the show plummeted to half that.

So you're probably right, but it does take some thinking :S



insane111 said:


> edit: Damn, Pokemon movies tend to bring in 3-4x the amount of Naruto movies(typically 30-40 million per movie). What the hell does Pokemon use all that money on



Large houses.


----------



## neshru (Aug 2, 2009)

insane111 said:


> Movie 1(2004): $14,312,458
> Movie 2(2005): $12,327,519
> Movie 3(2006): $8,148,699
> Movie 4(2007): $12,536,640
> Movie 5(2008): $12,014,107


Interesting. Do you have some numbers about DVD sales too? I think those are a huge factor in judging a show's popularity.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 2, 2009)

neshru said:


> Interesting. Do you have some numbers about DVD sales too? I think those are a huge factor in judging a show's popularity.



these are the total number of DVD's sold for 2003-first half of 2009.. although I can't seem to find anything for 2007


*Spoiler*: __ 




*2009:*
NARUTO Shippuuden Sanbi Shutsugen Arc
2009/06/03 *1,642 Vol. 1
2009/07/01 *1,641 Vol. 2

NARUTO Shippuuden Fushi no Hakaisha Hidan, Kakuzu Arc
2009/01/14 *1,868 Vol. 1
2009/02/04 *1,785 Vol. 2
2009/03/04 *2,038 Vol. 3
2009/05/13 *1,971 Vol. 4

Gekijouban NARUTO Shippuuden Kizuna 
2009/04/22 *20,221 Limited Edition
2009/04/22 *2,024 Standard Edition


*2008:*
NARUTO Shippuuden Shugonin Juunishi Arc
2008/09/03 *1,795 Vol. 1
2008/10/01 *1,701 Vol. 2
2008/11/05 *1,701 Vol. 3
2008/12/03 *1,649 Vol. 4

NARUTO Shippuuden Harukanaru Saikai Arc
2008/04/02 *2,007 Vol. 1
2008/05/09 *1,863 Vol. 2
2008/06/04 *2,055 Vol. 3
2008/07/02 *1,909 Vol. 4
2008/08/06 *1,996 Vol. 5

Gekijouban NARUTO Shippuuden
2008/04/23 *22,965 Limited Edition

-----------------------------------------------

*PART ONE STUFF:*

*2009:*
2009/01/28 *4,415 DVD-BOX I (Thirty-seven episodes)
2009/02/25 *4,446 DVD-BOX II (Forty-three episodes)
2009/03/25 *3,957 DVD-BOX III (Fifty-five episodes)

*2006:*
NARUTO 4th Stage
2006/01/01 ??????? Scroll 1
2006/02/01 *1,898 Scroll 2
2006/03/01 *1,747 Scroll 3
2006/04/05 *1,568 Scroll 4
2006/05/12 *1,342 Scroll 5
2006/06/07 *1,345 Scroll 6
2006/07/05 *1,334 Scroll 7
2006/08/02 *1,250 Scroll 8
2006/09/06 *1,369 Scroll 9
2006/10/04 *1,285 Scroll 10
2006/11/01 *1,921 Scroll 11
2006/12/06 ??????? Scroll 12

NARUTO THE MOVIE 2
2006/04/28 *14,130

*2005:*
NARUTO 3rd Stage
2005/01/01 ??????? Scroll 1
2005/02/02 *2,235 Scroll 2
2005/03/02 *2,198 Scroll 3
2005/04/06 *2,035 Scroll 4
2005/05/11 *2,162 Scroll 5
2005/06/01 *1,900 Scroll 6
2005/07/06 *2,070 Scroll 7
2005/08/03 *1,737 Scroll 8
2005/09/07 *1,909 Scroll 9
2005/10/05 *1,457 Scroll 10
2005/11/02 *1,921 Scroll 11
2005/12/07 *1,871 Scroll 12

Naruto The Movie: Ninja Clash in the Land of Snow
2005/04/28 *31,270
*(NOTE: I think this number might be including the Viz DVD sales)*

*2004:*
NARUTO 2nd Stage 
2004/01/01 ??????? Scroll 1 
2004/02/04 *1,392 Scroll 2
2004/03/10 *1,263 Scroll 3
2004/04/07 ??????? Scroll 4
2004/05/07 ??????? Scroll 5
2004/06/02 *1,383 Scroll 6
2004/07/07 *1,606 Scroll 7
2004/08/04 ??????? Scroll 8
2004/09/01 *1,474 Scroll 9
2004/10/06 ??????? Scroll 10
2004/11/10 *1,806 Scroll 11
2004/12/01 *1,741 Scroll 12

*2003:*
NARUTO 1st Stage
2003/01/01 *901 Scroll 1 
2003/02/05 *1,002 Scroll 2 
2003/03/05 *1,209 Scroll 3
2003/04/09 *1,426 Scroll 4
2003/05/02 *1,253 Scroll 5
2003/06/04 *1,113 Scroll 6
2003/07/02 ??????? Scroll 7
2003/08/06 *1,213 Scroll 8
2003/09/10 *1,166 Scroll 9
2003/10/01 *1,338 Scroll 10 
2003/11/06 *1,250 Scroll 11 
2003/12/03 ??????? Scroll 12


----------



## Tre_azam (Aug 2, 2009)

^^^where do you find this info? im curious about other anime like one piece etc...



Catterix said:


> lol Unfortunately I don't think that has much to do with it. Back in 2005, Naruto was getting ratings of 8-10%, and that was on a Wednesday. Thursdays can't be that much different.
> 
> I think in all honesty, Naruto has just lost the majority of it's charm with the Japanese public. After 7 years, interest is waning in an anime that's *slow paced*, and can't always match up to its rivals' animation quality.
> 
> The ratings still aren't bad in the slightest, they're very good, and successful. It's just a shame this didn't get all that it could've done. Ah well, the DVD sales will probably do well.



thats pretty much the reason i stopped.


----------



## Nekki (Aug 2, 2009)

looks like DVD sales are pretty consistent overall.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 2, 2009)

Indeed, which actually does make me wonder a tad if the move to Thursdays is partly responsible, like Dragonpiece said.

Naruto Part 1 began on Thursday evenings, but the first arc was so popular (given that at the time, the only other action long-Shounen was One Piece and the first arc rocks), that they moved it to Prime Time Wednesdays after episode 25. Knocking Prince of Tennis out (Which they rather rudely commented on in the episode )

Then, after the ratings began to fall during the fillers, with episode 202, they went back to Thursdays low-time. 

And since then, the ratings haven't managed to crawl back up, which isn't that surprising given the pace of Shippuuden, the fact it came after 80 weeks of filler, and that there were then more Shounens to compete with.

However, DVD sales show that there are still thousands of people willing to buy the show, but just not tune in on Thursday evenings.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 2, 2009)

Don't forget that there are some people who prefer to collect the manga volumes over the anime DVD's.
Specially since Japanese people love manga, and many other reasons like consistency and lack of filler.

Mmm, only few people buy the DVD's. I expected it to be much higher than this. Makes me wonder about the real number of people watching the show, Since I consider the ratings like 3-5%, means millions.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 2, 2009)

Um... That's LOADS of people. DVD sales don't often sell in millions, and almost never for TV shows in the US. And in Japan, given that there's less people, and that DVDs cost an equivalent of around $30 each, this is a really, really gross profit.

Those percentages obviously aren't direct millions. Japan has a TV Viewing public of 115 million, and so 4.5%, which seems to be the average of Shippuuden's ratings, means that 5,175,000 people watched it.

Anyhow, it's interesting seeing the averages of DVD sales against the average TV ratings.

*TV Ratings:*
Sai Arc: 6.0%
Sora Arc: 5.4%
H&K Arc: 5.3%

*DVD Sales:*
Sai Arc: 1,966
Sora Arc: 1,711
H&K Arc: 1,915

Well, interesting is a bit of a stretch, but for TV ratings, there's been a constant decrease. But with the DVD sales, Sai arc is still the highest, but is only 50 spots ahead of the H&K arc (And that could change with time given the Sai arc has 1 year headstart), and the Sora arc falls down quite a bit... 

So if anything, the low TV Ratings of the H&K arc shows that people were still suffering post-filler fever, but DVD sales how they're acknowledging the quality of the H&K arc and are possibly getting more interested in the anime again...

And then the Sanbi arc came  

Even though in the long run, it wouldn't have been the best choice, if they'd grasped the Hebi Arc right after the H&K arc, they could've gained a lot more viewers (possibly). But, so long as the DVDs still make good money, I guess there's no need to worry.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 2, 2009)

I wasn't expecting millions for DVD sales, I meant higher numbers like 10,000 and above...Considering the average of people watching the TV show is 5,000,000. 

But I guess, having the Raws for free on the internet directly affects the DVD sales.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 2, 2009)

Indeed, and DVD sales in Japan are never especially high. As you said, people prefer manga. They watch anime for evening entertainment. They keep the manga. 

And those sales are pretty damn good for a Japanese TV anime DVD.

If you're curious about One Piece, I'd just times Shippuuden's amount by 4 or something


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 2, 2009)

lol, I don't think so...One Piece have similar DVD sales just like Shippuuden.

Plus, I don't think Toei have finished releasing the DVD's for TB, Yet.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 2, 2009)

Tre_azam said:


> ^^^where do you find this info? im curious about other anime like one piece etc...




you can find almost everything on this thread
Link removed

I'm mainly surprised at how well Bleach is selling, never knew it was that popular. It stomps Naruto and One Piece by a considerable amount, but the ratings sure as hell don't show it. I'm confused


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, I've noticed Bleach Sales are much higher...I think the quality of the animation have something to do with it. Or maybe because Bleach fans are rich 

Bleach can only be watched in batches. 


One Piece have 410+ episodes, I don't know who will keep buying all of these expensive DVD's. 
Although the movies are doing quite well.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow. Well, this could explain why the animation in Bleach remains so consistently amazing. It does so fucking well in DVD sales.

Nice to know that Blood+ did well in DVDs. It's another anime that gets around 1% in TV viewings, but actually does amazing on DVD sales.

The Alabastar Arc in One Piece got an average of 2000-3000 copies per volume. So overall, double Naruto 

Wolf's Rain didn't do especially well in DVD sales, considering how amazing it is


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, it's slightly higher than Naruto...No wonder why both One Piece and Naruto have similar animation quality, and Bleach is more consistent. lol

DVD sales is the secret


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Aug 2, 2009)

You know what will giv e the series a big ratings boost?
God will, thats who, and he will kick ass soon enough.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 2, 2009)

Only when the people of Konoha convert from that silly Will of Fire Religion and become Christians


----------



## Tre_azam (Aug 2, 2009)

insane111 said:


> you can find almost everything on this thread
> Link removed
> 
> I'm mainly surprised at how well Bleach is selling, never knew it was that popular. It stomps Naruto and One Piece by a considerable amount, but the ratings sure as hell don't show it. I'm confused



ah cool. thanks.

I cant believe seed destiny is that popular! it was rubbish compared to seed (soundtrack was better tho) but it was a pile of shit in general.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 2, 2009)

Gundam fans are very confused and bizarre individuals.


----------



## Rick (Aug 2, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Wow. Well, this could explain why the animation in Bleach remains so consistently amazing. It does so fucking well in DVD sales.
> 
> Nice to know that Blood+ did well in DVDs. It's another anime that gets around 1% in TV viewings, but actually does amazing on DVD sales.
> 
> ...


Of course. If you watch Bleach weekly you will go crazy. I remember when I converted from dub to sub in episode 53 it took me a while to get into the sub but when I did watching it batches a day made the bounto arc and the arranchar arc entertaining, and looking forward to stuff knowing you had 100 episodes to watch. But when I caught up in episode 150 I realized the dullness and how it needed to pick up. That's when I stopped watching when the pendulum arc started and didn't pick up till episode 222 aired. One Piece has way to many episodes and dvd's in Japan are wayyy to expensive and they only have like 2-4 episodes in a dvd.


----------



## Nekki (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow all these has been very insightful. I am looking forward to the sales of the gaiden DVD's... since the ratings didn't skyrocket like i would've want to happen


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 3, 2009)

07/27-08/02

*Spoiler*: __ 



17.6%(--.-%) 08/02 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.6%(--.-%) 08/02 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.3%(10.5%) 07/31 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.2%(10.2%) 07/31 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

10.1%(--.-%) 08/02 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.2%(--.-%) 08/02 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*5.9%(*6.5%) 08/01 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.0%(*5.6%) 08/02 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.0%(*3.8%) 08/02 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman

*4.7%(*5.4%) 07/30 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN Special

------------------------------- 

*4.6%(*3.7%) 08/01 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi ATASHIn'CHI

*4.1%(*4.5%) 07/29 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.1%(*3.8%) 07/30 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15am Fuji TV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*4.0%(*2.0%) 08/02 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.8%(*3.7%) 07/30 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*3.7%(*3.1%) 08/01 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.6%(*3.7%) 07/27 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch

*3.5%(*3.6%) 07/28 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*3.5%(--.-%) 08/01 (Sat) 2:20am-2:50am NTV Neon Genesis Evangelion (Rerun)

*3.3%(*3.9%) 07/29 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.3%(*2.3%) 08/01 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!! Doki

*3.2%(*2.1%) 08/02 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*3.2%(--.-%) 08/01 (Sat) 1:50am-2:20am NTV NTV Neon Genesis Evangelion (Rerun)

*3.0%(*3.7%) 07/28 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Sōten Kōro

*3.0%(*3.3%) 08/02 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*2.9%(*3.7%) 07/28 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.9%(*2.6%) 07/30 (Thu) 5:30-6:00pm Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*2.9%(*2.2%) 08/01 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.8%(--.-%) 08/01 (Sat) 2:50am-3:20am NTV Neon Genesis Evangelion (Rerun) (End) 

*2.7%(*3.5%) 07/27 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*2.6%(*2.0%) 08/01 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*2.5%(*2.3%) 07/31 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.4%(*3.1%) 08/01 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.4%(*1.5%) 08/02 (Sun) *6:30am-*7:00am TV Asahi Negibōzu no Asatarō

*2.4%(--.-%) 07/31 (Fri) 4:20am-4:50am NTV Neon Genesis Evangelion (Rerun)

*2.2%(*3.7%) 08/01 (Sat) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.2%(*2.1%) 08/01 (Sat) *7:00am-*8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun)

*2.0%(*1.9%) 08/02 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.0%(**.*%) 07/27 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*2.0%(--.-%) 07/31 (Fri) 3:50am-4:20am NTV Neon Genesis Evangelion (Rerun)

*1.8%(*2.1%) 07/31 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*1.9%(*1.6%) 08/02 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version

*1.9%(*1.3%) 08/02 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet


----------



## Catterix (Aug 3, 2009)

Well at least it made it into the top 10.

Still surprised FMA's doing so badly.


----------



## Tre_azam (Aug 3, 2009)

whats the 2 percentages? like naruto had 4.7% then (5.4%) whats the difference?


----------



## Dragonpiece (Aug 3, 2009)

Better than this whole year almost way to go japanese people for having some sense i am just joking lol!


----------



## HIPOD180 (Aug 3, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Well at least it made it into the top 10.
> 
> Still surprised FMA's doing so badly.



Considering there are 43 spots the 14 spot isn't that bad, not that good but not to shabby.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 3, 2009)

4 is a good rating for FMA, it just needs to keep it.

Naoki Tate's episodes are finally getting good ratings.


----------



## Goty (Aug 3, 2009)

Tre_azam said:


> whats the 2 percentages? like naruto had 4.7% then (5.4%) whats the difference?



5.4% is from episode 118.


----------



## geG (Aug 6, 2009)

*3.8% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

Is that a record?


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 6, 2009)

Ouch...

I'm actually surprised, I expected last week's special will lead to good ratings.


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2009)

Geg said:


> *3.8% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝
> 
> Is that a record?


I guess Japanese people are losing interest.


----------



## ZE (Aug 6, 2009)

I can tell why the ratings are that low. If I was japanese I wouldn’t watch it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 6, 2009)

Geg said:


> *3.8% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝
> 
> Is that a record?



That was really low, damn!


----------



## insane111 (Aug 6, 2009)

Geg said:


> *3.8% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝
> 
> Is that a record?



looks like it, just barely beats ep 90.


*Spoiler*: __ 



001-002: 8.0%
003: 6.5%
004: 7.2%
005: 6.0%
006-007: 7.0%
008-009: 5.3%
010: 4.7%
011: 5.4%
012: 4.7%
013: 5.4%
014: 5.7%
015: 6.4%
016: 5.5%
017: 5.2%
018: 6.3%
019: 5.4%
020: 5.9%
021: 4.7%
022-023: 4.9%
024: 5.3%
025: 6.3%
026: 7.1%
027: 6.2%
028: 5.7%
029-030: 4.6%
031: 7.1%
032: 4.9%
033: 4.9%
034: 4.8%
035: 5.9%
036-037: 6.1%
038: 5.2%
039: 5.7%
040-041: 7.2%
042: 6.6%
043: 6.7%
044: 6.5%
045: 6.2%
046: 5.8%
047: 6.8%
048: 5.8%
049: 5.6%
050: 6.2%
051-052: 5.7%
053-054: 6.5%
055: 6.1%
056: 6.7%
057-058: 6.3%
059: 5.8%
060: 5.7%
061: 5.4%
062: 6.0%
063: 5.5%
064-065: 5.0%
066: 4.5%
067: 4.8%
068-069: 4.6%
070: 4.0%
071: 5.0%
072: 4.3%
073: 6.0%
074: 4.9%
075: 5.7%
076-077: 5.2%
078-079: 5.3%
080: 5.7%
081: 5.8%
082: 4.9%
083: 4.9%
084: 5.8%
085: 4.1%
086-087: 5.4%
088: 6.4%
089: 5.1%
090: 3.9%
091: 4.0%
092: 4.8%
093: 4.5%
094: 5.0%
095: 4.6%
096: 4.2%
097: 5.0%
098: 5.6%
099: 4.9%
100: 5.4%
101-102: 4.2%
103-104: 4.7%
105: 7.2%
106: 4.6%
107: 4.3%
108: 5.4%
109: 4.3%
110: 4.6%
111: 4.7%
112: 4.7%
113: 4.2%
114: 4.3%
115: 5.0%
116: 4.5%
117: 4.5%
118: 5.4%
119-120: 4.7%
121: 3.8%
122: 3.3%







MOE said:


> I guess Japanese people are losing interest.



Not really, it's just random. There was likely something new/important in that timeslot on another channel that people wanted to check out.

edit: 221 got 5.0% in Osaka


----------



## ZE (Aug 10, 2009)

Taken from taka?s website:


> _*Naruto 121 had a broadcasting error.*_ This error made it impossible to cap the show, and of course, with our luck, we're unable to release it unless we have a cap from a different airing, or if we wait for someone to release a rip of the airing later in the week. Obviously, when it comes to transport streams and raws, Taka is fucking cursed. Sorry, guys. Next week will hopefully have no issues. Go blame TV Tokyo.


Maybe this had something to do with the ratings the episode got. Don?t trust me, I?m just speculating.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 10, 2009)

And maybe that error didn't affect the people in Osaka?

And also, don't official ratings reach an average between ordinary Japan and Osaka and record that down?


----------



## Naruto-The-Great (Aug 11, 2009)

Who cares about ratings, they are utter crap. I mean just look at all the other crap shows that are rated higher..


----------



## liborek3 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ratings for other shows?


----------



## Undead (Aug 11, 2009)

I believe a spinoff is in order. 


Join Asuma, in his many adventures of trying to beat Shikamaru in shogi, nailing the Kurenai, and trying to save his wallet from Choji's hunger terror! This show has romance! Tragedy! Suspense! Action! And cigarettes!  


Coming soon to a TV near you.​


----------



## Goku• (Aug 12, 2009)

The latest Shippuden was delayed for like 10 mins before it actually came back on in Tokyo and when it did come on they had to miss the first part of it to stick to scedule.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 12, 2009)

lol serious?

Bloody hell. What was the delay?


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 12, 2009)

08/03-08/09

*Spoiler*: __ 



17.3%(17.6%) 08/09 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.8%(11.6%) 08/09 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.6%(10.3%) 08/07 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.0%(10.2%) 08/07 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.6%(10.1%) 08/09 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*6.5%(*5.9%) 08/08 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.4%(*8.2%) 08/09 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*6.1%(*5.0%) 08/09 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.5%(--.-%) 08/06 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*4.8%(*5.0%) 08/09 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman

------------------------------- 

*4.3%(*4.1%) 08/05 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.2%(*3.3%) 08/05 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.8%(*4.7%) 08/06 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.8%(*3.6%) 08/03 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch

*3.5%(*4.1%) 08/06 (Thu) 12:55am-1:25am Fuji TV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*3.4%(*2.7%) 08/03 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*3.2%(*3.5%) 08/04 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*3.0%(*4.0%) 08/09 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*2.9%(*2.9%) 08/08 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.9%(*2.2%) 08/08 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.8%(*3.0%) 08/09 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*2.8%(*3.0%) 08/04 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Sōten Kōro

*2.7%(*3.7%) 08/08 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*2.7%(*1.6%) 08/06 (Tue) 1:33am-2:03am TBS Pandora Hearts

*2.6%(*3.8%) 08/06 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*2.5%(*2.4%) 08/08 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.5%(*2.4%) 08/09 (Sun) *6:30am-*7:00am TV Asahi Negibōzu no Asatarō

*2.5%(*1.9%) 08/09 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version

*2.4%(*3.3%) 08/08 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!! Doki

*2.4%(*1.7%) 08/08 (Sat) 6:25pm-6:50pm NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin

*2.3%(*2.9%) 08/04 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.3%(*2.0%) 08/09 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.3%(*1.3%) 08/05 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*2.3%(*1.2%) 08/06 (Thu) 2:03am-2:33am TBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.

*2.2%(*2.6%) 08/08 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*2.0%(*3.2%) 08/09 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*2.0%(*1.6%) 08/04 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*2.0%(*1.6%) 08/05 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.0%(*1.2%) 08/09 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Saki 

*1.6%(*1.4%) 08/07 (Fri) 2:04am-2:34am TBS Basquash!

*1.5%(*0.9%) 08/09 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kanamemo

*1.4%(*2.9%) 08/06 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.4%(*2.0%) 08/03 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*1.4%(*1.8%) 08/07 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*1.3%(*2.2%) 08/08 (Sat) *7:00am-*8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun)

*1.3%(*1.2%) 08/03 (Mon) 6:00-6:30 TV Tokyo Dora 

*1.2%(*1.7%) 08/08 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm NHK Elementhunters

*1.1%(*1.1%) 08/09 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*1.1%(*1.0%) 08/05 (Wed) 3:03am-3:33am TBS Gundam（Rerun） 

*1.0%(*1.2%) 08/06 (Thu) 1:09am-1:35am NHK Tytania

*1.0%(*0.9%) 08/07 (Fri) 2:34am-3:04am TBS Umi Monogatari ~Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto~

*0.9%(*1.9%) 08/09 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*0.9%(*1.1%) 08/06 (Thu) 12:45am-1:09am NHK Tytania

*0.7%(*1.3%) 08/06 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

*0.7%(*0.8%) 08/07 (Fri) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-




I'm going to zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 12, 2009)

The ratings were lower for almost every anime it seems!


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah, ratings are low for some reason...Jump is taking a break this week, so this might be related to a holiday or something.


----------



## geG (Aug 13, 2009)

*3.3% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

Aaaaaaaand a new record.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 13, 2009)

Lol no one watches Shippuden


----------



## Catterix (Aug 13, 2009)

...  What...?

It's ironic that the one time Shippuuden's pace comes close to matching Bleach's, it starts getting the same level of ratings 

What else is airing at this time on Thursday evenings?


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 13, 2009)

I believe there is some kind of holiday this week, so I'm expecting low ratings. I think the same will happen with the rest of the shows.

I'm just worried about next week, that's all.


----------



## neshru (Aug 13, 2009)

ZE said:


> Wasn?t Sasuke supposed to bring better ratings?


Well, the fact that Sasuke's first fight in part 2 is getting Suzuki should mean something...


----------



## Vanity (Aug 14, 2009)

Geg said:


> *3.3% 19:30-19:57 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝
> 
> Aaaaaaaand a new record.



Is that for the newest ep?

The newest ep was the lowest rating yet?

Geez....doesn't anyone like Deidara?


----------



## TadloS (Aug 14, 2009)

Hivt82 said:


> 08/03-08/09
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Good to see that Pandora Hearts is doing alright. But why is Phantom rating is so low.... Such a great anime...


----------



## insane111 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Everything *near that time was 1-2% lower the last couple weeks, Shippuuden might as well have been 4.3 or 5.3%. That's why I keep saying it's completely pointless to look at the shows ratings without comparing it to the other stuff for the week.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 14, 2009)

You know, the slow pace of Shippuden made a lot of people stop watching the show....and although some of those people might want to still see certain fights that happen, they probably no longer know exactly when the show is getting to those fights since they no longer follow it, so they don't tune in even for those fights anymore.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 16, 2009)

someone on 2chan actually posted a little chart for Pokemon/Naruto, it pretty much shows how both of them go down at pretty much the same rate.

-------Poke--Naruto
07/16 7.7% NoEp
07/23 6.9% 5.4% (1.5 apart)
07/30 NoEp 4.7%
08/06 5.5% 3.8% (1.7 apart)
08/13 5.0% 3.3% (1.7 apart)


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 19, 2009)

08/10-08/16 

*Spoiler*: __ 



14.1%(17.3%) 08/16 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

*9.7%(*8.6%) 08/16 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.2%(11.8%) 08/16 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*8.8%(*6.4%) 08/16 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*6.7%(*9.0%) 08/14 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*6.5%(10.6%) 08/14 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*6.2%(*6.5%) 08/15 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.2%(*6.1%) 08/16 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.0%(*5.5%) 08/13 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*4.9%(*4.8%) 08/16 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman

------------------------------- 

*4.2%(*4.3%) 08/12 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.0%(*3.8%) 08/10 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch

*4.0%(--.-%) (Thu) 08/13 10:30am-11:25am TV Asahi The Story of the Girl Blue Eyes

*3.9%(*4.2%) 08/12 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.8%(--.-%) 08/15 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi ATASHIn'CHI

*3.8%(*2.8%) 08/16 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*3.4%(*2.3%) 08/11 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.3%(*3.8%) 08/13 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.2%(*2.2%) 08/15 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*3.1%(*3.5%) 08/13 (Thu) 12:55am-1:25am Fuji TV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*3.0%(*3.2%) 08/11 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*2.9%(*3.0%) 08/16 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*2.9%(*2.6%) 08/13 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*2.8%(*3.4%) 08/10 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*2.8%(*2.8%) 08/11 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Sōten Kōro

*2.7%(*2.7%) 08/13 (Thu) 1:33am-2:03am TBS Pandora Hearts

*2.6%(--.-%) 08/14 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.4%(*2.9%) 08/15 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.3%(*2.5%) 08/15 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.3%(*2.3%) 08/12 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*2.2%(*2.7%) 08/15 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*2.2%(*2.0%) 08/11 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai 

*2.2%(*2.0%) 08/16 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*2.0%(*2.3%) 08/13 (Thu) 2:03am-2:33am TBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.

*2.0%(*2.0%) 08/12 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.9%(*2.9%) 08/15 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.8%(*2.5%) 08/16 (Sun) *6:30am-*7:00am TV Asahi Negibōzu no Asatarō

*1.8%(*2.5%) 08/16 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version

*1.8%(*1.4%) 08/13 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.6%(*2.4%) 08/15 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!! Doki

*1.5%(*2.3%) 08/16 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*1.4%(*2.0%) 08/16 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Saki 

*1.3%(*1.3%) 08/15 (Sat) *7:00am-*8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh!（Rerun） 

*1.2%(*0.9%) 08/16 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.1%(*1.4%) 08/10 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*1.1%(*1.0%) 08/14 (Fri) 2:29am-3:59am TBS Umi Monogatari ~Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto~

*1.0%(*1.4%) 08/14 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!!- ハヤテのごとく!!

*1.0%(*1.3%) 08/10 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Dora 

*0.9%(*1.6%) 08/14 (Fri) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Basquash!

*0.9%(*0.7%) 08/13 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

*0.8%(*0.9%) 08/13 (Thu) 12:45am-1:09am NHK Tytania

*0.7%(*1.5%) 08/16 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kanamemo

*0.6%(*1.1%) 08/12 (Wed) 3:03am-3:33am TBS Gundam OO（Rerun） 

*0.6%(*1.1%) 08/16 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*0.6%(*1.0%) 08/13 (Thu) 1:09am-1:35am NHK Tytania

*0.4%(*0.7%) 08/14 (Fri) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-


----------



## Catterix (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh snap! Bleach beat Naruto Shippuuden in ratings!

Now Shippuuden's really gone to hell


----------



## Goty (Aug 19, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Oh snap! Bleach beat Naruto Shippuuden in ratings!
> 
> Now Shippuuden's really gone to hell



Lol, isn't that a first?


----------



## Catterix (Aug 19, 2009)

lol I think so. Can't remember a time when Bleach ever beat Naruto, though it's possible during the Part 1 filler marathon.

What else has started airing on Thursdays, because something is eating up Naruto's viewing figures. Or has every show that aired on a Thursday been low recently?


----------



## Archah (Aug 19, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Oh snap! Bleach beat Naruto Shippuuden in ratings!
> 
> Now Shippuuden's really gone to hell



Not that strange. Even Bleach fillers are being better animated than Naruto canon


----------



## Catterix (Aug 19, 2009)

Animation isn't everything. In truth, Bleach fillers seem to do better than Bleach canon


----------



## neshru (Aug 19, 2009)

Archah said:


> Even Bleach fillers are being better animated than Naruto canon


Hopefully that will end with tomorrow's episode. Though it's not like these Bleach fillers have particularly good animation.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 19, 2009)

lol...I can't believe the sasuke arc got beaten by Bleach. 

One Piece number 2. 

Fullmetal Alchemist is not doing great...Unless the DVD's sell well.


----------



## Nekki (Aug 19, 2009)

The "Sasuke Arc" didn't get beaten by bleach, episode 122 did  just 122.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 19, 2009)

That's what I really meant 

So, less people saw the preview than usual. I hope it doesn't effect the next episode. Usually after a bad rating we get a really good one.




insane111 said:


> someone on 2chan actually posted a little chart for Pokemon/Naruto, it pretty much shows how both of them go down at pretty much the same rate.
> 
> -------Poke--Naruto
> 07/16 7.7% NoEp
> ...



Mmm, So they are pretty much related.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 19, 2009)

Overall,IMO,Naruto Shippuden is one of the most boring shows,but I still have hope for it to get better.Bleach and One Piece right now are A LOT better than Shippuden.


----------



## TadloS (Aug 19, 2009)

Hivt82 said:


> 08/10-08/16
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Fuck, screw JP. Why Phantom have such a low rating... Hopefully DVD/Blu-ray sales will go well. Glad to know that Pandora Hearts rating is not going down. The biggest surprise is that Bleach rating is better than Shippuuden.  I will lol, If shippuuden ratings will keep falling. Well, no wonder its shit anyway. Well, if Suzuki's episode will have lower ending it won't be funny. 



Catterix said:


> Animation isn't everything. In truth, Bleach fillers seem to do better than Bleach canon


Reason is simple, becuase this filler arc plot is better than canon. 



neshru said:


> Hopefully *it will continue forever*.



:ho


----------



## liborek3 (Aug 20, 2009)

O_O BLEACH beats Naruto Shippuuden in ratings.... no way 



neshru said:


> Hopefully that will end with tomorrow's episode. Though it's not like these Bleach fillers have particularly good animation.



236. Suzuki Youko (he did 219)


----------



## insane111 (Aug 20, 2009)

6.1% 19:00-19:30 Pokemon DP
4.2% 19:30-19:57 NARUTO Shippuuden 123
2.6% 18:00-18:30 BLEACH


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Aug 20, 2009)

Damn, I expected more considering an important fight was starting and Suzuki's animation, i was hoping for atleast a 5.0.


----------



## geG (Aug 20, 2009)

Eh, at least it's better than the last two weeks. Higher than episode 85's too.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Aug 21, 2009)

Geg said:


> Higher than episode 85's too.



By .1 lol, its sad that this episode did worse than the sanbi arc episodes.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 21, 2009)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Damn, I expected more considering an important fight was starting and Suzuki's animation, i was hoping for atleast a 5.0.



It's going to be stuck at 4-5% forever with the occasional random spike to 6-7. Part 1 was the same, the ratings didn't raise at all even for Naruto vs Sasuke.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 21, 2009)

insane111 said:


> 4.2% 19:30-19:57 NARUTO Shippuuden 123



Since, this is the ratings in Kanto Region (Tokyo) what the ratings in Kansai region (Osaka).  I found a forum that the Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood ratings reach 6.0 to that region.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hivt82 said:


> Since, this is the ratings in Kanto Region (Tokyo) what the ratings in Kansai region (Osaka).  I found a forum that the Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood ratings reach 6.0 to that region.



oh sorry, I've been posting the Osaka ratings lately, but I forgot this week.


5.6% 19:30-19:57  NARUTO Shippuuden 123
5.2% 19:00-19:30 Pokemon DP
3.4% 18:00-18:30 BLEACH

that's more like it


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 21, 2009)

insane111 said:


> 5.6% 19:30-19:57  NARUTO Shippuuden 123



Look like Shippuuden doing well in Kansai Region compare to Kanto region


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 21, 2009)

Mmm, almost the same rating as 85. The overall ratings for all shows have been low lately...


----------



## TadloS (Aug 21, 2009)

insane111 said:


> oh sorry, I've been posting the Osaka ratings lately, but I forgot this week.
> 
> 
> 5.6% 19:30-19:57  NARUTO Shippuuden 123
> ...



Hell yeah.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 21, 2009)

maybe it airs a week behind in some regions.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 22, 2009)

08/10-08/16 (Kansai Region)

*Spoiler*: __ 



17.9%(17.4%) 08/16 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm KTV Sazae-san

11.2%(12.2%) 08/16 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm KTV Chibi Maruko-chan

*8.6%(*9.6%) 08/16 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am KTV One Piece

*8.4%(11.7%) 08/14 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm ABC Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*8.0%(*7.7%) 08/16 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am KTV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.1%(*9.9%) 08/14 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm ABC Doraemon

*6.4%(*7.9%) 08/15 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm YTV Detective Conan

*6.0%(*4.4%) 08/16 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm MBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*4.1%(*4.6%) 08/13 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*3.9%(*5.0%) 08/13 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN

------------------------------- 

*3.6%(*3.8%) 08/16 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am YTV Yatterman

*3.4%(*2.5%) 08/11 (Tue) 1:50am-2:20am KTV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*3.3%(*2.7%) 08/13 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO Gintama

*3.1%(*2.8%) 08/11 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO BLEACH 

*3.0%(*2.5%) 08/15 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.8%(*2.1%) 08/11 (Tue) 2:20am-2:50am KTV CANAAN 

*2.8%(*1.5%) 08/10 (Mon) 3:14am-3:44qm YTV Sōten Kōro

*2.6%(*2.4%) 08/12 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

*2.6%(*1.6%) 08/10 (Mon) 2:44am-3:14am YTV Inuyasha (Rerun) 

*2.5%(*1.9%) 08/10 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TVO Reroando Stitch

*2.4%(*1.7%) 08/15 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*2.2%(*4.2%) 08/16 (Sun) *6:30am-*6:54am ABC ATASHIn'CHI

*2.2%(*2.9%) 08/13 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~

*2.2%(*1.8%) 08/10 (Mon) 1:44am-2:14am YTV 07-GHOST 

*2.2%(*1.8%) 08/10 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TVO Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*2.2%(*1.7%) 08/15 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TVO Oha Coliseum

*2.0%(*2.2%) 08/10 (Mon) 2:14am-2:44am YTV  GA: Geijutsuka Art Design Class 

*2.0%(*2.0%) 08/16 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade

*2.0%(*1.9%) 08/15 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.0%(*1.7%) 08/12 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.9%(*1.9%) 08/16 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TVO Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*1.8%(*2.2%) 08/16 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am ABC Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version

*1.8%(*2.1%) 08/12 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.7%(*1.7%) 08/13 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am MBS Basquash!

*1.7%(*1.5%) 08/12 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*1.7%(*1.4%) 08/13 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am MBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.

*1.7%(*1.2%) 08/15 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TVO Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*1.6%(*1.7%) 08/10 (Mon) 2:50am-3:20am MBS Umi Monogatari ~Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto~

*1.5%(*2.0%) 08/16 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm YTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.5%(*1.1%) 08/13 (Thu) 2:25am-2:55am MBS Pandora Hearts 

*1.5%(*-.-%) 08/13 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10am NHK Tytania

*1.4%(*-.-%) 08/13 (Thu) 1:10am-1:35am NHK Tytania

*1.3%(*1.6%) 08/16 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Shugo Chara!! Doki

*1.3%(*1.5%) 08/16 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Cross Game

*1.3%(*1.2%) 08/15 (Sat) *7:30am-*8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)


----------



## Nekki (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't get it, i thought the episode had higher rating %, not the one shown in this list. Confusing..


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 22, 2009)

Nekki said:


> I don't get it, i thought the episode had higher rating %, not the one shown in this list. Confusing..



This was last week's list. 

FMA, is sure jumping up and down. lol


----------



## Yoshi24 (Aug 22, 2009)

Ahhhh!!

This is ridiculous, yet true dx

The last couple epsiode have been crap. The animation...a 12 year could do better.
Lets just hope, its only cuz they are spending al there time on the upcoming episodes


----------



## Shiyojin (Aug 22, 2009)

Yoshi24 said:


> Ahhhh!!
> 
> This is ridiculous, yet true dx
> 
> ...



I lolled irl


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 22, 2009)

Naruto Shippuden has been getting worse and worse.I thought Sasuke Vs. Deidara would be more vicious than this.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 22, 2009)

Nekki said:


> I don't get it, i thought the episode had higher rating %, not the one shown in this list. Confusing..



The previous I post the other list are from Kanto Region TV Ratings


----------



## Butcher (Aug 22, 2009)

Goku1003 said:


> Naruto Shippuden has been getting worse and worse.I thought Sasuke Vs. Deidara would be more vicious than this.


I thought it would be a good fight also,turns out it probably won't be.


----------



## Nekki (Aug 22, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> This was last week's list.
> 
> FMA, is sure jumping up and down. lol



Oh man i should've looked at the  date

Maybe it's time for me to start watching FMA, but damn i hate waiting one week for an episode..


----------



## geG (Aug 22, 2009)

That rating's just for the Kansai region though right? The ratings I see have FMA at 2.9%.


----------



## Grimmie (Aug 22, 2009)

Goku1003 said:


> Naruto Shippuden has been getting worse and worse.I thought Sasuke Vs. Deidara would be more vicious than this.



Huh.. And I just thought that Shippuuden was getting better and better.

Ratings are really unpredictable (as it has been previously stated in this thread). Just because the ratings are bad, it doesn't instantly mean that Shippuuden or the episode was bad.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 22, 2009)

Geg said:
			
		

> That rating's just for the Kansai region though right? The ratings I see have FMA at 2.9%.



Yeah...I guess so.

It's better to post both regions. I would like to know how is One Piece doing in both regions, If anyone have any idea?


@Nekki...You should, It's very very fast paced(sadly), so you will be satisfied on weekly basis.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 22, 2009)

Goku1003 said:


> Naruto Shippuden has been getting worse and worse.I thought Sasuke Vs. Deidara would be more vicious than this.



Sorry mate, but that's utter bullshit  

Just wondering, did you watch Shippuuden in one big go? I'm asking this because you have a low post count, so it's possible you're new to the show. If not, then obviously no problems either, but I'm just wondering.

But genuinely, Shippuuden has gotten a lot better, in terms of writing, pacing, animation, art, direction and music. The first two seasons were almost unbearable in comparison to what we're getting at the moment.

And really, the Sasuke VS Deidara fight in this episode was pretty much a direct translation to the manga, except a bit more intense with an added Taijutsu scene.


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Aug 23, 2009)

I wouldn't mind Shippuden having no filler at all but they are dragging shit out too long. Makes me feel like I'm watching DBZ.


----------



## Even (Aug 23, 2009)

they're not dragging at all now... If anything, they might be going too fast, which is REALLY rare by Shippuuden standards.


----------



## geG (Aug 23, 2009)

Shadow Raki said:


> I wouldn't mind Shippuden having no filler at all but they are dragging shit out too long. Makes me feel like I'm watching DBZ.



Are you still stuck back in the first 50 episodes?


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 24, 2009)

8/17-8/23
Kanto Region

*Spoiler*: __ 



13.6%(14.1%) 08/23 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

11.0%(*9.7%) 08/23 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

11.0%(*6.7%) 08/21 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

11.0%(*6.5%) 08/21 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.8%(*9.2%) 08/23 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.2%(*8.8%) 08/23 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*6.1%(*5.0%) 08/20 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*6.0%(*6.2%) 08/22 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*5.2%(*5.2%) 08/23 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*4.6%(*3.8%) 08/23 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

------------------------------- 

*4.2%(*3.8%) 08/22 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi ATASHIn'CHI

*4.2%(*3.3%) 08/20 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.2%(*2.6%) 08/21 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*4.1%(*4.2%) 08/19 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.0%(*4.9%) 08/23 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman

*3.8%(*3.9%) 08/19 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.7%(*2.9%) 08/20 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*3.5%(*4.0%) 08/17 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch

*3.2%(*2.2%) 08/22 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*2.9%(*3.1%) 08/20 (Thu) 12:55am-1:25am Fuji TV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*2.8%(*2.0%) 08/19 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.8%(*1.6%) 08/22 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!! Doki

*2.7%(*3.2%) 08/22 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*2.6%(*3.4%) 08/18 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.6%(*1.9%) 08/22 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.5%(*2.8%) 08/17 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*2.5%(*2.2%) 08/23 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

**.*%(--.-%) 08/22 (Sat) 6:25pm-6:50pm NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin

*2.3%(*1.8%) 08/23 (Sun) *6:30am-*7:00am TV Asahi Negibōzu no Asatarō

*2.2%(*2.3%) 08/22 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.2%(*2.3%) 08/19 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*2.0%(*2.4%) 08/22 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*2.0%(*1.8%) 08/23 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version

*1.9%(*1.8%) 08/20 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.9%(*1.5%) 08/23 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*1.7%(*2.2%) 08/18 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*1.7%(*1.4%) 08/23 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Saki 

*1.6%(*1.0%) 08/17 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*1.5%(*1.0%) 08/21 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*1.5%(*0.7%) 08/23 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kanamemo

*1.4%(*3.0%) 08/18 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.1%) 08/17 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*1.3%(*1.3%) 08/22 (Sat) *7:00am-*8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.2%(*2.8%) 08/18 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Sōten Kōro

**.*%(--.-%) 08/22 18:00-18:25 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm NHK Elementhunters

*1.2%(*0.9%) 08/20 (Tue) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

*0.9%(*1.2%) 08/23 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*0.8%(*0.6%) 08/23 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*0.8%(*0.4%) 08/21 (Fri) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-




Kansai Region

*Spoiler*: __ 



14.4%(17.9%) 08/23 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm KTV Sazae-san

12.0%(*8.4%) 08/21 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

11.5%(*7.1%) 08/21 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm ABC Doraemon

*9.9%(11.2%) 08/23 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm KTV Chibi Maruko-chan

*9.4%(*8.0%) 08/23 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am KTV Dragon Ball Kai

*9.2%(*8.6%) 08/23 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am KTV One Piece

*8.8%(*6.4%) 08/22 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm YTV Detective Conan

*7.2%(*-.-%) 08/23 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am ABC Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.9%(*3.9%) 08/20 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*5.2%(*4.1%) 08/20 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

------------------------------- 

*3.6%(*3.6%) 08/23 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am YTV Yatterman

*3.4%(*3.1%) 08/18 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*3.2%(*2.6%) 08/19 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

*3.1%(*3.0%) 08/22 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*3.0%(*3.3%) 08/20 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO Gintama

*2.9%(*2.0%) 08/19 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.8%(*3.4%) 08/18 (Tue) 1:45am-2:15am KTV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*2.7%(*1.7%) 08/19 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*2.5%(*2.5%) 08/17 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:28pm TVO Reroando Stitch

*2.5%(*2.2%) 08/17 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TVO Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*2.5%(*2.2%) 08/23 (Sun) *6:30am-*6:54am ABC ATASHIn'CHI

*2.5%(*1.8%) 08/23 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am ABC Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version

*2.1%(*2.2%) 08/20 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~

*2.1%(*2.2%) 08/22 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TVO Oha Coliseum

*2.0%(*1.9%) 08/23 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TVO Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*1.9%(*2.0%) 08/22 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*1.9%(*2.0%) 08/23 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade

*1.9%(*1.5%) 08/20 (Thu) 12:40am-1:05am NHK Tytania

*1.8%(*2.2%) 08/17 (Mon) 1:44am-2:14am YTV 07-GHOST

*1.8%(*1.0%) 08/18 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*1.7%(*2.8%) 08/18 (Tue) 2:15am-2:45am KTV CANAAN

*1.7%(*2.4%) 08/22 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*1.6%(*1.3%) 08/22 *7:30am-*8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX (Rerun)

*1.6%(*1.1%) 08/17 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*1.5%(*2.8%) 08/17 (Mon) 3:14am-3:44qm YTV Sōten Kōro

*1.5%(*2.6%) 08/17 (Mon) 2:44am-3:14am YTV Inuyasha (Rerun)

*1.5%(*1.7%) 08/22 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TVO Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*1.5%(*1.3%) 08/23 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Cross Game

*1.4%(*2.0%) 08/17 (Mon) 2:14am-2:44am YTV  GA: Geijutsuka Art Design Class

*1.4%(*1.8%) 08/19 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.4%) 08/20 (Thu) 1:05am-1:30am NHK Tytania

*1.4%(*1.3%) 08/23 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Shugo Chara!! Doki

*1.4%(*1.2%) 08/17 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Dora

*1.2%(*1.2%) 08/23 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TVO Jewelpet

*0.9%(*0.7%) 08/22 (Sat) 1:30am-2:00am TVO Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*0.8%(*1.0%) 08/22 (Sat) *7:00am-*7:30am TVO Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*0.8%(*0.4%) 08/22 (Sat) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-

*0.5%(*0.6%) 08/21 (Fri) 3:05am-3:35am TVO Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

*0.5%(*0.3%) 08/21 (Fri) 3:35am-4:05am TVO Saki

*0.4%(*0.5%) 08/18 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Tears to Tiara 

*0.3%(*0.4%) 08/18 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Kanamemo


----------



## ADA 2 (Aug 25, 2009)

They have picked the speed up and are flying through the manga chapters right now.


----------



## WindElement (Aug 26, 2009)

Naruto is slow on airing, only reason to me why ratings are so low


----------



## insane111 (Aug 28, 2009)

Tokyo
*6.3% 19:00-19:30 Pokemon DP
*5.5% 19:30-19:57 Naruto Shippuuden 124 (4.2 last week)
*2.7% 18:00-18:30 Bleach

Osaka
*5.2% 19:30-19:57 Naruto Shippuuden 124 (5.6 last week)
*4.7% 19:00-19:30 Pokemon DP
*3.2% 18:00-18:30 Bleach

As usual the shitty episode right after a good one gets better ratings in Tokyo  At least Osaka's ratings usually make sense.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 28, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Sorry mate, but that's utter bullshit
> 
> Just wondering, did you watch Shippuuden in one big go? I'm asking this because you have a low post count, so it's possible you're new to the show. If not, then obviously no problems either, but I'm just wondering.
> 
> ...


I got caught up to it at the beginning of the Sora arc,and had to wait for new episodes each week after that.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 31, 2009)

08/24-08/30 (Kanto Region)

*Spoiler*: __ 



14.3%(13.6%) 08/30 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.3%(11.0%) 08/28 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.8%(*9.8%) 08/30 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

10.1%(11.0%) 08/28 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*8.9%(11.0%) 08/30 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*8.1%(*6.0%) 08/29 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*6.6%(*9.2%) 08/30 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*6.3%(*6.1%) 08/27 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*5.8%(*4.2%) 08/29 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi ATASHIn'CHI

*5.5%(*4.2%) 08/27 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

------------------------------- 

*4.7%(*5.2%) 08/30 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*4.0%(*4.1%) 08/26 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*3.8%(*3.8%) 08/26 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*3.8%(*3.5%) 08/24 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch

*3.5%(*3.2%) 08/29 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.5%(*2.0%) 08/29 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.4%(*2.6%) 08/29 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*3.3%(*4.2%) 08/28 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*3.1%(*2.8%) 08/29 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!! Doki

*2.9%(*3.7%) 08/27 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*2.9%(*2.2%) 08/29 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.8%(*1.5%) 08/28 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*2.7%(*2.6%) 08/25 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.5%(*2.5%) 08/24 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*2.5%(--.-%) 08/28 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Basquash!

*2.3%(*2.0%) 08/30 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version

*2.3%(*1.4%) 08/25 (Tue) 1:44am-2:14am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*2.0%(*2.9%) 08/27 (Thu) 1:45am-2:15am Fuji TV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*2.0%(*2.8%) 08/26 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

 *2.0%(*1.9%) 08/27 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*2.0%(*1.4%) 08/24 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*1.9%(*2.7%) 08/29 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*1.9%(*2.2%) 08/26 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

**.*%(*1.8%) 08/29 (Sat) 6:25pm-6:50pm NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin

**.*%(*1.8%) 08/29 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm NHK Elementhunters

*1.7%(*1.6%) 08/24 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Dora 

*1.7%(--.-%) 08/28 (Fri) 2:25am-3:55am TBS Umi Monogatari ~Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto~

*1.6%(*1.7%) 08/25 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*1.6%(*1.2%) 08/25 (Tue) 1:14am-1:44am NTV Sōten Kōro

*1.6%(--.-%) 08/30 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*1.5%(*2.5%) 08/30 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*1.5%(*1.9%) 08/30 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*1.4%(*2.3%) 08/30 (Sun) *6:30am-*7:00am TV Asahi Negibōzu no Asatarō

*1.4%(*1.5%) 08/30 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Kanamemo

*1.4%(--.-%) 08/27 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Pandora Hearts

*1.4%(*1.3%) 08/29 (Sat) *7:00am-*8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun） 

*1.3%(--.-%) 08/27 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.

*1.0%(*0.8%) 08/30 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*0.9%(*0.8%) 08/28 (Fri) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-

*0.7%(--.-%) 08/26 (Wed) 2:59am-3:29am TBS Gundam OO（Rerun） 

*0.6%(*1.2%) 08/27 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

*0.6%(*0.9%) 08/30 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 31, 2009)

Most of the shows went down this week.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 31, 2009)

Which is odd because Naruto actually went _up_ by quite a bit. 

Quite shocking to see DBKai with a rating of 6.6%


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah.

I'm not following DBK ratings closely, but I think I have seen it go down before.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 31, 2009)

It's gone down, but never that low. I think the lowest was something like 7.2% . Ah well, not surprising, the Namek Saga was the lowest selling part of the series in manga, anime, dragonbox singles, etc. every time.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 31, 2009)

08/24-08/30 (Kansai Region)

*Spoiler*: __ 



12.6%(14.4%) 08/30 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm KTV Sazae-san

11.1%(11.5%) 08/28 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm ABC Doraemon

11.0%(12.0%) 08/28 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

*9.4%(*9.9%) 08/30 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm KTV Chibi Maruko-chan

*8.6%(*9.4%) 08/30 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am KTV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.9%(*9.2%) 08/30 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am KTV One Piece

*6.8%(*8.8%) 08/29 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm YTV Detective Conan

*5.2%(*5.9%) 08/27 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.7%(*7.2%) 08/30 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am ABC Fresh Pretty Cure

*4.7%(*5.2%) 08/27 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

------------------------------- 

*3.4%(*3.0%) 08/27 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO Gintama

*3.4%(*2.8%) 08/25 (Tue) 1:35am-2:05am KTV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*3.3%(*2.7%) 08/26 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*3.3%(*-.-%) 08/30 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm MBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.2%(*3.4%) 08/25 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*3.0%(*3.1%) 08/29 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.9%(*3.2%) 08/26 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

*2.9%(*-.-%) 08/26 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am ABC Fresh Pretty Cure

*2.7%(*2.5%) 08/24 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TVO Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*2.7%(*2.5%) 08/30 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am ABC Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version

*2.6%(*-.-%) 08/24 (Mon) 10:30am-11:00am ABC Fresh Pretty Cure

*2.4%(*1.9%) 08/29 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.3%(*-.-%) 08/29 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS Bakemonogatari

*2.2%(*1.7%) 08/29 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*2.1%(*2.5%) 08/24 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:28pm TVO Reroando Stitch

*2.1%(*1.8%) 08/24 (Mon) 1:59am-2:29am YTV 07-GHOST

*2.0%(*1.5%) 08/24 (Mon) 2:59am-3:29am YTV Inuyasha (Rerun)

*2.0%(*1.4%) 08/24 (Mon) 2:29am-2:59am YTV  GA: Geijutsuka Art Design Class

*2.0%(*1.4%) 08/26 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*2.0%(*-.-%) 08/29 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS Xam'd: Lost Memories (Rerun)

*1.9%(*2.9%) 08/26 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.9%(*1.7%) 08/25 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am KTV CANAAN

*1.8%(*2.1%) 08/27 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.8%(*2.1%) 08/29 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TVO Oha Coliseum

*1.7%(*1.8%) 08/25 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*1.6%(*2.5%) 08/30 (Sun) *6:30am-*6:54am ABC ATASHIn'CHI

*1.5%(*1.5%) 08/24 (Mon) 3:29am-3:59am YTV Sōten Kōro

*1.5%(*1.5%) 08/30 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Cross Game

*1.5%(*-.-%) 08/24 (Mon) 2:35am-3:05am MBS Umi Monogatari ~Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto~

*1.5%(*-.-%) 08/27 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am MBS Basquash!

*1.4%(*1.9%) 08/30 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade

*1.4%(*-.-%) 08/29 (Sat) 2:58am-3:28am MBS NEEDLESS 

*1.4%(*-.-%) 08/29 (Mon) 3:28am-3:58am MBS Valkyria Chronicles

*1.4%(*-.-%) 08/29 (Mon) 3:58am-4:28am MBS Valkyria Chronicles

*1.3%(*1.2%) 08/30 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TVO Jewelpet

*1.1%(*1.6%) 08/24 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*1.1%(*-.-%) 08/27 (Thu) 2:25am-2:55am MBS Pandora Hearts

*1.0%(*1.5%) 08/29 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TVO Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*1.0%(*1.4%) 08/30 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Shugo Chara!! Doki

*1.0%(*-.-%) 08/27 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am MBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.

*0.8%(*0.5%) 08/28 (Fri) 3:35am-4:05am TVO Saki

*0.7%(*1.6%) 08/29 (Sat) *7:30am-*8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*0.6%(*1.4%) 08/24 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TVO Dora 

*0.5%(*0.9%) 08/29 (Sat) 1:30am-2:00am TVO Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*0.4%(*0.8%) 08/29 (Sat) *7:00am-*7:30am TVO Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*0.4%(*0.5%) 08/28 (Fri) 3:05am-3:35am TVO Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

*0.4%(*0.3%) 08/25 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Kanamemo

*0.3%(*0.8%) 08/29 (Sat) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-

*0.3%(*0.4%) 08/25 (Tue) 1:30am-2:00am TVO Tears to Tiara


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks a lot Hivt82...I'm glad you are posting both regions. There is a huge difference b\w them.


*Spoiler*: __ 




One Piece

415 - #5 - *8.9% (08/30) [Kanto  Region] 
415 - #6 - *7.9% (08/30) [Kansai Region] 

414 - #2 - 11.0% (08/23) [Kanto  Region] 
414 - #6 - *9.2% (08/23) [Kansai Region] 

413 - #2 - *9.7% (08/16) [Kanto  Region] 
413 - #3 - *8.6% (08/16) [Kansai Region]

That's a big difference. 




I guess, I'll be collecting both.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 31, 2009)

It makes me wonder about the ratings we used to get from people like p3irrot, whether they just got ratings from one region, or worked out an average between the regions.


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 31, 2009)

That might explain why some arcs have better ratings than other arcs


----------



## insane111 (Sep 3, 2009)

Tokyo/Osaka
Pokemon: 6.8/?.?
Naruto: 4.3/?.?
Bleach: 3.6/3.3

fail

nobody posted the Osaka ratings yet, I'll edit it later


----------



## Catterix (Sep 3, 2009)

What's the fail? 4.3's Ok...ish.


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 3, 2009)

8/31-9/6 
Kanto Region

*Spoiler*: __ 



16.8%(14.3%) 09/06 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

12.6%(12.3%) 09/04 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

12.0%(10.1%) 09/04 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

11.8%(10.8%) 09/06 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.1%(*8.9%) 09/06 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.3%(*6.6%) 09/06 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.4%(*8.1%) 09/05 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*7.2%(*4.7%) 09/06 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*6.8%(*6.3%) 09/03 (Thu) (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*5.2%(*4.0%) 09/02 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

------------------------------- 

*5.1%(--.-%) 09/06 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman

*4.9%(*3.8%) 09/02 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.8%(*3.8%) 08/31 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch

*4.5%(*5.8%) 09/05 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi ATASHIn'CHI

*4.4%(*2.0%) 09/03 (Thu) 12:59am-25:29am Fuji TV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*4.3%(*5.5%) 09/03 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*4.3%(*3.5%) 09/05 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*4.3%(*3.5%) 09/05 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.9%(*3.1%) 09/05 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!! Doki

*3.8%(*2.9%) 09/05 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*3.6%(--.-%) 09/06 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*3.6%(*3.4%) 09/05 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*3.6%(*2.7%) 09/01 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.3%(*2.3%) 09/06 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version (End)

*2.9%(*2.5%) 08/31 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*2.8%(*2.9%) 09/03 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*2.8%(*2.0%) 09/02 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*2.7%(*2.3%) 09/01 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV NTV Kaiji

*2.7%(*1.5%) 09/06 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*2.7%(*1.5%) 09/06 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.6%(*2.0%) 08/31 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*2.6%(*1.6%) 09/06 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*2.5%(*3.3%) 09/04 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.5%(*1.7%) 08/31 (Mon) 6:00-6:30 TV Tokyo Dora

*2.5%(*1.4%) 09/06 (Sun) *6:30am-*7:00am TV Asahi Negibōzu no Asatarō

*2.4%(*2.5%) 09/04 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Basquash!

**.*%(*2.4%) 09/05 (Sat) 6:25pm-6:50pm NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin

*2.3%(*1.9%) 09/02 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*2.2%(*2.0%) 09/03 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

**.*%(*2.1%) 09/05 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm NHK Elementhunters

*2.0%(*1.9%) 09/05 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*2.0%(*1.6%) 09/01 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*2.0%(*1.6%) 09/01 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Sōten Kōro

*1.9%(*2.8%) 09/04 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!!-

*1.9%(--.-%) 09/06 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Saki 

*1.7%(*0.6%) 09/06 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.7%(*1.4%) 09/06 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kanamemo

*1.6%(*1.4%) 09/05 (Sat) *7:30am-*8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.5%(*1.7%) 09/04 (Fri) 2:25am-3:55am TBS Umi Monogatari ~Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto~

*1.4%(*1.0%) 09/06 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*1.3%(*0.7%) 09/02 (Wed) 2:59am-3:29am TBS Gundam OO（Rerun） 

*1.2%(*1.4%) 09/03 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Pandora Hearts 

*1.2%(*1.3%) 09/03 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.

*1.2%(--.-%) 09/03 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10am NHK Tytania

*1.0%(*0.9%) 09/04 (Fri) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-

*0.8%(*0.6%) 09/03 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～




Kansai Region

*Spoiler*: __ 



19.0%(12.6%) 09/06 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm KTV Sazae-san

14.0%(*9.4%) 09/06 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm KTV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.7%(11.0%) 09/04 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm ABC Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

11.0%(*7.9%) 09/06 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am KTV One Piece

10.8%(11.1%) 09/04 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm ABC Doraemon

10.5%(*6.8%) 09/05 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm YTV Detective Conan

*9.4%(*8.6%) 09/06 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am KTV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.4%(*4.7%) 09/06 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am ABC Fresh Pretty Cure

*6.2%(*3.3%) 09/06 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm MBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*4.0%(*4.7%) 09/03 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

------------------------------- 

*3.9%(*5.2%) 09/03 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*3.9%(*2.9%) 09/02 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

*3.9%(*2.7%) 09/06 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am ABC Battle Spirits: Shōnen Toppa Version (End)

*3.6%(*2.7%) 08/31 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TVO Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon

*3.4%(*1.6%) 09/06 (Sun) *6:30am-*6:54am ABC ATASHIn'CHI

*3.3%(*3.4%) 09/03 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO Gintama

*3.3%(*3.2%) 09/01 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*2.7%(*2.3%) 09/05 (Sat) 1:58am-2:28am MBS Bakemonogatari

*2.7%(*-.-%) 09/06 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am YTV Yatterman

*2.6%(*2.1%) 08/31 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:28pm TVO Reroando Stitch

*2.6%(*2.1%) 08/31 (Mon) 1:59am-2:29am YTV 07-GHOST

*2.4%(*3.3%) 09/02 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*2.3%(*1.8%) 09/03 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*2.3%(*1.5%) 09/06 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Cross Game

*2.3%(*-.-%) 09/06 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TVO Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*2.1%(*0.7%) 09/05 (Sat) *7:30am-*8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*2.0%(*2.0%) 08/31 (Mon) 2:29am-2:59am YTV  GA: Geijutsuka Art Design Class

*1.9%(*3.4%) 09/01 (Tue) 1:35am-2:05am KTV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*1.9%(*2.4%) 09/05 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*1.9%(*1.4%) 09/06 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade

*1.8%(*2.0%) 08/31 (Mon) 2:59am-3:29am YTV Inuyasha (Rerun)

*1.8%(*2.0%) 09/02 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.8%(*2.0%) 09/05 (Sat) 2:28am-2:58am MBS Xam'd: Lost Memories

*1.8%(*1.9%) 09/02 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.8%(*1.8%) 09/05 (Sat) *8:30am-*9:00am TVO Oha Coliseum

*1.7%(*3.0%) 09/05 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.7%(*1.4%) 09/05 (Mon) 3:28am-3:58am MBS Valkyria Chronicles

*1.7%(*-.-%) 09/06 (Sun) *5:30am-*6:00am YTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.6%(*2.2%) 09/05 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*1.6%(*1.9%) 09/01 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am KTV CANAAN

*1.6%(*1.5%) 08/31 (Mon) 3:29am-3:59am YTV Sōten Kōro

*1.5%(*1.5%) 09/03 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am MBS Basquash!

*1.5%(*-.-%) 09/03 (Thu) 12:45am-1:09am NHK Tytania

*1.4%(*1.7%) 09/01 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*1.4%(*1.0%) 09/05 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TVO Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*1.3%(*1.5%) 08/31 (Mon) 2:35am-3:05am MBS Umi Monogatari ~Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto~

*1.3%(*0.4%) 09/05 (Sat) *7:00am-*7:30am TVO Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*1.3%(*1.4%) 09/05 (Sat) 2:58am-3:28am MBS NEEDLESS

*1.3%(*1.4%) 09/05 (Mon) 3:58am-4:28am MBS Valkyria Chronicles

*1.2%(*1.0%) 09/03 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am MBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.

*1.1%(*1.1%) 09/03 (Thu) 2:25am-2:55am MBS Pandora Hearts 

*0.9%(*1.3%) 09/06 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TVO Jewelpet

*0.9%(*1.0%) 09/06 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Shugo Chara!! Doki

*0.9%(*0.5%) 09/05 (Sat) 1:30am-2:00am TVO Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*0.7%(*1.1%) 08/31 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*0.7%(*0.6%) 08/31 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TVO Dora

*0.5%(*0.3%) 09/01 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Tears to Tiara

*0.4%(*0.4%) 09/01 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Kanamemo

*0.3%(*0.4%) 09/04 (Fri) 3:05am-3:35am TVO Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

*0.3%(*0.3%) 09/05 (Sat) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-


----------



## insane111 (Sep 3, 2009)

Catterix said:


> What's the fail? 4.3's Ok...ish.



It's always annoying when the worst episode in a batch gets the best ratings, makes me feel like the bad episode turned people off again.. although i know it's mostly just completely random.

123: 4.2
124: 5.5
125: 4.3


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 3, 2009)

Actually this episode got what it deserves, the only good part was the last scene, IMO. 
Yeah, bad episodes usually turn off people.

But you know that's just one region, If you count all the regions then the overall percentage could be higher. Sadly we just get the ratings for 2 regions. I've always thought the ratings we get are the average of all regions.


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 6, 2009)

Check my last post to see the complete list of Kanto and Kansai ratings


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh, thanks a lot. 

Looks like not so much people like FMA in the Kanto region. I think this is the most important region.


----------



## liborek3 (Sep 7, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> Oh, thanks a lot.
> 
> Looks like not so much people like FMA in the Kanto region. I think this is the most important region.



but in Kansai 6.2 % That's pretty good


----------



## Goty (Sep 7, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> Looks like not so much people like FMA in the Kanto region. I think this is the most important region.



Sure it is, compared to the Kansai region, the population is almost twice as large.
Most likely, a 3.0 rating in Kanto is worth way more than a 5.0 in Kansai, lol.


----------



## Even (Sep 7, 2009)

Kanto region has more people, so of course it's the more important one  Greater Tokyo alone is 32 million people.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 11, 2009)

126: 5.7%

Pokemon got 8.0 though, so there were just a lot of viewers in general tonight for some reason.

haven't updated this in a while:


*Spoiler*: __ 



001-002: 8.0%
003: 6.5%
004: 7.2%
005: 6.0%
006-007: 7.0%
008-009: 5.3%
010: 4.7%
011: 5.4%
012: 4.7%
013: 5.4%
014: 5.7%
015: 6.4%
016: 5.5%
017: 5.2%
018: 6.3%
019: 5.4%
020: 5.9%
021: 4.7%
022-023: 4.9%
024: 5.3%
025: 6.3%
026: 7.1%
027: 6.2%
028: 5.7%
029-030: 4.6%
031: 7.1%
032: 4.9%
033: 4.9%
034: 4.8%
035: 5.9%
036-037: 6.1%
038: 5.2%
039: 5.7%
040-041: 7.2%
042: 6.6%
043: 6.7%
044: 6.5%
045: 6.2%
046: 5.8%
047: 6.8%
048: 5.8%
049: 5.6%
050: 6.2%
051-052: 5.7%
053-054: 6.5%
055: 6.1%
056: 6.7%
057-058: 6.3%
059: 5.8%
060: 5.7%
061: 5.4%
062: 6.0%
063: 5.5%
064-065: 5.0%
066: 4.5%
067: 4.8%
068-069: 4.6%
070: 4.0%
071: 5.0%
072: 4.3%
073: 6.0%
074: 4.9%
075: 5.7%
076-077: 5.2%
078-079: 5.3%
080: 5.7%
081: 5.8%
082: 4.9%
083: 4.9%
084: 5.8%
085: 4.1%
086-087: 5.4%
088: 6.4%
089: 5.1%
090: 3.9%
091: 4.0%
092: 4.8%
093: 4.5%
094: 5.0%
095: 4.6%
096: 4.2%
097: 5.0%
098: 5.6%
099: 4.9%
100: 5.4%
101-102: 4.2%
103-104: 4.7%
105: 7.2%
106: 4.6%
107: 4.3%
108: 5.4%
109: 4.3%
110: 4.6%
111: 4.7%
112: 4.7%
113: 4.2%
114: 4.3%
115: 5.0%
116: 4.5%
117: 4.5%
118: 5.4%
119-120: 4.7%
121: 3.8%
122: 3.3%
123: 4.2%
124: 5.5%
125: 4.3%
126: 5.7%


----------



## Hydde (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks a lot buddy-


----------



## Even (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice ratings this week


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 14, 2009)

09/07-09/13
Kanto

*Spoiler*: __ 



18.3%(16.8%) 09/13 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.1%(11.8%) 09/13 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.2%(12.0%) 09/11 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemon 30th Anniversary Special

11.2%(11.1%) 09/13 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.1%(*9.3%) 09/13 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*8.7%(*8.4%) 09/12 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.0%(*6.8%) 09/10 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*7.6%(*7.2%) 09/13 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.7%(*4.3%) 09/10 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*5.6%(*4.8%) 09/07 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch

-------------------------------

*5.1%(*5.2%) 09/09 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.9%(*5.1%) 09/13 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman

*4.9%(*4.9%) 09/09 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

*4.7%(*4.5%) 09/12 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi ATASHIn'CHI

*3.9%(*4.3%) 09/12 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.8%(*4.3%) 09/12 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.8%(*2.9%) 09/07 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon (End)

*3.6%(*3.6%) 09/13 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*3.5%(*2.7%) 09/13 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

*3.4%(*2.8%) 09/10 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*3.3%(*3.9%) 09/12 (Sat) (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!! Doki

*3.1%(*2.5%) 09/13 (Sun) *6:30am-*7:00am TV Asahi Negibōzu no Asatarō

*3.0%(*3.8%) 09/12 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.9%(*4.4%) 09/10 (Thu) 12:45am-1:15 Fuji TV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*2.9%(*3.6%) 09/08 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*2.9%(*2.6%) 09/13 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*2.9%(*2.0%) 09/12 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*2.8%(--.-%) 09/13 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan (New) 

*2.7%(*2.7%) 09/08 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*2.6%(*3.6%) 09/12 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*2.4%(*2.8%) 09/09 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

**.*%(**.*%) 09/12 (Sat) 6:25pm-6:50pm NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin

*2.3%(*2.7%) 09/13 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*2.1%(*2.0%) 09/08 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Sōten Kōro

**.*%(**.*%) 09/12 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm NHK Elementhunters

*2.0%(*2.5%) 09/11 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.0%(*2.3%) 09/09 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*2.0%(*2.0%) 09/08 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3

*1.8%(*1.2%) 09/10 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.

*1.7%(*2.2%) 09/10 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.5%(*1.6%) 09/12 (Sat) *7:00am-*8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun） 

*1.4%(*2.4%) 09/11(Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Basquash!

*1.4%(*1.9%) 09/13 (Sun) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Saki 

*1.4%(*1.2%) 09/10 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Pandora Hearts

*1.3%(*2.6%) 09/07 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*1.3%(*1.7%) 09/13 (Sun) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Kanamemo

*1.3%(*1.7%) 09/13 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*1.2%(*2.5%) 09/07 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Dora 

*1.2%(*1.2%) 09/10 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10am NHK Tytania

*1.1%(*1.5%) 09/11 (Fri) 2:25am-3:55am TBS Umi Monogatari ~Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto~

*1.1%(*0.8%) 09/10 (Thu) 26:15-26:45 TV Tokyo Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

*1.0%(*1.9%) 09/11 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*1.0%(*1.0%) 09/11 (Fri) 2:45am-3:15 TV Tokyo Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-

*0.8%(*1.4%) 09/13 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*0.5%(*1.3%) 09/09 (Wed) 2:59am-3:29am TBS Gundam OO（Rerun）




Kansai

*Spoiler*: __ 



18.8%(19.0%) 09/13 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm KTV Sazae-san

12.8%(14.0%) 09/13 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm KTV Chibi Maruko-chan

12.6%(10.8%) 09/11 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm ABC Doraemon 30th Anniversary Special

10.3%(11.0%) 09/13 11.0%(*7.9%) 09/06 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am KTV One Piece

10.1%(*9.4%) 09/13 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am KTV Dragon Ball Kai

*9.9%(10.5%) 09/12 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm YTV Detective Conan

*7.3%(*7.4%) 09/13 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am ABC Fresh Pretty Cure

*5.8%(*3.9%) 09/10 (Thu) *7:30pm-*7:57pm TVO Naruto SHIPPUDEN

*5.5%(*4.0%) 09/10 (Thu) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TVO Pokemon Diamond and Pearl

*4.2%(*2.7%) 09/13 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am YTV Yatterman

------------------------------- 

*3.8%(*2.4%) 09/09 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TVO Mainichi Kāsan

*3.6%(*3.9%) 09/09 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TVO Inazuma Eleven

*3.5%(*6.2%) 09/13 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm MBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*3.4%(*1.6%) 09/12 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*3.3%(*1.7%) 09/12 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*3.2%(*1.9%) 09/12 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TVO Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*3.1%(*3.4%) 09/13 (Sun) *6:30am-*6:54am ABC ATASHIn'CHI

*3.1%(*3.3%) 09/10 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO Gintama

*3.1%(*1.8%) 09/12 (Sat) *8:30am-*9:00am TVO Oha Coliseum

*3.0%(*2.6%) 09/07 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:28pm TVO Reroando Stitch

*2.8%(*3.6%) 09/07 (Mon) 7:28pm-7:54pm TVO Hikaru no Go Serekushiyon (End)

*2.7%(*3.9%) 09/13 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am ABC Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan (New)

*2.5%(*1.9%) 09/13 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TVO Metal Fight Beyblade

*2.4%(*3.3%) 09/08 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TVO BLEACH

*2.3%(*2.7%) 09/12 (Sat) 3:25am-3:55am MBS Bakemonogatari

*2.2%(*2.3%) 09/13 (Sun) 10:54pm-11:24pm TVO Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*2.2%(*2.1%) 09/12 (Sat) *7:30am-*8:00am TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*2.0%(*2.3%) 09/10 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*2.0%(*1.9%) 09/08 (Tue) 1:35am-2:05am KTV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0

*2.0%(*1.8%) 09/09 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TVO Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.9%(*1.8%) 09/12 (Sat) 3:55am-4:25am MBS Xam'd: Lost Memories

*1.9%(*1.5%) 09/10 (Thu) 1:25am-1:55am MBS Basquash!

*1.8%(*1.5%) 09/10 (Thu) 12:45am-1:09am NHK Tytania

*1.7%(*2.3%) 09/13 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TVO Cross Game

*1.7%(*1.7%) 09/13 (Sun) *5:00am-*5:25am MBS Valkyria Chronicles

*1.7%(*1.3%) 09/07 (Mon) 2:35am-3:05am MBS Umi Monogatari ~Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto~

*1.7%(*1.3%) 09/12 (Sat) 4:25am-4:55am MBS NEEDLESS

*1.6%(*1.2%) 09/10 (Thu) 1:55am-2:25am MBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.

*1.5%(*1.8%) 09/09 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun)

*1.5%(*1.7%) 09/13 (Sat) *5:30am-*6:00am YTV Soreike! Anpanman

*1.4%(*2.6%) 09/07 (Mon) 1:44am-2:14am YTV 07-GHOST

*1.4%(*1.8%) 09/07 (Mon) 2:44am-3:14am YTV Inuyasha (Rerun)

*1.4%(*1.6%) 09/08 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am KTV CANAAN 

*1.4%(*0.7%) 09/07 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*1.3%(*1.6%) 09/07 (Mon) 3:14am-3:44am YTV Sōten Kōro

*1.3%(*1.4%) 09/08 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TVO Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*1.2%(*1.4%) 09/12 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TVO Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*1.2%(*0.3%) 09/12 (Sat) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-

*1.1%(*2.0%) 09/07 (Mon) 2:14am-2:44am YTV  GA: Geijutsuka Art Design Class

*1.1%(*1.3%) 09/12 (Sat) *7:00am-*7:30am TVO Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*1.1%(*1.1%) 09/10 (Thu) 2:25am-2:55am MBS Pandora Hearts

*1.1%(*0.9%) 09/13 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TVO Shugo Chara!! Doki

*1.1%(*0.7%) 09/07 (Mon) 5:00pm-5:30pm TVO Dora

*1.0%(*0.9%) 09/12 (Sat) 1:30am-2:00am TVO Hayate the Combat Butler!!

*1.0%(*0.9%) 09/13 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TVO Jewelpet

*0.7%(*0.3%) 09/11 (Fri) 3:05am-3:35am TVO Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

*0.6%(*-.-%) 09/11 (Fri) 3:35am-4:05am TVO Saki

*0.3%(*0.5%) 09/08 (Tue) 1:30am-2:00am TVO Tears to Tiara

*0.3%(*0.4%) 09/08 (Tue) 2:05am-2:35am TVO Kanamemo


----------



## Catterix (Sep 14, 2009)

Cool, a 0.1% difference between Kansai and Kanto regions. Seems like this was a unanimously watched episode lol

I like that in the Kansai region, Shippuuden's higher than Pokemon, just because it's a hurdle lept


----------



## LucyXD94 (Sep 14, 2009)

i thot it wud be like higher! XD i mite chekc these other animes cuz i aint heard of hlf of them! Lmao


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 16, 2009)

It's quite good considering how dragged out/slow paced it is.


----------



## geG (Sep 16, 2009)

How is the pace dragged out or slow at all?


----------



## Catterix (Sep 16, 2009)

Avenger Uchiha said:


> It's quite good considering how dragged out/slow paced it is.



I'm sorry... what?


----------



## Even (Sep 16, 2009)

Avenger Uchiha said:


> It's quite good considering how dragged out/slow paced it is.



slow paced??  What kind of drug are you on???


----------



## Tre_azam (Sep 16, 2009)

obviously he hasnt been watching it recently and just assuming its like the older dragged out eps.


----------



## Goty (Sep 23, 2009)

Does anyone have the new ratings? Even if Naruto didn't air.


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 24, 2009)

9/14-9/20 
Kanto

*Spoiler*: __ 



14.2%(18.3%) 09/20 (Sun) *6:30pm-*7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.0%(--.-%) 09/18 (Fri) *7:30pm-*7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

12.2%(11.2%) 09/18 (Fri) *7:00pm-*7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*9.2%(11.2%) 09/20 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

*9.0%(*8.7%) 09/19 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*8.9%(13.1%) 09/20 (Sun) *6:00pm-*6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

*7.9%(*9.1%) 09/20 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai

*7.1%(*7.6%) 09/20 (Sun)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Asahi Fresh Pretty Cure

*6.4%(*8.0%) 09/17 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Pokemon Diamond and Pearl Special

*5.8%(*4.9%) 09/16 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan

------------------------------- 

*5.7%(*5.1%) 09/16 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

*4.9%(*5.6%) 09/14 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Tokyo Reroando Stitch (End)

*4.3%(*4.9%) 09/20 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am NTV Yatterman

*3.4%(*2.9%) 09/17 (Thu) 1:00am-1:30am Fuji TV Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 (End)

*3.3%(*4.7%) 09/19 (Sat) 11:20am-11:45am TV Asahi ATASHIn'CHI (End) 

*3.3%(*3.9%) 09/19 (Sat)*8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum

*3.1%(*2.9%) 09/15 (Tue) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH

*3.1%(*2.8%) 09/20 (Sun) *7:00am-*7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Shōnen Gekiha Dan

*2.9%(*3.0%) 09/19 (Sat) *9:00am-*9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō

*2.9%(*2.0%) 09/18 (Fri) *4:30pm-*5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman

*2.8%(*2.9%) 09/20 (Sun) 5:00pm-*5:30pm TBS Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood

*2.7%(*3.6%) 09/20 (Sun) 11:06pm-11:36pm TV Tokyo Golgo 13 Besuto Serekushiyon

*2.7%(*3.4%) 09/17 (Thu) *6:00pm-*6:30pm TV Tokyo Gintama

*2.6%(*3.5%) 09/20 (Sun) *8:30am-*9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade

**.*%(*2.6%) 09/19 (Sat) 6:25pm-6:50pm NHK Kemono no Sou-ja Erin

*2.6%(*2.0%) 09/15 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai  

*2.5%(*1.4%) 09/20 (Sun) 2:12am-2:42am TV Tokyo Saki

*2.3%(*3.8%) 09/19 (Sat) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou [Sergeant Frog]

*2.2%(*3.3%) 09/19 (Sat) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Shugo Chara!! Doki

*2.2%(*3.1%) 09/20 (Sun) *6:30am-*7:00am TV Asahi Negibōzu no Asatarō

**.*%(*2.1%) 09/19 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:25pm NHK Elementhunters

*2.0%(*1.0%) 09/18 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Hayate the Combat Butler!! (End) 

*1.9%(*2.9%) 09/19 (Sat) 11:20pm-11:45pm TV Tokyo Shin Mazinger Shōgeki! Z-Hen

*1.9%(*2.7%) 09/15 (Tue) 1:29am-1:59am NTV Kaiji (Rerun)

*1.9%(*2.0%) 09/16 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.9%(*1.8%) 09/17 (Thu) 1:59am-2:29am TBS Taishō Yakyū Musume.

*1.7%(*2.4%) 09/16 (Wed) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's

*1.6%(*1.7%) 09/17 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun）

*1.6%(*1.4%) 09/17 (Thu) 1:29am-1:59am TBS Pandora Hearts

*1.6%(*1.3%) 09/20 (Sun) 1:42am-2:12am TV Tokyo Kanamemo

*1.4%(*2.6%) 09/19 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Katekyo Hitman REBORN!

*1.4%(*2.1%) 09/15 (Tue) 12:59am-1:29am NTV Sōten Kōro

*1.3%(*1.5%) 09/19 *7:00am-*8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun）

*1.2%(*1.2%) 09/17 (Thu) 12:45am-1:10am NHK Tytania

*1.2%(*1.0%) 09/18 (Fri) 2:45am-3:15am TV Tokyo Slap Up Party -Arad Senki-

*1.1%(*2.3%) 09/20 (Sun) 10:00am-10:30am TV Tokyo Cross Game

*1.1%(*1.2%) 09/14 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Dora

*1.0%(*1.3%) 09/20 (Sun) *9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet

*0.9%(*1.4%) 09/18 (Fri) 1:55am-2:25am TBS Basquash!

*0.9%(*1.3%) 09/14 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm Inazuma Eleven Thermal Blood Encore!

*0.7%(*1.1%) 09/17 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo Phantom～Requiem for the Phantom～

*0.7%(*0.5%) 09/16 (Wed) 2:59am-3:29am TBS Gundam OO（Rerun)

*0.5%(*0.8%) 09/20 (Sun) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Live On CARDLIVER Kakeru

*0.3%(*1.1%) 09/18 (Fri) 2:40am-3:10am TBS TBS Umi Monogatari ~Anata ga Ite Kureta Koto~ (End)




Kansai
Is not yet posted in 2ch


Is anyone agree, I will make a thread Anime TV ratings and it will posted in Konoha TV - Channel 12 section


----------



## JH24 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting the ratings. 


I'm kinda surprised at the ratings for FMA Brotherhood, I thought that series would have been more popular.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 25, 2009)

127-128: 5.6%


----------



## Catterix (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice. Not bad at all, especially for a Gaiden that most people probably thought was going to be 90% filler.


----------



## TadloS (Sep 25, 2009)

Hivt82 said:


> Is anyone agree, I will make a thread Anime TV ratings and it will posted in Konoha TV - Channel 12 section



I would like to see such a thread in Channel 12 section.  So please, make it.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 9, 2009)

129-130: 5.0%

added the last few episodes


*Spoiler*: __ 



001-002: 8.0%
003: 6.5%
004: 7.2%
005: 6.0%
006-007: 7.0%
008-009: 5.3%
010: 4.7%
011: 5.4%
012: 4.7%
013: 5.4%
014: 5.7%
015: 6.4%
016: 5.5%
017: 5.2%
018: 6.3%
019: 5.4%
020: 5.9%
021: 4.7%
022-023: 4.9%
024: 5.3%
025: 6.3%
026: 7.1%
027: 6.2%
028: 5.7%
029-030: 4.6%
031: 7.1%
032: 4.9%
033: 4.9%
034: 4.8%
035: 5.9%
036-037: 6.1%
038: 5.2%
039: 5.7%
040-041: 7.2%
042: 6.6%
043: 6.7%
044: 6.5%
045: 6.2%
046: 5.8%
047: 6.8%
048: 5.8%
049: 5.6%
050: 6.2%
051-052: 5.7%
053-054: 6.5%
055: 6.1%
056: 6.7%
057-058: 6.3%
059: 5.8%
060: 5.7%
061: 5.4%
062: 6.0%
063: 5.5%
064-065: 5.0%
066: 4.5%
067: 4.8%
068-069: 4.6%
070: 4.0%
071: 5.0%
072: 4.3%
073: 6.0%
074: 4.9%
075: 5.7%
076-077: 5.2%
078-079: 5.3%
080: 5.7%
081: 5.8%
082: 4.9%
083: 4.9%
084: 5.8%
085: 4.1%
086-087: 5.4%
088: 6.4%
089: 5.1%
090: 3.9%
091: 4.0%
092: 4.8%
093: 4.5%
094: 5.0%
095: 4.6%
096: 4.2%
097: 5.0%
098: 5.6%
099: 4.9%
100: 5.4%
101-102: 4.2%
103-104: 4.7%
105: 7.2%
106: 4.6%
107: 4.3%
108: 5.4%
109: 4.3%
110: 4.6%
111: 4.7%
112: 4.7%
113: 4.2%
114: 4.3%
115: 5.0%
116: 4.5%
117: 4.5%
118: 5.4%
119-120: 4.7%
121: 3.8%
122: 3.3%
123: 4.2%
124: 5.5%
125: 4.3%
126: 5.7%
127-128: 5.6%
129-130: 5.0%
131: 5.2%
132: 4.8%


----------



## insane111 (Oct 16, 2009)

ep 131: 5.2%


----------



## geG (Oct 16, 2009)

Not bad I guess.


----------



## Grimmie (Oct 16, 2009)

Somewhat steady ratings in these recent episodes


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah it's pretty good. At least better than Suzuki's episodes.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 22, 2009)

insane111 said:


> ep 131: 5.2%



ep 132: 4.8%


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 24, 2009)

^ Noooooo!! I want the ratings to keep going up! Up!


----------



## Mandala Magic (Oct 28, 2009)

Sweet! At least Shippuden has a rating of 8. That's cool... right? OwO


----------



## Yuka7 (Oct 29, 2009)

The reason why such less ratings is the producers of the show, not the show itself. Naruto is a badass anime but the production is taking longer than usual. And as far as Bleach goes, it is also a top action anime but is slow in production.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 30, 2009)

insane111 said:


> ep 132: 4.8%



ep 133: 5.1%


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 30, 2009)

*which region *


----------



## insane111 (Oct 30, 2009)

Animeblue said:


> *which region *



Kanto, I haven't been able to find someone who still posts Osaka ratings for over a month


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 30, 2009)

Good, but seriously I expected more people watching it...Since this episode deserves more.

As long as we get the Kanto region then it's enough, but I would like to know the Osaka Ratings for some episodes, like 133.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 5, 2009)

insane111 said:


> ep 131: 5.2%
> ep 132: 4.8%
> ep 133: 5.1%



ep 134: 5.2%


----------



## insane111 (Nov 19, 2009)

insane111 said:


> ep 134: 5.2%



135-136: 4.2%

lol owned


----------



## Hydde (Nov 19, 2009)

buuuu


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 19, 2009)

insane111 said:


> 135-136: 4.2%
> 
> lol owned



Damn, this always happens with good episodes. 

Many people missed crazy Itachi.


----------



## Grimmie (Nov 20, 2009)

Ouch.. I was really positive that this episode was going to get great ratings.


----------



## ZE (Nov 20, 2009)

For one of the best arcs of the series Naruto’s ratings seem to be struggling lately. It may have something to do with what I previously said in this thread. Most of the viewers watch the anime to see Naruto, and when he’s not present the ratings suffer. Even the sambi arc had better ratings than this. It sucks because pierrot is putting a lot of effort in making this arc memorable.


----------



## Jesus (Nov 20, 2009)

hmpf, very weird considering the good episodes we've been getting lately. but again I've never considered public opinion as a gauge for quality.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 22, 2009)

looks like ppl lost faith in the series, it failed for too long


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Nov 22, 2009)

yes its true the sanbi filler arc was so bad they lost their fait in the anime,they just read the manga...


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Nov 22, 2009)

It's such a damn pity if ppl really lost their faith, cos the anime has become awesome since after the sanbi arc...


----------



## insane111 (Nov 27, 2009)

insane111 said:


> ep 129-130: 5.0%
> ep 131: 5.2%
> ep 132: 4.8%
> ep 133: 5.1%
> ...



ep 137: 4.7%

we're almost as high as the worst episode of the Jiraiya fight  
next week should do pretty good I think


----------



## Tre_azam (Nov 29, 2009)

the double episode deserved the low rating, the amount of repeated scenes/flashbacks and slow progression made my blood boil. 
137 was pretty good though


----------



## Catterix (Nov 29, 2009)

^ Even though half those flashbacks (the ones predominantly in 136) are vital to the plot, moreso than this battle?

Wow, really seems like the Japanese don't care for Sasuke that much in the anime. Maybe anime viewers are like western anime fans and really dislike Sasuke (I say this coz last time I checked, manga fans really like Sasuke?). The highest average point of this arc was when someone other than Sasuke took the spotlight lol

Here's hoping next episode does better in the ratings, I daresay it deserves it.


----------



## Tre_azam (Nov 29, 2009)

Catterix said:


> ^ Even though half those flashbacks (the ones predominantly in 136) are vital to the plot, moreso than this battle?



Well im not saying their not needed, im saying they didnt have to repeat those damn flashbacks again and again in the double ep. Add that to the dragged out ep (i remember one bit they repeated an entire scene lasting over a minute after the advert), it was not enjoyable.

There was only one part of that episode that was actually decent and that was the little genjustu fight they but that only lasted around 30 seconds to a minute.
They should of just condensed that double episode into a single one, at least that way it wouldnt of ben shit considering every other shippuden episode has been quite decent lately.


----------



## Archah (Nov 29, 2009)

The part of Itachi throwing kunais to the targets while Sasuke is watching have been animated 3 times. Episode ~130 of the original show and episodes 113 & 135 of Shippuuden. They didn't recycled it, redrawn and reanimated 3 times.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



001-002: 8.0%
003: 6.5%
004: 7.2%
005: 6.0%
006-007: 7.0%
008-009: 5.3%
010: 4.7%
011: 5.4%
012: 4.7%
013: 5.4%
014: 5.7%
015: 6.4%
016: 5.5%
017: 5.2%
018: 6.3%
019: 5.4%
020: 5.9%
021: 4.7%
022-023: 4.9%
024: 5.3%
025: 6.3%
026: 7.1%
027: 6.2%
028: 5.7%
029-030: 4.6%
031: 7.1%
032: 4.9%
033: 4.9%
034: 4.8%
035: 5.9%
036-037: 6.1%
038: 5.2%
039: 5.7%
040-041: 7.2%
042: 6.6%
043: 6.7%
044: 6.5%
045: 6.2%
046: 5.8%
047: 6.8%
048: 5.8%
049: 5.6%
050: 6.2%
051-052: 5.7%
053-054: 6.5%
055: 6.1%
056: 6.7%
057-058: 6.3%
059: 5.8%
060: 5.7%
061: 5.4%
062: 6.0%
063: 5.5%
064-065: 5.0%
066: 4.5%
067: 4.8%
068-069: 4.6%
070: 4.0%
071: 5.0%
072: 4.3%
073: 6.0%
074: 4.9%
075: 5.7%
076-077: 5.2%
078-079: 5.3%
080: 5.7%
081: 5.8%
082: 4.9%
083: 4.9%
084: 5.8%
085: 4.1%
086-087: 5.4%
088: 6.4%
089: 5.1%
090: 3.9%
091: 4.0%
092: 4.8%
093: 4.5%
094: 5.0%
095: 4.6%
096: 4.2%
097: 5.0%
098: 5.6%
099: 4.9%
100: 5.4%
101-102: 4.2%
103-104: 4.7%
105: 7.2%
106: 4.6%
107: 4.3%
108: 5.4%
109: 4.3%
110: 4.6%
111: 4.7%
112: 4.7%
113: 4.2%
114: 4.3%
115: 5.0%
116: 4.5%
117: 4.5%
118: 5.4%
119-120: 4.7%
121: 3.8%
122: 3.3%
123: 4.2%
124: 5.5%
125: 4.3%
126: 5.7%
127-128: 5.6%
129-130: 5.0%
131: 5.2%
132: 4.8%
127-128: 5.6%
129-130: 5.0%
131: 5.2%
132: 4.8%
133: 5.1%
134: 5.2%
135-136: 4.2%
137: 4.7%
138: 4.4%
139: 4.5%


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 4, 2009)

This arc was pretty bad in the manga, so probably not so much people wanted to see it again. Or Sasuke is not popular anymore since there is no more Itachi.

The upcoming arc will hopefully boost the ratings. The one that's around 420 or something.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Dec 4, 2009)

Pain vs Jiraiya had a higher average than Sasuke vs Itachi, suprising since the manga  volume version of sasuke vs Itachi sold much more than the other one.

Still, i expect the judgement arc to get much better ratings.


----------



## Even (Dec 4, 2009)

Judgment arc should be awesome


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 4, 2009)

*



			This arc was pretty bad in the manga, so probably not so much people wanted to see it again. Or Sasuke is not popular anymore since there is no more Itachi.

The upcoming arc will hopefully boost the ratings. The one that's around 420 or something.
		
Click to expand...

I think so too XMURADX since I read somewhere that the first three volumes of the next arc sold 4 million in total and that the last two volumes each sold little over million.

Plus the most side characters getsome  of spotlight.*


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 4, 2009)

Animeblue said:


> *
> I think so too XMURADX since I read somewhere that the first three volumes of the next arc sold 4 million in total and that the last two volumes each sold little over million.
> 
> Plus the most side characters getsome  of spotlight.*



As you can see, there is little improvement. I really hope they go through volume 44 really fast, the most boring volume, IMO. 

*2009 Sales = 4,525,149*

Naruto #48  = *,996,398  [Chapter 443 - 453]
Naruto #47  = 1,186,478  [Chapter 433 - 442]
Naruto #46  = 1,119,917  [Chapter 423 - 432] 
Naruto #45  = 1,222,356  [Chapter 413 - 422] 	


*2008 Sales = 3,801,235*

Naruto #44 = *,812,612  [Chapter 403 - 412]
Naruto #43 = 1,188,881  [Chapter 390 - 402] 		
Naruto #42 = 1,092,295  [Chapter 380 - 389]
Naruto #41 = *,707,447  [Chapter 370 - 379]


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Dec 4, 2009)

XMURADX said:


> As you can see, there is little improvement. I really hope they go through volume 44 really fast, the most boring volume, IMO.
> 
> *2009 Sales = 4,525,149*
> 
> ...



Vol. 48 is at 1,038,935 so far, it should end up in the 1.1-1.2 million range.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Dec 5, 2009)

It's all right. What we're truly rooting for is the manga, Kishimoto's masterpiece, not the boring, unexciting anime. The _Naruto _anime has lost the magnificence it once had. I'm not surprised by the ratings. In fact, I expected them to be lower. The animation has gotten sluggish, the art is far from impressive, the soundtracks lack intensity, and... there are simply too many things to criticize.


----------



## Zeropark (Dec 5, 2009)

TH4N4T0S said:


> It's all right. What we're truly rooting for is the manga, Kishimoto's masterpiece, not the boring, unexciting anime.



The Jiraiya vs Pein and Sasuke vs Itachi fight was damn good handled by the anime studio. The pace in the manga was horrible slow at some points.

The lack of Naruto doesn't make it easy for the anime to get high ratings.


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 5, 2009)

Funny, I dropped the manga, and now I'm enjoying the anime more than the manga. And the art/animation have gotten a lot better, yes there is some crappy episodes, but mostly they are the less important or talking ones.

And I agree with Zeropark, those fights were extremely boring in the manga, but they were very fun in the anime.


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 5, 2009)

*



			As you can see, there is little improvement. I really hope they go through volume 44 really fast, the most boring volume, IMO. 

2009 Sales = 4,525,149

Naruto #48 = *,996,398 [Chapter 443 - 453]
Naruto #47 = 1,186,478 [Chapter 433 - 442]
Naruto #46 = 1,119,917 [Chapter 423 - 432] 
Naruto #45 = 1,222,356 [Chapter 413 - 422]
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know that Vol. 45 and Vol. 46 had reach million and I like Vegeta's Urine said Vol. 48 has reach million.

And XMURADX I count Vol. 44 as part of Next arc but how I didn't know that next arc did better in sales than The Hunt for Itachi arc*


----------



## Even (Dec 6, 2009)

TH4N4T0S said:


> It's all right. What we're truly rooting for is the manga, Kishimoto's masterpiece, not the boring, unexciting anime. The _Naruto _anime has lost the magnificence it once had. I'm not surprised by the ratings. In fact, I expected them to be lower. The animation has gotten sluggish, the art is far from impressive, the soundtracks lack intensity, and... there are simply too many things to criticize.



and here we have someone who hasn't seen the anime for a while, I see 

just for your information, Jiraiya vs. Pain and Itachi vs. Sasuke >>> their manga counterpart


----------



## geG (Dec 6, 2009)

lol kishimoto's "masterpiece"


----------



## Hydde (Dec 6, 2009)

TH4N4T0S said:


> It's all right. What we're truly rooting for is the manga, Kishimoto's masterpiece, not the boring, unexciting anime. The _Naruto _anime has lost the magnificence it once had. I'm not surprised by the ratings. In fact, I expected them to be lower. The animation has gotten sluggish, the art is far from impressive, the soundtracks lack intensity, and... there are simply too many things to criticize.



Manga biased. Easy to tell.


----------



## neshru (Dec 6, 2009)

Hydde said:


> Manga biased. Easy to tell.


More like part 1 fanboy, or someone who dropped the anime 2 years ago and thinks his opinion is still valid


----------



## Mitzko101 (Dec 6, 2009)

no doubt one piece and naruto are a tie


----------



## calimike (Dec 13, 2009)

519 ：風の谷の名無しさん＠実況は実況板で：2009/12/11(金) 14:31:20 ID:3/1SjRrn0
*5.6% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP 
*4.5% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## Agony (Dec 13, 2009)

well,just as i expected.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 14, 2009)

Even said:


> and here we have someone who hasn't seen the anime for a while, I see
> 
> just for your information, *Jiraiya vs. Pain and Itachi vs. Sasuke >>> their manga counterpart*



True story.


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 17, 2009)

EP. 140
*4.1%(*4.5%) 12/17 19:30-19:58 TX* NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't think I have seen Shippuuden in the top 10 from a really long time. I guess that means there are some new shows that is pushing Naruto down.


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 25, 2009)

EP. 141
*4.2%(*4.1%) 12/24 19:30-19:58 TX* NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## calimike (Dec 25, 2009)

Hivt82 said:


> EP. 141
> *4.2%(*4.1%) 12/24 19:30-19:58 TX* NARUTO疾風伝



*5.8% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP (Pokemon Diamond & Pearl)
*4.2% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## Hjenn (Jan 2, 2010)

There's away the ratings of shippuuden increase, Studio Pierrot/Kishi must sold there souls to Satan like Toei/Oda did


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 2, 2010)

Hjenn said:


> There's away the ratings of shippuuden increase, Studio Pierrot/Kishi must sold there souls to Satan like Toei/Oda did



WTF are you talking about?!


Anyway, I'm surprised the Itachi Vs. Sasuke fight performed poorly compared to Jiraya's fight.


----------



## Blastrix (Jan 2, 2010)

^I dont think ratings matter as much as dvd sales in gauging the fights popularity (like other tv shows running the same time can have an influence etc.) 

I personally hope to see an increase in dvd sales during this arc


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 2, 2010)

*Kakashi Gaiden get over 5.0 in ratings if I remember right and the DVD sold above the average of  Naruto DVD sales so it could happen*


----------



## Blastrix (Jan 3, 2010)

Really? :S 
I only remember it sold more than bleach, which usually have impressive dvd sales so i just expected it to have done well 
I still think we will se an increase in the dvd sales though...


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 3, 2010)

*Yeah the Kakashi Gaiden DVD sold over 4,000 units the last time I check  while the average Naruto and One Piece DVD's  is 2,000 units*


----------



## Blastrix (Jan 3, 2010)

it sold 6280 

()


----------



## Catterix (Jan 3, 2010)

Is there a list for each series' releases? We had a list earlier in this thread that went up to the H&K arc. I'm curious and want to compare. Also, I'm glad that Bleach is lower down that Naruto. Nothing against the show, I really like it, but I just don't see it as anywhere near as good as Naruto and it always bugs me when things that are clearly lower quality, are more successful than things that have actual work put into them.


----------



## Blastrix (Jan 3, 2010)

Not that i know of. I wouldnt count on it though :/ 

(totaly agree with the bleach vs naruto sales though... I always wondered why that was the case  Hopefully it stays this way)


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 3, 2010)

Blastrix said:


> (totaly agree with the bleach vs naruto sales though... I always wondered why that was the case  Hopefully it stays this way)



I'm not sure about the reason of Bleach's better sales but I guess it's because Bleach has more mature female viewers than Naruto. 

Naruto main viewers are boys, who cannot afford to buy expensive DVD.


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 3, 2010)

Catterix said:


> Is there a list for each series' releases? We had a list earlier in this thread that went up to the H&K arc. I'm curious and want to compare. Also, I'm glad that Bleach is lower down that Naruto. Nothing against the show, I really like it, but I just don't see it as anywhere near as good as Naruto and it always bugs me when things that are clearly lower quality, are more successful than things that have actual work put into them.



There is no list for each series.You have to check news at  .they post 
1.Top 30 DVD sells each week
2.Japan TV ratings per week 
3.NYTimes best sellers(English version sells in western market)

So *if that series comes in the above list then you can find the figures*
However for low rank DVD sellers among top 30 ,sell unit is not mentioned(those with less than 2000 unit sell)

If you want to know check Shippuuden  .You have to check each particular news.

For One piece .

For Bleach 

Although their source is oricon which is in Japanese & I can't figure out how to find stats.
For this week's TV rating Best HD Converter

Last time Naruto Shippuuden was in top 10 TV rating for Episode 133(*29TH Oct*)"the Gallant tale of Jiraiya."


----------



## Blastrix (Jan 3, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> I'm not sure about the reason of Bleach's better sales but I guess it's because Bleach has more mature female viewers than Naruto.
> 
> Naruto main viewers are boys, who cannot afford to buy expensive DVD.



Maybe it has more mature viewers ill believe that, but why female?


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jan 3, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> I'm not sure about the reason of Bleach's better sales but I guess it's because Bleach has more mature female viewers than Naruto.
> 
> Naruto main viewers are boys, who cannot afford to buy expensive DVD.



Its probably Hitsugaya


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 12, 2010)

After staying out of  top 10 for two months , Shippuuden came 9th for Ep 141.(24th Dec).Lets see what happens with introduction of Killer Bee this week.


----------



## neshru (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm still amazed that popular series like Naruto sell an average of 2000 copies. That's pretty much nothing... You have to wonder if printing them is even worth it.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Jan 12, 2010)

tkROUT said:


> After staying out of  top 10 for two months , Shippuuden came 9th for Ep 141.(24th Dec).Lets see what happens with introduction of Killer Bee this week.



Is Killer Bee that interesting of an character?


----------



## insane111 (Jan 12, 2010)

oh, nobody posted 142 - it was 3.8%. The episode sucked so at least it got what it deserved.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Jan 12, 2010)

Weird, I thought Naruto was one of the most popular mangas in Japan.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 12, 2010)

It is. The anime isn't doing so great as it used to, but the manga's selling well.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jan 12, 2010)

yeah....also with "other" methods of getting the manga and anime...thats also prob hurting readers/viewers....


----------



## Hydde (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow , that has been the lowest i have seen in a while.

I dont want the show to be cancelled T_T


----------



## neshru (Jan 12, 2010)

lol @ people who think this kind of ratings will get the show canceled. They are still higher than a lot of shows out here.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 12, 2010)

Canceled? lol
You should start worrying when it reaches below 1%. 



chaoscontrol189 said:


> yeah....also with "other" methods of getting the manga and anime...thats also prob hurting readers/viewers....



By other methods, I assume you mean Piracy?
It does hurt the anime DVD sales, but not the TV ratings.



insane111 said:


> oh, nobody posted 142 - it was 3.8%. The episode sucked so at least it got what it deserved.



That's the lowest I have seen from a while. This happens sometimes after a long break, since some people are not sure if there is an episode.

BTW, I never understood the hype over KillerB. 
He is an average character who can rap. 



> Maybe it has more mature viewers ill believe that, but why female?


I think Bleach is like Gintama which is also aired in the evening but the DVD sales are comparable to those of the after-midnight anime because the main target of Gintama is women (so called fujoshi).

Yes, Bleach is published in Shonnen jump(Young Boys Magazine), but so is Gintama.

It really depends on the characters.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 12, 2010)

neshru said:


> lol @ people who think this kind of ratings will get the show canceled. They are still higher than a lot of shows out here.



You say people.

Yet only one person voiced this concern :S

Anyway, the only issue that *consistently* low ratings  (and by low, I mean less than 2-3%) could do is that sponsors might pull out and Pierrot might not be able to afford high quality animation. However, we need not worry at all about cancelling until we start hitting lower than 1%.


----------



## Hydde (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats a relief 
I want them so bad to end the series in Anime.


----------



## neshru (Jan 12, 2010)

Catterix said:


> You say people.
> 
> Yet only one person voiced this concern :S


I'm sure this is not the first time I read someone panicking because the ratings are lower than usual


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 12, 2010)

Just gonna post OT for a tick, are the DVD sales any good in Japan?


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 14, 2010)

Ep. 143
*4.8%(*3.8%) 01/14 19:30-19:58 TX* NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## ryne11 (Jan 14, 2010)

So only Killer Bee can save the anime ratings from the downward spiral?


----------



## Hydde (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice to see the thing go up a little... but for today`s episode standard, is indeed pretty low.


----------



## Grimmie (Jan 15, 2010)

Not bad..

I'm interested to see how much ratings will Shippuuden get during the filler arc.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 15, 2010)

Hivt82 said:


> Ep. 143
> *4.8%(*3.8%) 01/14 19:30-19:58 TX* NARUTO疾風伝



I really hoped this would get higher than 6. Anyway, I'm glad it was better than last week.


----------



## Hydde (Jan 18, 2010)

Surprisingly, some episodes of the sanbi arc got more ratings than the kakuzu-hidan arc....

Im very curious to see how this filler will behave, but if we follow the trend, it should be a little lower from what it is now. I hope im wrong.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 18, 2010)

hmm, these episodes have been good and i thought naruto was the second most popular shonen in japan? So why are the ratings so low?


----------



## Hydde (Jan 18, 2010)

The Sasuke fandom can go to those extremes?. He is cool and all, but to lean toward a lower rating in shippuden?.

IM not so sure if that the reason. I know that the filler hell helped a lot in deteriorating Naruto´s ratings forever, because a lot of people got tired of waiting for cannon and the "casual" viewers who were following the show after that episode 133 naruto vs sasuke simply forgot about series or got bored of it.

Also the initial slow pace of shippuden and the bad quality didnt helped. Maybe this damage cannot be reversed. At most all they will be able to do is to maintain the "low" ratings they are getting right now, with some marketing and i dont know what more.

But im pretty sure that the filler hell from eyars ago has a lot to do with this.


----------



## Andre (Jan 18, 2010)

Can someone explain to me why the Pokemans is consistently getting higher ratings than Naruto? I know it's super popular there but c'mon. Even Kishimoto's recent display of Naruto fail is more interesting than "TEAM ROCKETS BLASTS OFF AGAAAAAAIN!" for the hundreth millionth time. Please don't tell me the obvious blue-haired loli with the short skirt is the cause of this.


----------



## Hydde (Jan 18, 2010)

I think is very popular in young kids, and well maybe the marketing company had made the right things to keep Pokemon and their products afloat...... something in the line of McDonalds: it doesnt matter what kind of garbage is served to you, somehow they keep getting millions and millions from people allover the world for no reason.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 19, 2010)

Watch the inane Rokubi filler arc get insane ratings (compared to what we've been getting lately at least).  If it does, it will further solidify my theory that it is impossible for an outsider to understand the mind of a Japanese person.

You heard this theory here first, people.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 19, 2010)

EpicFailPersin said:


> I do not get it either. Naruto and Bleach should be like the best in Japan. Then again, The only reason Naruto ratings were up were because of Sasuke, when Sasuke left, the ratings went down, now, the ratings are going up gradually. Who knows, if Kishimoto keeps making Sasuke more evil, the ratings will go down. That's the simple truth.



lol...What? It's quite the opposite.

If you wanna relate the ratings to Sasuke, then you should know that the overall ratings decreased since he re-appeared. Heck, during the Jiraya episodes the ratings went up. And that was in the middle of the Sasuke arc. lol


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 20, 2010)

*Well XMURADX the first dvd of the hunt for itachi arc came in fourth in the dvd ranking*


----------



## Hjenn (Jan 20, 2010)

Grexx said:


> Can someone explain to me why the Pokemons is consistently getting higher ratings than Naruto?.


Because, Pokemons are..................


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 21, 2010)

*5.7% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP
EP. 144
*4.9% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## Icegaze (Jan 22, 2010)

It's incredible..


The ratings go up for FILLER but stay low when awesomeness is happening between Sasuke and Itachi, or Sasuke Vs Bee?


----------



## Nimander (Jan 22, 2010)

Icegaze said:


> It's incredible..
> 
> 
> The ratings go up for FILLER but stay low when awesomeness is happening between Sasuke and Itachi, or Sasuke Vs Bee?





Nimander said:


> Watch the inane Rokubi filler arc get insane ratings (compared to what we've been getting lately at least).  If it does, it will further solidify my theory that it is impossible for an outsider to understand the mind of a Japanese person.
> 
> You heard this theory here first, people.



You know what to do.


----------



## mayumi (Jan 22, 2010)

people rather watch filler naruto than real canon sasuke? who would have thought of that?


----------



## KaiserNeko (Jan 22, 2010)

The ratings go up during filler because it's a story that wasn't in the manga, thus it gets more viewers who want to see new material.

Same thing happens with One Piece.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 22, 2010)

Not necessarily. On the whole, anime fans in Japan don't seen to show any more interest in filler than canon. The ratings have remained pretty consistent throughout filler as it does when covering manga material.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 22, 2010)

I think it depends on the series, What I noticed so far...the ratings goes 1-3% up in One Piece's filler. 
In fact, some of the highest ratings go to the Apis arc filler. And the highest rated One Piece episode is a filler. lol

I guess Naruto fans don't expect much from any Naruto filler. That's why it remains almost the same.



Icegaze said:


> It's incredible..
> 
> 
> The ratings go up for FILLER but stay low when awesomeness is happening between Sasuke and Itachi, or Sasuke Vs Bee?



It went up by 0.1%  

That is basically the same as last week. 


> *
> Well XMURADX the first dvd of the hunt for itachi arc came in fourth in the dvd ranking*


So? 
Long running series *Success* depends on ratings not DVD sales. 
DVD sales represents the popularity of the anime among adults. And selling 2000-3000 copies doesn't really scream Successful. In fact that's really nothing if you look at the best selling series.

Let me just clear what I'm trying to say...

Target Audience for *Naruto/One Piece* = *Kids/Teens*
Target Audience for *Bleach/Gintama* = *Teens/Adults*
[Note: I just included Shonnen series only, just to clear my point]

Bleach and Specially Gintama sells 4-6x more DVD's than Naruto and One Piece. Because Kids/Teens can't afford to buy them like Adults. And DVD's are very expensive in Japan.

Even the Animation for Bleach/Gintama is more consistent than Naruto/One Piece, because Adults notice animation quality unlike kids and possibly some teens, and the studio knows that. (Although studio Pierrot have started to butcher Bleach recently with stupid censoring just so it will be more suitable for Kids/Teens to watch it)

Since all of them are long running series, I say the most successful of the Bunch is One Piece/Naruto. Yes they sell less DVD's but they have x4-10x higher ratings than Bleach/Gintama. Which can keep them running for a longer time. But I'm not saying that Bleach/Gintama are not successful. They are successful, but the fact is, Kids/Teens make up the majority of marketing consumption, which should be considered as a major factor for effecting the overall popularity of the Series.

BTW, don't look at the ranking when it comes to DVD sales, but look at how many copies it sold. And looking at it 2400 is not really impressive. That's the usual average number of copies sold.


----------



## Grimmie (Jan 22, 2010)

I might remember wrong, but didn't the 3-tails arc get kind of good ratings when it was aired in Japan?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 22, 2010)

About DVDs...for a number of reasons surrounding distribution and all that, it's more important for a show to get high ratings on TV airings than to get high DVD sales. 

Also there's the fact that if a show does poorly enough in the ratings, the network is going to want it off, and if that happens then it ain't selling no DVDs at all.

And yes, filler ratings (in many series) tend to get a slight boost, I guess because it's material that's new to viewers who also follow the manga.


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 29, 2010)

*6.3% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP
EP. 145
*4.7% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## insane111 (Feb 5, 2010)

ep 146: 4.6%



insane111 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Momoka (Feb 5, 2010)

Meh, the mangas are always the most popular, not the anime. 

So does this mean that they're gonna remove Naruto Shippuden from its slot? (Maybe not)

I wonder how well the other anime shows are doing (Bleach, FMA:Bro, One Piece... I also wonder how DBZ did back in the 80s and 90s)


----------



## neshru (Feb 5, 2010)

Momoka Blossoms Child said:


> So does this mean that they're gonna remove Naruto Shippuden from its slot?


why on earth would they do that


----------



## Catterix (Feb 5, 2010)

Crazy.

There's almost no reason for the anime team not to do filler more often, it gets the same level of ratings has the canon material. The only time the series made a particular step up in the last 30 episodes was when Jiraiya was battling, and even that was a tiny jump.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Feb 5, 2010)

I have no idea why the ratings remain consistent throughout filler.


----------



## Grimmie (Feb 5, 2010)

It doesn't necessarily mean that Japanese folks should automatically hate these fillers just because people in these forums hate them.


----------



## Catterix (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh totally. And often, they don't, given that nearly everyone in Japan reads the manga as a basic, the consensus I've gotten is they're just not fussed about the anime's progress that much. The US fans tend to be so much more impatient, always waiting for the next "that moment" and criticising the show all the time.

General interest has fallen in the anime, largely thanks to the filler from before, moving times and also, the manga's actual plotline. I'm hoping/kinda expecting the next arc to rate highly, as it's on Naruto rather than Sasuke.


----------



## neshru (Feb 5, 2010)

BluishSwirls said:


> I have no idea why the ratings remain consistent throughout filler.


maybe because all the 12 year old that watch the show don't really care for what's going on, they're fine as long as they're watching their Naruto.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Feb 5, 2010)

^guess you're right, xD


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 5, 2010)

Momoka Blossoms Child said:


> I wonder how well the other anime shows are doing (Bleach, FMA:Bro, One Piece... I also wonder how DBZ did back in the 80s and 90s)


Check here


----------



## insane111 (Feb 12, 2010)

insane111 said:


> ep 146: 4.6%



ep 147: 4.6%


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 18, 2010)

*7.7% 19:00-19:30 TX* ポケットモンスターDP
EP. 148
*4.9% 19:30-19:58 TX* NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## Momoka (Feb 18, 2010)

Hivt82 said:


> Check here



 thank YOU!!!


----------



## insane111 (Feb 26, 2010)

ep 149: 3.8

as usual the best episode of the arc gets the worst ratings, makes sense


----------



## Grimmie (Feb 26, 2010)

Ouch. What a shame.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 26, 2010)

Momoka Blossoms Child said:


> I also wonder how DBZ did back in the 80s and 90s)



The DB trilogy ratings were between 20% and 30% but you can't forget back on those days there were less tv stations and shows and if i'm not wrong the DB trilogy was aired on prime time.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 26, 2010)

You can blame the ratings on how the producers of shippuuden slaughtered the brand with there insane amount of retarded Fillers, compared to how the Naruto Manga sells they should be getting way higher Ratings, the damage is done, whoever came up with the idea of adding 100 episodes of filler right after the valley of the end fight needs to be shot lol


----------



## Goku• (Feb 26, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> The DB trilogy ratings were between 20% and 30% but you can't forget back on those days there were less tv stations and shows and *if i'm not wrong the DB trilogy was aired on prime time*.



Naruto airs at prime time aswell, its no excuse.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 26, 2010)

Goku said:


> Naruto airs at prime time aswell, its no excuse.



I wasn't really comparing it to Naruto, just saying some reasons for why DB ratings were so high.


----------



## Selva (Feb 26, 2010)

insane111 said:


> ep 149: 3.8
> 
> as usual the best episode of the arc gets the worst ratings, makes sense


Ouch this is... really ouch ! Too bad cause this filler is actually good and deserves better ratings than this >.<


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 4, 2010)

*6.5% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP
EP. 150
*5.8% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## Grimmie (Mar 5, 2010)

And the pattern continues! 

Bad episodes gets good ratings, while good episodes gets low ratings.


----------



## Selva (Mar 5, 2010)

argh why is it that people always tune in to watch the crappy episodes ?
Those ratings are GOOD!


----------



## insane111 (Mar 11, 2010)

Ep 151: 5.1%



insane111 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JuniorIsBig (Mar 11, 2010)

Its not about the ratings its just on what you think of the show cause seriously these ratings doesn't change of what I think of the show and I like it alot so far. And they just don't know what good Tv is anymore. So forget the ratings and stick to what you think, oh and stop complaining and just enjoy what they put out.


----------



## Catterix (Mar 12, 2010)

JuniorIsBig said:


> Its not about the ratings its just on what you think of the show cause seriously these ratings doesn't change of what I think of the show and I like it alot so far. And they just don't know what good Tv is anymore. So forget the ratings and stick to what you think, oh and stop complaining and just enjoy what they put out.



That's an... interesting post 

I don't think these ratings affect anyone's opinions, no one's that retarded. These are just percentages of the amount of people who tuned in to watch the episodes, thus showing how well the show is doing in the TV charts. I don't think the show doing shit or well actually affects anyone's opinions on the show itself :S


----------



## JuniorIsBig (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah but after reading some posts in this thread I speculated that and I like the story and plot of Naruto cause it makes sense and not just a load of effortless BS like some other Anime shows, but hey it's my opinion and I like pointing things out, and your right no one is that retarded I hope.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 25, 2010)

EP. 152-153
*3.7% 19:00-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

*3.9% 18:00-18:30 TX__ 銀魂・最終回 (Gintama Last Episode)


----------



## Catterix (Mar 26, 2010)

... Well that was shit.

However, the rating itself isn't so important as it is how well the episode fared against the other ones. If the very last episode of Gintama (A series I assume is pretty popular) got that low rating as well, maybe this was a slump week.

It's a shame, given how good these episodes were, it would've been nice for more people to see them.


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 8, 2010)

EP. 154-155
*4.1% 19:00-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

*1.4% 18:00-18:30 TX__ HEROMAN


----------



## Nekki (Apr 9, 2010)

Why do we care about Heroman again?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 9, 2010)

> *1.4% 18:00-18:30 TX__ HEROMAN



                .


----------



## Extasee (Apr 9, 2010)

If it's dub, it's no surprise.  These kids need to see the real shit. The stuff that isn't editted and re-written.


I'm surprised One Piece wasn't higher...

And WTF is Heroman?


----------



## CBlitz (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm pretty surprised that the Sasuke centric episodes didn't do that well compared to the Jiraiya ones. I also find it strange that filler episodes have pretty high ratings. I suppose the viewers are the kids who tune in each week, but what the hell, the last episode that got more than 6.0% was a filler episode. The ratings were a lot higher at the beginning, but I guess the crappy quality turned off a lot of early viewers


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 10, 2010)

Hivt82 said:


> EP. 154-155
> *4.1% 19:00-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝
> 
> *1.4% 18:00-18:30 TX__ HEROMAN



I find this pretty low for a special. 

Anyway, lol @ Heroman.


----------



## Godot (Apr 10, 2010)

lol at Heroman. Little kids wanted their pantyshots and giant boobs, not some american robot crap


----------



## Crush! (Apr 10, 2010)

Um, does heroman even air in a good timeslot? Posting random ratings doesn't prove anything.

Naruto has one of the best timeslots on TV and gets SHIT ratings. I wouldn't be surprised if the show gets cancelled soon.


----------



## Grimmie (Apr 10, 2010)

Crush! said:


> Naruto has one of the best timeslots on TV and gets SHIT ratings. *I wouldn't be surprised if the show gets cancelled soon.*



I doubt it.

While indeed Naruto doesn't have the greatest ratings ever, it's still far from the point of being cancelled.


----------



## Crush! (Apr 10, 2010)

Grimmie said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> While indeed Naruto doesn't have the greatest ratings ever, it's still far from the point of being cancelled.



How the hell would you know? Do you have, I dunno, something besides your opinion to back up this argument?

It's not the timeslot; It's the show. Naruto airs right after Pokemon and loses like 25% of its viewers on average every week. Shows have been cancelled and moved here before. It does happen. Japan doesn't keep shit on just because fanboys like it, and Naruto has experienced one of the most dramatic ratings declines I've ever seen here.

Doesn't help that not even the Japanese like this arc, and hardly any of my students even talk about Naruto anymore. (Well, other than Bee. They love that guy.)


----------



## Beelzejow (Apr 10, 2010)

Crush! said:


> How the hell would you know? Do you have, I dunno, something besides your opinion to back up this argument?



_Do you, hypocrite?_


----------



## Crush! (Apr 10, 2010)

Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> _Do you, hypocrite?_



Yeah, I do. I fucking LIVE here. I already posted why above. You people need to wake the fuck up.


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 10, 2010)

Crush! said:


> How the hell would you know? Do you have, I dunno, something besides your opinion to back up this argument?
> 
> It's not the timeslot; It's the show. Naruto airs right after Pokemon and loses like 25% of its viewers on average every week. Shows have been cancelled and moved here before. It does happen. Japan doesn't keep shit on just because fanboys like it, and Naruto has experienced one of the most dramatic ratings declines I've ever seen here.
> 
> Doesn't help that not even the Japanese like this arc, and hardly any of my students even talk about Naruto anymore. (Well, other than Bee. They love that guy.)



What shows do students talk about anyway? Also, what story arc is Naruto on right now? Why isn't it popular?


----------



## Beelzejow (Apr 10, 2010)

Crush! said:


> Yeah, I do. I fucking LIVE here. I already posted why above. You people need to wake the fuck up.



_So, your logic is, since you live in Tokyo, you automatically know everything about everything in that city, right?  You're more than likely a low class person, you don't know more about this subject than Grimmie does, it's YOUR opinion and nothing more.  You can bring up whatever analogy or example you want, but it doesn't mean shit, since you actually know nothing about it, like Grimmie, so get the fuck off of your high horse already, hypocrite._


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 10, 2010)

*



			Um, does heroman even air in a good timeslot? Posting random ratings doesn't prove anything.

Naruto has one of the best timeslots on TV and gets SHIT ratings. I wouldn't be surprised if the show gets cancelled soon.
		
Click to expand...


Crush I doubt Naruto will end up like Rurouni Kenshin for two reasons.

1. The DVD's sales been consistent, One Piece and Naruto DVD's sales are about the same.
2. Overseas Naruto is making a shit load from money*


----------



## insane111 (Apr 10, 2010)

Crush! said:


> Naruto has one of the best timeslots on TV and gets SHIT ratings. I wouldn't be surprised if the show gets cancelled soon.



I don't see why you'd say that, did you look at Naruto's ratings compared to other shows? it's nowhere near being canceled, not even remotely possible. While the ratings aren't impressive, they also aren't bad. Naruto still beats every other anime that airs on TV Tokyo besides Pokemon. Not to mention also nearly all anime on other stations besides Fuji TV, who dominate everyone by very large margin with their 9-10am and 6-7pm lineups

when the show falls below 2%, then you can start worrying, but the chances of that ever happening... are pretty much 0


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2010)

Crush! said:


> Um, does heroman even air in a good timeslot? Posting random ratings doesn't prove anything.
> 
> Naruto has one of the best timeslots on TV and gets SHIT ratings. I wouldn't be surprised if the show gets cancelled soon.



That... will never happen. This is Naruto we're talking about here. I can't see the anime ever actually ending until the manga itself does.


----------



## Beelzejow (Apr 10, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Crush I doubt Naruto will end up like Rurouni Kenshin for two reasons.
> 
> ...





insane111 said:


> I don't see why you'd say that, did you look at Naruto's ratings compared to other shows? it's nowhere near being canceled, not even remotely possible. While the ratings aren't impressive, they also aren't bad. Naruto still beats every other anime that airs on TV Tokyo besides Pokemon. Not to mention also nearly all anime on other stations besides Fuji TV, who dominate everyone by very large margin with their 9-10am and 6-7pm lineups
> 
> when the show falls below 2%, then you can start worrying.. but the chances of that ever happening... are pretty much 0



_Also, this.

L2research on subjects before preaching, hypocrite._


----------



## Crush! (Apr 10, 2010)

Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> _So, your logic is, since you live in Tokyo, you automatically know everything about everything in that city, right?  You're more than likely a low class person, you don't know more about this subject than Grimmie does, it's YOUR opinion and nothing more.  You can bring up whatever analogy or example you want, but it doesn't mean shit, since you actually know nothing about it, like Grimmie, so get the fuck off of your high horse already, hypocrite._



LOL, what the hell is a low class person? Is that like a proletariat or something? If so, most people would fall under that moniker. BTW, angry guy, not everyone who lives in Japan lives in Tokyo. Not everyone in America lives in New York, either. I know it may come as a shock, but its true. I'll stay on my high horse though, tyvm, if it allows me to continue avoiding conversation with people like you on a normal basis.

Now take a pill, sit down, shut the fuck up and let people who know what they're talking about continue, without your inane interruptions.



Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> _Also, this. AKA I have no idea what the fuck I'm talking about so I'll continue to piggyback on effective arguments while making myself look more and more like a tool.
> 
> L2research on subjects before preaching, hypocrite. (And add random insults for the win...or lose, whatever. I'm named after a bleach character so that already says more about me than anyone else could.)_


----------



## Momoka (Apr 10, 2010)

So does anyone know the rating for Naruto this week?


----------



## Crush! (Apr 10, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> 
> 2. Overseas Naruto is making a shit load from money*



Yeah, I remain convinced that this is the only reason it's still on the air. Because American companies are actually pumping money into it, and because overseas, Naruto is SJ's flagship title, not One Piece. If it were any other show it would've been at least moved to a different timeslot by now, if not outright cancelled.

I don't see why people seem so convinced that its ratings won't continue to fall, though. Its only fallen since Shippuden started, steadily. And these ratings would've been atrocious during the original series' era, when it was actually competing with One Piece.


----------



## Beelzejow (Apr 10, 2010)

Crush! said:


> LOL, what the hell is a low class person?


_Someone who likes Sasuke and argues about ratings because he thinks his opinion is better than everyone's._



Crush! said:


> Is that like a proletariat or something? If so, most people would fall under that moniker. BTW, angry guy, not everyone who lives in Japan lives in Tokyo. Not everyone in America lives in New York, either. I know it may come as a shock, but its true. I'll stay on my high horse though, tyvm, if it allows me to continue avoiding conversation with people like you on a normal basis.


_That was a fail on your part, Stephanie.  You said "I fucking LIVE here," so I assumed, out of your lack of information and rage, that you meant in the city that produces and airs Naruto, sweetheart. _



Crush! said:


> Now take a pill, sit down, shut the fuck up and let people who know what they're talking about continue, without your inane interruptions.



_You're the one typing obscenities in caps lock, Steph.  Also, your opinion isn't an absolute fact, nor is it better._


----------



## Crush! (Apr 10, 2010)

Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> _
> 
> That was a fail on your part, Stephanie.  You said "I fucking LIVE here," so I assumed, out of your lack of information and rage, that you meant in the city that produces and airs Naruto, sweetheart.
> 
> _



Cities don't produce and air TV shows. They're not alive.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 10, 2010)

*Crush you know Bleach's rating is lower than Naruto right beside Studio Pierrot only income right now is those two shows. 


Note Bleach DVD's sales in japan is twice as much compare One Piece and Naruto*


----------



## insane111 (Apr 10, 2010)

Crush! said:


> I don't see why people seem so convinced that its ratings won't continue to fall, though. Its only fallen since Shippuden started, steadily. And these ratings would've been atrocious during the original series' era, when it was actually competing with One Piece.



it did lose some ground since the Sora filler arc that they never recovered, but it looks like they've been holding pretty steady since then besides the couple episodes that randomly dip below 4%


*Spoiler*: _ratings list_ 



001-002: 8.0%
003: 6.5%
004: 7.2%
005: 6.0%
006-007: 7.0%
008-009: 5.3%
010: 4.7%
011: 5.4%
012: 4.7%
013: 5.4%
014: 5.7%
015: 6.4%
016: 5.5%
017: 5.2%
018: 6.3%
019: 5.4%
020: 5.9%
021: 4.7%
022-023: 4.9%
024: 5.3%
025: 6.3%
026: 7.1%
027: 6.2%
028: 5.7%
029-030: 4.6%
031: 7.1%
032: 4.9%
033: 4.9%
034: 4.8%
035: 5.9%
036-037: 6.1%
038: 5.2%
039: 5.7%
040-041: 7.2%
042: 6.6%
043: 6.7%
044: 6.5%
045: 6.2%
046: 5.8%
047: 6.8%
048: 5.8%
049: 5.6%
050: 6.2%
051-052: 5.7%
053-054: 6.5%
055: 6.1%
056: 6.7%
057-058: 6.3%
059: 5.8%
060: 5.7%
061: 5.4%
062: 6.0%
063: 5.5%
064-065: 5.0%
066: 4.5%
067: 4.8%
068-069: 4.6%
070: 4.0%
071: 5.0%
072: 4.3%
073: 6.0%
074: 4.9%
075: 5.7%
076-077: 5.2%
078-079: 5.3%
080: 5.7%
081: 5.8%
082: 4.9%
083: 4.9%
084: 5.8%
085: 4.1%
086-087: 5.4%
088: 6.4%
089: 5.1%
090: 3.9%
091: 4.0%
092: 4.8%
093: 4.5%
094: 5.0%
095: 4.6%
096: 4.2%
097: 5.0%
098: 5.6%
099: 4.9%
100: 5.4%
101-102: 4.2%
103-104: 4.7%
105: 7.2%
106: 4.6%
107: 4.3%
108: 5.4%
109: 4.3%
110: 4.6%
111: 4.7%
112: 4.7%
113: 4.2%
114: 4.3%
115: 5.0%
116: 4.5%
117: 4.5%
118: 5.4%
119-120: 4.7%
121: 3.8%
122: 3.3%
123: 4.2%
124: 5.5%
125: 4.3%
126: 5.7%
127-128: 5.6%
129-130: 5.0%
131: 5.2%
132: 4.8%
133: 5.1%
134: 5.2%
135-136: 4.2%
137: 4.7%
138: 4.4%
139: 4.5%
140: 4.1%
141: 4.2%
142: 3.8%
143: 4.8%
144: 4.9%
145: 4.7%
146: 4.6%
147: 4.6%
148: 4.9%
149: 3.8%
150: 5.8%
151: 5.1%
152-153: 3.7%
154-155: 4.1%


----------



## Beelzejow (Apr 10, 2010)

Crush! said:


> Cities don't produce and air TV shows. They're not alive.



_Can't prove my logic wrong and are forced to troll my posts?  How Uchiha of you.  I guess me winning this argument can be described as your namesake you use on these forums._



Animeblue said:


> *Crush you know Bleach's rating is lower than Naruto right beside Studio Pierrot only income right now is those two shows.
> 
> Note Bleach DVD's sales in japan is twice as much compare One Piece and Naruto*



_Exactly, he doesn't realize that ratings aren't everything - there are MANY other factors that come into play.  Besides,  ratings from 3.5-6% is pretty decent, by any standards._


----------



## Momoka (Apr 10, 2010)

Then what was the original Naruto series' rating?


----------



## Crush! (Apr 10, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Crush you know Bleach's rating is lower than Naruto right beside Studio Pierrot only income right now is those two shows.
> 
> 
> Note Bleach DVD's sales in japan is twice as much compare One Piece and Naruto*



I'm aware. Bleach, however, does not air after Pokemon, and as you mentioned has some of the best DVD sales concerning TV anime.


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 10, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> Crush I doubt Naruto will end up like Rurouni Kenshin for two reasons.
> 
> ...



Seriously, Naruto is actually one of the top ten shows in Hulu in 2009. That means that it can go toe to toe with shows like 24, Glee, and such when it comes to viewers online. Thats really impressive. 

Not to mention that with the bottom falling out in the anime market, the studio executives would be insane to pull out one of their most popular franchises.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 10, 2010)

♥~Momolicious~♥ said:


> Then what was the original Naruto series' rating?



about double what they are now, but I forgot where the list is. I remember it getting anywhere from 6-10% though


----------



## Crush! (Apr 10, 2010)

Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> _Can't prove my logic wrong and are forced to troll my posts?  How Uchiha of you.  I guess me winning this argument can be described as your namesake you use on these forums._
> 
> 
> 
> _Exactly, he doesn't realize that ratings aren't everything - there are MANY other factors that come into play.  Besides,  ratings from 3.5-6% is* [ are would be correct here, since you're using the plural form.]*  pretty decent, by any standards._



You can't win any argument. You haven't made one. I...assumed you realized that much about debate, at least. But it seems even my low estimations of you were over-exaggerations.


----------



## Momoka (Apr 10, 2010)

insane111 said:


> about double what they are now, but I forgot where the list is. I remember it getting anywhere from 6-10% though



I guess people are tired of Naruto after all. I quite wonder if having that time skip was really necessary after all 

Thanks


----------



## Beelzejow (Apr 10, 2010)

Crush! said:


> You can't win any argument. You haven't made one. I...assumed you realized that much about debate, at least. But it seems even my low estimations of you were over-exaggerations.



_Ronald, we were discussing how your opinion has no more importance nor meaning over Grimmie's (or anyone's, for that matter,) as you can clearly see if you scroll up your screen a tad, in addition, I was saying and agreed with others about the Naruto Anime series staying on-air because the franchise is doing quite well for itself.

By the way, correcting one's grammar is usually a sign of defeat, Junior.  Everyone is disagreeing with you AND giving better examples, in addition to providing more evidence to back up their claims than what you've provided thus far, Jr.  Don't worry, though, I'm not surprised nor am I angry - after all, Uchiha and failure go together quite well, if you haven't noticed. :33_


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 10, 2010)

*



			I'm aware. Bleach, however, does not air after Pok?mon, and as you mentioned has some of the best DVD sales concerning TV anime.
		
Click to expand...


And what Pok?mon have do with it, if anything running that Pok?mon is killing it also I heard that in the Kansai region Naruto gets better rating than Kanto region or wasn't the other way round 

been by year since read the information*


----------



## insane111 (Apr 10, 2010)

out of curiosity, I busted out good ol windows calculator and got the *averages* of each arc

1-32: 5.8%
33-53:  6.0%
54-71: 5.1%
72-88: 5.3%
89-112: 4.8%
113-143: 4.7% 
144-151: 4.8%

so far, it hasn't budged an inch since the Sanbi arc


----------



## geG (Apr 10, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Note Bleach DVD's sales in japan is twice as much compare One Piece and Naruto*



Huh, really? I wonder what the reason for that is


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Apr 10, 2010)

I cant remember seeing the list for a while..but back when people use to post the whole anime ratings list "not that long ago"...Naruto would double anime like fullmetal alchemist brotherhood ...even though it prob cost double to produce 1 episode of FM than it does Naruto....so....yea Naruto's ratings may not be what they once were years ago but their still fine...and like i said..their higher than some shows that cost even more to develop...


----------



## insane111 (Apr 10, 2010)

Geg said:


> Huh, really? I wonder what the reason for that is



in the beginning it even tripled/quadrupled OP, and stomped Naruto even harder by 5-9x. As of today Bleach has lost about half of its sales, but it still doubles both OP and Naruto  its weird


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 10, 2010)

*Well Bleach is better adapation out the three*


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Apr 10, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *Well Bleach is better adapation out the three*




"falls back in chair"..lol..but seriously you think? ..i mean..there is massive amount of filler in Bleach...and the way its randomize almost seems amateur .....like literally making bits where the characters in the show say "our bad be patient" ...that literally happened..lol....btw i watch n love all three so I'm not here to argue about which show is better than the other...I'm just saying thats all


----------



## Beelzejow (Apr 10, 2010)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> "falls back in chair"..lol..but seriously you think? ..i mean..there is massive amount of filler in Bleach...and the way its randomize almost seems amateur .....like literally making bits where the characters in the show say "our bad be patient" ...that literally happened..lol....btw i watch n love all three so I'm not here to argue about which show is better than the other...I'm just saying thats all



_All three series do the same, but Bleach has an overall better pace and usually better animation/art (though, Naruto's has been great for the last while.)

Not to mention, Kubo actually helps with the filler (giving them ideas/designs, which sometimes he wanted in the Manga originally but didn't have time/resources to do so.)_


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 11, 2010)

*



			falls back in chair"..lol..but seriously you think? ..i mean..there is massive amount of filler in Bleach...and the way its randomize almost seems amateur .....like literally making bits where the characters in the show say "our bad be patient" ...that literally happened..lol....btw i watch n love all three so I'm not here to argue about which show is better than the other...I'm just saying thats all
		
Click to expand...


Well for Bleach I enjoy the anime than manga so yeah but I'm not saying that Bleach is a better series than them just better adapted I know that their side storys do be 2 seasons long. And them letting we know they going filler befor is a good thing in my book

Naruto Shippuden without side storys episode 100 something 
Bleach without side storys episode 130 something *


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 11, 2010)

You can't measure Naruto/One Piece success by DVD sales. Both of them depend on TV ratings. Unlike Bleach, Gintama or any other series that is not targeted at kids.

I'm not sure about the reason of Bleach's better sales but I guess it's because Bleach has more mature female viewers than One Piece/Naruto. Gintama is aired in the evening but the DVD sales are comparable to those of the after-midnight anime because the main target of Gintama is women (so called fujoshi). One Piece/Naruto main viewers are boys, who cannot afford to buy expensive DVD.

Naruto recently is not doing as good as before. But it's no where close from being canceled. They show is popular enough to last another few years easily. Even thought I have no evidence to support my opinion. I think we should be worried Once Bleach gets canceled, since it does poorly compared to Naruto. And I'm comparing the two because they are from the same studio.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Apr 11, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> You can't measure Naruto/One Piece success by DVD sales. Both of them depend on TV ratings. Unlike Bleach, Gintama or any other series that is not targeted at kids.
> 
> I'm not sure about the reason of Bleach's better sales but I guess it's because Bleach has more mature female viewers than One Piece/Naruto. Gintama is aired in the evening but the DVD sales are comparable to those of the after-midnight anime because the main target of Gintama is women (so called fujoshi). One Piece/Naruto main viewers are boys, who cannot afford to buy expensive DVD.
> 
> Naruto recently is not doing as good as before. But it's no where close from being canceled. They show is popular enough to last another few years easily. Even thought I have no evidence to support my opinion. I think we should be worried Once Bleach gets canceled, since it does poorly compared to Naruto. And I'm comparing the two because they are from the same studio.



Really?...last i remember Naruto beats Bleach daily..but last i checked One piece was still usually on top...and by alot if i remember correctly...also...aint none of these shows going anywhere...lol..they all have massive fan bases...i mean there huge Media franchises that they make millions off of with movies every year...video games..manga anime.....they all have there strengths ...One piece is insanely popular in japan...Naruto is not as strong but still very strong esp in say America.....they all bank more money then we can count...why is everyone like "poor baby there in danger of getting  canceled" ..its more like "oh poor multimillion dollar media franchise giant".....lol...point is they'll be fine guys...


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 11, 2010)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> Really?...last i remember Naruto beats Bleach daily


I'm sure that's what I just said.



chaoscontrol189 said:


> ..but last i checked One piece was still usually on top...and by alot if i remember correctly...


Check my sig for the ratings list. One Piece is always in the Top 10, save for a couple of times. The only time OP suffered is during the last time change, where they moved One Piece from Prime Time to the Morning. It took a while for One Piece to return to be as strong as it started. Now the ratings gets higher with each arc.

Current arc average rating: 11.1



chaoscontrol189 said:


> also...aint none of these shows going anywhere...lol..they all have massive fan bases...i mean there huge Media franchises that they make millions off of with movies every year...video games..manga anime.....they all have there strengths ...


I agree with you on this. But Manga profits, Anime profits, Video Games Profits are all different, and they don't go to the same Person/Studio.

Not sure though, if anyone here have more insight on the subject, then it would be great.



chaoscontrol189 said:


> One piece is insanely popular in japan...Naruto is not as strong but still very strong esp in say America.....they all bank more money then we can count...why is everyone like "poor baby there in danger of getting  canceled" ..its more like "oh poor multimillion dollar media franchise giant".....lol...point is they'll be fine guys...



Same thing here. Whoever is licensing Naruto overseas won't be giving any profits to studio Pierrot. All the profits will go to the licensing company like Funimation. 
They only pay money to studio Pierrot in order to get licenses to air/sell the episodes. And I think they pay $10,000-$20,000 per episode. 
I'm not sure about production cost of one Naruto episode. But, a typical 30-minute TV episode costs 10 million yen to produce, however some cost as little as 5 million yen to produce.

My point is, Naruto still needs more money to produce good quality episodes.


----------



## neshru (Apr 11, 2010)

As insane pointed out, there hasn't been that big of a hit on ratings since the end of the second arc. But anyway, how would a series that still gets a new movie each year risk being cancelled is beyond me


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 11, 2010)

I think the movies have a separate budget.


----------



## neshru (Apr 11, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> I think the movies have a separate budget.


The point is that if the series wasn't popular, there wouldn't be movies.



Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> _All three series do the same, but Bleach has an overall better pace and usually better animation/art (though, Naruto's has been great for the last while.)_


_
I really doubt people buy a Bleach DVD to admire the incredible visual quality or because they enjoy how fast the plot moves (by the way, I disagree with Bleach looking better or being handled better than Naruto in any way). There must be some other reason._


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 11, 2010)

neshru said:


> I really doubt people buy a Bleach DVD to admire the incredible visual quality or because they enjoy how fast the plot moves (by the way, I disagree with Bleach looking better or being handled better than Naruto in any way). There must be some other reason.


Exactly. The only reason left, is the Target audience's ability to buy expensive DVD. Just like I said before.

Out of all shonen, Gintama and Bleach(Probably some other series I'm not aware of) attracts more mature female viewers the most. And you know how women throw their money away without thinking.  (No offense to any lady, btw)


----------



## Selva (Apr 11, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> And you know how women throw their money away without thinking.  (No offense to any lady, btw)


Just on clothes and shoes and not on some DVDs no matter how good they are.  (but hey, maybe that's just me )

Anyways, I really hope the ratings get better. This arc deserves it. >.<


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 11, 2010)

Naruto doesn't rely on the anime to make the most money.

The anime and the manga are commercials for the merchandise, which is the real money maker. This is not the case with One Piece which makes more money on the manga and anime.

Even if the ratings were to fall even lower the anime would still remain going because it is necessary for selling merchandise. If the merchandise stopped selling, however, then we could expect a cancellation.


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 11, 2010)

*



			You can't measure Naruto/One Piece success by DVD sales. Both of them depend on TV ratings. Unlike Bleach, Gintama or any other series that is not targeted at kids.

I'm not sure about the reason of Bleach's better sales but I guess it's because Bleach has more mature female viewers than One Piece/Naruto. Gintama is aired in the evening but the DVD sales are comparable to those of the after-midnight anime because the main target of Gintama is women (so called fujoshi). One Piece/Naruto main viewers are boys, who cannot afford to buy expensive DVD.

Naruto recently is not doing as good as before. But it's no where close from being canceled. They show is popular enough to last another few years easily. Even thought I have no evidence to support my opinion. I think we should be worried Once Bleach gets canceled, since it does poorly compared to Naruto. And I'm comparing the two because they are from the same studio.
		
Click to expand...


XMURADX I think that case base on this

Top 10 Manga of 2009: Demographic Breakdown*

*
Spoiler:  



Men:
10-20
1. ONE PIECE

2. NARUTO

3. Full Metal Alchemist

4. BLEACH

5. Hayate no Gotoku

6. Hitman Reborn

7. Soul Eater

8. FAIRY TAIL

9. D.Gray-Man

10. To Love-Ru

20-30
1. ONE PIECE

2. Full Metal Alchemist

3. HUNTERxHUNTER

4. NARUTO

5. BLEACH

6. Negima!

7. Tenjo Tenge

8. Black Lagoon

9. Hayate no Gotoku

10. Yotsuba-to!

30-40
1. ONE PIECE

2. Vagabond

3. PLUTO

4. BASTARD!!

5. Full Metal Alchemist

6. Berserk

7. HUNTERxHUNTER

8. NARUTO

9. Initial D

10. Yotsuba-to!

40-50
1. ONE PIECE

2. PLUTO

3. Initial D

4. Nodame Cantabile

5. NARUTO

6. Shacho Kousaku Shima

7. Full Metal Alchemist

8. Zipang

9. Kamen Rider Spirits

10. BASTARD!!

Women:
10-20
1. Kimi ni Todoke

2. Kuroshitsuji

3. D.Gray-Man

4. Hitman Reborn

5. Ouran High Host Club

6. Koukou Debut

7. Gintama

8. Boku no Hatsukoi

9. BLEACH

10. NANA

20-30
1. NANA

2. Kimi ni Todoke

3. ONE PIECE

4. Nodame Cantabile

5. Ouran High Host Club

6. Kuroshitsuji

7. Full Metal Alchemist

8. Sei Onii-chan

9. xxxHOLIC

10. Skip Beat!

30-40
1. NANA

2. Nodame Cantabile

3. ONE PIECE

4. Glass no Kamen

5. Full Metal Alchemist

6. NARUTO

7. Kuroshitsuji

8. Sei Onii-chan

9. Skip Beat!

10. Detective Conan

40-50
1. Nodame Cantabile

2. Glass no Kamen

3. NARUTO

4. ONE PIECE

5. BLEACH

6. Hitman Reborn

7. Kuroshitsuji

8. Full Metal Alchemist

9. Detective Conan

10. NANA



*


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 11, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *
> 
> XMURADX I think that case base on this
> 
> ...



Interesting. Where did you get that from?

This pretty much confirms what I'm trying to say. Women at this age, fall for sexy male anime characters easily.

Women:
10-20
1. Kimi ni Todoke

2. Kuroshitsuji

3. D.Gray-Man

4. Hitman Reborn

5. Ouran High Host Club

6. Koukou Debut

*7. Gintama*

8. Boku no Hatsukoi

*9. BLEACH*

10. NANA


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 11, 2010)

*So you wasn't talking about women generally then and here

Women


Men
*


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 11, 2010)

Great. Thanks. 

I wasn't being specific, but now I guess I am.


I saw Berserk in the list. And there is no anime for Berserk in 2009. So the problem with this list is, it could be for the manga and not the anime. So that won't really help here.

Unless it's an overall list for all parts of the series.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 11, 2010)

old women prefer naruto, lol.


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 11, 2010)

lol, That is hilarious for some reason. I wonder what's the reason. Probably because all the Old Women in Naruto kick ass?

It's funny I don't see OP only in the list of Women 10-20, Which I think due to the lack of romance in OP.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Apr 11, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> I'm sure that's what I just said.
> 
> 
> I agree with you on this. But Manga profits, Anime profits, Video Games Profits are all different, and they don't go to the same Person/Studio.
> ...



....I know all this and its true...we all know they need more money to make better eps...but i thought we were arguing about cancellation...Also The licensee that pays Pierrot will pay a certain amount depending on the popularity of the series right?...so your saying they see no profit....tech yes but its not like Pierrot gives Naruto to them for free....Im sure Pierrots lawyers n what not do plenty of research to charge the appropriate price for the license....so American Sucess can effect the over all show in the end....


----------



## calimike (Apr 11, 2010)

Heroman is currently air on 

Naruto is most popular in world than Japan, don't you?


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 12, 2010)

chaoscontrol189 said:


> ....I know all this and its true...we all know they need more money to make better eps...but i thought we were arguing about cancellation...Also The licensee that pays Pierrot will pay a certain amount depending on the popularity of the series right?...so your saying they see no profit....tech yes but its not like Pierrot gives Naruto to them for free....Im sure Pierrots lawyers n what not do plenty of research to charge the appropriate price for the license....so American Sucess can effect the over all show in the end....



It's a really complicated subject. Anyway, I can only say that Naruto won't be canceled any time soon. So is Bleach which have very low ratings as well.


As a contribution to this thread, I gathered Naruto Part 1 ratings.

Note: The ones in red are unknown ratings. 

What Episode/Special/Ova aired in these dates? since there are  ratings, but there is no episode aired in these dates.
*
???    8/3/2005    7.2
???    9/7/2005    5.8*

Naruto Part 1 Ratings


```
#    Airdate            Rating (%)

1    10/3/2002    7.5
        
2    10/10/2002    9.1
        
3    10/17/2002    6.9
        
4    10/24/2002    7.3
        
5    10/31/2002    7.4
        
6    11/7/2002    8.3
        
7    11/14/2002    8.0
        
8    11/21/2002    7.9
        
9    11/28/2002    7.0
        
10    12/5/2002    8.1
        
11    12/12/2002    6.6
        
12    12/19/2002    7.8
        
13    12/26/2002    7.4
        
14    1/9/2003    6.5
        
15    1/16/2003    8.0
        
16    1/23/2003    7.1
        
17    1/30/2003    7.2
        
18    2/6/2003    6.2
        
19    2/13/2003    6.6
        
20    2/20/2003    7.6
        
21    2/27/2003    6.4
        
22    3/6/2003    7.0
        
23    3/13/2003    5.9
        
24    3/20/2003    6.5
        
25    3/27/2003    7.8
        
26    4/2/2003    6.8
        
27    4/2/2003    6.8
        
28    4/9/2003    7.5
        
29    4/16/2003    7.4
        
30    4/23/2003    8.6
        
31    4/30/2003    8.7
        
32    5/7/2003    8.8
        
33    5/14/2003    9.1
        
34    5/21/2003    10.4
        
35    5/28/2003    8.5
        
36    6/4/2003    8.6
        
37    6/11/2003    8.6
        
38    6/18/2003    8.5
        
39    7/2/2003    8.5
        
40    7/9/2003    7.8
        
41    7/16/2003    8.5
        
42    7/23/2003    8.1
        
43    7/30/2003    7.6
        
44    8/6/2003    7.4
        
45    8/13/2003    7.0
        
46    8/20/2003    8.6
        
47    8/27/2003    6.5
        
48    9/3/2003    7.1
        
49    9/10/2003    7.6
        
50    9/17/2003    8.2
        
51    9/24/2003    7.4
        
52    10/1/2003    6.4
        
53    10/8/2003    7.5
        
54    10/15/2003    6.8
        
55    10/22/2003    7.1
        
56    10/29/2003    7.7
        
57    11/5/2003    8.6
        
58    11/12/2003    8.5
        
59    11/19/2003    7.9
        
60    11/26/2003    7.0
        
61    12/3/2003    7.9
        
62    12/10/2003    6.7
        
63    12/17/2003    7.7
        
64    12/24/2003    7.5
        
65    1/7/2004    6.5
        
66,67   1/14/2004    8.3    
        
68    1/28/2004    9.4
        
69    2/4/2004    8.5
        
70    2/11/2004    6.9
        
71    2/18/2004    6.8
        
72    2/25/2004    8.7
        
73    3/3/2004    8.0
        
74    3/10/2004    8.1
        
75    3/17/2004    10.0
        
76    3/24/2004    7.6
        
77    3/31/2004    8.1
        
78    4/7/2004    9.7
        
79    4/14/2004    8.9
        
80    4/21/2004    10.0
        
81    4/28/2004    9.8
        
82    5/5/2004    7.9
        
83    5/12/2004    8.2
        
84    5/19/2004    9.0
        
85    5/26/2004    10.3
        
86    6/2/2004    9.6
        
87    6/9/2004    8.2
        
88    6/16/2004    9.9
        
89    6/23/2004    8.9
        
90    7/7/2004    10.4
        
91    7/14/2004    10.0
        
92    7/21/2004    8.8
        
93    7/28/2004    8.8
        
94    8/4/2004    8.7
        
95,96   8/11/2004    9.7
        
97    8/18/2004    10.0
        
98    8/25/2004    8.5
        
99    9/1/2004    9.8
        
100    9/8/2004    9.9
        
101    9/15/2004    9.4
        
102    9/22/2004    9.9
        
103    9/29/2004    9.1
        
104    10/13/2004    9.9
        
105    10/20/2004    9.2
        
106    10/27/2004    7.5
        
107    11/3/2004    6.9
        
108    11/10/2004    8.7
        
109    11/17/2004    8.6
        
110,111  11/24/2004    8.8    
        
112    12/1/2004    8.8
        
113    12/8/2004    7.4
        
114    12/15/2004    7.9
        
115    12/22/2004    7.8
        
116,117   1/5/2005    7.6
        
118    1/12/2005    8.0
        
119    1/19/2005    7.7
        
120    2/2/2005    8.9
        
121    2/9/2005    7.1
        
122    2/16/2005    8.8
        
123    2/23/2005    9.6
        
124    3/2/2005    9.6
        
125    3/9/2005    8.7
        
126    3/16/2005    8.6
        
127,128   3/30/2005    8.4
        
129    4/6/2005    7.5
        
130    4/13/2005    7.7
        
131    4/20/2005    8.0
        
132    4/27/2005    8.3
        
133    5/4/2005    6.5
        
134    5/11/2005    8.0
        
135    5/18/2005    8.2
        
136    5/25/2005    7.0
        
137    6/1/2005    7.7
        
[COLOR=Red]138    6/8/2005    X[/COLOR]
        
139    6/15/2005    8.4
        
140    6/22/2005    8.4
        
141    6/29/2005    8.8
        
142    7/6/2005    9.0
        
143    7/13/2005    7.7
        
144    7/20/2005    6.3
        
145    7/27/2005    6.9
        
[COLOR=Red]???    8/3/2005    7.2[/COLOR]

146    8/10/2005    7.4
        
147,148   8/17/2005    6.1
        
149    8/24/2005    7.4
        
150    8/31/2005    9.3
        
[COLOR=Red]???    9/7/2005    5.8[/COLOR]

151    9/14/2005    9.7
        
152    9/21/2005    8.4
        
153    9/28/2005    8.4
        
154    10/5/2005    7.6
        
155    10/12/2005    8.8
        
156    10/19/2005    8.1
        
157    10/26/2005    8.1
        
158    11/2/2005    7.7
        
159    11/9/2005    9.6
        
160    11/16/2005    6.9
        
161    11/23/2005    6.2
        
162    11/30/2005    7.8
        
163    12/7/2005    6.6
        
164    12/14/2005    7.8
        
165    12/21/2005    6.5
        
166,167    1/4/2006    4.4
        
168    1/18/2006    7.2
        
169    1/25/2006    6.4
        
170    2/1/2006    7.7
        
171    2/8/2006    6.3
        
172    2/15/2006    7.8
        
173    2/22/2006    6.1
        
174    3/1/2006    7.5
        
175    3/8/2006    7.2
        
176    3/15/2006    6.1
        
177    3/22/2006    6.4
        
178    3/29/2006    5.8
        
179    4/5/2006    6.0
        
180    4/12/2006    5.6
        
181    4/19/2006    6.3
        
182    4/26/2006    6.4
        
183    5/3/2006    4.8
        
184    5/10/2006    6.7
        
185    5/17/2006    6.2
        
186    5/24/2006    6.8
        
187    5/31/2006    6.7
        
188    6/7/2006    6.0
        
189    6/14/2006    6.6
        
190    6/21/2006    6.8
        
191    6/28/2006    5.9
        
192    7/5/2006    5.0
        
193    7/12/2006    6.3
        
194    7/19/2006    5.9
        
195    7/26/2006    5.5
        
196    8/9/2006    4.6
        
197    8/16/2006    5.4
        
198    8/23/2006    4.8
        
199    8/30/2006    5.6
        
200    9/13/2006    5.0
        
201    9/20/2006    5.0
        
202    9/27/2006    3.7
        
203,204,205 10/5/2006    5.6
        
206    10/19/2006    4.9
        
207    10/26/2006    4.2
        
208    11/2/2006    6.1
        
209    11/9/2006    4.9
        
210    11/16/2006    3.9
        
211    11/30/2006    4.0
        
212    12/7/2006    4.7
        
213    12/14/2006    4.1
        
214,215    12/21/2006    5.2
        
216    1/11/2007    5.5
        
217    1/18/2007    5.1
        
218    1/25/2007    5.8
        
219    2/1/2007    6.1
        
220    2/8/2007    6.3
```
Average Rating By Arc


```
#	          Arc Name	        Avg Rating (%)

[001-005]	Introduction       	7.6
[006-019]	Land of Waves   	7.3
[020-067]	Chūnin Exam     	7.7
[068-080]	Invasion of Konoha	8.5
[081-100]	Search for Tsunade	9.3
[102-106]	Land of Tea (Filler)	9.1
[107-135]	Sasuke Retrieval	8.2
[136-220]	Filler	                6.5
```


----------



## liborek3 (Apr 12, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> Average Rating By Arc
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Wow, I didn't know, that the ratings of original series were THAT higher.


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 15, 2010)

EP. 156
*3.4% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

*5.2% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP 
*1.5% 18:00-18:30 TX__ HEROMAN 

I think there's nothing wrong with these show, it was the TV station?


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 22, 2010)

EP. 157
*4.9% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

*7.0% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP
*1.5% 18:00-18:30 TX__ HEROMAN


----------



## Catterix (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, that's a really nice increase. Still not the best we could achieve, but definitely demonstrating the keen interest in this arc. Very nice  Hope this level of increase continues!


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 30, 2010)

EP. 158
*4.2% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

*4.3% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP

Other shows broardcasting to another station in same time
18.4%(17.6%) 19:00-19:30 NHK NHKニュース7
14.5%(--.-%) 19:30-19:58 NHK にっぽん紀行
*7.7%(*7.5%) 19:00-19:56 NTV ミリオンダイス
*5.9%(12.1%) 19:00-20:54 TBS スパモク!!有名人がこっそり通う開運パワースポットSP神社仏閣ウォーカー
15.6%(--.-%) 19:00-20:54 CX* 奇跡体験!アンビリバボー最強絶体絶命見たことない衝撃映像55連発SP
13.5%(10.8%) 19:00-20:54 EX__ いきなり!黄金伝説。2時間スペシャル!


----------



## Sinoka (May 7, 2010)

EP.159
Kanto
*4.6% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 
*1.1% 18:00-18:30 TX__ HEROMAN
*4.9% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP 

Kansai
*3.7% 19:30-19:58 TVO NARUTO疾風伝 
*1.5% 18:00-18:30 TVO HEROMAN 
*4.1% 19:00-19:30 TVO ポケットモンスターDP


----------



## Tre_azam (May 7, 2010)

i cant remember who mentioned this but in the SL awhile ago, someone said that alot people in japan prefer to watch bleach in large batches rather than weekly episodes hence the big number of dvd sales. No idea where the source is from but seemed likely at the time.


----------



## Charlotte (May 8, 2010)

Shippuden is pretty popular


----------



## Sinoka (May 13, 2010)

EP. 160
Kanto
*4.5% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

*5.0% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP 
*1.1% 18:00-18:30 TX__ HEROMAN


Kansai
*4.2% 19:30-19:58 TVO NARUTO疾風伝 

*4.7% 19:00-19:30 TVO ポケットモンスターDP
*1.5% 18:00-18:30 TVO HEROMAN


----------



## Sinoka (May 21, 2010)

EP. 161
Kanto
*4.0% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

*5.5% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP 
*1.0% 18:00-18:30 TX__ HEROMAN

Kansai
*3.9% 19:30-19:58 TVO NARUTO疾風伝

*4.3% 19:00-19:30 TVO ポケットモンスターDP 
*2.4% 18:00-18:30 TVO HEROMAN


----------



## Sinoka (May 27, 2010)

EP. 162
Kanto
*4.6% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝

*5.8% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP
*1.4% 18:00-18:30 TX__ HEROMAN

Kansai
*4.1% 19:30-19:58 TVO NARUTO疾風伝

*4.0% 19:00-19:30 TVO ポケットモンスターDP
*1.4% 18:00-18:30 TVO HEROMAN


----------



## XMURADX (May 28, 2010)

I expected the ratings to rise a little bit with this arc, specially with what happened in the last episode. 

lol, I like how you compare Naruto to Heroman.


----------



## calimike (May 29, 2010)

*5.8% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP 
*4.6% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 
*6.3% 19:58-23:18 TX__ 世界卓球2010 (World Table Tennis 2010)

Thanks Keizo+UP-Yai! for translating (世界卓球2010 - World Table Tennis 2010)


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 3, 2010)

EP. 163
EDIT

Kanto
*5.7% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

*5.3% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP
*0.7% 18:00-18:30 TX__ HEROMAN

Kansai
*4.0% 19:30-19:58 TVO NARUTO疾風伝

*4.6% 19:00-19:30 TVO ポケットモンスターDP
*1.7% 18:00-18:30 TVO HEROMAN


----------



## Hydde (Jun 3, 2010)

long time we didnt rwached a 5.7


----------



## insane111 (Jun 4, 2010)

been a few months since I updated the full list, so here it is again


*Spoiler*: __ 



001-002: 8.0%
003: 6.5%
004: 7.2%
005: 6.0%
006-007: 7.0%
008-009: 5.3%
010: 4.7%
011: 5.4%
012: 4.7%
013: 5.4%
014: 5.7%
015: 6.4%
016: 5.5%
017: 5.2%
018: 6.3%
019: 5.4%
020: 5.9%
021: 4.7%
022-023: 4.9%
024: 5.3%
025: 6.3%
026: 7.1%
027: 6.2%
028: 5.7%
029-030: 4.6%
031: 7.1%
032: 4.9%
033: 4.9%
034: 4.8%
035: 5.9%
036-037: 6.1%
038: 5.2%
039: 5.7%
040-041: 7.2%
042: 6.6%
043: 6.7%
044: 6.5%
045: 6.2%
046: 5.8%
047: 6.8%
048: 5.8%
049: 5.6%
050: 6.2%
051-052: 5.7%
053-054: 6.5%
055: 6.1%
056: 6.7%
057-058: 6.3%
059: 5.8%
060: 5.7%
061: 5.4%
062: 6.0%
063: 5.5%
064-065: 5.0%
066: 4.5%
067: 4.8%
068-069: 4.6%
070: 4.0%
071: 5.0%
072: 4.3%
073: 6.0%
074: 4.9%
075: 5.7%
076-077: 5.2%
078-079: 5.3%
080: 5.7%
081: 5.8%
082: 4.9%
083: 4.9%
084: 5.8%
085: 4.1%
086-087: 5.4%
088: 6.4%
089: 5.1%
090: 3.9%
091: 4.0%
092: 4.8%
093: 4.5%
094: 5.0%
095: 4.6%
096: 4.2%
097: 5.0%
098: 5.6%
099: 4.9%
100: 5.4%
101-102: 4.2%
103-104: 4.7%
105: 7.2%
106: 4.6%
107: 4.3%
108: 5.4%
109: 4.3%
110: 4.6%
111: 4.7%
112: 4.7%
113: 4.2%
114: 4.3%
115: 5.0%
116: 4.5%
117: 4.5%
118: 5.4%
119-120: 4.7%
121: 3.8%
122: 3.3%
123: 4.2%
124: 5.5%
125: 4.3%
126: 5.7%
127-128: 5.6%
129-130: 5.0%
131: 5.2%
132: 4.8%
133: 5.1%
134: 5.2%
135-136: 4.2%
137: 4.7%
138: 4.4%
139: 4.5%
140: 4.1%
141: 4.2%
142: 3.8%
143: 4.8%
144: 4.9%
145: 4.7%
146: 4.6%
147: 4.6%
148: 4.9%
149: 3.8%
150: 5.8%
151: 5.1%
152-153: 3.7%
154-155: 4.1%
156: 3.4%
157: 4.9%
158: 4.2%
159: 4.6%
160: 4.5%
161: 4.0%
162: 4.6%
163: 5.7%


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 4, 2010)

How on earth did 163 get a 5.7%?


----------



## katan667 (Jun 4, 2010)

Shukumei said:


> How on earth did 163 get a 5.7%?



probably because the episode was the biggest scene ever for people and they were highly anticipating it.... until they watched it and vomited blood.


----------



## whatuwan (Jun 4, 2010)

So next episode would probably fall to 3-4%  . The bad animators and the fillers have taken a severe toll on Naruto Shippuden ratings.


----------



## Corax (Jun 4, 2010)

No it will not. Ratings based not only on popularity/quality of the show. May be the world football championship will be at the same time as the Naruto anime. Then of course ratings will drop. For example *6.3% 19:58-23:18 TX__ 世界卓球2010 (World Table Tennis 2010) if this will be at the same time spot as Naruto but on the other channel Naruto s raiting will be far below 4%. Table tennis is super popular in Japan.


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 4, 2010)

Hahaa, I had a feeling this would happen.


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 10, 2010)

EP. 164
Kanto
*4.6% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

*4.9% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP 
*1.1% 18:00-18:30 TX__ HEROMAN 

Kansai
*3.4% 19:30-19:58 TVO NARUTO疾風伝 

*3.8% 19:00-19:30 TVO ポケットモンスターDP 
*1.4% 18:00-18:30 TVO HEROMAN


----------



## Olivia (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't believe a filler episode of 105 is the most watched episode.


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 17, 2010)

EP. 165
Kanto
*5.0% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

*5.5% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP 
*2.0% 18:00-18:30 TX__ HEROMAN 

Kansai
*3.8% 19:30-19:58 TVO NARUTO疾風伝 

*4.4% 19:00-19:30 TVO ポケットモンスターDP 
*2.0% 18:00-18:30 TVO HEROMAN


----------



## neshru (Jun 18, 2010)

Why do some many people watch that dull piece of crap called Heroman?


----------



## Zentai (Jun 18, 2010)

It probably really began to drop after the filler garden grew. And it does seem to move slow at times.


----------



## ZE (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyone knows how episode 166 did in the ratings this week? I'm very curious to know if Hinata attracts more viewers.


----------



## geG (Jun 26, 2010)

*5.3% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP
*5.2% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝

Not really that high but it did almost beat Pokemon.


----------



## Combine (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah, 163 with Sage Naruto was higher, even though the episode was sadly not so hot.

I sometimes feel that the Japanese public at large really likes Naruto the character, but the creators (Kishi to a little extent, but mostly his editors and Studio Pierrot) don't feel the same way (and prefer Sasuke )


----------



## mayumi (Jun 26, 2010)

if the sales of naruto vs pain arc didn't make it clear the anime viewers certainly did, that they like naruto and his arc vs pain. i think next few weeks will have even bigger numbers.


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jun 26, 2010)

Geg said:


> *5.3% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP
> *5.2% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝
> 
> Not really that high but it did almost beat Pokemon.



5.2? not bad...Its only when they creep into the 3s that im like ....and even then i guess its still hundreds of thousands of people. ....


----------



## hcheng02 (Jun 28, 2010)

Geg said:


> *5.3% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP
> *5.2% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝
> 
> Not really that high but it did almost beat Pokemon.



Isn't Pokemon one of the most watched animes in Japan?


----------



## Crush! (Jun 29, 2010)

hcheng02 said:


> Isn't Pokemon one of the most watched animes in Japan?



I don't think it's even in the top five anymore.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jun 29, 2010)

Crush! said:


> I don't think it's even in the top five anymore.



Really? I could have sworn that you said that its one of the most watched shows before. What happened?


----------



## Crush! (Jun 29, 2010)

hcheng02 said:


> Really? I could have sworn that you said that its one of the most watched shows before. What happened?



Pokemon's ratings have gone down a bit in the past year. Not sure why.


----------



## whatuwan (Jun 29, 2010)

Pokemon could have been repetitive these days . 
Naruto Shippuden is not as repetitive (even though naruto always uses the rasengan as if it is the only thing he can use )


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 29, 2010)

whatuwan said:


> even though naruto always uses the rasengan as if it is the only thing he can use )


Rasengan! Double Rasengan! Fuuton Rasengan! Sage Mode Rasengan! Great Ball Rasengan! Kyuubi chakra Rasengan! Fuuton Rasenshuriken! Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!

... Now, just make random combinations of a few of those at a time, and you'll have all the jutsu Naruto will ever use from now until the end of the anime. :ho

... Just kidding.  That would be torture.


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 1, 2010)

EP. 167
Kanto
*5.6% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

*5.6% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP 
*0.6% 18:00-18:30 TX__ HEROMAN 

Kansai
*3.6% 19:30-19:58 TVO NARUTO疾風伝 

*4.2% 19:00-19:30 TVO ポケットモンスターDP 
*1.8% 18:00-18:30 TVO HEROMAN


----------



## geG (Jul 1, 2010)

Glad it was higher than 166


----------



## mayumi (Jul 1, 2010)

they could have kept 164 and 165 > 5% range as well if people didn't feel that animation previews were crappy and episode 163 was not that greatly done. especially the music parts.


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice, more people tuned in to watch the fight.


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 16, 2010)

EP. 168
*4.8% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NURUTO疾風伝 

*5.6% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP


----------



## insane111 (Jul 23, 2010)

169
*4.8% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 
*5.1% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP




*Spoiler*: __ 



001-002: 8.0%
003: 6.5%
004: 7.2%
005: 6.0%
006-007: 7.0%
008-009: 5.3%
010: 4.7%
011: 5.4%
012: 4.7%
013: 5.4%
014: 5.7%
015: 6.4%
016: 5.5%
017: 5.2%
018: 6.3%
019: 5.4%
020: 5.9%
021: 4.7%
022-023: 4.9%
024: 5.3%
025: 6.3%
026: 7.1%
027: 6.2%
028: 5.7%
029-030: 4.6%
031: 7.1%
032: 4.9%
033: 4.9%
034: 4.8%
035: 5.9%
036-037: 6.1%
038: 5.2%
039: 5.7%
040-041: 7.2%
042: 6.6%
043: 6.7%
044: 6.5%
045: 6.2%
046: 5.8%
047: 6.8%
048: 5.8%
049: 5.6%
050: 6.2%
051-052: 5.7%
053-054: 6.5%
055: 6.1%
056: 6.7%
057-058: 6.3%
059: 5.8%
060: 5.7%
061: 5.4%
062: 6.0%
063: 5.5%
064-065: 5.0%
066: 4.5%
067: 4.8%
068-069: 4.6%
070: 4.0%
071: 5.0%
072: 4.3%
073: 6.0%
074: 4.9%
075: 5.7%
076-077: 5.2%
078-079: 5.3%
080: 5.7%
081: 5.8%
082: 4.9%
083: 4.9%
084: 5.8%
085: 4.1%
086-087: 5.4%
088: 6.4%
089: 5.1%
090: 3.9%
091: 4.0%
092: 4.8%
093: 4.5%
094: 5.0%
095: 4.6%
096: 4.2%
097: 5.0%
098: 5.6%
099: 4.9%
100: 5.4%
101-102: 4.2%
103-104: 4.7%
105: 7.2%
106: 4.6%
107: 4.3%
108: 5.4%
109: 4.3%
110: 4.6%
111: 4.7%
112: 4.7%
113: 4.2%
114: 4.3%
115: 5.0%
116: 4.5%
117: 4.5%
118: 5.4%
119-120: 4.7%
121: 3.8%
122: 3.3%
123: 4.2%
124: 5.5%
125: 4.3%
126: 5.7%
127-128: 5.6%
129-130: 5.0%
131: 5.2%
132: 4.8%
133: 5.1%
134: 5.2%
135-136: 4.2%
137: 4.7%
138: 4.4%
139: 4.5%
140: 4.1%
141: 4.2%
142: 3.8%
143: 4.8%
144: 4.9%
145: 4.7%
146: 4.6%
147: 4.6%
148: 4.9%
149: 3.8%
150: 5.8%
151: 5.1%
152-153: 3.7%
154-155: 4.1%
156: 3.4%
157: 4.9%
158: 4.2%
159: 4.6%
160: 4.5%
161: 4.0%
162: 4.6%
163: 5.7%
164: 4.6%
165: 5.0%
166: 5.2%
167: 5.6%
168: 4.8%
169: 4.8%
170-171: 4.0%
172: 4.4
173: 5.0
174: 4.2
175: 6.1
176: 4.3


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 23, 2010)

insane111 said:


> 169
> *4.8% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝
> *5.1% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP
> 
> ...



It's really surprising 163 got the highest rating of all the Naruto vs Pain eps, especially since it had the worst quality. I guess it's because of the actual content, but 167 easily shat on that.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 23, 2010)

Remember, ratings are never a comment on the quality of the individual episode. 163 had the highest rating because it was the first episode of Naruto's fight so loads more people tuned in, the fact that the ratings drop by 1.1% the following episode is an indication of the public's response to the content of 163.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 23, 2010)

Catterix said:


> Remember, ratings are never a comment on the quality of the individual episode. 163 had the highest rating because it was the first episode of Naruto's fight so loads more people tuned in, the fact that the ratings drop by 1.1% the following episode is an indication of the public's response to the content of 163.



I feel for them in regards to the 1.1% drop. I did enjoy the episode, just not nearly as much as I thought I would. The content itself was awesome, but the animation and music totally weren't.


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 29, 2010)

EP. 170-171

*4.0% 19:00-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝スペシャル


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 29, 2010)

hcheng02 said:


> Isn't Pokemon one of the most watched animes in Japan?




jeez i was watching the first ever pokeymanz episode on the tv 8-9 years ago when it came out here, 

that was anarchy at school, everyone whit pokeymonz card that was so popular  and then it died as fast as it came out



and THEY STill make pokeymanz episode right now ? jeez  cant beleive this


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 29, 2010)

Hivt82 said:


> EP. 170-171
> 
> *4.0% 19:00-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝スペシャル



I saw this coming.


----------



## RainTree (Aug 4, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> I saw this coming.



The viewers must have turned their TVs off, thinking it's an old episode.


----------



## 4thJobHokage (Aug 5, 2010)

haha those raters fail. I saw a Pokemon ahead of Naruto -.-


----------



## geG (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah, that always happens. Pokemon is one of the most-watched anime in Japan


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 5, 2010)

jeez i was watching pokeyman 10 years ago when i was 8 years old or something when it came out here...

i cant beleive its still popular


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 5, 2010)

Ep. 172
*4.4% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

*5.3% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 13, 2010)

Ep. 173
*5.0% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

*5.3% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 19, 2010)

Ep. 174
*4.2% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝

*5.8% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 27, 2010)

Ep. 175
*6.1% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝

*6.5% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 27, 2010)

i expect somme verry low rating for the next weeks to come (filler)


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 30, 2010)

Hivt82 said:


> Ep. 175
> *6.1% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝
> 
> *6.5% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP



After a long time Naruto crossed 6. Last time, it was Ep.105- 7.2%
But this week Pokemone also scored high...hmm.

I wonder how will be rating for next few filler episodes, considering Iruka is popular in Japan.


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Aug 31, 2010)

Ep 105? Why? I thought it's a filler ep.

Anyway I'm glad that ep 175 is doing so well, love that ep  But I can't believe pokemon is doing better though


----------



## tkROUT (Sep 1, 2010)

*8/23-8/29*

```
1. サザエさん夏休みスペシャル・虹色かがやく夏休み   11.9
2.夏休み限定！アニメ祭りクレヨンしんちゃん          9.4
3.ワンピース                                    9.4
4.夏休み限定！アニメ祭りドラえもん                 8.4
5.名探偵コナン                                   7.0
6.ドラゴンボール改                               6.8
7.ポケットモンスターＤＰ                          6.5
[B]8.ＮＡＲＵＴＯ疾風伝                            6.1[/B]
9.イナズマイレブン                               5.2
10.毎日かあさん                                  4.6
```


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 2, 2010)

Ep. 176
*4.3% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝

*6.7% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 9, 2010)

Ep. 177
*5.5% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

*5.6% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターDP･最終回 (End)


----------



## Corax (Sep 10, 2010)

Fillers are always hight rated. Idk why. Last 7.2%  (105) episode was filler.


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Sep 10, 2010)

Corax said:


> Fillers are always hight rated. Idk why. Last 7.2%  (105) episode was filler.



Because people actually enjoy the production of the anime Naruto and look forward to seeing fresh new material.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 17, 2010)

178: 4.5%


*Spoiler*: __ 



001-002: 8.0%
003: 6.5%
004: 7.2%
005: 6.0%
006-007: 7.0%
008-009: 5.3%
010: 4.7%
011: 5.4%
012: 4.7%
013: 5.4%
014: 5.7%
015: 6.4%
016: 5.5%
017: 5.2%
018: 6.3%
019: 5.4%
020: 5.9%
021: 4.7%
022-023: 4.9%
024: 5.3%
025: 6.3%
026: 7.1%
027: 6.2%
028: 5.7%
029-030: 4.6%
031: 7.1%
032: 4.9%
033: 4.9%
034: 4.8%
035: 5.9%
036-037: 6.1%
038: 5.2%
039: 5.7%
040-041: 7.2%
042: 6.6%
043: 6.7%
044: 6.5%
045: 6.2%
046: 5.8%
047: 6.8%
048: 5.8%
049: 5.6%
050: 6.2%
051-052: 5.7%
053-054: 6.5%
055: 6.1%
056: 6.7%
057-058: 6.3%
059: 5.8%
060: 5.7%
061: 5.4%
062: 6.0%
063: 5.5%
064-065: 5.0%
066: 4.5%
067: 4.8%
068-069: 4.6%
070: 4.0%
071: 5.0%
072: 4.3%
073: 6.0%
074: 4.9%
075: 5.7%
076-077: 5.2%
078-079: 5.3%
080: 5.7%
081: 5.8%
082: 4.9%
083: 4.9%
084: 5.8%
085: 4.1%
086-087: 5.4%
088: 6.4%
089: 5.1%
090: 3.9%
091: 4.0%
092: 4.8%
093: 4.5%
094: 5.0%
095: 4.6%
096: 4.2%
097: 5.0%
098: 5.6%
099: 4.9%
100: 5.4%
101-102: 4.2%
103-104: 4.7%
105: 7.2%
106: 4.6%
107: 4.3%
108: 5.4%
109: 4.3%
110: 4.6%
111: 4.7%
112: 4.7%
113: 4.2%
114: 4.3%
115: 5.0%
116: 4.5%
117: 4.5%
118: 5.4%
119-120: 4.7%
121: 3.8%
122: 3.3%
123: 4.2%
124: 5.5%
125: 4.3%
126: 5.7%
127-128: 5.6%
129-130: 5.0%
131: 5.2%
132: 4.8%
133: 5.1%
134: 5.2%
135-136: 4.2%
137: 4.7%
138: 4.4%
139: 4.5%
140: 4.1%
141: 4.2%
142: 3.8%
143: 4.8%
144: 4.9%
145: 4.7%
146: 4.6%
147: 4.6%
148: 4.9%
149: 3.8%
150: 5.8%
151: 5.1%
152-153: 3.7%
154-155: 4.1%
156: 3.4%
157: 4.9%
158: 4.2%
159: 4.6%
160: 4.5%
161: 4.0%
162: 4.6%
163: 5.7%
164: 4.6%
165: 5.0%
166: 5.2%
167: 5.6%
168: 4.8%
169: 4.8%
170-171: 4.0%
172: 4.4%
173: 5.0%
174: 4.2%
175: 6.1%
176: 4.3%
177: 5.5%
178: 4.5%
179: 3.8%


----------



## geG (Oct 2, 2010)

*6.5% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターベストウイッシュ
*3.8% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

lol


----------



## whatuwan (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow, looks like the series is taking a beating . From 6.1% last month to 3.8% now.


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 7, 2010)

EP. 180
*4.3% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

*7.4% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターベストウイッシュ


----------



## Kiss (Oct 10, 2010)

Those are pretty low ratings. I'm not really surprised.


----------



## neshru (Oct 10, 2010)

they're not really lower than usual. And they're hardly low, even if the series used to have higher ratings.


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 29, 2010)

EP. 183 
*6.2% 19:30-19:58 TX* NARUTO疾風伝

*8.0% 19:00-19:30 TX* ポケットモンスターベストウイッシュ


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hivt82 said:


> EP. 183
> *6.2% 19:30-19:58 TX* NARUTO疾風伝
> 
> *8.0% 19:00-19:30 TX* ポケットモンスターベストウイッシュ



Wow, thats a pretty big leap in ratings. Was the story that good?


----------



## ZE (Oct 31, 2010)

hcheng02 said:


> Wow, thats a pretty big leap in ratings. Was the story that good?



No, people just wanted to see the preview for the next episode. Ten10 has that effect on people. Can't wait to see the ratings for the next episode. It will surpass the 10% mark for sure.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 31, 2010)

hcheng02 said:


> Wow, thats a pretty big leap in ratings. Was the story that good?



No, it's just a random spike. There was probably a popular show in the Pokemon/Naruto time slot on another channel that didn't air this week. (Pokemon is 2% higher than normal as well, but that doesn't mean the show magically got more popular)


----------



## Raiden (Oct 31, 2010)

Decent leap in ratings, but I agree with insane111. Doesn't really mean anything.

And I think that point stands for as long as the fillers last.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 5, 2010)

184
*6.1% 19:00-19:30 TX* ポケットモンスターベストウイッシュ (Pokemon)
*5.0% 19:30-19:58 TX* NARUTO疾風伝


noticed that nobody posted 181-182, so I'll just update this again 


*Spoiler*: __ 



001-002: 8.0%
003: 6.5%
004: 7.2%
005: 6.0%
006-007: 7.0%
008-009: 5.3%
010: 4.7%
011: 5.4%
012: 4.7%
013: 5.4%
014: 5.7%
015: 6.4%
016: 5.5%
017: 5.2%
018: 6.3%
019: 5.4%
020: 5.9%
021: 4.7%
022-023: 4.9%
024: 5.3%
025: 6.3%
026: 7.1%
027: 6.2%
028: 5.7%
029-030: 4.6%
031: 7.1%
032: 4.9%
033: 4.9%
034: 4.8%
035: 5.9%
036-037: 6.1%
038: 5.2%
039: 5.7%
040-041: 7.2%
042: 6.6%
043: 6.7%
044: 6.5%
045: 6.2%
046: 5.8%
047: 6.8%
048: 5.8%
049: 5.6%
050: 6.2%
051-052: 5.7%
053-054: 6.5%
055: 6.1%
056: 6.7%
057-058: 6.3%
059: 5.8%
060: 5.7%
061: 5.4%
062: 6.0%
063: 5.5%
064-065: 5.0%
066: 4.5%
067: 4.8%
068-069: 4.6%
070: 4.0%
071: 5.0%
072: 4.3%
073: 6.0%
074: 4.9%
075: 5.7%
076-077: 5.2%
078-079: 5.3%
080: 5.7%
081: 5.8%
082: 4.9%
083: 4.9%
084: 5.8%
085: 4.1%
086-087: 5.4%
088: 6.4%
089: 5.1%
090: 3.9%
091: 4.0%
092: 4.8%
093: 4.5%
094: 5.0%
095: 4.6%
096: 4.2%
097: 5.0%
098: 5.6%
099: 4.9%
100: 5.4%
101-102: 4.2%
103-104: 4.7%
105: 7.2%
106: 4.6%
107: 4.3%
108: 5.4%
109: 4.3%
110: 4.6%
111: 4.7%
112: 4.7%
113: 4.2%
114: 4.3%
115: 5.0%
116: 4.5%
117: 4.5%
118: 5.4%
119-120: 4.7%
121: 3.8%
122: 3.3%
123: 4.2%
124: 5.5%
125: 4.3%
126: 5.7%
127-128: 5.6%
129-130: 5.0%
131: 5.2%
132: 4.8%
133: 5.1%
134: 5.2%
135-136: 4.2%
137: 4.7%
138: 4.4%
139: 4.5%
140: 4.1%
141: 4.2%
142: 3.8%
143: 4.8%
144: 4.9%
145: 4.7%
146: 4.6%
147: 4.6%
148: 4.9%
149: 3.8%
150: 5.8%
151: 5.1%
152-153: 3.7%
154-155: 4.1%
156: 3.4%
157: 4.9%
158: 4.2%
159: 4.6%
160: 4.5%
161: 4.0%
162: 4.6%
163: 5.7%
164: 4.6%
165: 5.0%
166: 5.2%
167: 5.6%
168: 4.8%
169: 4.8%
170-171: 4.0%
172: 4.4%
173: 5.0%
174: 4.2%
175: 6.1%
176: 4.3%
177: 5.5%
178: 4.5%
179: 3.8%
180: 4.3%
181: 4.0%
182: 5.3%
183: 6.2%
184: 5.0%
185: 5.1%
186:
187-188: 3.5%


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 6, 2010)

insane111 said:


> No, it's just a random spike. There was probably a popular show in the Pokemon/Naruto time slot on another channel that didn't air this week. (Pokemon is 2% higher than normal as well, but that doesn't mean the show magically got more popular)



Anybody know what show was missing that day?


----------



## calimike (Nov 9, 2010)

Credit to Thhyon 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Top 25 October 25-31* 
23.0%(24.7%) 10/31 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san 

14.2%(15.6%) 10/31 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan 

11.2%(*8.1%) 10/30 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan 

10.3%(11.9%) 10/31 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece 

*9.2%(10.3%) 10/31 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai 

*8.5%(*9.9%) 10/29 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan 

*8.0%(*9.6%) 10/29 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon 

*8.0%(*7.6%) 10/28 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 

*7.2%(*5.7%) 10/26 (Tue) 7:00pm-7:27pm TV Asashi Stitch! ~Zutto Saikō no Tomodachi~ 

**6.2%(*5.3%) 10/28 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:58pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN*

*5.9%(*6.2%) 10/31 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Heartcatch Precure! 

*5.7%(*5.8%) 10/27 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven 

*5.5%(*5.7%) 10/27 (Wed) 7:00pm-7:26pm TV Tokyo Mainichi Kāsan 

*4.8%(*3.5%) 10/26 (Tue) 7:27pm-7:54pm TV Asashi Digimon Xros Wars 

*4.4%(*4.5%) 10/25 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! 

*3.6%(*2.9%) 10/31 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver 

*3.5%(*4.4%) 10/31 (Sat) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave 

*3.1%(*3.7%) 10/25 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL 

*2.7%(*3.5%) 10/29 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman 

*2.5%(*2.0%) 10/30 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum 

*2.4%(*2.1%) 10/30 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon 

*2.2%(*2.3%) 10/31 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri 

*2.2%(--.-%) 10/28 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Noitamina - Kuragehime/Shiki 

*2.1%(*1.6%) 10/26 (Tue) 12:59am-1:59 NTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun) 

*1.8%(*3.0%) 10/31 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro P?tissi?re SP Professional


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 9, 2010)

hcheng02 said:


> Anybody know what show was missing that day?


EP. 182
*5.3% 19:30-19:58 TX* NARUTO疾風伝 

11.2% 19:32-19:58 NHK クローズアップ現代 
*8.4% 19:00-19:56 NTV ミリオンダイス 
*7.3% 19:00-20:54 TBS ザ・プロ野球クライマックスシリーズファイナルステージ第2戦 
14.1% 19:00-19:57 CX* VS嵐 
11.2% 19:00-19:54 EX* いきなり!黄金伝説。 

EP. 183
*6.2% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝

11.2% 19:30-19:58 NHK クローズアップ現代 
*8.4% 19:00-19:56 NTV ミリオンダイス 
11.8% 19:00-20:54 TBS スパモク!!ドラフト緊急生特番!お母さんありがとう?母と子壮絶ドキュメント運命の瞬間生中継 
13.3% 19:00-19:57 CX* VS嵐 
*9.8% 19:00-19:54 EX__ いきなり!黄金伝説。


----------



## insane111 (Nov 13, 2010)

ep 185: 5.1%


----------



## calimike (Nov 15, 2010)

Credit to Thhyon 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*November 1-7 Top 47 *

10.5%(10.3%) 11/07 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece 

*9.7%(11.2%) 11/06 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan 

*9.3%(*9.2%) 11/07 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai 

*6.1%(*8.0%) 11/04 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes! 

*5.4%(*5.0%) 11/07 (Sun) 7:45am-8:05am NHK The new Three Musketeers 

**5.0%(*6.2%) 11/04 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN*
insane111 claimed ep 185: *5.1%* 

*5.0%(*2.6%) 11/07 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosion 

*4.7%(**.*%) 11/06 (Sat) 8:35am-9:00am ETV Curious George TV 

*3.9%(*4.4%) 11/01 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! 

*3.4%(*3.1%) 11/06 (Sat) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Jewelpet Tinkle☆ 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*3.4%(**.*%) 11/06 (Sat) 9:00am-9:25am ETV Major Season 6 (Rerun) 

*3.1%(*2.2%) 11/04 (Thu) 12:45am-1:45am Fuji TV Kuragehime/Shiki 

*3.1%(*2.1%) 11/02 (Tue) 12:59am-1:59am NTV Kimi ni Todoke (Rerun) 

*3.0%(*3.5%) 11/07 (Sat) 7:00am-7:30am TV Asahi Battle Spirits: Brave 

*2.9%(*3.1%) 11/01 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL 

*2.8%(*2.4%) 11/06 (Sat) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Gokujō!! Mecha Mote Iinchō Sekando Korekushon 

*2.6%(*3.2%) 11/06 (Sat) 10:00am-10:15am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou 

*2.6%(*2.7%) 11/05 (Fri) 4:30pm-5:00pm NTV Soreike! Anpanman 

*2.6%(*2.2%) 11/07 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am TV Tokyo Hime Chen! Otogi Chikku Idol Lilpri 

*2.5%(*2.6%) 11/02 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH 

*2.5%(*2.5%) 11/06 (Sat) 8:30am-9:00am TV Tokyo Oha Coliseum 

*2.5%(*2.4%) 11/01 (Mon) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Yorinuki Gintama-san (Rerun) 

*2.2%(*3.6%) 11/07 (Sun) 5:00pm-5:30pm TBS Star Driver 

*2.1%(*1.7%) 11/03 (Wed) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Naruto ~Shounen Hen~ (Rerun) 

*2.0%(*2.0%) 11/04 (Thu) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo Soul Eater: Repeat Show (Rerun) 

*1.9%(*1.7%) 11/02 (Tue) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Uchi no 3 Shimai o Kawari paretai 

*1.8%(*1.8%) 11/06 (Sat) 8:00am-8:30am TV Tokyo Transformers: Animated 

*1.8%(*1.8%) 11/07 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Yumeiro P?tissi?re SP Professional 

*1.8%(*1.2%) 11/07 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am TV Tokyo Saikyō Bushō-den Sangoku Engi 

*1.7%(*1.1%) 11/05 (Fri) 2:20am-2:50am TBS togainu no chi -Bloody Curs- 

*1.5%(*2.5%) 11/06 (Sat) 10:15am-10:30am TV Tokyo SD Gundam Sangokuden Brave Battle Warriors 

*1.5%(*0.9%) 11/01 (Mon) 2:00am-2:30am TV Tokyo Shinryaku! Ika Musume 

*1.4%(*2.1%) 11/06 (Sat) 11:55pm-12:20am TV Tokyo Tegami Bachi Reverse 

*1.3%(*1.8%) 11/06 (Sat) 10:30am-11:00am TV Tokyo Bakugan Battle Brawlers: New Vestroia 

*1.3%(*1.1%) 11/01 (Mon) 1:30am-2:00am TV Tokyo Otome Yōkai Zakuro 

*1.2%(*1.0%) 11/01 (Mon) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo BLEACH Betsubara 

*1.1%(*1.0%) 11/03 (Wed) 1:00pm-1:25pm NHK Hanasakeru Seishōnen (Rerun) 

*1.1%(*0.8%) 11/06 (Sat) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Yu-Gi-Oh! GX（Rerun） 

*1.0%(*1.0%) 11/04 (Thu) 5:30pm-6:00pm TV Tokyo Bakugan Ankōru 

*0.9%(*1.8%) 11/04 (Thu) 2:35am-3:05am TBS Amagami SS 

*0.9%(*1.4%) 11/05 (Fri) 1:23am-1:53am TV Tokyo Fortune Arterial: Akai Yakusoku 

*0.8%(*1.6%) 11/04 (Thu) 3:05am-3:35am TBS Soredemo Machi wa Mawatteiru 

*0.7%(*0.9%) 11/03 (Wed) 3:20am-3:50am TV Tokyo The World God Only Knows 

*0.6%(*2.1%) 11/04 (Thu) 7:30am-8:00am TV Tokyo Tamagotchi! (Rerun) 

*0.5%(*1.3%) 11/07 (Sun) 1:35am-2:05am TV Tokyo Arakawa under the Bridge ? Bridge 

*0.5%(*0.8%) 11/07 (Sun) 2:05am-2:35am TV Tokyo Keroro Gunsou Otsu 

*0.4%(*0.7%) 11/04 (Thu) 2:15am-2:45am TV Tokyo The Legend of the Legendary Heroes


----------



## insane111 (Nov 15, 2010)

calimike said:


> **5.0%(*6.2%) 11/04 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN*
> insane111 claimed ep 185: *5.1%*



Because it was. 

hint: 185 didn't air on 11/04


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Nov 16, 2010)

If we were out of flashback fillers I'm sure the ratings would be much higher ><
Well intresting Pokemon Best Wishes are doing good, or am I misunderstanding ratings?
I don't want Digimon to do bad, cuz I've been really enjoying the new series.


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hivt82 said:


> EP. 182
> *5.3% 19:30-19:58 TX* NARUTO疾風伝
> 
> 11.2% 19:32-19:58 NHK クローズアップ現代
> ...



So what exactly am I looking at here? Are the * supposed to be the shows that were playing at the same time as Naruto or were they the shows that were missing at the time and thus gave Naruto more viewers?


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 16, 2010)

hcheng02 said:


> So what exactly am I looking at here? *Are the * supposed to be the shows that were playing at the same time as Naruto* or were they the shows that were missing at the time and thus gave Naruto more viewers?


Yes, they are shows were airing same time


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hivt82 said:


> Yes, they are shows were airing same time



Can you translate those titles for me?


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 17, 2010)

hcheng02 said:


> Can you translate those titles for me?


Sorry, not interested to translate those shows, the only I translate is the anime tiles. Why don't you try watch it in livestream later were the time Naruto airing in same time and here the exact name of the TV stations EX - TV Asashi, CX - Fuji TV & TX -TV Tokyo.


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hivt82 said:


> Sorry, not interested to translate those shows, *the only I translate is the anime tiles*. Why don't you try watch it in livestream later were the time Naruto airing in same time and here the exact name of the TV stations EX - TV Asashi, CX - Fuji TV & TX -TV Tokyo.



Uh, that's what I meant. I just want to know the name of the shows listed, not watch the whole show/episode.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 24, 2010)

Go One Piece and Detective Conan.

Do I smell fillers being the problem here?


----------



## neshru (Nov 24, 2010)

MuseStripes said:


> Do I smell fillers being the problem here?


The ratings right now are as high if not higher than the Pain arc's ratings.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Nov 26, 2010)

Weird, guess kids like fillers more??? Maybe that's why where stuck in these flashbacks. Some one must have asked them, which they like more in a poll and now lookXD


----------



## insane111 (Nov 27, 2010)

187-188: 3.5%


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 28, 2010)

what were the ratings for episode 186?


----------



## Friorey (Nov 29, 2010)

meh who cares , shippuden is still the best


----------



## calimike (Dec 23, 2010)

Ep 186 *5.5% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝
Ep 187-188 *3.5% 19:00-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝
Ep 189 *5.4% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝
Ep 190 *4.5% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝
Ep 191 *5.3% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝
Ep 192 *4.4% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝


*7.4% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターベストウイッシュ (Pokemon)
*4.4% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 (Ep 192)


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Dec 23, 2010)

Pokemon does good in the ratings wow.


----------



## Arinna (Dec 24, 2010)

Woo Hoo all my favorite animes are up there.
Lol unless you guys are east asian born, you probably wouldn't understand the significance of animes like Doraemon, Sazae San, chibimaruko, conan....etc EVERYONE KNOWS THEM. 
If you ask my dad what is Naruto or One Piece he won't know but he WATCHES doraemon and chibimaruko lmao.  These animes are family classics. I still read doraemon lol


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 24, 2010)

perhaps the kids watching the show have already read the manga and thus won't tune in to see canon material as much as filler material because they don't know what's going to happen in filler so it makes it more exciting and watchable....I guess?


----------



## calimike (Jan 7, 2011)

1/5 TV Tokyo
*1.4% 17:30-18:00 TX__  (Ep 109) 

1/6 TV Tokyo
*5.7% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターベストウイッシュ (Pokemon) 
*3.9% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 (Ep 193)

Thank my friend Mori Ono for TV Tokyo Rating on 1/6 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*1.0% 05:00-06:00 EX__ やじうまテレビ!・マルごと生活情報局5時台
*2.0% 06:00-06:25 EX__ やじうまテレビ!・マルごと生活情報局第1部
*3.5% 06:25-08:00 EX__ やじうまテレビ!・マルごと生活情報局第2部
*5.2% 08:00-09:55 EX__ スーパーモーニング
*5.8% 09:55-10:30 EX__ ちい散歩
*4.7% 10:30-11:25 EX__ 暴れん坊将軍
*6.0% 11:25-12:00 EX__ ワイド!スクランブル・第1部
*6.8% 12:00-13:05 EX__ ワイド!スクランブル・第2部
*4.4% 13:05-13:20 EX__ 上沼恵美子のおしゃべりクッキング
*4.6% 13:20-13:55 EX__ 徹子の部屋
*3.9% 13:59-14:55 EX__ 味いちもんめ
11.6% 15:00-16:53 EX__ 木曜サスペンス・相棒
10.0% 16:53-19:00 EX__ スーパーJチャンネル
*8.8% 19:00-21:48 EX__ 空から見た地球。
10.5% 21:54-23:10 EX__ 報道ステーション
13.1% 23:15-24:15 EX__ 雨上がり決死隊のトーク番組アメトーーク!
*9.0% 24:20-25:15 EX__ お願い!ランキング
*4.0% 25:21-25:51 EX__ Future Tracks→R
*1.6% 25:59-26:34 EX__ セレクションX
*0.8% 26:40-27:10 EX__ ショッピングなう
*0.7% 27:10-27:35 EX__ ベストヒットUSA2011
*0.6% 27:35-28:25 EX__ ショッピングモール
*0.6% 28:30-28:55 EX__ 渡辺篤史の建もの探訪
*0.2% 05:00-05:10 TX__ てれとshop
*0.*% 05:10-05:40 TX__ てれとshop Morning
*0.5% 05:45-06:00 TX__ Newsモーニングサテライト1部
*0.8% 06:00-06:40 TX__ Newsモーニングサテライト2部
*0.2% 06:45-07:05 TX__ おはスタ1部
*0.6% 07:05-07:30 TX__ おはスタ2部
*0.7% 07:30-08:00 TX__ たまごっち!
*0.3% 08:04-08:56 TX__ ものスタMOVE
*0.3% 09:00-09:27 TX__ E morning1部
*0.8% 09:27-11:00 TX__ E morning2部
*0.9% 11:00-11:25 TX__ E morning3部
*1.1% 11:30-12:25 TX__ グッドチャンネル韓国ドラマ・フルハウス
*1.4% 12:30-13:25 TX__ いい旅・夢気分
*2.8% 13:30-15:30 TX__ 午後のロードショー・バーティカルリミット
*1.1% 15:35-16:00 TX__ NEWS FINE1部
*1.9% 16:00-16:52 TX__ レディス4
*1.3% 16:52-17:20 TX__ NEWS FINE2部
*1.0% 17:20-17:30 TX__ 太陽と緑の健やかタイム
*1.1% 17:30-18:00 TX__ 爆丸アンコール
*1.7% 18:00-18:30 TX__ ソウルイーターリピートショー
*3.4% 18:30-19:00 TX__ ピラメキーノ
*5.7% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターベストウイッシュ
**3.9% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝*
*6.3% 19:58-21:48 TX__ ゴールデンアイ
*3.0% 22:00-22:54 TX__ カンブリア宮殿
*2.6% 23:00-23:58 TX__ ワールドビジネスサテライト
*1.8% 23:58-24:53 TX__ バラエティ7neosports／くだまき八兵衛X
*1.0% 25:00-25:30 TX__ 美女学
*0.4% 25:30-25:45 TX__ Tokyoマヨカラ!
*0.1% 25:45-26:15 TX__ MAKE UP REVOLUTION
*0.5% 26:15-26:45 TX__ 世紀末オカルト学院
*0.3% 26:45-27:00 TX__ A×A
*0.2% 27:05-27:35 TX__ 良品セレクション
*0.*% 27:35-28:05 TX__ [新]イラっとくる韓国語講座
*0.1% 28:10-29:00 TX__ てれとshop




Thanks sitomi_r4 

*TV Tokyo viewership plummet at 6%*


Don't blame Naruto


----------



## Eevihl (Jan 7, 2011)

I can't even find most of those anime :/


----------



## Paptala (Jan 9, 2011)

Can't say that I'm surprised at the rating.


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 13, 2011)

Episode 194
*4.7% 01/13 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

Other Jump Titles
*9.2% 01/09 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece
*2.5% 01/11 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH
*2.4% 01/09 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub (New)
*1.4% 01/10 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Level E (New)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 13, 2011)

calimike said:


> 1/5 TV Tokyo
> *1.4% 17:30-18:00 TX__  (Ep 109)
> 
> 1/6 TV Tokyo
> ...



its probably because most anime's these days SUCK now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 13, 2011)

Hivt82 said:


> Episode 194
> *4.7% 01/13 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN



is naruto shippuden's ratings always like that?


----------



## narutored23 (Jan 16, 2011)

digimon fight scene vs shippuden fight scene???? come on now the japanese have no taste in entertainment whatsoever i hope kishi is drawing for the american audiences since the american dollar is higher than the yen and thats where he should be making his money


----------



## narutored23 (Jan 16, 2011)

i like how u think bud





Friorey said:


> meh who cares , shippuden is still the best


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 21, 2011)

Episode 195
*4.3%(*4.7%) 01/20 (Thu) 7:30pm-7:57pm TV Tokyo Naruto SHIPPUDEN

Other Jump Titles
11.2%(*9.2%) 01/16 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece
*2.6%(*2.4%) 01/16 (Sun) 7:00am-7:30am NTV Beelzebub
*1.9%(*2.5%) 01/18 (Tue) 6:00pm-6:30pm TV Tokyo BLEACH
*1.3%(*1.4%) 01/17 (Mon) 1:45am-2:15am TV Tokyo Level E


----------



## neshru (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, Beelzebub almost owning Bleach after two episodes


----------



## Stripes (Jan 21, 2011)

One Piece is under Naruto? How can the fillers beat Ace's death!?


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jan 21, 2011)

^11.2% > 4.3%

which ratings are you looking at? O.o;


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 22, 2011)

calimike said:


> *TV Tokyo viewership plummet at 6%*
> 
> 
> Don't blame Naruto



TV Tokyo losing 25% of its ratings over the past three years (if I'm reading this right) really isn't that surprising...US networks are losing 10% annually so it's not that big a difference.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 22, 2011)

they should start focusing on making good stories on anime/manga instead of fanservice crap. the only good studios so far are bones, perriot (ik it has flaws too but still), gainax, and maybe sunrise.


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone has ratings for 196 and this last special?


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 14, 2011)

Ep. 197-198
*3.8% 19:00-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝スペシャル～動き出す時代!緊急招集五影会談

02/03
*7.1% 19:00-19:58 TX__ ポケットモンスターダイヤモンド･パール特別編 (Pokemon)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 17, 2011)

EP. 199
*5.3% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝

*7.0% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターベストウイッシュ


----------



## geG (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh wow, I'm surprised Naruto only got 3.8 last week


----------



## darkap89 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Hivt82
You have the ratings of the episode 196?


----------



## itachiuchihasharingan (Feb 18, 2011)

Naruto keeps dropping cuz it's really annoying to wait a whole week for a episode snd that too sometimes turns out to be  a filler or stupid episode


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Feb 18, 2011)

^some fillers have gotten higher ratings than some canon eps, Japanese 12 year old boys don't hate fillers as much as we do XD


----------



## neshru (Feb 18, 2011)

itachiuchihasharingan said:


> Naruto keeps dropping cuz it's really annoying to wait a whole week for a episode snd that too sometimes turns out to be  a filler or stupid episode


you tell them!


----------



## neshru (Feb 18, 2011)

greyantenison said:


> I give it 8.0.
> Its really really fantastic anime series for me.


You sir just won the internet.


----------



## Erunno (Feb 18, 2011)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> ^some fillers have gotten higher ratings than some canon eps, Japanese 12 year old boys don't hate fillers as much as we do XD



Fortunately the still plentiful manga buyers ensure that Kishimoto has certain freedoms to not completely dumb down the canon story to filler levels.


----------



## Neelix (Feb 18, 2011)

itachiuchihasharingan said:


> Naruto keeps dropping cuz it's really annoying to wait a whole week for a episode





greyantenison said:


> I give it 8.0.
> Its really really fantastic anime series for me.



These posts are gold!


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Feb 18, 2011)

Erunno said:


> Fortunately the still plentiful manga buyers ensure that Kishimoto has certain freedoms to not completely dumb down the canon story to filler levels.



I wouldn't be so sure about that, stuff first introduced in filler has become canon. I kid you not...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 18, 2011)

Hivt82 said:


> Ep. 197-198
> *3.8% 19:00-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝スペシャル~動き出す時代!緊急招集五影会談
> 
> 02/03
> *7.1% 19:00-19:58 TX__ ポケットモンスターダイヤモンド･パール特別編 (Pokemon)



im sorry but...HOW did a great special get a 3.8 and yet a transition episode got a higher rating? japanese viewers confuse me, lol XD


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 4, 2011)

EP. 200
??.?% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUPO疾風伝

EP.201
*Unconfirmed*
*4.8% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUPO疾風伝

*8.0% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターベストウイッシュ


----------



## neshru (Mar 4, 2011)

we have unconfirmed ratings? O_o


----------



## insane111 (Mar 4, 2011)

I forgot this thread existed, guess I'll update the list. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



001-002: 8.0%
003: 6.5%
004: 7.2%
005: 6.0%
006-007: 7.0%
008-009: 5.3%
010: 4.7%
011: 5.4%
012: 4.7%
013: 5.4%
014: 5.7%
015: 6.4%
016: 5.5%
017: 5.2%
018: 6.3%
019: 5.4%
020: 5.9%
021: 4.7%
022-023: 4.9%
024: 5.3%
025: 6.3%
026: 7.1%
027: 6.2%
028: 5.7%
029-030: 4.6%
031: 7.1%
032: 4.9%
033: 4.9%
034: 4.8%
035: 5.9%
036-037: 6.1%
038: 5.2%
039: 5.7%
040-041: 7.2%
042: 6.6%
043: 6.7%
044: 6.5%
045: 6.2%
046: 5.8%
047: 6.8%
048: 5.8%
049: 5.6%
050: 6.2%
051-052: 5.7%
053-054: 6.5%
055: 6.1%
056: 6.7%
057-058: 6.3%
059: 5.8%
060: 5.7%
061: 5.4%
062: 6.0%
063: 5.5%
064-065: 5.0%
066: 4.5%
067: 4.8%
068-069: 4.6%
070: 4.0%
071: 5.0%
072: 4.3%
073: 6.0%
074: 4.9%
075: 5.7%
076-077: 5.2%
078-079: 5.3%
080: 5.7%
081: 5.8%
082: 4.9%
083: 4.9%
084: 5.8%
085: 4.1%
086-087: 5.4%
088: 6.4%
089: 5.1%
090: 3.9%
091: 4.0%
092: 4.8%
093: 4.5%
094: 5.0%
095: 4.6%
096: 4.2%
097: 5.0%
098: 5.6%
099: 4.9%
100: 5.4%
101-102: 4.2%
103-104: 4.7%
105: 7.2%
106: 4.6%
107: 4.3%
108: 5.4%
109: 4.3%
110: 4.6%
111: 4.7%
112: 4.7%
113: 4.2%
114: 4.3%
115: 5.0%
116: 4.5%
117: 4.5%
118: 5.4%
119-120: 4.7%
121: 3.8%
122: 3.3%
123: 4.2%
124: 5.5%
125: 4.3%
126: 5.7%
127-128: 5.6%
129-130: 5.0%
131: 5.2%
132: 4.8%
133: 5.1%
134: 5.2%
135-136: 4.2%
137: 4.7%
138: 4.4%
139: 4.5%
140: 4.1%
141: 4.2%
142: 3.8%
143: 4.8%
144: 4.9%
145: 4.7%
146: 4.6%
147: 4.6%
148: 4.9%
149: 3.8%
150: 5.8%
151: 5.1%
152-153: 3.7%
154-155: 4.1%
156: 3.4%
157: 4.9%
158: 4.2%
159: 4.6%
160: 4.5%
161: 4.0%
162: 4.6%
163: 5.7%
164: 4.6%
165: 5.0%
166: 5.2%
167: 5.6%
168: 4.8%
169: 4.8%
170-171: 4.0%
172: 4.4%
173: 5.0%
174: 4.2%
175: 6.1%
176: 4.3%
177: 5.5%
178: 4.5%
179: 3.8%
180: 4.3%
181: 4.0%
182: 5.3%
183: 6.2%
184: 5.0%
185: 5.1%
186: 5.5%
187-188: 3.5%
189: 5.4%
190: 4.5%
191: 5.3%
192: 4.4%
193: 3.9%
194: 4.7%
195: 4.3%
196: 3.7%
197-198: 3.8%
199: 5.3%
200: Unknown




Not sure what happened to episode 200, I couldn't find the ratings for it anywhere.


----------



## IceManK (Mar 4, 2011)

Can you tell me from where you get a NS ratings
and from where I can get a Bleach ratings?


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 9, 2011)

> EP.201
> *Fake*
> *4.8% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUPO疾風伝
> 
> *8.0% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターベストウイッシュ


Ratings of Episodes 200 & 201 is still unknown


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 16, 2011)

EP.202
*4.8% TX__ NARUPO疾風伝


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Mar 16, 2011)

Did Pokemon Best Wishes get 8.0XD


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 16, 2011)

^ *6.4% TX__ ポケットモンスターBW


----------



## Santí (Mar 16, 2011)

^Incomprehensible


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hivt82 said:


> ^ *6.4% TX__ ポケットモンスターBW



How is it always higher than Naruto Shippuden? I know Pokemon popular but wow


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 16, 2011)

Hivt82 said:


> EP.202
> *4.8% TX__ NARUPO疾風伝



Is this rating confirmed ?
Becasue last two times you posted NARU*P*O instead of NARU*T*O , they turned out to be fake.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 16, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> Is this rating conformed ?
> Becasue last two times you posted NARU*P*O instead of NARU*T*O , they turned out to be fake.



The sites I check still have 200, 201, and 202 all listed as unreported, but who knows :x


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 16, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> *Is this rating confirmed?*
> Becasue last two times you posted NARU*P*O instead of NARU*T*O , they turned out to be fake.


Yes, it is confirmed


----------



## Kiss (Mar 16, 2011)

The anime's popularity has dropped. I'm not surprised.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Mar 16, 2011)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> How is it always higher than Naruto Shippuden? I know Pokemon popular but wow


That's has always been the case bro


Kiss said:


> The anime's popularity has dropped. I'm not surprised.


And you're just talking out your ass


----------



## Will Of Fire (Mar 17, 2011)

The ratings used to be higher a few years ago. Sad sad.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Mar 22, 2011)

I still think it was those annoying fillers that dropped a lot of the fans. Were they higher than Pokemon's those years? All I know is Black and White has been really popular in both Japan and US =/


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 22, 2011)

The retarded fillers ruin it.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 22, 2011)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> I still think it was those annoying fillers that dropped a lot of the fans. Were they higher than Pokemon's those years? All I know is Black and White has been really popular in both Japan and US =/



No,  Pokemon has always been about 2% above Naruto. The ratings for *all *of the mainstream anime have equally dropped about 3-5% overall compared to a few years ago. This includes Naruto, Pokemon, One Piece, Detective Conan, and anything else that has been running for a long time.

This is why it's stupid to have a thread that *only* includes Naruto's ratings with nothing to compare it to. People get false ideas like "it was the fillers fault", when in fact that had very little to do with it.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 22, 2011)

EP.203 ??????

Since, it didn't made it in top ten, judging the ratings of Pokemon possible the ratings of Ep. 203 is 4-3%.
20.4%(--.-%) 03/20 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san
13.1%(--.-%) 03/20 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan
12.2%(--.-%) 03/20 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece
11.1%(--.-%) 03/20 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai
10.1%(--.-%) 03/18 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Doraemon Nobita no kekkon zenya Speacial
*9.2%(--.-%) 03/19 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan
*5.6%(*3.9%) 03/14 (Mon) 7:30pm-8:00pm TV Tokyo FAIRY TAIL
*5.5%(*5.3%) 03/14 (Mon) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Tamagotchi!
*5.4%(--.-%) 03/20 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure
*5.2%(*6.4%) 03/17 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!




Ƶ Kira said:


> The retarded fillers ruin it.


Wrong, it was the source material fault
Even the Pain Vs Naruto & Jiraiya vs Pain has better ratings than Sasuke vs Itachi


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 26, 2011)

Episode
200 - 4.7%
201 - 3.9%


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 29, 2011)

Episode 204 ??????
Again, Didn't made it in Top Ten
21.0%(20.4%) 03/27 (Sun) 6:30pm-7:00pm Fuji TV Sazae-san

13.7%(13.1%) 03/27 (Sun) 6:00pm-6:30pm Fuji TV Chibi Maruko-chan

11.5%(12.2%) 03/27 (Sun) 9:30am-10:00am Fuji TV One Piece

10.3%(--.-%) 03/25 (Fri) 7:30pm-7:54pm TV Asahi Crayon Shin-chan

10.2%(11.1%) 03/27 (Sun) 9:00am-9:30am Fuji TV Dragon Ball Kai (End)

*9.3%(*9.2%) 03/26 (Sat) 6:00pm-6:30pm NTV Detective Conan

*9.0%(10.1%) 03/25 (Fri) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Asahi Doraemon

*6.6%(*5.2%) 03/24 (Thu) 7:00pm-7:30pm TV Tokyo Pokemon: Best Wishes!

*5.0%(--.-%) 03/23 (Wed) 7:26pm-7:55pm TV Tokyo Inazuma Eleven

**4.7%(*5.4%) 03/27 (Sun) 8:30am-9:00am TV Asahi Suite Precure*

*Possibility, the ratings is under 4%*

Too bad Japanese didn't like this Emo arc


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hivt82 said:


> Episode 204 ??????
> 
> *Possibility, the ratings is under 4%*
> 
> Too bad Japanese didn't like this Emo arc



I dont think it means anything...japan isnt really paying much attention to anime as of recent..if yanno what i mean. Also shippuuden ratings usually range from 3.0-5.0...mostly ranging in the 4.0s but sometimes going as low as in the 3s and as high as the 5s. Just look at insanes rating list....why is it always so suprising when the show fluctuates high or low? I mean its been happening for years now.


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 1, 2011)

EP. 203
*Unconfirmed*
3.6%


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 5, 2011)

Made it in Top Ten list
EP. 205
4.8%


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 14, 2011)

EP. 204 - 3.8% (Unconfirmed)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 15, 2011)

shippuden's doing pretty good in terms of ratings in this arc


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 18, 2011)

^Not doing well, I think this current arc is one of the lowest rating consistence of 3% and I notice Japanese don't like Gary Stu character.


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 22, 2011)

EP. 206 - 3.8%


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 27, 2011)

EP. 207 - 3.6%


----------



## Sinoka (May 13, 2011)

EP. 208
*3.5% TX__ NARUPO疾風伝


----------



## mayumi (May 13, 2011)

the ratings just ain't going up, eh?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 13, 2011)

oh dear, the kage summit arc doesn't seem to be holding up well


----------



## JiraiyaForever (May 13, 2011)

Japan is more focused on being able to buy TVs then what show to watch atm.


----------



## Sinoka (May 13, 2011)

^ Are you really sure? why don't you check the others Anime's rating to my


----------



## Sinoka (May 20, 2011)

EP. 209


Hivt82 said:


> I predict this episode will be a total flop in comes to the ratings


*3.4% TX__ NARUFLOP疾風伝


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 20, 2011)

its official, japan hates the kage summit arc


----------



## Sinoka (May 26, 2011)

EP. 210
*4.2% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

*4.2% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターベストウイッシュ (Pokemon)


----------



## Crush! (May 26, 2011)

Wow, must've been an off week for Pokemon.


----------



## tori22 (May 26, 2011)

Hey remember that earthquake that devastated this country a few months ago


----------



## insane111 (May 26, 2011)

tori22 said:


> Hey remember that earthquake that devastated this country a few months ago



You mean the earthquake that devastated 1/500th of the country? Regardless, the affected areas have nothing to do with the Kanto region ratings.


----------



## Sinoka (May 26, 2011)

EP. 213
*5.9% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

*6.5% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターベストウイッシュ 

Dunno, according from 2ch


----------



## Suibi (May 27, 2011)

Hivt82 said:


> EP. 213
> *5.9% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝
> 
> *6.5% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターベストウイッシュ
> ...



and they love narusasu manifesto, great!


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (May 27, 2011)

Not suprising a shit episode gets high ratings while the real good ones dont.LMAO


----------



## Sinoka (May 27, 2011)

EP. 211
*3.7% TX__ NARUFLOP疾風伝


----------



## Crush! (May 27, 2011)

Hivt82 said:


> EP. 213
> *5.9% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝
> 
> *6.5% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターベストウイッシュ
> ...



LOL, What the shit?

That's the highest rating this show's had in months, if not years!

It can't be real.


----------



## darkap89 (May 27, 2011)

Japanese are always weird.

It seems they like a lot crap flashback episodes :|
Also they like the bad animated episodes. (210)


----------



## tkROUT (May 27, 2011)

Crush! said:


> LOL, What the shit?
> 
> That's the highest rating this show's had in months, if not years!
> 
> It can't be real.



I don't remember ratings coming out this early. Also that seems to be a comment from a normal poster. 

4 :メロン名無しさん:2011/05/27(金) 10:46:55.03 ID:???0
    *6.5% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターベストウイッシュ
    *5.9% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝

    きてた

5 :メロン名無しさん:2011/05/27(金) 10:51:02.80 ID:???0
    >>4
    去年のか

As the next poster joked "from last year ?" It is most probably fake. This week's rating for most of the shows will be posted on Monday. 
Btw 211 got 3.7% is true.


----------



## tori22 (May 28, 2011)

insane111 said:


> You mean the earthquake that devastated 1/500th of the country? Regardless, the affected areas have nothing to do with the Kanto region ratings.



Yea actually it kind of does. Not many people can watch tv after their house got destroyed.


----------



## insane111 (May 28, 2011)

tori22 said:


> Yea actually it kind of does. Not many people can watch tv after their house got destroyed.





> Regardless, the affected areas have *nothing to do with the Kanto region ratings.*



Japan is divided into 8 regions, and if I remember right these ratings are only taken from the Kanto region - which was more or less unaffected except for some rolling blackouts in the first few weeks.


----------



## tori22 (May 28, 2011)

insane111 said:


> Japan is divided into 8 regions, and if I remember right these ratings are only taken from the Kanto region - which was more or less unaffected except for some rolling blackouts in the first few weeks.



Oh wait this is only the KANTO region? Oh then never mind yea they weren't really hit that bad.


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 3, 2011)

EP. 212
*4.1% TX__ SAKURA疾風伝


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ep 213 is <4.6%. Out of the top ten May 23 - May 29.


----------



## Crush! (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, at least the ratings went up.


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 14, 2011)

Ep.213
*4.2% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 16, 2011)

japan are so weird with there liking to re-used flashbacks


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 20, 2011)

EP. 214
*3.2% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝 

*4.5% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターベストウイッシュ (Pokemon)


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 16, 2011)

215 - 3.2%
216 - 3.8%
217 - 3.4%
218 - 3.8%


----------



## Badalight (Jul 16, 2011)

Do none of you know how tv ratings work? The most important thing when thinking about ratings is what else is on tv during that time. A 2.0 might sound bad, but if it was on at the same time as something like the olympics then that's pretty damn good.

Now if it got a 4.0 that may seem better, but if nothing else on tv was good then it shouldn't be too proud of a 4.0

The time-slot is what matters the most.

Also, viewers across the board are down because not many people watch tv anymore when they can just stream on their computer.

About the earthquake, even if a certain area wasn't hit by an earthquake, they are still affected by it. Tokyo wasn't hit bad at all, but they had tons of power outages. Not because of damage, but to save money. I wouldn't be surprised if something similar happened in other regions.


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 26, 2011)

219 - 3.2%
220 - 4.1%


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 3, 2011)

221-222 - 3.7%


----------



## Ana (Aug 3, 2011)

the ratings are crap because of the anime quality, it sucks now honestly, but i continue to watch it out of my own amusement


----------



## fortysix (Aug 3, 2011)

Shadowstring98 said:


> the ratings are crap because of the anime quality, it sucks now honestly, but i continue to watch it out of my own amusement



Maybe they are low because of the fillers or maybe a lot of people disliked this arc. It doesn't necessarily have to be the quality and IMO the quality is very good for a long running shonen anime


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 23, 2011)

Do we know Naruto's tv ratings in U.S?


----------



## Esmeray (Aug 24, 2011)

I can understand why One Piece is beating Naruto.

I've just started watching One Piece and it's just pure amazing. I never thought nothing would match up to Naruto Shippuden. People who haven't watched One Piece are missing out seriously.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 24, 2011)

Esmeray said:


> I can understand why One Piece is beating Naruto.




Well just in Japan, Worldwide Naruto is far more popular


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 25, 2011)

223 - 2.2%
224 - 3.3%


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hivt82 said:


> 223 - 2.2%
> 224 - 3.3%




2.2% ? Never seen it! At the level of Bleach...!


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 30, 2011)

EP. 226
*4.6% TX__ One Piece疾風伝


----------



## DarkSpring (Aug 30, 2011)

Ratings don't mean crap when they're centered around what families find comfortable letting their kids watching. If that's the main determiner, i'll take whatever is on the bottom of the ratings list, and skip out on the corny dialogue and such that makes up most of the childish anime's


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 6, 2011)

225 - 3.4%


----------



## calimike (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol 



Hivt82 said:


> EP. 226
> *4.6% TX__ One Piece疾風伝


*4.6%(--.-%) 08/25 19:30-19:58 TX* NARUTO疾風伝 

4.6% Ep 226


----------



## Sinoka (Sep 13, 2011)

EP. 228
*4.4% TX__ Rock Lee疾風伝
*
EDIT*
EP.227
*4.0% TX__ Bleh疾風伝


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 25, 2011)

Trivia about the rating, so we should know how popular is a show.

Rating of 2.0% is around 1,100,000 people watching the episode.
Rating of 2.5% is around 1,500,000 people watching the episode.
Rating of 3.0% is around 1,700,000 people watching the episode.
Rating of 3.5% is around 2,000,000 people watching the episode.
Rating of 4.0% is around 2,300,000 people watching the episode.
Rating of 4.5% is around 2,600,000 people watching the episode.
Rating of 5.0% is around 2,900,000 people watching the episode.
Rating of 5.5% is around 3,200,000 people watching the episode.
Rating of 6.0% is around 3,500,000 people watching the episode.
Rating of 6.5% is around 3,800,000 people watching the episode.
Rating of 7.0% is around 4,100,000 people watching the episode.
Rating of 8.0% is around 4,700,000 people watching the episode.
Rating of 9.0% is around 5,200,000 people watching the episode.

extra:
Rating of 12% is around 6,900,000 people watching the episode.

These are data from Italy, but the rules of the Auditel (with share and rating) applies in all the nations. If there are differencese, these should be really minor.


----------



## Raisingfalcon (Sep 27, 2011)

im a huge naruto fan, my favorite anime! I dont watch naruto in TV... i watch it via internet becuase TV is soooo far back. It gets so much better.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 27, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Trivia about the rating, so we should know how popular is a show.
> 
> Rating of 2.0% is around 1,100,000 people watching the episode.
> Rating of 2.5% is around 1,500,000 people watching the episode.
> ...



So in USA terms, Shippuden is averaging 1.5 in ratings.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 27, 2011)

Pok?mon DP wins over Shippuuden..?















Gawd, Naruto must really suck then.


----------



## fortysix (Sep 27, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Pok?mon DP wins over Shippuuden..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Over hundreds of anime airing every week Naruto still makes it to the top 10 regularly, sometimes even during fillers, it's not that Naruto sucks, it's the fact that Pokemon has such a large fanbase in Japan and obviously it's aimed at younger audiences than Naruto


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 4, 2011)

EP. 229 - 3.0%
EP. 230
4.6% Naruto Shippuuden

4.4% Hunter ? Hunter (2011)


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 18, 2011)

EP. 232
*4.8% TX__ Hinata疾風伝


----------



## neshru (Oct 19, 2011)

lol, are fillers bringing the ratings up?


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 19, 2011)

neshru said:


> lol, are fillers bringing the ratings up?



Nah, only little guys hyped about boobs and Hinata.


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 2, 2011)

ep. 232 - 4.8% 
(Pokemon - 6.9%)

ep. 233 - 3.5% 
(Pokemon - 5.3%)

ep. 234 - 4.2%
(Pokemon - 5.1%)


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 16, 2011)

234 - 4.2%


----------



## 4th Rinnegan (Dec 4, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Trivia about the rating, so we should know how popular is a show.
> 
> Rating of 2.0% is around 1,100,000 people watching the episode.
> Rating of 2.5% is around 1,500,000 people watching the episode.
> ...





perucho1990 said:


> So in USA terms, Shippuden is averaging 1.5 in ratings.



the rating depend on the amount of popultaion a country has or on the amount houshold TV watching

the data up there correspond for Italy, Italy has a population of about 60 Mio; so a Rating of 5% would be about 3 Mio viewers (=60 Mio*5/100), so I assume that listing corespondes with the popultation and not the TV per houshold

Japan has a population of about 128 Mio, so in that case a rating of 5% would be about 6.4 Mio viewers

US has a popultaion of about 312 Mio, so a rating of 5 % would be 15.6 Mio viewers,
the other way around if about 3 Mio viewers where wathing in the US, it would be about 0.96%

since not every country has one TV/person, but more like one TV/household watch the same thing, the figures of "Mio viewers" are kind of theoretical, but still give a good image. Other ratings use the households watching, but I can't really tell what ratings Japan use. Japan has a about 2.55 people living in a one houshold

so if Japan has a population of about 128 Mio, and 2.55 people live in a houshold (ca. 2.55 persons/household in Japan in 2010), then there are about 50 Mio households in Japan, then a rating of 5% would mean about 2.5 Mio households viewed that episode => 

so that can mean about min. 2.5 Mio viewers (if really only one person per household was watching) or max about 6.25 (-6.4) Mio viewers if the whole family watches it in each houshold (only 6.25 because of "rounding issues", otherwise it should reach 6.4)

left out the fact, that in Japan one household has an average of 2.4 TVs per houshold,

think that anything around 4-3% during the week is good, while One Piece has like 10-15% on sunday mornings, it's kind of not fair to compare, because only kids watch sunday mornings TV, they've get the TV for them selfs, while during the week many adults, teens ect want to watch too


----------



## darkap89 (Dec 4, 2011)

^^^^ This, exactly.

Depends on total population, and how many are watching TVs.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 5, 2011)

4th Rinnegan said:


> Japan has a population of about 128 Mio, so in that case a rating of 5% would be about 6.4 Mio viewers




Pretty sure those ratings (the ones that get posted here, at least) are only taken from the Kanto region. Which only has a population of ~43 million. 

Unless they stopped splitting it up recently or something.


----------



## Sugiru93 (Dec 5, 2011)

Never knew how ratings worked. Is it by household or by TV in the household?


----------



## Gekiha (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't really care about the ratings , I watch what suits me...

Anyways, sometimes things going in a slow pace is not so bad. It increases you excitement on what's gonna happen.

Imagine this, in three episodes, Naruto fights with Sasuke and Sasuke dies, and then the next episode, the ten tails is back, then after that episode, someone else dies, and so on.

I don't know about you guys but I won't find it interesting that way. Personally, I like things to go up slowly, reaching it's climax. I don't want "Naruto fought Sasuke and Sasuke got killed, the end."

I can summarize the whole Naruto series in about one page .... Will the reader have the same amount of fun we had watching the whole series?.. No.


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 27, 2011)

241 - *3.8%


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 7, 2012)

235 - *3.6%
236 - *4.6%
237 - *3.4%
238 - **.*%
239 - **.*%
240 - *3.9%


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 7, 2012)

235- 3.6%
236- 4.6%
237- 3.4%
240- 3.9%


----------



## Sugiru93 (Jan 8, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> 235- 3.6%
> *236- 4.6%*
> 237- 3.4%
> 240- 3.9%


Wow, Shino draws ratings huh?


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 9, 2012)

242 - *1.9%


----------



## insane111 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hivt82 said:


> 242 - *1.9%



There's the reason why most anime don't air on that week 

This is the first time Shippuden has done it. Guess they did it because of the 2 skipped weeks in September and November that they never made up for. The special in February is probably making up for the 2nd one.


----------



## narutored23 (Jan 9, 2012)

Wtf why is the shippuden ratings suck I swear I hate people in japan sometimes. Obviously the arc is at a tipping point right now, the fact that its showing some manga material and from where it left off in the manga. Pretty soon there is gonna be some badass storyline and fight scenes


----------



## narutored23 (Jan 9, 2012)

insane111 said:


> There's the reason why most anime don't air on that week
> 
> This is the first time Shippuden has done it. Guess they did it because of the 2 skipped weeks in September and November that they never made up for. The special in February is probably making up for the 2nd one.



I hope the special gets good ratings, its kinda a crucial part of the anime may now, like whatever happened between naruto, minato and his mom.


----------



## Crush! (Jan 10, 2012)

Hivt82 said:


> 242 - *1.9%



lol, jesus fucking christ. There has to be more to this. This is TERRIBLE.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 10, 2012)

Crush! said:


> lol, jesus fucking christ. There has to be more to this. This is TERRIBLE.



More to it besides the episode airing on a week that Naruto (and most other anime) always skip? The reason they always skip that week should go without saying. 

ed: Then again, there's nothing to compare it to and see if that week always sucks, since Naruto has never aired on that week before.


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 10, 2012)

Crush! said:


> lol, jesus fucking christ. There has to be more to this. This is TERRIBLE.



That is because it was on Wednesday 5:30 PM (28th Dec); not on Shippuden's normal air time Thurseday 7:30 PM(29th Dec).
It actually did well. That time-slot is for Naruto shounenhan (P1 re-run) which usually gets 0.8-1.5% rating.


----------



## insane111 (Jan 10, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> That is because it was on Wednesday 5:30 PM



oh yea, totally forgot they did that. In that case I'm surprised it even got that high, with the combination of a bad timeslot and holiday week.


----------



## Crush! (Jan 12, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> That is because it was on Wednesday 5:30 PM (28th Dec); not on Shippuden's normal air time Thurseday 7:30 PM(29th Dec).
> It actually did well. That time-slot is for Naruto shounenhan (P1 re-run) which usually gets 0.8-1.5% rating.



Huh. That's strange. I wonder why they aired it then. It's not a permanent move, is it?


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 20, 2012)

243 - *2.8%


----------



## Sinoka (Jan 25, 2012)

238 - *3.2%

244 - *3.8%


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 26, 2012)

Hivt82 said:


> 243 - *2.8%



How did that happen?


----------



## 4th Rinnegan (Feb 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> How did that happen?



what happen there?? why did epi 243 only get 2.8%?

how are the ratings for 246 and 247?? (up, right??)


----------



## 4th Rinnegan (Feb 9, 2012)

how are the ratting for the epic double episode 248-249??? anyone??
(where do you guys get these infos anyways??)


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 14, 2012)

245 - **.*%
246 - **.*%
247 - *3.6%


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 14, 2012)

I hope 248 and 249 get a minimum of 5% market share or else...


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 14, 2012)

248-249 - *4.0%


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 14, 2012)

Good......but should've been higher.


----------



## tkROUT (Feb 20, 2012)

Updated list with some past episode ratings, which weren't posted here before (bold ones)

*Spoiler*: __ 



230-4.6
*231-3.6*
232-4.8
233-3.5
*234-3.5*
235-3.6
236-4.6
237-3.4
238-3.2
*239-4.2*
240-3.9
241-3.8
242-1.9
243-2.8
244-3.8
*245-3.0*
246-???
247-3.6
248/249-4.0


----------



## insane111 (Feb 20, 2012)

That reminds me, haven't updated the list in nearly a year

196 and 246 are the only ones still missing


*Spoiler*: __ 



001-002: 8.0%
003: 6.5%
004: 7.2%
005: 6.0%
006-007: 7.0%
008-009: 5.3%
010: 4.7%
011: 5.4%
012: 4.7%
013: 5.4%
014: 5.7%
015: 6.4%
016: 5.5%
017: 5.2%
018: 6.3%
019: 5.4%
020: 5.9%
021: 4.7%
022-023: 4.9%
024: 5.3%
025: 6.3%
026: 7.1%
027: 6.2%
028: 5.7%
029-030: 4.6%
031: 7.1%
032: 4.9%
033: 4.9%
034: 4.8%
035: 5.9%
036-037: 6.1%
038: 5.2%
039: 5.7%
040-041: 7.2%
042: 6.6%
043: 6.7%
044: 6.5%
045: 6.2%
046: 5.8%
047: 6.8%
048: 5.8%
049: 5.6%
050: 6.2%
051-052: 5.7%
053-054: 6.5%
055: 6.1%
056: 6.7%
057-058: 6.3%
059: 5.8%
060: 5.7%
061: 5.4%
062: 6.0%
063: 5.5%
064-065: 5.0%
066: 4.5%
067: 4.8%
068-069: 4.6%
070: 4.0%
071: 5.0%
072: 4.3%
073: 6.0%
074: 4.9%
075: 5.7%
076-077: 5.2%
078-079: 5.3%
080: 5.7%
081: 5.8%
082: 4.9%
083: 4.9%
084: 5.8%
085: 4.1%
086-087: 5.4%
088: 6.4%
089: 5.1%
090: 3.9%
091: 4.0%
092: 4.8%
093: 4.5%
094: 5.0%
095: 4.6%
096: 4.2%
097: 5.0%
098: 5.6%
099: 4.9%
100: 5.4%
101-102: 4.2%
103-104: 4.7%
105: 7.2%
106: 4.6%
107: 4.3%
108: 5.4%
109: 4.3%
110: 4.6%
111: 4.7%
112: 4.7%
113: 4.2%
114: 4.3%
115: 5.0%
116: 4.5%
117: 4.5%
118: 5.4%
119-120: 4.7%
121: 3.8%
122: 3.3%
123: 4.2%
124: 5.5%
125: 4.3%
126: 5.7%
127-128: 5.6%
129-130: 5.0%
131: 5.2%
132: 4.8%
133: 5.1%
134: 5.2%
135-136: 4.2%
137: 4.7%
138: 4.4%
139: 4.5%
140: 4.1%
141: 4.2%
142: 3.8%
143: 4.8%
144: 4.9%
145: 4.7%
146: 4.6%
147: 4.6%
148: 4.9%
149: 3.8%
150: 5.8%
151: 5.1%
152-153: 3.7%
154-155: 4.1%
156: 3.4%
157: 4.9%
158: 4.2%
159: 4.6%
160: 4.5%
161: 4.0%
162: 4.6%
163: 5.7%
164: 4.6%
165: 5.0%
166: 5.2%
167: 5.6%
168: 4.8%
169: 4.8%
170-171: 4.0%
172: 4.4%
173: 5.0%
174: 4.2%
175: 6.1%
176: 4.3%
177: 5.5%
178: 4.5%
179: 3.8%
180: 4.3%
181: 4.0%
182: 5.3%
183: 6.2%
184: 5.0%
185: 5.1%
186: 5.5%
187-188: 3.5%
189: 5.4%
190: 4.5%
191: 5.3%
192: 4.4%
193: 3.9%
194: 4.7%
195: 4.3%
196: 3.7%
197-198: 3.8%
199: 5.3%
200: 4.7%
201: 3.9%
202: 4.8%
203: 3.6%
204: 3.8%
205: 4.8%
206: 3.8%
207: 3.6%
208: 3.5%
209: 3.4%
210: 4.2%
211: 3.7%
212: 4.1%
213: 4.2%
214: 3.2%
215: 3.2%
216: 3.8%
217: 3.4%
218: 3.8%
219: 3.2%
220: 4.1%
221-222: 3.7%
223: 2.2%
224: 3.3%
225 3.4%
226: 4.6%
227: 4.0%
228: 4.4%
229: 3.0%
230: 4.6%
231: 3.6%
232: 4.8%
233: 3.5%
234: 3.5%
235: 3.6%
236: 4.6%
237: 3.4%
238: 3.2%
239: 4.2%
240: 3.9%
241: 3.8%
242: 1.9%
243: 2.8%
244: 3.8%
245: 3.0%
246: ???
247: 3.6%
248-249: 4.0%


----------



## MinatoKushina (Feb 26, 2012)

Do you have the rating for all Naruto episodes (not Shippuuden)? I'd like to see the Shipuuden ratings in comparison with the Naruto PTS ratings!


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 27, 2012)

250 - *3.5%


----------



## insane111 (Feb 27, 2012)

MinatoKushina said:


> Do you have the rating for all Naruto episodes (not Shippuuden)? I'd like to see the Shipuuden ratings in comparison with the Naruto PTS ratings!



It was usually about double what it is right now, around 6-9% I think. Not sure where the list of ratings is.

To be fair though, every other long anime has dropped off a couple % over the years since their prime (Pokemon/One Piece/Bleach/Detective Conan/whatever else).


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 27, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> 232-4.8


Best episode rating since the episode 200... 

Do you want to know why ?


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 3, 2012)

EP. 252
*3.0% 19:30-19:58 TX__ NARUTO疾風伝

*5.3% 19:00-19:30 TX__ ポケットモンスターベストウイッシュ


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 4, 2012)

They need more battle scenes!


----------



## pussyking (Mar 6, 2012)

shippuden sure dipped in ratings. it'll end up like bleach soon if ratings dont get back to 4s and 5s and stay like that. i say add more to the fights. kisame vs gai should have been 3 episodes long not 1 and a half. less flashbacks and get some fanservice in there too.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 6, 2012)

251 - *3.1%


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 20, 2012)

253 - *2.6%


----------



## taydev (Mar 20, 2012)

^Ouch that's not good. I fear they'll end the anime like they did Bleach


----------



## neshru (Mar 20, 2012)

taydev said:


> ^Ouch that's not good. I fear they'll end the anime like they did Bleach


As long as it still sells video games and other types of merchandise, I doubt it.


----------



## taydev (Mar 21, 2012)

neshru said:


> As long as it still sells video games and other types of merchandise, I doubt it.



I really hope so. I'd like for Shippuden to continue til the end. Now would be a bad time to cut it (like Bleach) due to low ratings.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 21, 2012)

Doesn't seem too bad to me, and i really doubt it'll be gone anytime soon.


----------



## taydev (Mar 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Doesn't seem too bad to me, and i really doubt it'll be gone anytime soon.



Yea. I guess I'm just paranoid since Bleach got the chop.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 28, 2012)

254 - *2.8%


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 2, 2012)

255 - *3.2%


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 2, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

